# Attention Brothers: Troops needed (action thread)



## unxpekted22

(OOC: the story begins with all the characters hearing the message shown in the recruitment thread)

_Welcome brother.

Troops are being transported to the Tau sector in order to help quicken the pace of the Hive Fleet Kraken cleansing. There are not many Tyranids left, but the tau lack our experience and strength to quickly finish the job. The xenos should not be trusted with cleaning up such a dangerous threat to the Imperium in any case. This is OUR duty. the High Marshal has deemed this mission voluntary, and as such unless you are already dedicated to another part of our great crusade you shall gladly uphold our oath to eternally prove our loyalty to the emperor. There are also valuable gains to be made for warfare practices against the Tyranids. For those initiates with neophytes, be sure to take advantage. A generation of initiates with prior Tyranid experience could be quite useful to us in the future.

Our fleet will be in the Tau sector shortly, all volunteers are to be ready for departure at that time.

Remember brothers: no pity, no remorse, no fear._

Chaplain Vilhelm is with those who sent out the message, the commanders of the ship. He grabs his helmet in both hands and looks at his death mask straight on while listening to the message go out across the ship, preparing prayers and litanies in his head.

Beziak and Alarbus are in their personal quarters when the message comes up on their room screen. Both of them were asleep before being woken by it.

Arius is in the assault marine practice quarters. 

Apothecary Elzar is treating wounded marines in the medical bay, still overwhelmed with work since the Armageddon III campaign. while performing surgery, the message comes up on screens all around the medical lab.

Techmarine Zaen Ignatius is already in the launch bay, making any repairs and improvements he can on the land raider crusader he is responsible for. hearing the message come form the loud speakers throughout the large open area, made him pause for a moment, and then double his efforts.

_Everyone is to gather into their appropriate groups and prepare for landing on the Tau owned moon Tri'Vaa, which is landmass mostly covered in desert. It is the moon of the Tau owned planet Krixpa, a former IG run planet. there is expected to be Tau forces on the moon as well, but the number is unknown._

the ship these characters are on is named _The Impērijas Krusts_ Some aboard the ship often refer to the ship as _The Crozius_


----------



## dark angel

Arius beheaded another Servitor with a slash of his Lightening claw, the head clanked to the floor as the soggy grey body spasmed and died the other four servitors bowed their half dead heads and retreated into darkness, Arius gathered up his belongings and scooped his helmet on, running his index finger along the red strips on his helm and smiled as he began to walk towards the rednezous point.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

_For he watches over us.....fear holds no sway.....only in death does duty end..._Chaplain Vilhelm stopped the prayer in his head as he approached the large blast doors that led to the landing bay where he would be meeting whoever else had volunteered to go on this crusade. Two large terminators stood on either side of the blast doors and the chaplain nodded at them each before striding through the opening doors and into the bay, he was an imposing figure for sure, dark black armor with pieces of religious parchment all over it, his gold skull shouldergaurd and aquila across his chest, his skull helmet and gold halo around it, and last but not least his mighty crozius that was in the shape of the aquila. He stood there for a moment gazing out at the stars and said his chapter's mantra,* "No pity, no remorse, no fear."*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak donned his armour as quickly as possible, before striding to his weapon locker and grabbing his sword. Attaching it to his waist he reached in and took out a combat knife and put it in a sheath on his boot. Finally he grabbed his plasma pistol shoving it in its holster before marching to the rendevous point for the volunteers. He walked towards the landing bay reciting a prayer to the emperor, "By the Emperors will I will serve. I shall lay low the heretic, mutant and xenos. A moment of laxity spawns a lifetime of heresy."


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar felt the sweat dripping down his forehead as he quickly removed the bullet wound from the exposed leg of the astartes warrior. The wound immediately began to heal as the astartes repair system kicked in. At the next table Scanta moaned and swore loudly.
"I lost him, frak"
Elzar immediately grabbed the tools to remove the progenoid glands as Scanta moved backwards holding his head in his hands
"I removed the bullet and couldn't staunch the blood. It was as you though it pierced too many arteries."
Suddenly the announcement came through on the radio and Scanta looked up as the progenoid gland came out cleanly. He stored it within the container and placed it in the chapters banks. 
Scanta laughed "we've done well today. 15 wounded 13 saved and two un-mutated gene seed." Elzar smiled looking covering the face of the dead, his mind still on the announcement. Scanta looked at him and laughed
"You should go on the trip, it would do you good to treat some tyranid wounds, they are extremely challenging. We still have not managed to find something to counteract the tyranid venom from bite wounds."
Elzar looked at him
"Could you cope here without me"
Scanta laughed pushing him out the door. 
Elzar laughed before heading for the rendezvous point buckling on his chainsword.


----------



## darkreever

Alarbus pushed himself off the hard plasteel bench from which his body had been laying on. A snarl ripped across his face as he remembered the orders of the chaplains, for him the four hour slumber had been a punishment all its own; every moment not spent awake was a wasted moment for a warrior of the Emperor. Looking down at his arms, and the words carved into each, and Alarbus immediatly calmed. On his right, the oath of undying faith sworn by all of the chapter, and on the left the rite of cleansing.

Each bore fresh marks, where he had re-carved them so the dull grey would stand out on his black armour.

Turning to the corner of the small room that served as his chamber, Alarbus stared at the ancient weapons held in a rack that normally would hold his power armour. They were on crusade, as as such Alarbus and his brother initiates would never remove their armour save for their helmets and weapons when not going into battle. Picking up both the bolter and chainsword, Alarbus thumbed over the words etched into the grip of both before turning leave his chambers. Like his flesh and armour, his weapons also bore prayers, rites, and litanies of their own.

He knew what some said, that he was like a walking book; a symbol of the faith made real. It was by the grace of the Emperor that they lived and fought in His name; so it was only right to show that devotion at all times. Exiting the room, he headed for the hanger where his brother-initiates would be readying themselves.


----------



## unxpekted22

Elzar walked through the bay doors into the huge hangar. 

Every time one walked into the hangar they could not help but be impressed by the amount of force being carried on board in the name of the emperor.

Elzar proceeded to walk up to a designation servitor. 

"Servitor, I am Apothecary Elzar vantada. To which transport am i being assigned?"

the servitor quickly typed in the information to the console, and replied in its cybernetic voice saying, "Apothecary Vantada has been designated to board Land raider Crusader serial number 624, which will be carried on transport 9."

there were vehicles moving everywhere, marines fully geared running in different directions. however, none of this was chaotic. Everything was being carried out with utmost discipline and efficiency. Space Marines were bred for war, and as such, there was no scrambling. orders were given and carried out immediately and none of them wanted to waste time aboard the ship when they could be on the surface of a world, cleansing it for their God Emperor.

Land raiders, predators, rhino transports of various types, were all being loaded with troops, and then the vehicles themselves were being loaded into large transport ships that would carry them from the _Crozius_ to the moon's surface. (OOC: really big thunderhawks)

Zaen Ignatius is the pilot of Land raider 624.

After speaking shortly with Arius, as Arius had to quickly meet with his assault team, Beziak Headed toward the land raider that one of the designation servitors guided him to. The hangar was well lit, bright white lights shining off of the polished black floors. There were white lanes that were used as lanes for the vehicles moving toward the transports, which were all being used. The land raiders were not hard to miss, but he had to find one with the large white number 624 on its side. Fortunately there were not nearly as many land raiders as there were rhinos. One could feel quite rushed if they were assigned to a rhino or razorback transport. Once he found his designated land raider, six other marines were already seated inside of it's large hull. one of them was an apothecary, easy to spot with his white helmet against the black armour of his brothers.

As he took his seat a chaplain rushed in, and activated the door mechanism, shutting the land raider's entry point. They could all feel the rumble of the land raider's engine, and started to rock slightly as it made its way into the large thunderhawk transport.

the chaplain stood in the middle of the seven marines and said to them, "Welcome brothers, I thank you for volunteering, as does the Emperor. My name is Vilheim Von-kroug. I always ask the names of those i accompany."

Elzar, Alarbus, and beziak waited until the other four marines said their names.

"I am Kreg Ishtani" said the first, "Tyranid filth WILL die by my hand."

the second: "I am Derych sir," his helmet already on.

the third: "Sigmund, here at your service and command."

the fourth: "I am Raynor Edwin sir, and i am obliged to be accompanied by one of our chapter's finest."

Alarbus, Elzar and Beziak took their turns.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen Ignatius was pleased as he drove Land Raider 624 into the looming thunderhawk ahead and flicked the switches that awoke the servo-clamps that would secure it, ready for the drop. The Emperor was truly shining on him this day as he knew the troops he carried were trustworthy and courageous and would not shirk from their duty to the Emperor or the mission. As he listened to Chaplain Von-kroug and his brother marines readying themselves for war behind him, he too began to anoint his wargear with sacred oil and made sure that their machine spirits were at ease. He went about these motions with a machine-like efficiency that came with constant practice. He was truly at peace when he was with his machines and worked to calm his nerves. He was restless as he knew of the many Tau that resided on the moon below and regarded them with suspicion and hatred as was only befitting when regarding a Xeno creature that dwelled outside the Emperor's light. He was woken from his thoughts by a tingling in his arms, the machine spirits had been appeased. Zaen was glad for they would be tasting the flesh of tyranid scum before this day was out and if not tyranid, it would be Tau.


----------



## darkreever

"Alarbus Fredrik, the deaths of these foul xenos cannot come soon enough." He answered, nodding to brother Ishtani even as he did. Alarbus had fought alongside him twice before, and Kreg fought with a zeal to be admired by all.

"Accept any challange," He began the oat, waiting for another to finish before they would take up their vow and have their weapons to be shackled. For they could not lay down their weapons until the fight was over and done with.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

*"No matter the odds."* Chaplain Vilhelm was still standing but holding onto one of the bars overhead. He nodded at Brother Fredrik, his ruby eyeslits gleaming,* "Brothers today we have been granted the opportunity to cleanse this system of the disgusting xenos we all know as the tyranid. Unfortunately we must battle beside the fledgling Tau Empire, BUT do not dwell on this trivial fact for we go in his name to prove that we are the better. I know i do not need to tell you all not to falter and to give him on terra thanks for you will not falter and for every bug you kill you give him thanks! No pity," *he waited for another brother to finish.


----------



## darkreever

_"No remorse, no fear."_ Alarbus finished in return, taking in the chaplains words; his face contorting into a snarl. _"Suffer no the alien to live; both xenos scum will be purged brother-chaplain."_


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak donned his helmet, and locked it in place. "Brother Beziak at your service, brother chaplin." 

Turning his weapon over he checked the core temperature of his plasma pistol, aware that it could overheat, in the heat of battle.

"A moment of laxity, spawns a lifetime of heresy." He said to himself for the third time today. Touching a prayer on the hilt of a sword, he smiled at the thought that the Emperor was with them.


----------



## deathbringer

"Brother Elzar, Apothecary" muttered Elzar quietly. He felt slightly anxious at the amount of anger and agression that seemed to be coursing through the group.
As an apothecary he was more used to saving lives than killing them
"May I make you proud Scanta" he muttered quietly before beginning a rite of battle his hand clinched on his bolter....
"...may i cleanse myself of the sins of my past"


----------



## unxpekted22

Arius promised Beziak he would get his commander to assist his unit whatever the mission was. But, until they got to the ground, there was nothing he could do. Being an assault marine, he and his unit were assigned no transport vehicle. They and other infantry not requiring vehicles, had been assigned Thunder Hawk transport #1. Even with the transport being as big as it was, it was still a tight fit for many of the marines on board. Arius had to hold on tightly to his railing, or his jet back would bump into the others around him. The assault marines did the same. As an assault marine he felt crammed and disliked this type of environment, but was comfortable knowing that once the ships came planet side, he would have far more freedom of movement than any of his comrades.

He could feel the Thunder Hawk lift off and begin its flight toward the Tau moon. Outside the small window next to him, he could see several other transports leaving _The Crozius_. Some were ahead of others, and some had not yet left, most likely the ones with the most vehicles to buckle down. As the image background went from bright to black , he could hear the strong force of air being pushed around the thunder hawk to remain inside the ship, and huge mechanic pistons moving slowly to open the bay doors for all of the transports. He then begins to talk with the others in his unit, to find out if any of them have ever combated Tyranids before.

The marines inside the land raider, felt less movement and heard less sound as they were inside the heavily armored vehicle aboard the transport. As the other marines had their heads bowed praying, seeming to wreath with internal fury, Elzar checked his narthecium's components. Chaplain Von-kroug took the seat next to him, and begins to ask Elzar about his past experiences.

Zaen Ignatius, happy to be bonded with the machine spirit and seemingly more ready to act on his duties than any of the Templars he was transporting, has his thoughts interupted by the pilots communications.

"_We will be landing at a desert location on the Moon shortly. those belonging to the Adeptus Mechanicus will be the main party responsible for settign up our makeshift base of operations. All other marines are to remain with their squads and ready themselves for battle A.S.A.P. We don't want to be here longer than we have to."_ The radio cut out, and Zaen proceeded to pass the information to the squad in his land raider.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen opened the vox channel to the squad in the back of his land raider and proceeded to relay the information.
_
"ETA 10 minutes, once we touchdown command says to stick together and prepare for battle A.S.A.P." _

Zaen then reached forward and keyed an elongated sequence into the panel in front of him. Above his head a secret compartment opened and out of it he pulled a ham sandwich. This prolonged flight was making him hungry.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm sat next to Apothecary Elzar, *"So brother, tell me, how long have you had your sacred charge?"* Even though he was short for a space marine Vilhelm was extremely broad in the shoulders and thick in body so he had to shift his wieght so that his shoulderpad was grazing the Apothecary's.


----------



## unxpekted22

as the chaplain talked with the apothecary, Alarbus decides to talk with Beziak


----------



## Lord Ramo

"So brother Alarbus, why did you decide to join this campaign? enquired Beziak, attempting to find out more about his comrade in arms. As his last campaign had taught him it would be best if he new something about his comrades before he could really know that they would fight for each others lives.
Beziak's mind drifted back to a campaign long way back, when one of his brothers turned to chaos and took Beziaks left eye. "A moment of laxity spawns a lifetime of heresy." He thought again shutting out the thought.


----------



## darkreever

Alarbus almost scoffed at the question; why had he decided to fight? There had been no decision made, alien scum encroached on a world that rightfully belonged to the Emperor. _"Suffer not the alien to live brother Beziak. One needs nothing more than that and faith in the Emperor when xenos are about."_ He answered back while putting a hand across his bolter, feeling the words etched into its stock and body.


----------



## Lord Ramo

"I meant no offense to you or your faith Brother Alarbus." Said Beziak. After that Beziak studied the rest of his brothers and their specialality.

Turning the vox on his helmet on he said "No pity, no remorse, no FEAR."


----------



## darkreever

_"There was no offense to be had Beziak, you asked a question and I answered a question. That is all there was."_ Alarbus told the other marine before asking something of his own. _"Lord chaplain, how far is the alien advance on the world below? Of both the tau bastards and tyranid scum?"_


----------



## unxpekted22

As Beziak looked over his brothers, his eyes suddenly met dead on with the red lenses of Raynor's helmet who sat across and to the left of him in the dark lit land raider.

Raynor: "I sense some worry in your tone brother. Frederik is a prime example of a Templar Beziak. I have seen him fight before, his words are truth, his faith is secure, and his actions put his bolter rounds between the eyes of our enemies. Something i hope to do to many a tyranid alien this day. If the beasts even have eyes worth looking into."


----------



## Lord Ramo

"I agree with you Brother Raynor. However I am not worried, I was just making small talk before a mission." Replied Beziak.

Beziak checked his plasma pistol again, before reaching for a prayer on his hip. He read the words slowly and carefully before he thought of the battle ahead. He couldn't wait until xeno blood, ran thick. The tyranid scum must die. He smiled under his helmet at the thought of cleansing the xeno for the Emperor.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm stared at Brother Frederik, *"The Tyranid numbers are low but we all know that that doesn't matter when fighting these xenos scum, they reproduce quickly when given the chance, and as for the Tau they only have two bases on the moon, we will deal with them later for now we must steal ourselves for the coming battle against the great devourer."*


----------



## dark angel

Arius looked at the faces of his squad and so brother Hektor fumbling with his plasma pistol and asked "Brother have you ever combated the Tyranids?" the scarred marine looked up and said "I have when is served during the Axius V crusade......our forces were almost completly wiped out they even took my left arm" he tapped the bionic and smiled before letting out a huge laugh that echoed within the confines of the Thunderhawk. Arius raised his hand and shouted "No pity! No remorse! No fear!" as the transport began to land.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar smiled at the chaplains question
"Not long enough, brother, not long enough." however he felt a flicker of doubt. Alarbus's volatile nature scared him somewhat. He admired his righteous fervour however he dobted his power of restraint. The last thing this small group needed was to be caught in a war between tau and tyranids. 
He heard the chaplain exemplify his point and he grunted his assent, shifting to avoid the chaplains bulky shoulder plate
"Though i admire your righteous fervour, brother Alarbus, you must restrain it for I fear we may need the tau armies if we are to drive out the tyranids. I have heard that if they invade, they invade in numbers"


----------



## darkreever

_"The tau are nothing but filth encroaching on the Emperor's doman brother apothecary. We are the Emperor's angels of death, his holy astartes; we need no help from scum like aliens."_ Alarbus shot back, barely able to contain his anger at the apothecaries words. Fight alongside the alien as if it were another human or astartes? Blasphemy!

_"The Emperor did not allow the alien to live at the crux of the crusade, we have not done so in these last ten thousand years, I'll choose death before willingly betraying my past brothers."_ He said before locking his helmet into place and putting an arm to the manacle on his arm, connected to a heavy set chain that connected to his bolter. A similar chain connected to his left, attached to a chainsword. _"Chained till death or the end of battle, never a moment before."_ He said to himself, the external vox unit remaining silent.

(I'm guessing we either glossed over the manacling of our weapons, or aren't doing it for some reason. Hoping its the first though.)


----------



## unxpekted22

(OOC: i did forget about it at first, but then i wanted you guys to interact a little so i was gonna put it in once everyone landed.)

the Tau Commander of the Tri'vaa moon stood at the highest platform of the tau command post, watching the dark skies light up with activity. Far in the distance, the unmistakable structure of imperial space craft, shot through the thin atmosphere causing an aura of bright colors from the heat. A Minute or so after seeing the first ship come through the atmosphere, the noise came with the imagery, a mass of engines that roared like thunder as they landed. They had come to clean this Tau territory for him. His second in command stepped up to his platform, saluted and asked what the commander's thoughts were on the news of the space marines.


The Black Templars had landed, and again organized chaos ensued. Techmarines and servitors had already begun fortifications when Zaen's land raider rolled out of the back of it's transport.

Arius walks out of his transport with his squad, the first thing he sees is a large Black Templar chapter banner raised in what would be the center of the new base. Even through his helmet's noise canceling qualities, there is a great amount of noise to be heard from transports still landing, to ground vehicles rolling about, to marines manacling their weapons, shackling their bolters and chainswords to their wrists with chains and cuffs, and subsequently testing their holy weapons, shooting a round into near by rocks, or simply off into the distance.
Arius continues looking around and sees a squad of marines leaving a land raider, the squad stuck out to him because the chaplain was with them. He then quickly recognizes brother Beziak's armor. Arius turns to find his sergeant getting orders from one of the fleet's Sword Brethren, and quickly steps forward through his squad mates to request assisting the chaplain.

Chaplain Von-Kroug stops to discuss plans with a terminator sergeant. The rest of the squad finishes chaining their weapons to their armor, finish putting away their prayer parchments and continue talking. 

Sigmund steps to Elzar: "Do not be afraid to perform the emperor's peace on me if needed brother, if i am injured i am more than prepared to fight alongside Him."

Raynor and Kreg step to Alarbus, Kreg says to him: "Your wrath for the enemies of the emperor and man kind are to be admired. I am Honored to be fighting at your side once more."

Derych steps to Beziak and asks how he obtained such formidable weaponry.

Zaen steps out of the Land raider and takes his first look at the squad. The arms of his servo-harness quirk with his curiosity. As he sees them talking with one another, he realizes he has little desire to do the same, and instead goes about inspecting the land raider's externals, preferring to communicate with mechanized systems instead.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled at Derych question. "Towards the end of my neophyte training my Initiate took a bolter round from a Chaos marine that blew out one of his hearts and pierced another. Before an apothecary could reach him he had died. But he entrusted to me his wargear, so that they could kill more of the Emperor's enemy's and since I became an Initiate I have carried his wargear."

He patted Derych on the shoulder pad. "No pity, no remorse, No fear, brother."


----------



## Liber Heresius

Marines milled around him in their ordered chaos talking and preparing for battle, but Zaen was less than interested in what the others had to say so he began to check over his land raider. He thought as his servo-arms checked over the external systems of his battle tank, he was used to being alone, no one really understood him and his connection to the machine save for the other techmarines in the chapter. As he finished his check, words began to scroll across the inside of his visor, _hull integrity 100%, weapon systems online, ammo feeds replenished_. His land raider was ready for battle and so was he. He would make these tyranid pay, for their very existence was an insult to the Emperor! With this thought Zaen hurried off toward the Mechanicus sector of camp to begin helping his brothers set up a base of operations.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar finished manacling his bolter and chainsword to his arms before checking his nathecium. His eys fell upon the carnifex and he winced. He hated administering the "Emperors peace". He had only done so twice in his years as an apothecary
He turned to brother Sigmund once he had finished
"I know my duty brother however if I can avoid it I will. Brother could you direct me to another apothecary. I wish too discuss the poisons tyranids inject."


----------



## unxpekted22

The first Mechanicus Astartes group Zaen comes to is working to construct a small medical facility. They worked fast, and always built what was thought of to be most necessary first. The medical structure came second only to the bases defenses of course. Gun placements had been set up and were currently being loaded and tested, and construction servitors could handle drilling plates of adamantium togeather on their own. 

Without needing to ask what to do, Zaen goes right to work on the structure, thinking to himself as usual.

Sigmund points Elzar to the only other marine with a white helmet that could be seen through all of the movement and floating dust. _"Brother Hagen, I do not know if he has fought Tyranids before, but I am sure he has been studying them, follow the techmarine there. It looks like Hagen is administering the building of the bases medical facility."_ (when you get to him he will be "inside" the partially built structure already setting things up, have whatever conversation you wish. any questions PM me.)

Now, Beziak cant help but think about the day his training brother had died. He revisits the scene in his mind.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak's mind wandered back to the day his Initiate had died. He could almost hear the bellowing of his chapters finest as they charged into the traitorous scum, laying low hundreds. He watched as his Initiate Delhour charged a Chaos Champion and brought it down with one sweep of his sword "Vengence". He smiled as he fought alongside his teacher cutting down traitors with his chainsword. The Black Templars dealt with the first wave and prepared for a counter attack. Delhour at the front bellowed his praise to the Emperor with Beziak as they, and the rest of the Black Templars, routed the Chaos Marines. As the day was won he and his master went through the wounded Chaos, ending their filthy lives in the name of the Emperor. However one, was not as badly wounded as thought. It staggered to its feet and brought its bolter to bear on Delhour. Beziak shouted a warning, Delhour turned and the traitor smiled. It pulled the trigger that pierced Delhours armour destroyed one heart and proceeded to pierce the second. Two Black Templar Initiates charged the Chaos and gutted it with their Chainsaws. Beziak charged over to his mentor, who was barely breathing. 

Delhour looked up at Beziak and said "Well done brother, you fought like an angel of death today, and will most probably be made an initiate today for your actions. Before I die i want you to unshackle my weapon. The Crusade is over and I would desire that you carry them into battle so that they can bring more xeno to the Emperors justice." With that he unshackled his weapons and weakly handed them to Beziak. 

"Don't fear Brother Delhour, I will bring these gifts to lay low the enemies of the Emperor." Beziak said sadly.

Delhour smiled and said "I know you will brother. I go to join the Emperors side now."

Beziak stayed with his mentor till the apothecary ran over, finding that Delhour was dead he took what was owed to the Chapter. The Geneseed. Beziak was promoted to an initiate after the battle and was allowed to carry Delhours weapons, the sword "Vengence" and the plasma pistol that he renamed "Delhours Fury".

His mind drifted back to the task at hand and Beziak mouthed silently.

"I will make you proud again Delhour, the foul xeno that pollute the holy realm of the Emperor shall be exterminated."


----------



## solitaire

On the Tri'vaa moon, Aun'Tsar stood with a group of spectators watching the Imperial fleet. Most of the high-ups were there, Water Castes, Battlesuit Commanders (of course not wearing their armour) and Ethereals. Many people asked Aun'Tsar's opinion for while when it came down to it he wasn't that powerful the Ethereal Caste he was certainly well known for his many feats.
"Well personally I think the Water Caste should open up communications and try to make some form of a deal. I don't like our chances if it comes down a full on confrontation so let us hope they are here either for the Tyranids, or to join us in the Greater Good." Even as he said it Aun'Tsar knew the latter wasn't true. He sighed "I grow weary here, if I am needed I will be in the training room." He turned and strode out of the room, his two personal drones following close behind. . .


----------



## dark angel

(OOC sorry i havent posted its been busy lately)

Arius walked over to his sergeant and kneeled saying "Brother i request i join the Chaplain" there was a few seconds before the sergeant laid his hand upon Arius's shoulder and lifted him up saying "Brother you may but remember No pity No remorse" Arius looked at him and said "No fear" before turning and running off towards Beziak.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak watched as his battle brother Arius ran towards him and his squad. A smile came to Beziaks lips as he knew his comrade probably asked his sergeant if he could assit them. He finished shackling "Delhours Fury" to his right wrist. He then chained "Vengence" to his left wrist and put his left hand on the hilt of his sword. He aimed Delhours Fury at arock near to him and fired it. The rock melted. Smiling he put it back in its holster before catching up to the rest of the squad and Arius running to the Chaplin.


----------



## unxpekted22

Arius and Beziak talk with eachother and catch up.

Aun 'Tsar goes inside and begins his practices and tries to calm his mind. not long after a water caste official comes in to report that the Imperial ships are those of the Black Templar space marines, who said nothing but, "_We request that the Tau forces on this moon stay out of our way while we extinguish the Tyranid threat. If any of your forces get in the way of our mission they will be killed without question._"

two Sword Brethren make their way through the units in order to reach chaplain Vilheim, there is an initiate walking just behind them. The Sword Brethren Tell the chaplain that they wish for the initiate, brother Ulbrecht to join his unit, being a relatively new initiate who has shown much promise, they feel he could learn much from being part of the chaplain's group. They leave the chaplain to talk with Ulbrecht.


----------



## darkreever

_"Brother Ishtani, it is my honour to be fighting alongside you and brother Edwin once again."_ Alarbus answered back, beating his bolter into his chest plate. _"Emperor watch over you both, and be with us all when the fighting does start. These tyranids are nothing different than the greenskins, mindless alien scum."_


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen makes his way through the mass of bodies preparing themselves for war, they part naturally at his approach for none were eager to be too near him. After a quick glance around the compound to ensure that the defence platforms were on schedule, he proceeded to move toward the medicae facility where he was needed to assist in its construction. As the large structure came into view up ahead, Zaen raised his eyes to meet it. It was beautiful, the metal striped back to its purest form. Large curved metal pylons made up the majority of the building, like ribs they protected those within and the important work they did. Surrounding it were his brother techmarines, directing the servitors that would wield the metal plates on the structure forming its roof. They crawled all over it like spiders, trailing wires. A flash of white in the corner of his eye awoke him from his thoughts as he recognised Elzar Vantada, his squad’s apothecary dash past him and into the structure. Zaen decided he better get to work too. 

SCCHHRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

A screeching roar filled the entire compound and Zaen, acting on instinct alone, dove to the ground and brought his twin linked plasma cutter above him. He gritted his teeth as he felt the weight on his servo-harness pushing down, slowly crushing him. With a roar he brought his power claw up and sheared through the metal above him. He stood panting, two scraps of metal plate roofing lay around him as some techmarines ran toward him to see if he was injured. Zaen pushed them away as they tried to help him and stared upward in anger. This was the fourth servitor that had malfunctioned this week! As those around him slowly went back to work, Zaen rushed toward the facility to begin welding the remaining roofing plates into place, but also to explain to the site master why they were one metal plate short.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar walked slowly to the apothecary and clasped his shoulder
"need any help brother" 
The apothecary smiled and shook his head
"The medical facility is coming on well. We will have plenty of room."
He smiled and Elzar heard him yawn
"Tired, brother?"
"Awfully, it was a long journey. Did you want something?"
"Yes tyranids. Brother Scanta and I know very little about them. we have been consigned to fighting greenskins and chaos. We heard something about a venom that makes it more difficult for wounds to heal"
"Ahhhh. You want the antidote for tyranid venom. Brother tyranid venom only disturbs deep wounds. On shallow cuts our repair systems are unaffected by on deep wounds you will need this. The apothecary produced a bottle. Its easy to make brother so i advise if your going to be up to your neck in tyranids you take the ingredients with you.'
10 minutes later Elzar was back with his squad. The little bottle and a few ingredients placed carefully in his narthecium.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar's eye twitched when he heard what the Water Caste had to say but he managed to keep his voice steady.
"Very well, thank you. That will be all." Once the man had left the Ethereal span on one foot, gripping his Honour Blade tightly, and said "Rippers" before suddenly doing a series of low to the ground sweeping motions with the blade. Next he spluttered "From the skies, Gargoyles" and reversed his tactics to upward strikes before turning as if to face enemies who had landed and started to block and parry against invisible foes only to stop and say "A Carnifex" and started to move backwards thrusting with with the spear while ducking and occasionally spinning it round to fight with the other end.

When he was finished Aun'Tsar was covered in sweat and breathing hard. He started talking again even though the only others in the room were his drones.
"I am worried about these so called 'Black Templars' and whether they can be trusted to deal with the Tyranid threat to a great enough degree. Yet if I attempt to aid them we will be sucked into another pointless war that will do nothing but compromise the Greater Good. Ahh what should I do?!?" He yelled the last sentence, and then he said it again only much more quietly. "What should I do. . ?"


----------



## triggerfinger

the group the chaplain was with appeared to be comprised of six other initiates, one of which was talking with an assault marine. there was also an apothecary heading in their direction. with him and Chaplain Vilheim, that made for a solid 10 man unit. Ulbrect realized the chaplain was staring straight at him while he scouted over the other marines.

*"Pardons Sir, I am honoured to be in your service."*


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

*"You have showed much promise brother, I am gladdened that you join us in this endeavor. I pray you are ready for the battle to come?"* Vilhelm looked over the group once before speaking up again, *"Brothers we go to battle very soon, now is the time for us to do our last minute checks on weapons and then a prayer before battle."*


----------



## unxpekted22

(gonna be a pretty long post, getting you into action)

After Zaen explains to the site master why they were one metal plate short, he turns back toward the land raider and sees his group getting back togeather. Before heading back in their direction he quickly seals a few more pieces togeather before leaving the job in the hands of what seemed to be, worthless servitors. Most likely the biological parts at fault I'm sure. 

As he gets near them he can hear the chaplain finishing a prayer, as the nine other marines stood in a half circle around him, bowing their heads and holding their weapons close to their chests. 

The chaplain tells them that their first orders will be taking their land raider along with another carrying Sergeant Jaegar and his assault terminator squad to the section of the moon where the largest source of Tyranid bio-signals were showing up (which they purposefully landed near). Since where exactly the Tyranids were was uncertain, the army would be splitting up into large groups but would remain in the same general area. Orders were standard: kill on sight.

(Land raider 624 is a crusader class as mentioned before.)

Zaen gets into the piloting seat, the nine marines quickly rush into the land raider and take their own seats. They look back out to see the chaplain place parchment prayers and then place both hands on the shoulders of a marine in armor even darker than their own while servitors anoint the armor with holy oils. The Armor of Faith could not be mistaken amongst those who were of the Black Templars, and the Black Sword wreathing invisible energy at the figures side was quite unmistakable as well. The Sword Brethren of the landing party had chosen the marine who would be the Emperor's Champion for their forces here on Tri 'Vaa. When Vilheim finishes, the Emperor's Champion does not follow him into their raider, but instead goes another direction, disappearing into the sand and dust now being heavily stirred up again by vehicular movement.

Vilheim climbs into the raider, with the door closing in behind him. The outside noise level drops significantly as the door shuts. Now the marines sit in the glow of the dark red lights, not being able to make out much more than the outer figure of some of their brothers. All they could hear now was the giant tank's treads humming around them and the mass amount of bolter guns on each side shaking in unison.

Somehow the time that passes seems so long to them, yet they feel it passes extremely quickly all the same.

The marines sit as the humming becomes somewhat disgruntled. Some of them stare at the walls, curiosuly trying to see the bolter guns on the other side as the shaking metal, dreamily becomes more and more of a violent clanking noise. They still can barely make out any noise from outside, but the eerie stillness quickly turns to Hell. They hear the Hurricane Bolters unhinge and open fire, hammering out rounds and pounding thunderous noise back into the land raider. As the rounds pour out of the guns on the other side of the walls, the marines all quickly look up, some at one another, heart beats jumping to high levels, weapons clenched, brows narrowed. Just as the chaplain stands up, one of the outside walls takes a a very deep sounding blow, and the chaplain is flung into the door.

okay, so:
*
You have entered a tyranid nest*. Zaen you get to tell everyone the situation, and your land raider has just been crashed into by the terminator's land raider, the tyranids actually managed to destroy the tread belt on their raider's left side and it crashed into our right side, immobilising both. Zaen being the techmarine you are you dont hesitate to get outside to fix the problem. 

*rest of the squad*, you run outside as grenade shards are launched out in front of you as the door opens, spraying into hormagaunt hide. Three servitors that had been what appeared to be "off", suddenly awaken and rush outside before you to help in the repairs. The Assault Terminator squad can be seen to the right; already in the fray. *protect the land raider while Zaen fixes it*. This will be an ongoing process as it will take some time. First, there are still many termagaunts and hormogaunts running at you to be taken care of, let's see how your characters fight. want to see some emotion,... yeah. stone cold skill is nice too. w/e you like. Remember, there are four marines with your squad, Kreg, Derych, Sigmund, and Raynor. They are each standard bolter armed iniates. You can use them, but no body dies. If someone uses them before you, use them appropriately afterwards.

*Aun' tsar*, you walk back outside, and can hear the vague sounds of war in the distance. You discuss for a moment with the same water caste member how the space marines certainly waste no time in getting down to business. perhaps the situation could be beneficial for the tau. You can decide to stay on the moon and help do the tau's part, maybe show up the marines if they dont do so well, or you could discuss with the high council Ethereals about the situation, and take your forces back to the moon's planet to help other tau complete the closer to being finished Tyranid clean-up process there.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak charged out of the Land Raider and watched as a terminator smashed a hormagaunt flying with its thunder hammer. Beziak turned and saw a horde of tyranids hormagaunts and termagaunts heading straight for them. "FOR THE EMPEROR!" Beziak bellowed as he charged straight into the horde, swinging his power sword in sweeping arcs, decapitating tyranids with every sweep of his sword. He fired "Delhours Fury" straight into the mouth of a termagaunt, jumping at him. Three hormagaunts jumped at him and landed on him, their claws piercing his shoulder joint. He smashed his sword down and cut one of, before Derych shot the other two off with accurate bolter fire. Beziak nodded to Derych before he shoved his pistol straight into the mouth of a termagaunt, he pulled the trigger and watched as the plasma shot went through its head before blowing anothers mid-section out. He smashed his sword through a termagaunts side he bellowed through his external vox system "NO PITY, NO REMORSE, NO FEAR!" Before he dived into the fighting once more.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen swore as he was forcefully flung from his seat, he shakily orientated himself as he yelled into his vox, _“Our vehicle has been compromised, exit the vehicle and set up a fire base as I investigate.” _
He catapulted himself outside into the chaos of war and began to take stock of the situation. They were deep within a tyranid nest and a swarm of termagaunts and hormogaunts were quickly approaching. His helmet was a flurry of crosshairs and constant beeps as more and more targets were acquired. Zaen brought one hand up to his head and turned his auto-targeter off, then with the other ripped up his bolter and fired crack shots into the horde. One beast down, two more dead, but the more Zaen seemed to kill, the more appeared. Firing all the time Zaen scrambled up the side of the immobilised vehicle as the rest of the squad emerged from the buckled hull. _“Protect me while I repair the Raider!” _Zaen yelled over the roar of battle. 
He then reached down, opening a panel and proceeded to key a sequence in. The information that it fed back displeased him, the tread belt on the right side of the vehicle was completely destroyed, but luckily the machine spirit was not damaged. Zaen keyed in the command protocols and gave the machine spirit complete command of the weapons, ordering it to fire at will. A massive explosion rocked the ground nearby, Zaen smiled as the Assault Terminators made themselves known. The marines below, shaken, but far from broken, had formed a tight circle and were decimating their foes, _“we need to combine forces with the terminators”_ he yelled, _“we can’t let them push us too far apart!” _And with that he leapt from the top of the crippled vehicle and rolled underneath, _“hold firm brothers, we’ll be out of here within the hour!”_


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar wondered outside still deep in thought. He met up with the Water Caste member who he had spoken to earlier and was told how the so called 'Dark Tramplars' were already engaging the Tyranids. After a few moments of chat Aun'Tsar separated from him and walked another 10 steps thinking. He could move to take part in the conflict dealing with the Tyranids hitting the Tau yet that job was easily being contained for the time being. Aun'Tsar stopped suddenly and angrily yelled to the sky.
"Arrrgh I do not _think_, I _act_! And I intend to do so once again." He quickly opened up communications and issued an order. "This is Aun'Tsar I need a very capable Devilfish and an even more capable pilot. Got that? Good and also prepare a group of ten Honour Guard to accompany me. I'm going to battle the Tyranids. No, the one the humans are taking part in. Yes I'm sure, are you questioning me? Good."

Ten minutes later the Tau aircraft sliced through the clouds above the ensuing carnage. Aun'Tsar was in the cockpit and was calmly revealing his intentions to the pilot.
"I intend for us to stay up and out of sight, right. All the while keeping close watch on the events in the battle. If the Dark Tramplars can handle it we'll drive back and they'll never know we were here. However, If they appear to be in trouble. Move us in and prepare to land." Aun'Tsar smiled at the look of shock on the pilots face yet he nodded anyway, not wanting to displease an Ethereal. . .


----------



## darkreever

Alarbus exited the land raider at a run, armoured boots crushing the skulls of felled enemies left by brother Beziak as brother techmarine Zaen left to assess the damage.

Kreg, Derych, Sigmund, Raynor, and himself were all armed with holy bolters, so it would be their duty to support the others and protect the techmarine. Switching his own bolter to burst fire, Alarbus picked off a pair of gaunts before opening a squad wide channel. _"Bolter line brothers, let us show that faith and discipline are an unbreakable defense."_

As he swept to the side with his bolter to pick off a gaunt charging towards brother Zaen, two other bolters barked in unison with his own, those of Kreg and Raynor, before the trio turned their sights on the next nearest threat to the rest of the squad.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht rushes outside, just behind the majority of the others. Unlike the others, he has a moment of hesitation. He sees Beziak hurl himself into the oncoming Tyranids and knows he should do the same, but also knows he does not have a power weapon to bear either. Just as he raises his bolt pistol to fire he is jumped from his left by a hormagaunt. As it screeched in his face trying to bite his head over his large shoulder pad all he could think was " _this is not an Ork_" He pushes off the ground with one arm yelling back into the monster's face he gets it just enough out from under him to bring his chainsword around to bear, hitting the gaunts head to the side with the far end, and then revving the blades into its jaw, continuing to push further into the gaunts mouth and soon the chainsaw ripped through the rest of its head. Without realizing it, the hormagaunt had dragged him to the left, far enough where there was now a gap between him and his squad who were vigilantly protecting the techmarine with walls of bolter fire. He looked back around and saw that he was the only one on the left side of the raider. He backed up against the raider, and let his bolt pistol go to work, trying his best to make every shot count before he was over taken by blades and claws.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar rushed from the land raider to join the bolter line switching his bolter to single shot. Heads and bodies exploded yet the mass of tyranids came on. He was distracted by a sudden yell and he saw the new squad member yanked to the side seperated from the squads bolter line. 

He nudged Alarbus to alert him to the situation before plucking Raynor from the bolter line. Together they moved towards the young marine, switching deftly to multiple shot and spraying a path through the tyranids. He saw the other marine valiently holding the tyranids of with his bolt pistol yet for every tyranid that fell their advanced neared the marine. He kicked his chainsword into life holstering his bolter and swiped through the neck of the nearest gaunt. He reached the marines side and desperately signalled for him to begin to move back to the squad.

He opened up a vox link
"Backs to the rhinos form a triangle and begin to move back to the squad. Ulbrecht stick with the squad or you will die by a tyranid hand and if you are injured in such a foolish act I will not be so kind"
The gap between the triad and the squad closed quickly yet the tyranid numbers seem to thicken and their progress slowed. They closed ranks fallling back to back and elzar's chainsword soon dripped with tyranid blood and he cursed Ulbrecht's carelessness.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak watched as Elzar, Ulbrecht and Raynor were cut off from the main group. Snarling he ducked under a gaunt, flipped it over and stabbed it in the stomach before making his way towards the cut off group. A fresh wave of gaunts pilled into him and he dropped to one knee as a gaunt jumped over him before stabbing upwards. He rolled to the left and swung his sword in an arc that decapitated three gaunts before standing. He started again towards the group when he felt a sharp pain in his side. He looked down and saw a gaunts claw stuck in his upper left leg joint, he could feel the claw touch the bone. With a yell of anger he smashed the hilt of his sword down through the gaunts head. He yanked the claw out a tilted at the pain. Straightening he charged into the group pinning down Elzar, Ulbrecht and Raynor and yelled "Brothers through the gap i made now!" He picked up a gaunt by the leg and swung it bodily into four more gaunts as he fell back behind the others. Soon they were back with the main group, but Beziak's wound was still bleeding. He heard a shriek and turned and looked at the Land Raider. A couple of Gaunts had climbed it and were preparing to attack from above.

"Brother Alarbus, they are on the Land Raider." He snarled before turning back to the fight.


----------



## unxpekted22

while the battle rages on outside, Chaplain Vilheim still lies in the land raider. Having been knocked out by the crash, he is unconscious (until black apostle vilhelm posts)

Just as the gaunt waves start becoming too much, the assault terminator squad reaches our squad's position pulverizing hormagaunts and termagants alike with their thunder hammers and lightning claws.

Elzar pulls Beziak away from the fight in order to attend to his wound.

Arius, being exhilarated by the thought of battle, and angered by the sight of chaplain vilhelm being taken out of the fight in such an unfair and dishonorable way by xenos means, flies out of the raider with his jet pack, far ahead of the rest of the squad. Some of the marines call to him from below but the speed of Arius's flight and their bolter's firing, puts their yells to vain. he lands in the midst of Tyranid forces.

Zaen: keep up the good work

Ulbrecht: since your the only close combatant left, you have to climb up the land raider and rid it of the few gaunts that got up there.

Alarbus and the four other marines keep firing, now aiding the terminators.

Aun 'Tsar and his ship arrives above unnoticed through the now evening sky and the heavy amount of clouds. What comes into view is two Large black vehicles, land raiders he believes, that appear to be immobilised and two marine squads defending them with astonishing ability considering the numbers of tyranids they were putting down. There are other battles going on in the near area but this was the closest to his base. He then notices a single space marine far separated from the rest fighting tyranids from all sides on the desert floor. *land near him, you and your honour guard help defend the marine*


----------



## darkreever

As Beziak's voice snarls over the vox, Alarbus turns his attention to the land raider to see the gaunts on top. A volley of shots awards hi with one falling back to the ground below, but the transports are to tall for him to sweep everything. _"Hold the line, thin this scum. Give cover to brother Arius, the terminators can look after themselves."_ He yells to the other four of the bolter line before running over to brother Ulbrecht, smashing a gaunt aside as he closed the gap.

The initiate had dishonoured himelf by nearly becoming a loss and not doing any of the Emperors work, he would need a chance for redemption or penitence. _"Come on lad, no time to lay down and let others do the Emperor's work."_ He said while helping to haul Ulbrecht to his feet.


----------



## dark angel

(OOC sorry i havent posted)

Arius roared as he cut through a pair of Gaunts, his power sword flashing as it cut deep, drawing a green blood. Arius bellowed in pain as a claw ripped into his ribs and was yanked out, taking bone fragments and fleshy, pulsing red parts with it. Arius fell to his knees, grasping his helm with one hand he ripped it off and threw it at a leaping Tyranid, the creature hissed as the force of the throw crushed into its skull, Arius shot down a approaching 'Nid with a grim smile and spun his sword in a deadly ark, he ignited his jump pack and flew upwards, landing behind his brothers, blood dripping from his ruptured side and nose. Arius struggled upwards as a Gaunt lept at him and smiled as he punched forwards, his outstretched fingers punching into its gut, Arius roared and shouted "No pity! No remorse! No fear!" as he fell back to the ground in a bloody heap.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar pulled Beziak to one side pushing him to the ground and staring at the deep gash in his leg
He poured a little anti venom onto the wound and it fizzed and burned for a second. He saw a little muscle was detached from the bone and he used a set of tweezers to grab the muscle. He felt it reattach and the wound beginning to heal. 20 seconds later fresh skin had regrown as the immune system kicked in. 
"Your good to go brother and thank you. Little frakker was gonna get himself killed"


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled underneath his helmet "Thank you brother Elzar, and yes he was!" With a laugh he got to his feet before he procceded to charge into the fight. He swept a tyranid off its feet with a backhand before he stamped on its head, causing its brains to go all over the floor. He swept his sword in an arc, decapitating gaunts with every blow.

"Suffer not the aliens to live brothers!" He yelled through his vox, firing "Delhours Fury" into a tyranid about to climb the land raider, before he dropped to one knee as a tyranid lept at his head. It hit the ground and fell, and Beziak dived backwards so that he crushed it. Standing he watched four more gaunts fall from the bolter lines fire. "No Pity, No Remorse, No Fear."


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar pointed to one of the stranded warriors and smiled a the pilot. He sighed and hesitated for but a moment before spinning the Devilfish round driving out of the skies towards him. The ship's weapons fired, blasted a few of the gaunts to goop before hovering above them and the lone Space Marine. The hatch opened and Aun'Tsar leapt out, Honour Blade first, and smashed a Tyranid into the ground. They immediately leapt at him but were blown back by the firepower from his drones for the precious few moments it took for his Honour Guard to disembark and then disembowel by levelling a swathe of shots at point blank range into the horde. Aun'Tsar laughed with glee as he span on one foot and impaled another gaunt before skewering another one with the other end of his blade. . .


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht had to turn his head so his beaked helmet did not scrape against the side of the raider's hull as he was lifted up. he jumped off of alarbus's hands and grabbed ontto the edge top edge before lifintg himself up. "_Damn you aliens,....well....i shall show as little mercy as you, and I will do much more than merely embarrass you."_

there were several and they were paying attention toward Zaen trying to figure out how to get to him. _HEERRREEE!!!_ he yelled at them readying his stance. without hesitating the tyranids turned and ran full speed at him, one simply turnng and leaping straight toward his head. He brought up his bolt pistol firing five shots into the leaping tyranid, sending it leaping dead off the side next to him, he emptied the rest of his round into a second but it did not stop so he used the more traditional fighting method of bashing it in the head with his gun to finish it off.

to get aroudn the rest he rolled straight forward towards them, passing them, coming out of the roll swinging his chainsword through one of the gaunt's legs. As they turned toward him in a moment of confusion, as they had caused him to do earlier, bolter rounds lit up their back from behind as his brothers could now see there bodies over the edge of the raider. he then ran down the front slants of the raider and dropped to the ground with a loud metal thud creating a large dust cloud aroudn him, he turned to his brothers and said waving his pistol, "_out of ammo."_


----------



## unxpekted22

Before Aun 'tsar and his sqaud could reach Arius, Arius had come to his senses and returned to his comrades' line of defense without noticing the tau landing near by in all fo the fray.

Aun 'Tsar saw the marine fly away, fires burning bright from the back of his jet pack. Either way, he and his honor guard were now deep in Tyranid forces. Aun 'Tsar is about to order a retreat to the ship when a carnifex plows through the devilfish from behind charging straight at them with smoke and fire still clinging to its tough flesh. *kill the carnifex*

The terminator squad meets up with ours

Sergeant Jaeger says to them_"Greetings!"_ with a slight smirk, "_Is anyone in your squad wounded?_

Sigmund replies first saying: _"A few minor injuries sir, however, the Chaplain has been knocked unconscious by the the crash"_

the sergeant loses his smirk, _Apothecary! attend to him immediately._ he then turns to Zaen who is still working on the damage, "_Tech marine! what is the damage report, how much longer must we be stranded with these beasts?"_

Alarbus points out someone still fighting in the distance. Jaeger turns to see but waits for his answers first.


----------



## darkreever

(As I, and unxpekted22, have been informed, Vilhelm has not been able to access the internet with any form of good connection and has asked me to take temporary control of his character in this RP.)

As chaplain Vilhelm;

Opening his eyes, the world swam back into view, though blurry at first. Using an arm to steady himself, Vilhelm slowly got himself off the armoured floor of the land raider while memory flooded back into him. The land raider had come to a sudden halt, smashing him into the armoured bulkhead with enough force to make him black out.

Looking around, the sound of gunfire and the revving of chainswords hit the chaplains ears and his head snapped to the side. Their was fighitng to be done, and he had allowed himself to be apart from it for longer then a faithful warrior of the Emperor should. Charging out of the assault doors of the land raider, Vilhelm activated the external vox speaker of his helmet at full blast before roaring, _"no pity, no remorse, no fear!" _

Pressing a finger on the activation rune of the holy crozius in his hand, the weapon ignited with a blue crackle of energy as he swung it into a gaunt, the air instantly filled with the smell of burnt alien meat as the holy weapon cleaved the creature in half. In the chaplains other hand roared his pistol, blowing the head off of a second gaunt while he assessed the battlefield.

_"Arius, Ulbrecht with me."_ Vilhelm bellowed even as he split a third gaunt in half.


As Alarbus, _"First the tyranid scum, and now the tau come to their deaths."_ Alarbus yells through the internal vox system, almost barely over the sound of the bolters going off. Firing into a pair of nearing gaunts, Alarbus cursed the alien as the gun clicked dry and he was forced to smash the first one with the butt of the bolter and a back hand crushed the skull of the second. Shards and deep cuts already pockmarked his armour, but the wounds they caused were nothing to a warrior of the Emperor. 

_"Throw a volley of frag into them."_ He told the other four before ripping a grenade from his belt and priming it, hurling the grenade into the horde before ramming a fresh clip into his bolter and aiming for the tau that could be seen in the distance. More than just tyranid blood would be spilled by him this day.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar heard Alarbus yell a murderous war cry and his heart leapt with the thrill of battle. He moved to Alarbus's side ripping a frag grenade and throwing it into the tyranid lines. He continued to fire on single shot and gaunts fell. He laughed in the heat of battle yet inside him their was a deep certainty
Alarbus was going to try to kill the tau and it was up to him to stop him when the time came. Elzar knew that even the templars would struggle to fight a war on too fronts against the brutal savagery of the tyranids and the technology of the tau.
Elzar decided he would not leave brother Alarbus's side, his righteous fervour must be limited.... for now


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak climbed on top of the Land Raider as more and more gaunts climbed it to get at his brothers. He kicked one back off the Land Raider breaking its neck. He swung his swords in arcs killing gaunts with every blow. He heard multiple explosions and saw the bolter line had thrown grenades. Turning back an tyranid smashed into him. The armoured warrior fell stabbing upwards. Gaunts jumped on him so he rolled off the Land Raider crushing them. He stood and shot a gaunt preparing to leap on Zean before he rejoined the fight. To his left the Chaplin, Arius and Ulbrecht, to his right the terminator squad. Beziak charged into the middle of the horde, alone, bellowing over the external vox "FOR THE EMPEROR!"


----------



## unxpekted22

okay, now that the marines have gotten some organization and time togeather the gaunts start clearing out. with the chaplain by their side again, the cooperative bolter fire backed by frag grenades and the assault terminators doing their worst, along with the land raider weapon systems being back online, the small tyranids run toward the fighting in the distance, possibly feeling they would have a better chance bringing down that prey instead.

*Zaen and chaplain:* you now have time to discuss the situation with Sergeant Jaeger of the assault terminator squad. the first thing Jaeger says to Chaplin Vilhelm is "_Good to see your back on your feet Vilhelm. It looks like we have scared them off for now. I have already asked Zaen to give me a damage report and what progress he has made so far. I think we are lucky that there appear to be no real synapse creatures around, the gaunts did nothing but throw themselves at us without thought. There was no strategy i could see."_

*Elzar, being the apothecary you are you are eager to check on the chaplain due to his black out but you resist as he seems fine. you are to tell alarbus that the next situation has yet to be assessed*

*Alarbus,* feel free to take your anger out on some tyranid corpses if you must, but the tau have a pretty big problem of their own for the moment.

*Beziak* is still in the midst of slaying the gaunts as they quickly lessen in number. As he looks around he notices them all seeming to have lsot interest in him, the land raider, and the rest of the squad, odd for tyranids. As you come around to the otherside of the raider where the squad is, you notice that they have headed towards fighting that is in the distance.

put two to two togeather and realize that the action the tyranids just took, requires thought.

*Arius and Ulbrecht* what are your thoughts on the situation?

*Aun 'Tsar* you are still on my last post. _(In case other dont know he has been finishing up exams so he may be a bit slow as well. dark angel seems to be a pretty busy person during the week as well.)_

Kreg, Derych, Sigmund, and Raynor proceed to reload, checking their weapons and armor for any un-noticed damages in the heat of battle, sticking near eachother for the moment, discussing their kills.


----------



## dark angel

(OOC i came home early from school and have time to make a post now)

Arius groaned as a stabbing pain ripped through his side and up into the back of his neck, he stumbled and fell to his knees, blood oozing from between his teeth as he got back up. Walking over towards Beziak Arius embraced him in a bear hug and said "Brother it is good to see you live on are you hurt?".


----------



## darkreever

As Vilhelm, _"Aye Jaeger, these tyranids showed no sign of structure or organization. Even now they flee like spineless dogs, let us not give them the chance to find such leader beasts."_ The chaplain said as he reloaded his weapon, with the weapon systems of the land raider back online, it might likely be only moments before the vehicle was able to move once again.


As Alarbus, Lining up a shot on the tau was proving near impossible and Alarbus cursed to himself. Activating his external vox speaker, he wanted nothing more than to see both the tau and tyranids dead here. _"Lord-chaplain, the enemy is on the run and the tau have shown their faces; let us show them the Emperor's might and crush both enemies this day."_


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar watched irritably as the marine fled away so leisurely.
"Hmm bugger," He paused to say, while slicing a gaunt open, "OK then gentlemen, time for a... uh... tactical withdrawal. Follow me back to the Devilfish and... Oh... Bugger..." Aun'Tsar paused again as a Carnifex ploughed it's way through the ship. He suddenly screamed a war cry and charged forward, swinging his Honour Blade into it's armour plating and even surprising the Carnifex. The blow just glanced off however and Aun'Tsar leapt backwards as it lunged, but it succeeded in knocking him to the ground. It surged forward again for the killing blow only for three of the Tau to throw themselves at it bodily, surprising it again. In fury the Carnifex ripped them apart with impunity but by now Aun'Tsar was back on his feet and as it roared, he stabbed the blade deep into it's mouth and then twisted. The creature screeched in pain, shocked for a third time, and swung upwards, pulling the Ethereal with it as he dangled from the weapon. A cascade of shots from the Fire Warriors followed, as they became so desperate to protect the Ethereal they were risking accidentally shooting him. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

OOC: im back for now!

Vilhelm opened up a channel on the vox, *"All Black Templars we are moving for the battle up ahead. We need to kill any leader beasts that may still be around and it is likely they will be in that area, for now ignore the Tau the bugs are the more pressing matter, but if they shoot at us they better be ready for the full fury of the Black Templars."* He turned to the techmarine who was to pilot the ancient land raider,* "Brother how long until it can move?" *


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled at Arius question, "I was but our brother apothecary fixed me up. Speaking of which I think its time that you should see him, as you are obviously in pain." Turning his brother he marched him over to Elzar before checking his weapons. While the Chaplin spoke he checked his leg wound. He turned and patted Derych on the shoulder pointed to the distant fight and said "Looks like the Tau have a pretty big bug problem at the moment." He laughed before putting his sword back in its sheath and put his hand on it..


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht stood silent unlike the rest. He watched attentively as Arius and Beziak talked, as Elzar attended to wounds all while staying near Alarbus talking to him, the chaplain and terminator sergeant discussed plans next to him, and as the other four marines readied themselves for further fighting. He noticed that the techmarine had still not come from under the raider, despite both the chapalin and terminator sergeant asking him for a status report. He seemed to care more about the machine's well being than his Superiors' requests and demands. For a moment Ulbrecht gets a sinking feeling in his stomach thinking the tyranids had somehow gotten to him, but his audio sensors kicked in when he turned his head toward the raider, picking up the sounds of the techmarine's servo-harness busy at work. 

Already he had learned much about how to fight tyranids. he had slipped up at first, but he would prove to his brothers just how quickly he could learn. If he was so careless all the time, he never would have made it to an initiate, a full battle brother. He looked over at his left shoulder pad, and ran his armored glove over the long, deep cut that had been slashed into the adamantium metal, splitting his left shoulder's black cross. _"By the emperor what are these creatures?...A biological organism that has claws sharp enough to cut clean through ceramite and adamantium"_.


----------



## unxpekted22

As Aun 'Tsar struggles with the massive carnifex, A devilfish reinforcement ship arrives, sent by his commanders on their own free will to help him in his endeavors. 

Before it even touches the groud, Fire warriors jump out of the back of the ship and set up positions and begin firing at the carnifex's back and weak points with such militaristic precision that even a space marine might be apt to say they were impressed by it. With the extra fire power, The carnifex comes down, and the devilfish is already busy firing its burst canon, drone guns, and smart missile system into the horde of gaunts, It and the rest of the fire warriors fending them off from the ethereal as he recovers from the attack.


----------



## darkreever

"Lord chaplain, the foul tau are bringing in more of their own. Let us put an end to them in the Emperor's name before they have the chance to flee the tyranids." Alarbus says as the sound of engines cuts across the air and a tau transport enters the fray in the distance.

Already he is moving forward, the Emperor did not allow the alien to live, not in His empire nor during His crusade. Suffer not the alien to live no matter the odds.


----------



## deathbringer

elzar looked carefully at the deep groves in the assault marines chest
He dipped a small amount of the anti venom onto the wound and watched as the assault marines wounds began to heal
He smiled "nothing dramatic. Keep still for about 5 minutes and you will be fine"
He smiled at Beziak as he checked his leg wound 
He reloaded his bolter and started at the sound of Alarbus's voice. Subtly he infiltrated the group sliding in beside Alarbus.
He cleared his throat and looked at the chaplain
"Sir. if I may speak"
'I think such actions would be unwise. I agree that the tau must eventually be destroyed however though the emperor said purge the xenos i believe it would be more beneficial to destroy the tyranid menace first and then turn upon the tau'
'Primarily the tau are fully entrenched and our base is still being built
Secondly I believe it would cost unnecessary lives to fight a war on two fronts. Though I would kill anyone that questioned the strength of the templars if Alarbus had not killed him first, i fail to see why we should deplete our own forces unnecessary. Alarbus is completely correct to suggest that the tau must be destroyed however I just believe that the timing is incorrect"
He met the terminator captains gaze yet it was unreadable and he braced himself for any attack hoping he had not caused any offence


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm stood silent and thought deeply about their current situation, he had no doubt in his mind that the Tau had to be eradicated just as much as the Tyranid scum, but Elzar was right this was not the opportune moment. Alarbus was a great warrior but he obviously did not grasp the full situation here which Vilhelm did not expect any of his brothers too with the exception of his terminator friend. He finally spoke up, *"We continue as I ordered, we move to sandwhich the Tyranids between us and the Tau. Alarbus you should realize that if we were to attack the Tau at this moment the Tyranids would take full advantage of the situation and likely kill all of us, we would do nothing but shame ourselves and our chapter by that course of action. We wait until the Tyranid scum is eradicated and our base fully up and operational before we attack the Tau. We move out as soon as the Land Raider is ready."*


----------



## solitaire

With the added firepower from the new Devilfish and the angles obtained by the remaining Honour Guard the Carnifex's armour finally started to give way, until with an almighty crash it crumpled to the ground. Aun'Tsar fell to his knees and started breathing hard, his energy dissipated by the confrontation. No. He must still fight, fight for the Greater Good. With a heave he pulled himself to his feet and cut a gaunt apart before making a run for it towards the Devilfish. . .


----------



## unxpekted22

As soon as the chaplain was finished speaking Jaeger barked toward the land raider,"_Tech Marine!_" but still there came no answer as Zaen was deeply in tune with the machine spirit and conducting the repairs. some, like the giant dent in the side, he could not fix here, but was fixing several damages made to the engine.

Jaeger sighs and turns back to the chaplain, and the gestures toward the land raider they had been in saying,_"Our Pilot is dead. The Crash killed him."_

Vilhelm does his duty as a chaplain, finds the body in the raider's pilot seat and says the emperor's prayers, while Elzar stands behind, ready to retrieve the gene-seed.

The rest of the squad moves forward as ordered, leaving the land raider in Zaen's hands for now, detecting no enemy signals, and with the raider's auto defensive weapons online they deemed him safe. The Raiders would remain in visual contact though, as the desert was flat, ruined only by the diggings and nests of the tyranids. This was much too desolate of a surface for Tyranids to take interest in. They had obviously landed on the moon's planet first. did some land on the moon by mistake or did they fall back? The Templars were unsure of why they were here, but they were here none the less and needed to be eradicated.

*Aun 'Tsar*: before you reach the devilfish a Black Templar predator destructor class battle tank Rolls in front of you, braking quickly in front of the devilfish with loud scraping metal gears behind its treads. Before it comes to a complete stop it opens fire with its head achingly loud auto cannon and side heavy bolter turrets into the sprawling tyranids. The fire warriors all drop to ground for a moment, waiting to see if they would have to defend against the tank next, as tyranid bodies literally exploded into pieces all around them as they ducked their heads. as you turn away from the predator, you see two squads of marines heading toward your position, one squad is in terminator armor wielding what appeared to be close range weapons only, the other squad appeared to consist of the more standard marine troop. some rhino transports were following up in the direction the predator came from. two full squads of space marines empty out with guns aimed at the tau, but they hold their fire. 

As our squad reaches the scene at a run, Jaeger says to the ethereal, "_Tau Commander, This shall be your one pass we give to you. This moon and its Tyranid infestation are now under control by the Emperor's forces and as such, the Tau military is no longer needed here. Take your troops back to your base and make contact with the other Headquarters you have on this moon, and return to its planet._"
*
Aun 'tsar: Anything you'd like to say?*

(OOC: hopefully solitaire doesnt take too long to respond for the rest of you, if he does i'll speak for him)


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar narrowed his eye, contemplating what should be said. He disliked the Space Marines, partly because they would not join the Greater Good, but also because as quite a tall Tau he was unused to having to look up at people and found it mildly demeaning for an Ethereal.
"I... I... *sigh* Fine, have it your way, the Tau shall withdraw." said Aun'Tsar grumpily, "But know this Marine, if there is even a slightest piece of evidence to suggest that the Tyranids are getting out of hand, me and my men will be back. This is still _our_ planet and _our_ space. Got that. . ?"


----------



## unxpekted22

Jaeger looks straight into the ethereal's eyes, the Emperor's wrath showing in his face. He steps up to Aun 'Tsar breathing down on him and says through his clenched teeth, _Get this Alien dirt, the Tyranids may escape the puny hands of a tau, but nothing slips through the hands of the Emperor of mankind. Your planets, and your space, will belong to the imperium eventually, so why not start the process now?"_

With this he raises his right arm, storm bolter in hand, and yells to the three squads aiming their rifles, _"Brothers!! Show these Tau the light of the Emperor...except for this one..."_ indicating Aun 'Tsar.

with that all three squads open fire on the remaining fire warriors and honor guard while jaeger remains next to Aun 'Tsar.

*Alarbus Beziak Arius and Ulbrecht* Mow those foolish aliens down.

*Aun 'Tsar* watch in despair

*Vilhelm and Elzar*: elzar your retrieving the gene-seed when you hear the bolter fire start up again. Chaplain, you hear it as well and watch in the distance as the predator and rhinos stop, your squad and Jaeger's reach the Tau, and then subsequently see the tau being lit up with bolter fire in the middle of the marine squads, your thoughts?

*Zaen* still in the same position to post as before.


----------



## darkreever

_"Death to the enemy!"_ Alarbus yelled before opening fire with his bolter on semi auto. Four rounds exited his rifle, and though the armour of these aliens was tough, it could not take sustained punishment out in the open. Smiling from inside his helmet, Alarbus praised the Emperor for the right to be His living weapon to cleanse the stars.

Running forward faster than the tau could react, Alarbus smashed his rifle down on the head of a second warrior, before taking a round in the chest. Smile instantly turning into a snarl as the aquila melted and paint burned away. In his other hand he had been holding his chainsword, all but forgotten against the tyranids where bolter discipline was a better weapon, but not now. Activating the run on the swords hilt, the teeth bagan to whir and with a backhand stroke Alarbus cut the fallen alien in half. _"No pity!"_


----------



## Liber Heresius

(OCC: Guys, I'm so sorry I haven't been posting, I've had some 'internet issues', but everything should be good for the foreseeable future)

Zaen awoke from his work as he realised the sound of the battle raging around him had changed. The sound of claw on ceramite, was replaced by the sub-sonic discharge of tau pulse weaponry. He rolled from under the Land Raider and was greeted by the sight of a group of Tau being decimated by his brothers as bodies of Tyranid lay all around. He stood up to join his brothers and was greeted by the harsh looks of Chaplain Vilhelm and Sergeant Jaeger.
_
“What? Why are you looking at me like that?”_

Zaen shrugged and began to explain to them his progress, oblivious of the fact that they had previously spent ages trying to rouse him from his work.

_“The Land Raider is not at full functionality yet, but weapon systems are all at full capacity and mobilisation is possible.”_

Zaen then walked over to the drivers cockpit jumped in and started the ancient machine, as if to emphasise his point. He then brought the land raider around and targeted its full arsenal on the tau combatants, ready to support his brothers if need be.


----------



## dark angel

Arius roared as he slowly walked into the Tau, his power sword swinging back and forth, cutting down a fire warrior in a spray of blood, he raised his bolter and let of a few shots, each one conecting with a piteful Xeno, Arius lifted a fire warrior into the air, his hand slowly closing on the Xeno's windpipe, a loud gurgling noise rising up out of the Tau's throat as it was crushed.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak charged after Arius slamming into a tau bodily knocking it over, before stabbing it through the gut. He swung his pistol to bear on a tau aiming at Jaeger and fired turning it and its armour into molten slag. He gutted another tau before smashing ones gun up as it shot at him, before pummeling its face in with his fist.


----------



## deathbringer

The geneseed of the dead marine was easy to extract and i studied it arefully for any imperfections before storing it carefully
"The emperor knows his name" he muttered bowing his head
Suddenly he heard bolter rounds exploding and the screams
He winced and anger flaired
He turned to the chaplain
"Heads have to roll for this. They disobeyed a direct order"
"We have to stop this. Sir, this could really damage the chapters position"
"We are about to fight a war on two fronts"
He looked desperately at the chaplain waiting for instructions


----------



## unxpekted22

unfortunately the chaplain is in little position to say that Jaeger was out of line, both being of high status, and being the chaplain if two fronts is what the tempalrs must now face you must remind your squad that so be it, it will be accomplished for the imperium all the same. also, for all you know the tau may have fired first.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht watched his squad brothers beign taking out the fire warriors without mercy upon Jaeger's words. Between the three squads of marines the Tau were literally being ripped apart by the .75 caliber explosive bolter rounds. He really did not need to do much himself at all. He noticed a fire warrior still alive, crawling on the ground but not really moving anywhere, just grabbing dirt with his fingers trying to pull his rittled body away. 

He aims his bolt pistol for the tau warriors helmet, and fires, putting him to rest.


----------



## unxpekted22

The Black Templars had more than completely wiped out Aun 'tsar's reinforcements. Jaeger tells Aun 'Tsar that this is his lesson for interefering with the Emperor's forces, not to let it happen again, and reiterated the tau making a wise decision by returning to the moons planet. 

Our squad turns to see the Land Raider rolling up to them, apparently now functional again, As Chaplain Vilhelm and Elzar arrive as well. Vilhelm goes to discuss what has happened with Jaeger, (keep in my mind my last post vilhelm).

feel free to discuss your thoughts with one another, marines.


----------



## darkreever

Walking up to the brother-apothecary Elzar, Alarbus pounded his bolter against his chest plate, the chain connecting it to his arm making noise as well. _"All that training to becoming an apothecary sap your fire to do His will in the field of battle brother?"_


----------



## dark angel

Arius fell to his knees and placed his hands in the dirt, he looked down as his chest and so a small blade protrouding from there, red blood dripping from around it, his raised his left hand and with a yank and squirt of blood ripped it out, the blade fell to the floor with a CLANG! and the assault marine looked at a purple jewel embeded into its grip, now covered with red blood. Arius struggled to his feet, his armour cracking slightly in the side, he spat a broken tooth and blood onto the ground before kneeling and picking up the blade, he smiled at the jewel within the blade as it showed his scarred and dirty face, putting it into his holster as he slowly walked towards the Apothercary saying "Marine i need your attentions".


----------



## unxpekted22

*Aun 'Tsar*: take the devilfish back to your base, and inform commander Shas 'O' Kelarr, who is in charge of the second Tau base on Tri' Vaa, of what has happened. Between the two of you, you must decide whether to stay on Tri 'Vaa and try to stay out of the Templars' way, you can try to fight them AND the Tyranids, or you can retreat to Krixpa (the planet) and discuss matters with the ethereals there. Aun 'Tsar has the final say between you and Kelarr as you are the ethereal.

I'll update for the marine squad as soon as deathbringer and vilhelm post.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar shook with rage at what had happened. How dare they fire on them? Did they want another war on their hands?
"You will regret those decisions Templars!" He yelled at them while boarding the Devilfish and taking flight. Looking around the craft it was empty aside from the pilot and the Drones and Aun'Tsar let out a roar of anguish and smashed one to the ground with his Honour Blade. He should have chopped off that marines head when he had the chance. But he will have it again, Aun'Tsar was sure of that.

Arriving on the base the Ethereal took a deep breath and composed himself into some semblance of dignity and wisdom before hurrying through the corridor, only pausing to knock once on the conference door before barging in.
"Shas 'O' Kelarr, nice to see you again." said Aun'Tsar, trying his best to sound respectful despite his still hot fury over what had happened. "We need to talk. . ."


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr looked up tiredly from the map when he heard the knock on the door.
The war against the Tyranids was costing them, they moved so quickly with coordination Kelarr hadn't been expecting, he could rarely set up a proper trap for his prey and even when he did it rarely went to plan.
His mood slightly lifted at the sight of the noble Ethereal, he swiftly changed his stance and saluted Aun'Tsar.
'Aun'Tsar,' Kelarr responded respectfully, nodding at the Ethereal's request and making a gesture to the other Tau in the room that they should leave.
When they had left Kelarr turned to Aun'Tsar.
'How may I help?' Kelarr asked the Ethereal, vaguely sensing something was amiss.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen stepped out of his Land Raider, pleased at the work they had done in the Emperor's name. He strode through his brothers as they talked about the battle, clasping their hands and congratulating each in turn. The last he stopped before was Ulbrecht.

_"I think I owe a special thanks to you brother, I thought that tyranid almost had me for a minute."_


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar laughed bitterly at Alarbus's word
"My fire is as strong as it ever was however I have a feeling we will all regret this day. The damocles crusade should have taught us to respect the fire-power of the tau. I believe that the xenos should be cleansed however their will be ramifications. Imperial guard convoys will be attack and destroyed. As we move to fight the tyranids, templars will fall from tau ambushes. You may have condemned the xenos to death but you have also condemned thousands of servents of the emperor to the same fate."
He smiled bitterly
"I feel that I will be administering the emperors peace before long"


----------



## darkreever

_"It is the Emperor's will brother apothecary; if he should deem our deaths a necessity for victory to be achieved and these aliens to be cleansed than that is a price we must be willing to pay."_ Alarbus answered back, partly quoting what the chaplains often said to him and his brother initiates.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht was glad he had his helmet on, for he smiled underneath at the thought of his new, and more experienced squad mates, watching him shake the Techmarine's hand. 

_Though it was only my natural duty brother Techmarine, you are welcome. Also i must say, the fact you got the land raider moving again in such short a time, with those chaotic events happening around you as well, is nothing short of remarkable. How long have you been with the Mechanicus?_


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak wandered through the Tau checking that they were dead. He felt that the squad would have to be extra careful now that the Tau could be involved. He said to himself "No Pity, No Remorse, No Fear."


----------



## solitaire

"Shas 'O'," said Aun'Tsar earnestly, "I was attacked by a force of Space Marines. They let me go but slaughtered many brave Fire Warriors. How is the war with the Tyranids going? Can we afford to fight both enemies at once, or should we try more... devious tactics at vengeance. Today they are striking at the Tyranids but tomorrow they could turn their guns on us on an attempt to retake the planet and it's surrounding area. What are your suggestions. . .?"


----------



## unxpekted22

Our squad of marines slowly make their way back into the open Land Raider while Chaplain Vilhelm and Jaeger talk.

the other squads were getting back into their transports as well, when the group's commanding officer, stepped into the land raider.

_Since the Sergeant and Chaplain are busy, i will inform you that the rest of the front lines have also been successful, though we are the only sector of offense that has come across Tau forces. The Tyranid nests in the main desert of the moon have been wiped out. As you may have noticed while fighting them, being leftovers from a hive fleet has caused us to see hardly any tyranid forms other than gaunt variants. Because of the lack of synapse creatures is surely the reason we have been able to sweep the desert so quickly and efficiently. The crusade's next priority is to hit the mountain range near here. Obviously our forces will have to use much more caution inside this type of terrain. Most likely there will be less usage for vehicle support as well. If we are as efficient in the moon's mountain ranges as we have been in the deserts the Tyranid threat here will be close to extinguished. From there, we will have taken the first step to cleansing this sector of Tyranid monsters, hopefully, for good._

The Marine then turns and walks out of the raider toward the Predator tank. Soon the tank and the rhino transports drive off in a B-Line toward the mountains of the background.

the Chaplain walks in next, pressing the controls on the side to shut the raiders door once again, as the transport becomes filled with darkness Vilhelm ramains standing with his hand on the control wall, head slightly down, "_No Pity_"


The Land raider opens up again a few hours later, giving the troubled members of the squad time to cool down. Sunlight fills the transport like water, going over the marines' feet first, and up to their faces, exposing the red eyes of their helmets. As they all stepped outside, they took a good look at the steep, cliff filled region they had come to, with surprisingly tall mountains towering all around them. Ridged ash gray skyscrapers over a bright tan sand. As they stood silent looking over the landscape, Ambient sounds of war were being echoed throughout the canyons, sound bouncing with direction from one side to the other. For every shot a black templar made with his bolter here, the rest of the crusade could hear. All the other companies were fighting their way into the caverns. Our squad looks over to a few large faces of caves within walking distance, with no Tyranids to be found.

*Alarbus, Beziak, Arius, Elzar, and Vilhelm* enter the nearest cave with Kreg and Derych. the Chaplain ordering Zaen, Ulbrecht, Sigmund and Raynor to guard the raider, not knowing how long they would be inside, and feeling that they may encounter spaces too small for such a large squad to be fully tactically advantaged. Once in the cave, The chaplain asks his brothers on their opinions on the situation, hoping some of them have had experience in close quarters fighting, and even better would be if they had been on the infiltrating side before (alarbus). 

i still want the rest of you to tell the chaplain your ideas on the situation. maybe even your ideas on why you havnt seen tyranids guarding the entrance. I plan on incoporating some of these ideas and suggestions. so be creative. put yourself in the situation and say what you would be thinking based on everything i have written here.

*Zaen and Ulbrecht* guard the raider, and you can continue your conversation. Sigmund and Raymond are there helping as well.

*Tau players* continue the conversation as well, Void_dragons character will be entered soon.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak stormed down the Land Raiders ramp as soon as it came to a halt. Expecting to be met by a wave of tyranids the moment he came off he drew his sword. He was met however by a eiry silent. He looked around before saying through his vox "Where are they?". Stepping forward he took stock of the situation. 

"Brother Chaplin if I may, I think it would be best if we move cautiously. There are several reasons that the tyranids aren't here. One they could be so badly depleted in numbers that they are going to have to fall back to their last leaders. Or they could off prepared a trap for us. I have only ever fought Orks and Chaos in close combat in confined spaces however and orks aren't that clever, and chaos most of the time seem to have a sinister plan. I think that the tyranids are preparing a trap or the Tau may have aarived first."


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr's expression went grim at Aun'Tsar's news, he wasn't fond of the space marines in the slightest, their fanaticism about the Emperor left them unreasonable and short-sighted.
'We cannot let this go unpunished, these space marines have chosen their fate. I believe it would be wise to be a silent observer for the time being, the Tyranids are proving quite the adversary, but I believe we may be able to use these space marines to our advantage,' Kelarr said, turning to face a map screen on a wall, 'It would be a simple matter to lure several groups of Tyranids into the space marines, and shape their battle from afar with Fire Warriors.'
Kelarr personally liked the concept of using the space marines as the crude tool of destruction that they were, and not having to worry about their deaths. Although this tactic could be perceived as dishonourable, so he turned to Aun'Tsar.
'What were your thoughts on how we should respond?' Kelarr inquired to the Ethereal.


----------



## Liber Heresius

As Zaen watched the others advance toward the looming cave ahead, he was torn, he wanted to join his brothers and venture forth into the enemy, but he did not want to leave his land raider. He immediately purged such thoughts from his mind, the Chaplain had ordered him to be here and to question the order of a chaplain was borderline heresy itself. Zaen knew he would be able to serve best when he was with his land raider and this put his thoughts to ease. 

But he thought, no, knew, that they would soon be entangled in an ever-growing sea of tyranid again, an on-going torrent of blood, blade and claw. Most men would shrink back from this thought, but Zaen grew with pride, for he knew he would soon be doing what he was made for, to bear the torch of the Emperor and carry it into the darkest corners of the world, with sword and flame, he would cleanse this world in the name of the Emperor. But for now all he could do was wait. Zaen looked to Ulbrecht.

_“I have been trained and taught in the machine lore on mars for thirty years, as is the custom, but I have only been with the Black Templars for ten years. Even I am surprised how fast I have progressed through the ranks and been blessed with a spot within this squad. One day I aspire to be raised to the honoured position of Master of the Forge, so I can serve Him better.”
_
Zaen turned and looked out over the cliff into the mountains beyond, troubled. He grabbed a stick from the ground and began to draw in the dust.

_“The way the tyranid attacked us does not make any sense, although I have not faced the tyranid myself, I have read many texts on tyranids and to attack without the support of synapse creatures and a hive mind is unheard of.”_

Zaen pointed to the diagram he had drawn in the dust.

_“The tyranid advanced from here and here and swept through this area, it seemed like they had a strategy, but the mindless beasts themselves were obviously not the ones who created it. No synapse creature’s means it wasn’t the hive mind that lead them, but something else… Is it even possible for a renegade fleet of tyranid to exist? Hmm, I don’t know, but I’m sure the rest of the squad is going to find answers in that cave. What do you think Ulbrecht?”_


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht walks over to Zaen and peers over his his large servo-arms to see the diagram.

_"Hm, well I've never fought tyranids either, before now that is,"_ cocking his eyebrow at the diagram, not really understanding the way Zaen must ahve pictured it in his mind.

He looked over at sigmund and Raynor who were holding their bolters in both hands making slow, almost lethargic circles around the land raider while looking up and down the mountain sides.

back to Zaen he says again through his vox, _"I cant say I really thought about how the tyranids were attacking in the larger scheme of things while defending you and myself from their strikes. As for the rest of our squad, I can only pray for the emperor to watch over them in their search. Though we seem to have gotten the easy job, I am not all that thrilled about it."_


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen nodded in agreement with Ulbrecht.

_"I agree brother, but I assure you a world is not easily wrestled from the grip of tyranid oppression, there will soon be many a battle to be fought.”_

Zaen then frowned as he pulled himself from his thoughts, a seemingly increasing practice of late, and turned back toward Ulbrecht.

_“But I forget myself, an easy job should be done to the highest standard, as if it were a hard job, we should concentrate more on possible attacks, rather than speculative chat. Remember we stand outside a probable tyranid base and have not yet run into any guards…”_

And with another nod Zaen preceded to take up a defensive position on the other side of the area, in which Sigmund and Raynor had left a space for him. He began to walk back and forth slowly, ready for anything.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar was silent for a long moment before a smile suddenly spread across his lips.
"I like your thinking Kelarr your promotions have certainly not been in vain." complimented the Ethereal, "Yet still we must be careful with such a plan, we must have Devilfishes standing by to pick up our men if the Tyranids decide to turn around. It might also be worth it to have a line of Vespid or Kroot as well incase of the same scenario. What are your thoughts on the matter. . ?"


----------



## blazinvire

Aun'Tsar had raised some valid points, Kelarr immediately began disecting his own strategy, seeing where Kroot and Vespid could be integrated.
In truth Kelarr was not very fond of their allies, perhaps the many years he had been immersed in war had made him stubborn, but he saw the Kroot as uncivilised and knew too little about the nature of Vespids.
'These Tyranid are cunning and exceptionally fast, their unusual coordination has foiled many of my traps,' Kelarr mused, folding his arms and drumming his fingers on his Shield Generator in thought, 'Devilfish would be crucial to outrun them, and perhaps issue out photon grenades to the Shas'Vre, depending on where the trap takes place we could utilise our allies for respective terrain, as a Devilfish has great difficulty navigating a forest, or mountain sides.'
However, Kelarr was still a little concerned, he had fought Tyranid before and had developed several strategies and traps, none of which had worked satisfactorily enough.
'Well spotted noble Ethereal, I hadn't considered the Tyranids may divert from the space marines, I fear my pride has blinded me,' Kelarr said, bowing his head in shame.


----------



## solitaire

"Do not feel ashamed," said Aun'Tsar to Kelarr, "It was a good plan and it might still work. I know from experience that Tyranids often gravitate towards the more dangerous target. What if we were to move our own forces into a more defensive position and send a small fleet of Skyray Gunships to pound the disgusting creatures where they face the Space Marines. If it all goes to plan they will believe we are only getting weaker while the marines are only getting stronger and may alternate their deployment. At least, that would happen in theory. . ."


----------



## dark angel

Arius looked at the Chaplain and said "Ahh my brother i do not like the current situation i have never heard of the vile Tyranids behaving in this way......i however favour this enviroment for combat" he tapped his sword before saying "As for the Tau they cannot be trusted they are to strong in the tongue and mind for my liking they deserve to be under my heel rather than at our side" he walked towards Beziak and grabbed his shoulder , pulling him back so he was talking into his ear and said "Watch your back brother this situation is very unusual".


----------



## darkreever

_"Brothers Beziak and Arius are right, we need to be careful in these more confined spaces. If the larger tyranid creatures are anything like the ones we have seen then they will try to get in close, and confined spaces deny any manouverability."_ Alarbus said, gripping both his bolter and chainsword tightly. The bolter would be useful, but not so much the chainsword with the lack of room to make larger, heavy swings. However it was the will of the Emperor that he have them both in this situation, nothing could stop that.

_"Lord chaplain, ranged weapons and grenades will be our most poweful weapons here. Chainswords and pistols lack the range needed to engage enemies from afar."_ He said before walking past the rest of the group, the lenses of his helmet along with his augmented eyesight allowing him to see as if the cave was not mostly devoid of life.


----------



## Lord Ramo

"I agree brother this situation is very unusual." He smiled at Arius before putting his helmet back on. 

"Brother Alarbus is correct. However I only have a pistol and a sword so i'll protect the bolters if there is a trap." He said over the vox before stepping into the cavern.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm answered back his brothers, *"Long range weapons yesbut grenades no. We do not know how stable this cave system is, a misplaced grenade could bring the whole tunnel system down on us. Regardless of what your weapons are keep your eyes sharp, they will be coming at us from all angles. Come brothers the momentum of the attack must not be lost."* The Chaplain advanced forward, his pistol raised and his crozius ready.


----------



## unxpekted22

*Aun 'Tsar Kelarr and Kaaval 'El*:
Aun 'Tsar and Kelarr step outside, to see Kaaval 'El uncloak in front of them, saluting the ethereal.

Kaaval 'El, relay the news you have about the space marine forces all collaborating on the moon's large mountain range.

upon learning these facts, Aun 'tsar and Kelarr, you devise a plan around trapping both the tyranids and space marines in the mountains.

*Squad inside the caverns*: you are now fully in the cavern, the light from the entrance gone, Chaplain Vilhelm leading the way. You soon hear gun fire from what seems like a single bolter. approaching the noise you hear the yells of an angry space marine. You all find your way into a large open area, with a few rays of light coming down from the tops of the rocks. The marine has his back to you, firing his bolter into oncoming tyranids trying to get through the single narrow gap they have found to get to him on the other side of the "room". Kreg recognizes him and yells "_Brother Davion!!_. *Defend the room from the termagants and find out what has happened to Davion, Davion your really not in a good mood, as your squad has been lost and you feel that now the tyranids have managed to imprison you as the tau have in the past.*

*squad outside the caverns*. Zaen, you continue walking about the raider, you come back across Sigmund, and realize you should have passed by Raynor first. You make Sigmund aware and rush around to the other side of the raider taking opposite sides, neither of you see him. Sigmund looks up at the mountain side, bolter up scaling the rocks for movement. Zaen begins walking toward the cliff edge, but then hears a loud clump of noise from behind him. Zaen turns to see what was once Raynor fall from the top of the raider. His helmet gone and most of his head as well. his left arm was gone, leaving bloody tendons dangling from underneath the large shoulder pad, his chest plate had been split open and one of his legs were twisted, obviously broken. As Zaen Stares in confusion Ulbrecht yells from the side to Zaen about something. Standing right behind Zaen, tendrils dripping onto the top of his helmet, stands a Lictor nearly twice his height.


----------



## White Knight

Davion fires his bolter at the oncoming tyranids,hitting three. He swings his chainsword and it tears through one. Davion put more anger and hate into every blow, the termagants being replaced by firewarriors and stealth battlesuits clear as the day 20 years ago when they captured him. He kicks one knocking it into another and shoots it killing both of the termagants. He headbutts another and finishes it off with his chainsword, xenos blood spraying everywhere. He hears somebody shout out,"Brother Davion!" but he dimisses it as a another painful memory. He chops a tyranid in half and waits for more of the tyranids to come.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak leaps into action pushing past Davion. He smashed his sword into the lead termaguant, before blasting another with his plasma pistol. He sidestepped to the left bringing his sword with him cutting through another 3 tyranids. Ducking and rolling he stabbed a tyranid leaping at his head. He smashed a pistol in the mouth of another one pulling the trigger. He felt stabbing pain and looked down. A tyranid claw had gone straight through his chest and came out the other side. He cut the claw off from the arm of the tyranid before stumbling bakwards...


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr pondered that thought, trying to pull together as much information from his recent encounters with Tyranid.
'The Tyranid are predators at heart, if we could utilise a series of Markerlights we could keep the Skyrays out of sight, the less they see the less reason they have to change course,' Kelarr said, quickly turning and moving over to the map screen, pressing a few buttons to find where he had deployed the Sky Rays, 'I think I can spare four Skyrays with some rearrangement in my tactics, but I'll need to get a closer look at possible trap locations to see where to deploy them.'
He moved over to reattach his plasma rifles before picking his helmet up off the conference table.
'I will personally oversee this mission, failure isn't an option,' Kelarr said determinedly as he slid his helmet on and began walking to the door, turning to the Ethereal as he pressed the button to open the door, 'What are your plans, Ethereal?'


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen stood in shock, his mind reeling, what had happened to Raynor? He was fine a moment ago… Ulbrecht’s frantic shouts broke him from his confusion and then he felt it, long, wet tentacles dripping downward across his helmet. The beast was playing with him, it could feel his fear. But it was wrong, a space marine felt no fear, and with an almighty yell Zaen brought the two power claws attached to the end of his servo-harness behind him, ready to reap flesh. But the Lictor was quicker, Zaen fell in a heap a few metres away as the beast flinged him into the Land Raider. Zaen sat up, dazed, how could such a beast exist? It was something that possessed both incredible speed and strength, plus it had somehow snuck up on them, which surely was not an easy feat. But it had to have a weakness and he and his brothers had been charged to find it.

_“Ulbrecht, Sigmund, take cover behind the raider and fire!”_

Zaen crawled across the ground toward cover with his brothers and pulled out his flamer. White hot flame immersed the clearing, a smile appeared on Zaen lips, this beast may be fast, but it can’t dodge this all-engulfing holy flame.

The inferno cleared as smoke filled the sky, nothing was left, save for the scorched ground and the smell of burning flesh. 

_“Haha, no beast is a match for the Black Templars!!!”_ Sigmund cheered

Zaen silenced him with a wave.

_“Don’t be so sure brother” _

Zaen prayed to the Emperor that the rest of the squad in the cave were having an easier time than them, at least they knew where the enemy was…


----------



## unxpekted22

*Elzar* Despite his many battles and long endured training to become a space marine, Beziak cannot help but yell in pain this time. He staggers back as your brothers step up to take his place. Save him

*Alarbus* time to put those demolition skills to good use.

*Davion* you realize these Templars are real, and your not so trapped as you thought, but this only encourages you to fight on even harder, particularly at seeing a chaplain amongst them.

*Zaen and Ulbrecht* the Lictor is again no where in sight but you are all on your toes now. sigmund double checks the spot where the lictor has been standing. He finds a scrap of burnt tyranid exoskeleton (ooc: i guess it can be called that) but certainly no body mass significant enough to say the lictor is in fact dead. He then turns to see his comrade's carcass. He walks up to it, bolter hanging toward the ground in one hand, other hand to his helmet, "_Many a good crusade brother... may you join the Emperor in his long fight against the unholy evils of the universe._"

Zaen suggests they get inside the raider, so as to have a good solid wall on all sides of them so not to worry about what direction the lictor might come from. they scramble in, and as the door is almost shut, the lictors long scythe like talons catch the doors long enough for its arms to reach the door as well, actually managing to prevent it from closing. but there is only a small gap. Ulbrecht fend it off with sigmund while Zaen gets to the driver seat to use the raider's weapons

*tau* see last post by me.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht was very glad to have Zaen with them. Being the exceptional techmarine he was, his thoughts were extremely clear and precise, as one who could connect with the spirit of a machine would be, he supposed. His orders and actions were executed as well as a computer would.

However, these were merely small thoughts in the back of his mind as he watched the Lictor trying to break the mechanisms of the land raider's entry door, or maybe just trying to get enough room where it could jump through the aperture. The idea of the lictor springing in through the opening caused his body to move on its own. As Zaen climbed to the Driver's hatch, He sprung toward the opening, Sigmund with him who straight up bashed the top of his bolter into one of the lictor's talons and then immediately started shooting into the lictor's core body parts through the gap yelling "This is for Brother Raynor! Disgusting alien filth!!!". While sigmund kept it busy with bolter rounds to the face and chest, Ulbrecht takes the opportunity to apply his chainsword to the Lictor's claws holding the door open. the lictor could only take so much before it let go and jumped back, causing the horizontal line of sunlight to disappear as the doorway slammed to a close.


----------



## darkreever

_"Take them at range, don't both with close combat unless they get past your fire!"_ Alarbus yelled as he put two rounds into a gaunt. Rushing forward with the apothecary close behind, Alarbus, Kreg, and Derych who all move in past Beziak to give him time to recover.

Tearing another grenade from his belt, Alarbus set the weapon to a three second fuse before hurling it down into the mass of enemies closest to them. Even as the fragmentation round went off, Alarbus was yelling through the vox. _"Keep the gap, let them face the Emperor's wrath!"_ 

Chaplain Vilhelm was correct about the use of grenades in these tunnels, but frag grenades lacked the explosive power of krak grenades, and though there would be risk of damage to the cave, they were designed to harm flesh targets.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen let out a cheer as the rear door of the vehicle slammed shut. He glanced back at Ulbrecht and Sigmund panting in the back of the Raider and assured them that they would be safer now. Zaen fired up the engines of his Land Raider, it growled with rage, Zaen echoed its feelings, no beast had the right to take the life of a marine. Zaen was now proudly confident, what little advantage the Lictor had was stripped from it by this almighty war machine of the imperium. 

As if it could feel his thoughts, the Lictor charged the Raider, the armoured sides buckling with its weight. Zaen revved the engine again, smiling like a beast intent on bloodshed, and brought the massive vehicle around, unleashing the devastating might of its twin-linked Assault Cannon and dual Hurricane-pattern bolters. The air grew hot with the fury of the rounds being pumped through it. He heard the roar of the creature, it knew it was in trouble, Zaen pressed in for the kill. 

BANG!!

Zaen was thrown from his seat and hit the ground hard, with a start he looked upward at the dents in the roof. Zaen looked toward his brothers.

_“It’s on top of us; I can’t damn shoot it if it’s on top of us. Get up there and get it off! Use the multi-melta to smoke its ass, or whatever tyranids have in that general region! I’ll see if I can shake it off!”_

Zaen hauled himself back into his seat, this time stopping to strap himself in, and gunned the engines into a full speed spin around the area. This better damn work, he thought.


----------



## dark angel

Arius stalked forwards, his bolt pistol tearing a Guant apart, his chain sword bitting into another head. He saw Beziak and roared shouting "FOR THE EMPEROR!" as he ignited his jump pack, he landed a few feet away from his brother as a claw bit into his thigh, he stumbled slightly before bringing his blade upwards and saying "Get Beziak back ill hold them here for now! go!", he hoped these Vile 'Nids would give him a fight as he fired his bolt pistol three more times.


----------



## White Knight

Davion regains control of his thoughts and feelings and turns his brutal hackings into controlled astartes strikes. He sees a chaplain and runs towards him, cutting down a few termagants on the way. He reaches the chaplain and says," Well met brother Chaplain. Me and my squad were sent here to halt the termagants attempt to use these caverns as a route to overwhelm our forces. We held for an hour before most of the squad was killed. I am glad to see you". Davion sees a termagant leap at him. He locks his chainsword trigger and throws it at the tyranid. it rips through it and lands on the floor. Davion leaps and grabs it. He then fights his way to the chaplain and fires his bolter killing another termagant.


----------



## unxpekted22

(hey everyone, try to keep your weaponry consistent please)

*Squad in the caverns*As the marines battle the swarm, the caves being rumbling....something bigger was coming. The rocks in the cavenrs began to rumble and thus loose pices fromt he ciealings began to give way and fall. Chaplain Vilhelm gives the order to exit the cave from the entrance they come through behind them. all of you begin walking backwards firing your bolters and bolt pistols, Elzar dragging Beziak with them. Arius remains in close combat. as the rest fo the squad has exited the room, Alarbus kreg and Derych use their bolters to cover Arius the best they can trying not to hit him as they try to relieve him of close combat. Arius keeps going from one tyranid to the next, until the yellow eyes of a hive tyranid gleamed through the gap termagants' entrance. It thrusted forward breaking through rock to make the entrance big enough for it. Derych yelled and began to charge forward when Alarbus grabs him by the powerpack on his back and throws him back, a huge piece of rock falling right in front of him, blocking the passage they had come through. though it was enough to keep them safe from the tyranids, Arius was on the other side.


----------



## White Knight

"Brother!" Davion shouts out. He does nothing however because to destroy the debris would endanger the rest of the squad. He turns to Chaplain Vilhelm and says,"Thank you for your help Brother Chaplain. My mission is complete. If you would allow it I want to become part of your squad". He waits for Vilhelms answer and starts to clean his weapons.


----------



## dark angel

Arius roared in rage at the appraoching Hive Tyrant as he pointed his chain sword at it saying "I have long awaited this day vile xeno!" as he shot dead a leaping Guant, he ignited his jump pack and landed on a ledge a few metres above the swarm below, he continued firing, his face lighting up with every blast as the Hive Tyrant swung a barbed claw at him, he jumped forwards and connected with it, his sword biting deep as a claw ripped into his gut, he found himself dangling, his sword still whirring within the Tyrant as he took aim of his bolt pistol, he muttered "No pity! No remorse! No fear!" before firing ten rounds into the huge 'Nid. 

It stummbled and roared as another round buried itself in the creatures left eye, the beasts head exploded in a green plume and pulled Arius to the floor, over a hundred Tyranids swarmed over him all failing to notice the belt of unpinned grenades lifted high above them............


----------



## unxpekted22

As the massive hive tyrant's body fell, smashing several gaunts beneath it, Arius lay next to it with holes through his body, blood quickly covering the rocky ground beneath him. He raises his chainsword to the air,_"FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!_" and the belt of frag and krak grenades detonates, bringing the entire cavern down on top of the brave marine and the termagants who were aching to finish him off most of them dieing from the initial force of the blast.

on the other side of the rocks, the squad hears and feels the muffled explosion.


----------



## Lord Ramo

"Somebody blow the frakking rock up now." Gasped Beziak. He was sure that the claw, still embedded in his chest had pierced one of his hearts. "I'm not going to allow Arius to be by the Emperor's side before I am."

He grasped his sword tighter as a fresh wave of pain came over him...


----------



## Void_Dragon

"Shas'Vre'Kaaval'El reporting in" He whispered into his communicator, "I am at the caverns. The Astartes and the Tyranids are already in combat. I have enough fusion charges on me to seal them in, but the rest of our force is not present, so the full plan could not be enacted yet. However, i feel that the longer they are trapped under here, the less Astartes that will be around to interfere with the main plan. What are your orders, Aun?"


----------



## darkreever

Still gripping his weapons, Alarbus moved over to Beziak and shoved him back with his shoulder. _"Brother, we cannot risk all of our lives; it is the Emperor's will that brother Arius find glory fighting these aliens alone. We cannot come to his aid without running the risk of trapping ourselves. Krak grenades might take the cave down instead of giving us a way."_ He said before pushing Beziak towards apothecary Elzhar.

_"You'll risk joining Arius by the Emperor's side if you do not let brother Elzhar do his work."_ He added before starting back for the way they came; there had to be more than one way into these caves, and that meant the Tyranids would be able to get out still. That meant they could potentially surround the squad.


----------



## White Knight

"No Brother!" Davion grabs Beziak."We don't know how many Tyranids there are. My squads mission was to stop the tyranids from overunning this cavern. To destroy that rubble would mean their deaths would be in vain. I won't let you dishonour their deaths like that". Davion pulls Beziak and pulls him away from the rock.


----------



## unxpekted22

(lol like each of you grabbed one of his shoulders and threw him back.)


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar saw Beziak stumble slightly as the pain overcame him and he rushed towards him smashing a tyranid aside with his bolter before balsting another aside. He saw a tyranid advancing on Beziak and swore as it reared. He aimed his bolter carefully and fired. The bolter round impacted on the beasts shoulder and it flew backwards a few feet. Elzar stepped in front of the wounded marine as he slumped to his knees and smashed the stunned tyranids skull with bolter. 

He turned to the kneeling marine and saw the hole in his chest and swore at Vilhelm 
"I need time" he paused to plant a bolter round in a tyranids midriff before hositing the near unconcious marine onto his shoulder and sprinting with him out of the cave
He felt the marine struggle against him and heard the brief words
"He is dead brother marine"
"Dont fight me or you are dead too. The emperor knows his name and Arius would wish you to avenge his death not fall trying to save a lost cause"
He struggled against the brave marine and pity welled within his heart
"Please let me save you"
"please" he whispered "Before it is too late"
He hoped to the emperor the marine would stop fighting him and began running the cure through his mind
"Emperor help me" he muttered


----------



## White Knight

Davion reloads his bolter. He sees Elzar patching up Beziak. He cleans his chainsword. He looks one more time at beziak and says,"You are forgiven Brother".


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak made a quick prayer to the emperor over his lost brother. "Brother Davion i apologise, i was being irrational." He gasped before losing consciousness. Next moment he awoke Elzar was standing over him patching up his wound, the claw lay a couple of feet away.

While the Apothecary tended to him Beziak couldn't help but wonder about his dead brother. He remembered the training they endured together and the many battles that they fought shoulder to shoulder. He would avenge Arius untimely death as soon as he could. No matter the cost.

"No matter the cost."


----------



## triggerfinger

As soon as Zaen asked someone to get on the multi-melta turret, Ulbrecht jumped to the task. He climbed up the ladder to the roof hatch shoving it open, bringing in all of the outside noise of the raider being spun around and shooting its main weapons into the air and cliff sides tryign to hit the damn alien. He grabbed the handles of the multi-melta, swining it around fully againt the momentum of the giant tank gave him a wrenching feeling in his abdomen. he kept turning, changing directions with Zaen continually yelling at him to fire already. He finally sees his chance and pulls the large handles togeather, igniting the hot flames and launching them out the end of the barrels straight into the Lictor. It screamed and stepped back as much as it could while its arms melted and dropped to the ground in a searing flame.


----------



## unxpekted22

*Zaen* well, you can squish it, ram it off a cliff ledge...whatever suits your taste, point being: you can kill it now.

*Tau* On the moon's planet Krixpa, the ethereal council discusses the matters occuring on Tri'vaa.

_"Why has Aun 'Tsar not contacted us about the space marines landing on the moon? Does he not think we know what has been happening on the moon's surface? the forces on Tri'vaa were meant to be sufficent enough to fight off only the Tyranid threat, not space marines as well...by any means."_

"_Shadowthorn, we will be needing you to take your forces to the moon and and support Aun 'Tsar's men. inform him that he is to report to us immediately and depending on the situation we may give you control over Tri'vaa's operations. knowing Aun he has probably tried to interact with the humans, if he has there is a good chance it did not turn out in our favor...based on past experiences with those biologically enhanced maniacs."_

*Squad inside the caves* Beziak, is recovering, but certainly not up to full strength, in fact he can barely walk on his own. Vilhelm heeds Alarbus's thoughts. the Tyranids did indeed move fast and would probably be finding another way to get to them at this very moment. in these caves it was impossible to know how well the attack was going as a whole for the rest of the black templars but it was his duty to assume the best and keep his men's morale up for as long as possible. they would kill tyrnaids in this place until they were dead, or had proof of every single one of them laying dead. the squad begins to move again, but slowly, having to support Beziak.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm strode over to Elzar and pulled him aside and out of earshot from the other marines, *"Your actions belie your passive attitude brother, I can tell something troubles you. Do not let Arius's valiant death impede you in your sacred duties, I need you to keep a very close eye on Beziak and if we are attacked not let him die. For the Emperor brother."* He patted Elzar's shouldergaurd and strode back to the others before saying, *"Brothers we move out now, if we are to stay here and attempt to breach this rock the cave could crash in on us, and we still have Tyranids yet to slay and by the Emperor when we get out I'm going to be the first to kill one of the Tau for their complacency on letting the xenos bugs come to this close. Let us wreak great vengeance upon those that stand before us, not just for the Emperor and Lord Dorn but for our brothers who have fallen and for brother Arius!"* As those around him began to make their way down the only path they could go Vilhelm turned to the pile of rubble that blocked their way to Arius and placed his hand on it and said a prayer for his lost brother, he vowed he would make all of the xenos on this planet pay for his death.


----------



## White Knight

Davion raises his bolter, ready to shoot anything that trys to stop the squad. He looks around and also raises his chainsword. He moves slowly over to chaplain vilhelm and says,"Have you decided whether I am part of your squad?" He waits for a reply.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Every step Beziak took was agony. He had his helmet on so the other marines couldn't see the grimace on his face. He was slowing the squad down alot as they moved very slowly down a tunnel. He had been helped along by Derych to begin with until he insisted he walked unaided.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Despite their current situation Vilhelm chuckled at Davion's question, *"What do you think brother?"* he waited until he realized Davion wasnt going to answer before saying, *"Yes of course."*


----------



## unxpekted22

(tau players....)


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen flinched at the inhuman roars that filled his ears. He squinted through the view ports ahead of him and was met with the creature reeling back in pain, most of its lower half and arms melted away. He matched its roars of pain with the roars of his engine as he gunned his ancient machine toward it. Zaen willed his vehicle to go faster as the gap between him and the Lictor rapidly decreased. He knew that this beast was on its last legs and he had to finish it now. 

As he grew ever closer, the world began to slow. He could see individual pebbles as they danced past, tendrils of spit gracefully oozed from the beast’s mouth, and dust particles swirled all around. He looked up into the creatures eyes and it looked back into his. It was a dark place, only hatred and torment lurked there. By the Emperors grace, killing this creature was the right thing to do, he would put it out of its misery for it had known nothing but a life of bloodshed and war. 

In an instant everything returned to its true speed and at the last moment Zaen pulled the vehicle into a hard skid, ramming a set of its side mounted hurricane-bolters in the monsters quickly disintegrating flesh. The creature exploded from within as the 6 bolters unleashed their fury, spraying gore and innards all over the space. 

Zaen slumped back into his seat.

_"By the Emperors will it is done."_


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn watched hundreds of Tau run towards awaiting Manta's, four crisis battlesuits slowly lowered down from a nearby cargo transport, before moving off towards one of the Manta's. 

Shadowthorn walked down the marble steps, his cloak billowing out around him in the cold breeze, a pair of Wataer Caste envoys trailed behind him like some form of unarmed guardians as he walked over too his command ship.

The fleet of Manta's lifted into the air, their engines straining as they did, before turning their armoured noses towards the moon. Shadowthorn gripped a metalic railing, looking upon the Air Caste pilots, each one wearing grey flight suits as their fingers ran across the controls. 

The Manta's found themselves descending upon a Tau city, flocks of stunned Tau looking up and cheering as Firewarrior teams leapt from the hatches of hovering Manata's, clutching ropes as they lowered down and formed perimetres around the landing areas. 

Shadowthorn walked out of his Manta, his sword in hand as a squad of Firewarriors closed in around him, he could see the cities main building up ahead and a couple of squads of Firewarriors running down the steps towards them, at their lead was a Ethereal. Shadowthorn mutered "Aun 'Tsar" before walking towards them.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar inwardly groaned at the sight of Shadowthorn. He had never met a Tau that was so disapproving of Ethereals and it made him sick to his stomach. But of course he would never show it.
"Ah Shadowthorn a pleasure as always," he mentioned as they met, "I must apologise for the lack of communications but I've been... busy. I'll quickly bring you up to speed. I was attacked along with some of my men by these Marines when offering them assistance, though they let me escape. We are aware we lack the troops to fight a war on two fronts so we have designed a plan to trap both our enemies together. Shas 'O' Kelarr is preparing it as we speak and we have a spy ready and waiting to act. If you follow me we'll meet up with Kelarr now." Aun'Tsar gestured for him to follow then took off at a brisk pace. As they were moving he couldn't help but notice that Shadowthorn already had his blade in his hand and, as always when around him, Aun'Tsar felt a tweeze of discomfort. . .


----------



## Void_Dragon

"Aun'Tsar, I must say, these Astartes are impressive. I have never seen such a fine instrument of war..." Kaaval'El whispered into his communicator, which was still linked directly to an almost invisible earpiece worn by his Ethereal master. "Their vehicles are immense... The one they call the Land Raider just shredded a huge Tyranid in seconds... I am going to attatch an EMP to it, ready for when the attack comes."

The veteran Fire Warrior reactivated his small battlesuit's integrated Stealth Field, and became almost invisible to the naked eye. He slipped from the cover of the rocks he had been crouched behind, and advanced on the vehicle, whos gun mounts were still smoking. An EMP charge would only have limited effect on a vehicle like this - it would fry the circuitry, forcing the driver to resort to the less reliable manual control systems, and it would play havock with the auto targetters of the gun mounts, which would also have to be manually controlled. But the vehicle would still be operational, as it was a mainly chemical mechanical construct, not electro mechanical like the Tau's own.

"Stinking aliens, with their dirty fossil fuel vehicles. If I did this to one of our transports, it would crash and burn. But NO! The aliens' primitive level of technology has inadvertadly protected them from my best weapons!" He complained quietly into his communicator, and he heard the Ethereal chuckle slightly on the other end of the line.

Kaaval slipped close to the tank, being careful not to disturb the body of the giant tyranid, lest that alert the Astartes to his presence. He ducked down, and slid under the vehicle, pulling an EMP charge from his belt as he went. He slowly pressed it to the base of the vehicle, careful not to let the metal on metal clang alert the Marines. Only when the charge was flush to the solid base of the tank did he activate the mag-clamp, sealing it on. He slithered back out, and crawled back towards his cover, completely undetected.

"Weapon primed, master. Oh, I hope they give me a reason..."


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr stood at a computer terminal back in the command centre that held more than enough screens to completely confuse most Tau, the tidal wave of information flooding in was almost incomprehensible.
Yet Kelarr was there deciphering it all, intently watching the large centre screen that displayed the location for his trap, several dots were slowly travelling around as information updated their position periodically. Several screens seemed to have live feed from some of the Pathfinders on the field.
'40 degrees south, move along the wall to the rock formation,' Kelarr said into the radio, 'What happened to Skyray 032? Why hasn't it arrived yet?'
He seemed to be having a disjointed conversation with himself as he rapidly responded through the radio to different squads, attempting to guide them to very specific areas.


----------



## unxpekted22

(lol, omg Liber that was awesome. oh and nice response time btw tau players)


As the forces of the Black Templars manifest themselves within the caverns and depths of the moon's vast mountain range, they are completely unaware of the impending trap they have made for themselves. the thick rock formations all around them have prevented their head quarters to warn them about the massive amount of tau military signals approaching the mountains from all sides. Even the HQ did not know the extent of danger that awaited some of the Templar's exits. Several of the cavern entrances now had multiple teams of fire warriors standing in position ready to fire, their rifles pointed to the center of the cave, with gunships behind them ready to reinforce. They called it the greater good for many reasons, and they intended to prove it to the humans once and for all. 

*Squad inside the cave.* Davion has become more content, now being an official part of the squad. He was soon brought back to an unhealthy fervor however when the squad enters a cavern filled with enough bloodshed to make a space marine sick to his stomach, proven by Beziak, already being in his sickly state, falling to the ground, quickly throwing his helmet off and vomiting on a pile of rocks. Templar and Tyranid bodies alike, lay everywhere. bodies even dangled from stalactites on the ceiling somehow. As they cautiously walked through the area Davion spots the body of the emperor's champion the rest of the squad had seen earlier. His sword was missing until they found it lodged up through the head of a dead carnifex...he had done his duty. As Elzar did his best to obtain any gene-seeds still in good condition, and the Chaplin prayed to as many intact bodies as he could find the rest of the squad notices something strange about the carnifex and some of the dead tyranid warriors laying about as well. They had a bio-weapon that none of them were familiar with. they were long, rifle like shapes. the Carnifex had two very large ones on its back shoulders. Derych points out some large burn marks on the cave wall opposite the carnifex that he earlier took for frag explosions. Before the squad to comprehend the possibilities, Kreg on the other side of the room, jumps to a readied stance yelling "_RIPPERS!!_" a great number fo them were coming form the further depths of the caverns to consume the dead. *Defend yourselves, but remember, consistent weaponry, and also remember that your weapons are chained to your armor. try to make your posts more than like 3 short sentences. make your characters think about whats going on.*

*squad outside the caverns* You are completely unaware of kaaval 'El's presence. Zaen, being the good techmarine you are, quickly connect yourself with the raider's machine spirit again to check for damages. the vehicle being your subconscious's main priority. you discover there is some kind of alien device on the bottom of the hull. You still have Ulbrecht and Sigmund for help.

*Tau* Kaaval 'El, you watch in stealth to see what the marine's do.

Aun Tsar you take Shadowthorn to Kelarr, continuing to discuss what has been going on, both in terms of the tyranid and human threats.

Once in the operations room, kelarr greets Shadowthorn, and shows him the plan. Impressing Shadowthorn as it is quite impressive and elaborate, and Kelarr is not an ethereal, happy to see that his race's fire warrior class was indeed capable of their own inspiring leadership.


----------



## darkreever

"Kreg, Derych, Davion, bolter line with me; protect the apothecary. We cannot allow these aliens to desecrate the champion's body!" Alarbus yelled even as he began to fire into the swarm of rippers, backstepping towards the fallen Emperor's Champion. _"Suffer not the alien to live! For it is the will of the Emperor of mankind that such abominations be cleansed for his empire to grow!"_ He began through the open vox channel for all to hear, bolter rounds blowing chunks of flesh and rock into the air even as he did. For all his training, and for all his enhancements, this was a living tide that was always moving.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn looked at the two Tau with him and said "The Astartes are in the mountains right?" the Ethereal nodded before Shadowthorn said "Then why dont we bombard it to dust? the Marines will be lost and the loss of Tau life will not take place and who is commanding the forces within the ranges?" he looked at Kelarr and though 'atleast i may have one equal on this damned world'.


----------



## White Knight

Davion raises his bolter and fires, killing 2 rippers. He swings his chainsword tearing through another. He looks to the emperors champion. For a emperors champion to die in battle is a bad omen. Now Davion would make the xenos pay for the dishonour they had caused the chapter. He tears through another ripper with his chainsword and shoots one attacking vilhelm from behind, it head exploding. He kicks one and then steps on it head. He revs his chainsword, wating for more rippers to come.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar was silent for a moment before speaking into his earpiece and completely ignoring Shadowthorn.
"Kaaval 'El, this is Aun'Tsar, good work. I'm patching Shas'Os Kelarr and Shadowthorn into the link. You are to follow any orders they give," he paused and smiled at his adversary, "Unless I say otherwise." He looked up, clocked Shadowthorn still waiting for an answer and smiled again. "There is a number of reasons why we cannot take so blunt an action my dear, dear friend. Firstly we did not have time before the invasion to study the mountain range so for all we know there could be a treasure trove of rare minerals. Secondly if we manage to retake this moon that area of land would be ideal for building some form of defensive base incase of yet another invasion. Thirdly, and most importantly, we are not the only ones with ships in orbit, if we attempt to bombard the planet the Marines will almost definitely fire on us. While usually I'd jump at that opportunity it might make a hole in our forces and allow the Tyrannic menace to reach the main planet. Oh and we are the ones commanding the Tau forces in the mountain range ((OOC: I presume...))." Aun'Tsar smiled and waited for a response. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm placed himself between the oncoming swarm and the body of the sergeant he was previously saying a prayer for. The warrior had been an old friend of his, since their initiation, and was one of the best warriors he knew....the Tyranid scum would pay for this blasphemy. He raised his crozius high above him, turned its power field on, and charged the mass of rippers, his bolt pistol blazing as he let loose on the bugs in front of him and a mighty bellow of, *"FOR THE EMPEROR!!!"* on his lips. He would kill every last one of these xenos scum on this planet if it was the last thing he did.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak put his helmet on slowly before standing. He limped over to a horde of rippers and swung his sword in arcs bellowing with anger each time he struck their flesh. He worked himself up into a righteous fury, ignoring the stabbing ppain in his chest that spread down his body. Beziak pushed past his brethern in the bolter line. He kicked a ripper flying into a wall before tearing another one apart. Beziak thought of his best friend dead by these foul creatures. He pushed on, even in his weakened state his righteous fury and anger consuming him. He cut his way through never stopping in the destruction of the Emperors enemies. He bellowed like a madman as he beheaded another ripper, "For the Emperor and ARIUS." Soon he was cut off from the bolter line in a sea of tyranids, ripping them apart, blinded by fury of his lost brothers.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn tilted his head at the Ethereal and said "Do not make a idiot of me Aun i do not like your tone of voice i know full well that there are other ships in orbit but i could easily occupey them long enough for you to get a tactical bomb into the mountains and detonate it" he looked at the Ethereal and smiled "You really must be a fool if you think after _I_ am finished with them the damned Astartes will return to this planet before i leave i will make sure this planet is the most defended in the entire Empire you are the ones who cast out O'Shovah you cannot hold the mantle for much longer". He awaited for a response from the Ethereal.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr's head was spinning with the sheer amount of information pouring through it and being processed, Shadowthorn and Aun'Tsar weren't making it much easier, he switched off the microphone of his radio and turned to the two Tau.
"Enough! I'm having enough trouble as is coordinating an elaborate trap as well as nine other independent operations to keep the tyranid occupied! If you wish to prattle on while war rages then get out!" Kelarr burst out in frustration, lacking formalities he usually possessed due to the stress, "I've only managed to get three Skyrays to the area, the fourth is still disengaging from its previous assignment, all other heavy ordinance is otherwise occupied keeping the Tyranid busy, they number far more than I had anticipated, but I have noticed they are drawn to explosions, possibly a hunting instinct."
It was definitely an artform trying to guide the Tyranid and prevent as many casualties as possible, his trap was almost set, escape routes were still being made for the Devilfish and they were waiting on the last Skyray to arrive.


----------



## unxpekted22

(Yes, solitaire)

The ripper swarm has calmed down, and many have turned around after discovering the area not safe. this is not very comforting to the squad though, because the fact that a ripper swarm_ turned around is enough to tell them large synapse creatures were somewhere to be found (they did not see the hive tyrant that Arius fought). this is more confusing to them still, because there is in fact no hive fleet left to produce such creatures. This meant they had to follow the rippers, and try to find the source.

before they move, *Davion* unchains his bolter and puts the chainsword to his waist belt and picks up a weapon that was held by one of his fallen brothers. This is something not usually done, but the circumstances seemed to call for it. *you have a choice as there many dead marines, and so several weapons to choose from. you may take a flamer, meltagun, or a heavy bolter*

*Alarbus* you see Davion switch his weaponry to better suit their situation, but you know that your skills with the holy bolter far surpass your ability to use anything else. You take a moment instead, to add a new form of devotion to your power armor. whatever it is you feel exemplifies the moon's cleansing so far.

*Chaplain Vilhelm* it is very important that you get the champion's body back outside, so as to safely remove his sacred armor, and to return it and the black sword to its rightful location. You set *Beziak* and Kreg to the task, feeling Beziak needs to rest as it is. 

Before the Tau set up is complete, activity spurs from inside one of the guarded cave entrances on the western side of the mountain range. What the positioned tau see come out of the cave though, is not at all what they are expecting. Rather than ambushing unsuspecting space marines, they watch the cave spill out a tyranid swarm. After only hesitating for a moment, flashes of blue and white light up the distance between the tau and the cave with everything from sniper drones to the sky-ray missle ship firing behind them. These tyranids were different though. many of them did indeed fall, but they were shooting back. they weren't shooting back with their usual weapons either, as the tau found their own types of ammunition being fired back at them. Blue flashes of energy flew out of the cave as well as into it, a massive carnifex crawls out next, with what the Tau recognize as twin linked rail guns on its shoulders. but if it was cybernetic or completely biological, the tau could not tell. they didn't have time to look closely either, as the skyray gunship behind them exploded sending shrapnel everywhere. Without missile support the rest of the tau squadron, prepared to ambush rather than being full out attacked, does not last much longer.

*Tau* Kelaar being the smart tactician he is, made sure each squad maintained video connection with HQ once they were in position outside of the designated cave sites. Due to this, all three characters watch what just happened, their plans obviously off balanced now.

(this is actually accurate to what i have posted in the past but i never described it. there's a big desert on the moon. the templar base lies in the desert, to the south of the mountains, in-between these two land marks is where the first fighting was. aun 'tsar's base, where all the tau players are now, along with the tau city which i have yet to come up with a name for, lies to the west of the mountains, and so is north-west of the Templar base. it is pretty far from the templar base though, as the mountain range is huge as mentioned, located somewhat north of its equator. the other tau base, which is just a military base, is far north of Aun 'Tsar's base.)_


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht still held onto the multi-melta turret on the top of the vehicle, which was still now. He peered over the edge as the rest of the Lictor's body slowly burnt away. He could also see where Raynor's body had been, now run over and smeared....he thought to himself, _It feels this bad to lose one of our own, and yet we have more in number than any other chapter... it must be devastating to them._

He dipped back down into the raider, where Sigmund had remained, _"Is it dead then?"_ he asked.

_"Burnt to a crisp and blown to bits brother."_


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr blinked at the screens, shocked beyond words at what he was seeing, but he only hesitated for a moment, combat instincts kicked in and his mind started working again. He brought a hand up to his radio and one to the computer terminal, quickly relaying the new information to all squads and issuing the order to assemble defensive formations.
'Railguns... and pulse rounds... What are these Tyranid...?' Kelarr said, his initial shock returning slightly.
He had a mental block the moment he tried to think of possible tactics to use against their own weapons, he'd never had to deal with the threat of a railgun before. Kelarr just lost an entire squadron, just like that, memories poured in tearing open old wounds, he clenched his fist and hit the terminal angrily.
'These Tyranid are testing my patience,' Kelarr said, 'Enough of our blood has been spilt...'
Kelarr, although quite angry, held a calm disposition and quickly repositioned units, sending a Pathfinder team off to silently observe the western cave entrance, and directed several minor swarms of tyranid off towards the space marines.
'Shas'Vre'Kaaval'El, I have several small forces of tyranid arriving near your position soon, let the Space Marines kill them with their vehicle before you sabotage anything,' Kelarr said into his radio.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn turned away from the others saying "Our brethren need my aid i wish to lead my forces into the mountains to help relieve them they cannot hold out forever and it is not fair to let them be sluaghtered without atleast being aided what do you say?" he turned back around on his heel and looked into the eyes of the other two Tau saying "It would not be wise to deny me this honour i can take the mountains with ease if you give me command of the entire forces on the moon", he stood awaiting a response.


----------



## solitaire

before Kelarr could interrupt Aun'Tsar was glaring at Shadowthorn.
"We did not outcast O'Shovah that traitorous wretch abandoned us." He argued, "Shadowsun has been a far better replacement though, her name is accurate; she is a beacon of light guiding her people, unlike others I know who are merely thorns in their sides. As for your obsession with bombing the mountain range that is still ridiculous because-" that was when Kelarr cut them off and Aun'Tsar turned to him, considering whether to redirect his fury when the shocking attributes of the Tyranids became clear.
"Oh..." He muttered his anger draining away to make room for despair before he turned to Shadowthorn, "You said something about bombing the mountain range? A crude idea but one with potential, well done. . ."

((Edit: Drat just 5 minutes behind :biggrin:.))

"That is a risky plan Shadowthorn." commented Aun'Tsar on hearing his idea, "But I am inclined to agree. Just make sure there is enough soldiers left to continue defending central points. I might even accompany you, to provide some much needed morale boosting of course. . ."


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn bowed and said "A most wise decision Aun if you wish to acompany me meet me in five minutes outside" he turned and walked off, coming out into the hot sun he assembled ten of his most senior commanders, each one his trusted advisors and brought them up to date on the situation saying "I want you to assemble the best teams you have i want the Crisis Suits and Broadsides to provide support i will lead the rest myself clear?" there was a few yes's and a couple of nods before he walked towards his Manta, awaiting Aun.


----------



## Void_Dragon

"I'm moving to the other entrance, they need me. My EMPs on the tank, and the fusion charges on the cave entrance are primed and have a detonation range of 3 clicks. Just tell me when you want them blown."

As the Tyranids started to pour out of the entrance, Kaaval'El turned and jumped upon the rocks he had hidden within. Activating his jet pack, he shot over the boulders, skidding down behind the ridge of the mountain. Out of sight of the Land Raider, he surveyed the area. His fellow Fire Warriors were below, locked in a desperate battle with a Tyranid horde. He lept down the mountainside, breaking his fall with a short burst from his jet pack. He landed, crouched behind some more boulders, to the side of the fire fight. Neither force knew he was there. He leaned out from behind his cover, and carefully took aim at the Carnifex's throat.


----------



## White Knight

Davion picks up a heavy bolter and fires it, tearing through 2 rippers. He ducks as a ripper leaps over him and he shoots it, The roar of the heavy bolter. With this he felt he could take on a tyrant, but it would be better used by taking out the main horde. He fires 3 shots into a mass of the tyranids and 5 are killed. He moves towards alarbus, still firing his heavy bolter.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen screamed with blind rage, he shoved Ulbrecht aside, ignoring him completely as he leapt from his Raider. How dare they? How dare the Tau have the nerve even to look upon this most hallowed machine. Zaen dropped to the ground beneath the Raider and started scanning for the intruding piece of technology. They think themselves so pompous and arrogant, they think I wouldn’t notice? Zaens spots a small domed shape hidden on the undercarriage of his vehicle and slides himself out from under the vehicle, pounding the ground in fury. He turns to Ulbrecht.

_“I hate them, I frakkin’ hate them! They’ve installed some kind of explosive under the Raider. Devious snivelling cowards…”_

Zaen starts muttering wildly to himself, barely controlling his rage.

_“I’ve got to figure how to take this thing off without it exploding. Should I take a gentle approach or should I just shoot the damn thing off? Aaaargh! I know nothing of the Tau, save for the best way to disembowel them.”_

Zaen swept his view around the surrounding area and then shouted at the top of his lungs, his helmets speaker making his words even more deafening.

_“I know you’re out there creature, I’m coming for you, you’re going to remove this device and then I’m going to feed you to the business end of my bolter!”_

Zaen turns back to the two shocked marines, who obviously haven’t seen anyone drive a wedge between a techmarine and his technology before.

_“Sigmund, start scanning that, that thing, I want to know everything about it, call base if you have to, I want it gone! Ulbrecht stay with Sigmund or come with me, your choice, I’ve got to go no now, I’ve got someone to kill."_

Zaen stalks off into the mountains, with nothing to follow except for what seems to be a heat signature from a recently used jetpack.

(OCC: Note that the gauntlet has been thrown down Void_Dragon, no one messes with Zaen’s Land Raider, he’s coming for you :biggrin


----------



## Void_Dragon

Kaaval'El charged his weapon, the plasma coils surrounding each of the barrels lighting up a soft yellow colour, and steam began to wash off them. The coils evaporated all traces of water or built up residue on the barrel, while the small liquid crystal display showed the charge status. First level charged - enough to mow down a squad of Guardsmen. Second level charged - enough to take care of a Space Marine. Third level charged - now the weapon was ready.

He pressed the "discharge" button on the Burst Cannon, and all six barrels let lose at once. Six balls of positively charged metal sped along the barrels, the coils of negative plasma repelling them as they went. Fast and faster, bursting from the end of the barrel just as they went supersonic. By the time the six ball bearings reached the neck of the gigantic beast, they were wreathed in balls of plasma of their own, from the ionisation of the very atmosphere of the moon. They punched into the beast's neck, tearing through the soft flesh that was unprotected by the thick carapace. The creature continued to fight, but could not last much longer - it's spinal cord was damaged, multiple arteries severed, and the throat desintegrated.

Kaaval'El ducked back into cover, reactivating his stealth field now that the power was not needed for his jet pack or gun.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak struggled with Derych as they brought the Emperors champions body and sword through the caverns towards the Land Raider. He was carrying the wargear and sword while Derych carried the body. In his fight with the rippers Beziak had sustained a couple of minor wounds as well as his chest wound. Soon they were outside and Beziak noticed something was amiss. Zaen was missing, Raynor was dead his head missing, the land raider had dents in and his brother marines were underneath the land raider scaning some Tau technology. "What has happened here?"


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar was just beginning to prepare his honour guard when a thought occurred to him.
"Kelarr," he said, "One of us should probably stay here and regulate things incase something goes wrong. Will you take that role or would you prefer it if I were the one to remain here and you accompanied Shadowthorn?"

((OOC: This is just incase you want some action on your part blazinvire. If you decide to remain just assume my character leaves, if not then assume he stays. I'm not really fussed either way. . .))


----------



## unxpekted22

*Kelaar*, as for solitaire's post, its your call. you can stay at hq and continue to be everyone's eyes and ears or go to fight with shadowthorn. either way i will give you something to do.

*Shadowthorn* because wasting time is not something you like to do, you have already left, leaving the devilfish that either aun 'tsar or kelaar will take to meet up with you. 

Since the mountain range is really long as i said, i will just say that shadowthorn and whoever else goes, arrives at the western cave entrance (There are several this is just one of them) at the same time as Kaaval 'El. (so, he arrives and begins charginf his weapon, soon after disembarking they see the shot go to the Carnifex.)

The Manta remains in the air, being as big as it is, as the team drops down the the ground via their battle suit's jump packs or in devil fish transports. 

*Ulbrecht* Upon scanning the tau device you discover that it is an EMP device, which would shut down the raider's electronic systems but would destroy the vehicle. Radio this to Zaen. Also you start getting signals from the Black Templar base but they are fuzzy. You then see Beziak and Derych slowly coming out of the cave, with the body of the emperor's champion. there is also a loud series of explosios that occurs somewhere not too far from your location, but nothing is visible. It is hard to tell where it came from due to the echo effect of the mountains.

*Zaen*, you move as fast as possible, your servo arms helping to climb rocks, and running for long periods of time hardly effects your wired superhuman body. You still don't have a jetpack though, so you take a lot longer traversing the terrain. in other words, you will not arrive where kaaval 'El is by your next post.

*squad inside the caverns* All of the rippers have turned and gone back the way they had come now. Alarbus see last post by me.

*Elzar* take a closer look at the dead carnifex and tyranid warriors and their weaponry, you begin to notice the same thing Derych was discovering before the ripper swarm came.

*Vilhelm* Listen to what Elzar has to say. (hopefully deathbringer posts soon)


----------



## darkreever

Watching Davion blast away with the heavy bolter at the retreating rippers, Alarbus cannot help feel disgusted by the weak little creatures as well as the sight of the marine debasing his oath. While it might be so that the heavy weapon could be more useful, they all took up the oath to fight with their given weapons for it was a test of both courage and faith to the Emperor. That Davion would break the chains that bound him to his weapons was proof that the marine had not only lost his brothers but failed in his oath.

But now was not the time, even though by taking the weapon he not only broke his oath, but broke the oath of the marine he took the weapon from; for even in death duty does not end, not until they were back on the ships and their mission was complete. Removing a gauntlet, Alarbus grabbed a fallen stone in his opposite hand. One end was jagged and sharp, perfect for carving into his flesh, which was the point. By the time he was done, blood was already drying around the cuts, marking his participation in fighting in the mountain and the sacrifice of brother Arius.

Replacing the gauntlet Alarbus snapped his head to the side towards chaplain Vilhelm. _"Lord chaplain, the tyranids flee back into the caves, allow Kreg, Davion, and myself to go after them and see what they are fleeing back to."_ He said through the vox, beating the chainsword clenched fist against his chest in a greeting to the aproaching Davion. _"We cannot stop now, there are far more enemies to be killed this day be they one alien or another."_

[Give Vilhelm something to post even if deathbringer doesn't post soon.]


----------



## Void_Dragon

"That scum Shadowthorn is here. I can see his Manta. You should know, i have no intention of following any orders from the Ethereal hater." Kaaval'El said into his commincator, whilst still hidden behind the rocks. He wouldn't reveal himself unless another big Tyranid appeared. With his XV28 suit still at almost full power, he could remain undetected to all but the most powerful of auspex's for at least another five or six rotaa. And he could stay awake for most of that time.

((OOC: A rotaa is a Tau day, mesured in terms of light and dark on the planet they are currently on))


----------



## White Knight

Seeing the rippers retreating like the cowardly creatures they are, Davion drops the heavy bolter, prefering to use his bolter and chainsword. He chains them back to his fists. He places the heavy bolter on the body of the dead marine he had taken it from. He wasn't comfortable with taking it but the situation required it. He raises his weapons and goes with Kreg and Alarbus to find the source of the tyranid infestation.


----------



## unxpekted22

*Chaplain vilhelm* you can decide to to stay with Elzar or go with Kreg, Alarbus and Davion further into the caverns to try and find the source of the tyranid infestation.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr partly looks at Aun'Tsar, eyes a little distant as he thought about taking the fight to the Tyranid personally, being able to exact personal revenge and coordinate the forces in the area.
But then, as he drummed his fingers on his plasma rifle, Aun'Tsar would have to waste time understanding his elaborate network of traps and complex strategies that had less obvious intentions.
'Noble Ethereal I must respectfully decline, I have woven a complex strategy that I must oversee, regardless of my great desire to avenge my fallen warriors,' Kelarr said, bowing his head slightly, knowing this course of action was for the best, for the Greater Good that he didn't abandon his duties.
He saluted Aun'Tsar as the Ethereal stepped onboard the Devilfish outside and was whisked away to the battlefield.

Kelarr linked up to one of the cameras of the pathfinders he had posted at the western entrance so he could monitor proceedings while he continued to weave a dangerous pattern over this moon, making sure to isolate various swarms of Tyranid and regularly thread them through back around, having various convoys ferry supplies to each force.
His mind kept going back to when he saw the great tyranid with the railguns, a hideous mockery of his noble Broadsides, he could no longer beat those tyranid with superior technology, but Kelarr was a hunter and these tyranid his prey, they would not elude him for long.

He glanced back at the Pathfinder screen and saw Shadowthorn arriving with Aun'Tsar, so he patched in to the Pathfinders.
'Shas'Ui, if the opportunity arises, I want you to use your photon grenades to blind any Tyranid that bears a railgun, do your best not to give away your position, retreat if compromised,' Kelarr said, the Shas'Ui returned an affirmative so Kelarr returned to monitoring his deadly game of cat and mouse with the tyranid.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen scrambled over the rocks, as fast as his mechanical limbs could take him. He skidded to a stop momentarily, head cocked, listening closely. The faint sound of booming gunfire reached his ears, but it was almost impossible to tell which direction it came from within the twisting labyrinth of mountainsides. Zaen took a guess and charged off in that direction, for he knew he would find his prey, if the Emperor willed it.


----------



## darkreever

[Yeah, that was my bad with the typo]

_"Hold yourself brother Davion, we have not been given the order to move out." _Alarbus yelled to Davion, who had actually proceeded to return their fallen brothers weapon. It mattered not though, an oath-breaker was an oath-breaker until he proved himself otherwise through the fire of battle. _"We move out on the lord chaplain's orders, whether they be to pursue these Tyranids or not."_ He finished before turning to wait for an answer from chaplain Vilhelm.

[blazinvire, I gotta ask, whats with calling the Tyranids Tyranid all the time? There are a number of times when the 's' at the end makes it sound correct.]


----------



## unxpekted22

[heh i actually was wondering the same, but decided i was unsure if they could be called tyranid and it be correct. it does sound pretty plural]


----------



## blazinvire

[Absolutely no idea, just seems to fit in my mind, and haven't seen any proper syntax for 40k, it kinda seems like it should be like 'fish' or 'sheep' but I really haven't a clue on how to word it, I might look it up later]


----------



## deathbringer

(Sorry about the long time no posts. I blame internet, parents, the government and the fact that im a fool.)

Elzar had followed the chaplains orders to the letter sticking with Beziak as he waded into the ripper swarm and desperately trying to keep the wounded marine alive. He was relieved when the chaplain ordered him outside to remove the body of the emperors champion. His mind wondered over a possible ointment that may restore his strength a little yet as the rippers turned tail and fled he found himself near to the dead carnifex and curiosity overwhelmed him. 

He wondered about the thing they called the tyranid hive mind. Was it hormonal or something lodged deep within their savage brains. With a great effort he pushed against the dead carnifex's enormous bulk and it shifted slightly exposing the carnifex's neck. As he mloved closer his attention was caught by some marks on the wall. 

His mind began to whir as he desperately tried to discern their origin. They looked like scorch marks
"Flamer, frag or plasma" he muttered aloud then an idea struck him
"Pulse"
He had seen the dead tau's weaponry and though he would never touch the weapons of the xenos he had a fint idea that they would make these shaped marks. 
He saw Vilhelm looking at him and hastily he smiled pointing to the marks on the wall
"Scorch marks. I have 4 contenders. Flamer, Plasma and frag"
He paused
"The last is pulse. If it is pulse that means the tau have been here before us"

"We can discern which by simple experiment. The squad had no plasma weaponry thus it is flamer, frag or pulse. If you will excuse me"
He knelt and snatched a flamer from the ground. He pulled the trigger and the air ignited scorching the rock face.
He pulled a frag from his belt thumbing the detonation and tossing it lazily allowing it to scorch the wall.
He indicated the 3 scorch marks and turned to Vilhelm
"I think you know the answer" he whispered 
The silence seemed to hang
'Oh and another thing. Do you think I have time to disect the carnifex"

(Leaving it open ended as I dont want to take the story a way you dont want


----------



## triggerfinger

After scanning the tau device Ulbrecht discovers it to be an EMP grenade. He radios to Zaen to tell him the information. Ulbrecht tells him,_I dont think it would stop the raider from running if detonated, but it would probably be a big enough blast to shut down the vehicle's weapon systems, and other electronic devices. Okay...so it might stop it from running but at least it wouldnt be destroyed. anyway i am assuming it is remote controlled and therefore have to assume the xeno you are tracking has it._

After radioing Zaen, he begins to pick up signals. They were from the HQ channel. He realized how long it had been since they had heard from base. 

_Sigmund, this whole time i think the mountain range has had a similar bouncing effect on the radio signals. I am recieving signals from our base of operations but they are extremely weak and distorted._

As he is toying with his helmet's systems, he sees two figures slowly coming out of the cave entrance, carrying another. Sigmund is quick to raise his bolter, but Ulbrecht waves him to be calm as the templars step into the light, carrying the body of the emperor's champion. when Beziak and Derych get close Beziak asks confused, "_What has happened here?"_

Ulbrecht even more confused says back, _"Here? what in the Emperor's name happened to you? Are the rest of them dead as well? How did you come across him?"_ gesturing toward the champion.

before any further questions can be asked, Sigmund begins to explain their situation but is interrupted by a series of explosions seemingly nearby but hard to tell due to the mountain range's echoing effect.


----------



## Void_Dragon

"Please let me activate the fusion and EMP charges?" Kaaval'El whispered into his headset, aiming the question at Kelar or Tsar - whichcever was more willing to give him the go ahead...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak explained to Sigmund and Ulbrecht about the dead Templars in the caverns and the fight inside the first cavern. He paused at the death of Arius and anger and greif welled back up inside him. He would use that anger and grief against the Tau and tyranids. He then explained how he had sustained his wound and that they had been ordered to return outside with the body of the Emperor champion so that they could recover his armour and sword. Turning back he asked again "What happened here, brothers and where is Zean?"


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn shouted "Use the rocks as cover! Battlesuits concentrate you fire on the larger targets!" as he fired his pulse pistol into the chest of a Tyranid, it tumbled and a Fire Warrior put four rounds through it. He looked up at the Manta and sighed in relief to see its weapons begining to fire, he heard a scream and turned in time to see one of his men go down, a hissing Tyranid smacking its claws into the Tau, Shadowthorn drew his sword and ran forwards, he rammed it through the creatures head with a crack!. The Tyranid slid off to the side, squeeling in pain as Shadowthorn beheaded it and kneeled beside the man, he placed a hand onto the Tau' shoulder and said "Hold on brother i will not let you fall from the plains" he turned towards his forces and shouted "Someone let the Manta know it is about to take on casualties!" as he pulled the mortally injured Firewarrior onto his shoulders and ran off towards the defencive positions his men were setting up.


----------



## solitaire

"Feel free to continue Kaaval'El." said Aun'Tsar calmly as he approached the battle site. "But proceed with caution. You mustn't underestimate these humans. Hell for all we know one of them is tracking you as we speak..." Aun'Tsar's Devilfish, as well as the others that were behind, landed and they quickly deployed.
Aun'Tsar quickly barked orders to his Honour Guard, "Target the horde and help to keep them of Shadowthorn and the casualties and the Battlesuits. Leave it to them to deal with the synapse creatures as their weapons will be better suited to it. Have the Kroot form up on our sides and provide fire support but have them ready to plunge in and form a barrier if they somehow get through. . . "


----------



## Void_Dragon

Kaaval'El smiled maniacally to himself as he pushed the trigger. First the EMP. He activated the charge, and the scanner attatched to it, the only thing protected from the blast by a thin coating of pur gold, registered small explosions, as the consoles in the tank blew out. It's circuitry fried, the tank was far less of a problem from his forces. All vox traffic on the plateu near the tank went down temporarily too, and for about 30 seconds power armour became more a hindrance than a help to the Astartes.

Next the fusion charges. He had only had time to set them around the entrance near the tank, as well as one or two minor entrances nearby. As the charges blew, the rock melted pouring down as liquid magma, sealing the entrances under a solid layer of stone as they refroze. Now there was no way back for the marines inside. It was onwards, or death. But with vox traffic down for almost a minute, they had no idea...


----------



## unxpekted22

As Ulbrecht and Sigmund help place the emperor's champion's body into the land Raider with the utmost respects, laying him on his back hands across the stomach, holding the black sword, they explain to Beziak and Derych what they had been through while they were in the caverns. As you all begin to step out of the land raider, a herd of tyranid gaunts once again comes to meet you, coming from the desert path heading into the mountains behind them. They close the door half way, and use it as a bunker. Derych climbs to the multi-melta turret, and manages to keep them at bay. some of the tyranids start firing back with pulse weaponry, one plasma shot hitting derych in the shoulder pad. he stalls momentarily but manages to continue holding them off with the searing melta weapons flame. Sigmund climbs to the pilot seat in order to find the auto-weapon control activates it. the hurricane bolters swing around to face the tyranid swarm and let loose a raining hail of bullets. 

*Beziak* you have the plasma pistol but no bolter or anything as usual, your still injured, and despite your wrath it would be nothign but foolish to climb over the raider's door. so you stay inside with the others.

for you, ulbrecht and the other two, its the first time you have seen the Tyranid pulse weaponry transmutation. 

to make things worse, the emp device suddenly goes off, and something they had overlooked, was their power armor, which now felt heavy and cumbersome to be wearing as the emp blast not only effected the vehicles electrical systems, but their suits as well. a few seconds later the cave their squad had entered was blown, and collpased, becoming completely blocked. Derych lets go of the multi-melta and uses all his strength to pull up his bolter and lay it on the land raider's roof, managing to keep it up right and firing it the best he can, as the others inside below do their best to lean over the door's edge and fire their weapons.

*Kaaval 'El*: After getting permission from Aun 'Tsar, you immediately detonate the EMP device. edit: ok that's done, remember you ares till with the other tau forces now though, continue to aid them.

*Elzar and Vilhelm* Vilhelm gives the order for the other three to continue through the caverns, and says he will stay with Elzar and continue saying prayer rites for their dead brethren. Elzar is givin permission to continue his study of the tyranid. The chaplain recognizes the importance of knowing the enemy, and there was an anomaly here that they needed to find to win against the aliens. 

*Zaen* your auspex in hand suddenly goes off detecting a source of movement from behind you. you turn to yell, "TAU FILTH!" but you are struck by an invisible, much stronger than tau blow. You are knocked of the edge and crash through the ground landing in darkness. the rock ceiling was weak....maybe it had taken a missile, or had been bombed. there was certainly enough weaponry being let off around the area that it was possible it loosened some of the bedrock, particularly since there were hollowed out caverns beneath. *brush the dirt off, and regain your thoughts, you'll need to have a clear mind soon*

*Davion, Alarbus* and kreg have begun their venture deeper into the tyranid infested caverns, following the trails of the ripper swarm. they soon walk deep enough where there is no longer any sun rays or gleaming mineral rocks, and so it is pitch black. (good thing your space marines though!)

Davion, you deem the others less experienced and insist you take the lead from Alarbus. you may discover Alarbus is a very intense marine, but you are a space marine as well who has seen many battles. if you think your right, then you believe it.

*Aun 'Tsar* you approach the scene with a fervid candor, walking with a sincere expression of openness, inspiring the fire warriors around you to be open towards the battle, letting loose their fear and reminding them of the greater good. many of the fire warriors believe they actually see a bright light glowing from Aun, their ethereal class, here to lead them to victory and peace as they had done timelessly since bringing their race togeather. 

*Shadowthorn* feeling oddly jealous of the attention your warriors give to Aun, you fight on harder, meeting the tyranids face to face with your scimitar, elegantly dodging the pulse rounds being fired at you. You feel for a moment that despite being part of the greater good you are alone on the battlefield. At that moment of what a space marine would describe as the moment of laxity that brings one to heresy, Shadowthorn, loose from the greater good. but his subconscious thoughts were quickly shoved away as two crisis battle suits came from no where landing with a loud thud to his right and left. they jumped from the mana to protect him, immediately blasting away tyranid's with their burst cannons and letting loose smart missiles and fusion blasts toward the cave at the same time. The squad of Kroot, which had been employed by him, leaped forth as well, to protect him.

*Kelarr*: what your doing is good, keep it up. the Tau need your planning to be successful. 

_On *The Crozius*, which has never left the system, has headed back toward the tau moon to check the moon's signals in order to estimate the remaining number of tyranid life and get an update from the forces sent there. "Sir, I detect very few signals from our forces. there are very few tyranid singals as well, but the amount of Tau forces on the moon has more than doubled. In fact there is a Manta class ship above the western end of the moon's largest mountain range. As of now i am receiving no communications with the fortification our brothers established upon landing. i will continue to try and get a response."_


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn stood back up, his scimitar held high like a god of old and roared shouting "Bring thise creatures down!" as he led his Kroot forward, their rifles ripping into a small swarm of Tyranids as his most loyal troops formed up around him, the others taking positions around the filthy Ethereal as Shadowthorn shot a pair of Guants to the floor, he swung his scimitar around, beheading another as he looked back in anger at the Ethereal, his face curled into a snarl as he continued to reap the foul Xeno without even breaking a look.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr had been heavily focussing on guiding two squadrons around, using one of his favourite tactics of chain ambushing, but it was far more challenging with these Tyranids, they didn't always react the same. So he only caught part of what Kaaval'El had said.
'W...wait the EMP...?' Kelarr said a little disjointedly as he glanced around the screens, cursing as he saw the first wave meet the space marine, with a damaged Land Raider they could have great difficultly dealing with so many Tyranids.
'Pathfinder Team 7, I need you to re-engage, use your rail rifles to covertly take out as many of those vermin that could further harm the space marine's tank, I need them to live long enough to deal with the Tyranids that I sent at them, but retreat if you need to, I will not sacrifice more Tau,' Kelarr said, switching one of the screens to the view the feed from the Pathfinders.
With that done he returned his attention to the other three screens that needed his attention, two squadrons weaving around the terrain with several Skyrays in the distance, and a solitary Hammerhead he was working on freeing up to send to aid Aun'Tsar, but the gunship was too useful in removing Carnifexes and delivering submunitions packages deep into the enemy lines.
'Earth Caste, is the next Skyray ready?' Kelarr queried as he switched channels.
'Almost Shas'O, we're awaiting another shipment and a pilot,' came the reply.
Kelarr sighed, idly watching as his three squadrons converged and traded forces before splitting again, using a mass of Firewarriors with all remaining shield drones as bait for the next trap.
'Perhaps more shield drones?' Kelarr asked.
'I'll see what I can do,' came the reply.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar grinned at the chaplain and pulled out a scalpel.
He looked at the tyranid and laughed slipping the scalpel back into his pouch and drawing his chainsword.
Gently he cut into the back of the tyranids head and stepped back as a strange substance gushed from the opening. Snatching a flask from his pouch he filled it and corked it. The acid burnt at the glass yet the effervescence died away as the substance reached the thin crystal layer in the centre
Elzar laughed as he raised the chainsword once more
"Scanta if only you could see me now"
The blade whirred as he cut into the carnifex's skull and he grinned at the sight of the tyranids brain
"Throne i need a bigger flask"

(OOC: Are the scorch marks going to have a significance)


----------



## darkreever

[unxpekted, Alarbus and Davion are actually about the same age. One of them is, at best, a year older than the other. All it depends on is if Alarbus was taken into the chapter at age fourteen, fifteen, or sixteen.]


There was no light here, the cavern was completely pitch black to the unaided eye. For a space marine though, such a thing mattered for nothing, with eyes altered and augmented to seen in the greatest darkness as if it were light and with the help of the autosenses in a marines helmet. Darkness or not, the three of them would be able to see without any trouble with their helmets.

However, as Davion insisted upon leading Alarbus could not allow such a thing to occur without making things clear. _"Why should loyal brothers of the chapter allow an oathbreaker to lead brother Davion? You desecrated a fallen brothers body, willingly desecrated it. If the time comes for me to be at the Emperor's side will you willingly do the same to my body?"_ He said, hoping to get a a rise out of the other marine; the grip on each of his weapons tightening not out of anger or impatience, but to give him something else to brood on.

Shaking his head, Alarbus walked further into the cavern, likely in the direction the tyranids had retreated to. _"We need to press on, find out where those bastard aliens are going back to."_


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar simply pointed at which target he deemed most dangerous with his Honour Blade and the Fire Warriors fired, not even bothering to question his authority. They were taking casualties though. Aun'Tsar grimaced as a pulse shot blasted into a mans shoulder and he crumpled to the ground, but when people went to aid him the Ethereal yelled "No! He has fought and died for the Greater Good. Do not let his death be in vain." A group of Genestealers spotted them and charged towards them at a murderous pace yet as the Warriors turned to fire Aun'Tsar ignored them and instead pointed to a squad of Gaunts brutally firing at them. The Fire Warriors complied without question.
"I'm leaving the 'Stealers to you Krail." muttered Aun'Tsar into his earpiece and elicited a grunt in response. A wave of gunfire felled the first few Genestealers but they carried on nevertheless, moving until they collided with the line of Kroot waiting to meet them.
"Good work Krail." he said disjointedly as the last of the Genestealers were ripped apart and the Shaper gave another grunt, though this time of satisfaction. A Fire Warrior was lifted off his feet as he was hit in the chest by a shot but after a moment he was back firing, winded but otherwise okay. Another shot hit someone in the foot and they cried out as they collapsed yet still managed to continue firing , albeit inaccurately, inspired while Aun'Tsar was in sight. . .


----------



## Void_Dragon

"Where do you want me, Aun?" Kaaval'El spoke into his headset, still remaining hidden to the side of the battlefield. He begun charging his weapon slowly, but maintained enough power to keep his stealth field running. He would be ready as soon as the Ethereal asked him to fire.


----------



## White Knight

Davion gives alarbus a cold look through his helmet."I did what was nessercary, Brother. And who says I am a oathbreaker but you? I was unaware that you had recently become a chaplain. Hold your tongue and take the rear guard, your expertise with the blade and bolter will serve us well if the xenos scum ambush us. Be glad that I trust you with my back, Brother Alarbus". Davion moves to the front and raises his weapons watching carefully for any movement.

(Davion was inducted into the chapter when he was 13. And age does not say how experienced you are. Davion has seen more battles in his years of service than alarbus as unxpekted said)


----------



## darkreever

Alarbus wheeled around on the spot and revved his chainsword, but as he took one step towards Davion, Kreg moved in the way to block the two. _"Don't be a fool brother Davion, every battle we take up the oath to fight until the end. No rest until we are aboard the ships and the mission is done. We've taken the oath hundreds of times as we are being made one with our weapons. How many times have you broken yours?"_ He said with barely restrained anger.

Pushing away from Kreg, Alarbus shook his head before letting his anger go. _"It matters not who leads, we are all warriors of the Emperor and that is what matters. Broken oath or not; we cannot be divided. Let such a thing happen to the alien scum we fight."_ Alarbus finished, moving past both marines to the back of the group and thought he saw something move out of the corner of his vision. _"Something doesn't feel right."_


----------



## White Knight

"This is the only time I have broken it. I do not want to do it again. I am sorry if I have angered you brother. It seems we are all angry. It is understandable. If it makes you happy I am working to redeem myself after breaking that oath. I know how important it is". Davion turns round to face the front and keeps an eye out for an movement.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen paused as vox static heralded the voice of Ulbrecht. He frowned as the news Ulbrecht gave him steadily grew worse. The transmission ended and Zaen walked on disheartened, speaking to himself in disbelief.

_“Hmm, an EMP grenade? The Raiders machinery would be unaffected, but all its electrical systems will be utterly devastated.”_

Zaen hands clenched tight at the thought, an imaginary Tau head pressed between them, he would not let that happen. (OCC: Zaen obviously does not know that the EMP grenade has already been activated) With these grim thoughts in mind Zaen began to run onward again. 

After a while Zaen’s auspex begins to beep and with anger he turned around screaming _“TAU FILTH!”_, bloodlust in his eyes. The world spun out of view as everything went black.

Zaen awoke in near darkness. He stood up confused, shaking his head and dusted the dirt off his power armour. He immediately sat down again, his head still spinning; he would just need a minute to regain his thoughts…


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar concentrated on the weapon like protrusions on the carnifex's broad shoulders. A quick cut with the chainsword led him to a discovery that forced a gasp of surprise from his parched lips. Where he had expected a gland or at least a duct he found strange fibrous wiring. Deftly he snatched a scalpel from his pouch and sliced a long thin cut up the length of the wiring deep into the barrel of the gun. Their he found a strange device and he searched his mind for the likeness that bloomed in my mind

He blanched as he recognized the large blue core and he felt his world swirl slightly as he recognized the core that he had seen embedded in the pulse rifle. 
"Pulse" he whispered yet the idea was absurd, an impossibility. His eyes narrowed as he compared the relative sizes and he flinched at the amount of power this core could produce.
Quickly he sliced open the carnifex's broad back and he gave an incredulous cry. 
A mass of wirey fibres coiled down the tyranids back arcing round its spinal cord and massing into its fleshy lungs
He cut into the lungs of the carnifex and I saw dark blood seeping from the wounds
"They are still flesh, thank the emperor. They have just taken on the technology of the tau."
Elzar wiped his forehead and muttered
"Throne'
He turned to the group and yelled in an echoing voice to the Chaplain
"Sir you have got to see this"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

OOC: sorry guys my internet is fucked again

Vilhelm ran over to where Elzar was to see what he had found. He had heard his brother gasp and hoped that it wasn't as bad as it seemed, *"What is it brother?" *he asked as he studied the weapon the Apothecary was holding. He saw the wires and then the blue mass the marine was holding in his hand and after a few seconds put two and two together, *"Xenos bastards...."* He muttered, he turned to Elzar,* "How?"* was all he could ask for a few moments, he had lived and fought in the Emperor's name for many centuries and had not seen something like this. He immediately stopped his worries and despair and put them under lock and chain,* "They can still bleed, we can still kill them."* He said to Elzar as he powered up his Crozius.


----------



## darkreever

[Read the updates Vilhelm, charges went off at the entrence of the cave and those at the land raider are under attack.]

A blast of static blared from the bead in Alarbus's ear; something had just tried to contact him, and probably Kreg and Davion, but there was just to much interference in thee caverns. _"Anyone else get that just now?"_ He asked before turning to some movement in the corner of his vision. He could have sworn there was something else here, but whatever it was he just couldn't catch it.


----------



## unxpekted22

(lets try to keep the OOC amount down a little from now on. if you have a question or concern i would prefer you pm me about it. also, i know it may take some time if you havn't posted in a while but please make sure to read all the posts after your last _in detail_, as details are important. i will edit this post later and make it an actual update.)

Alarbus and Davion You continue to walk slowly and cautiously becoming ever more wary as you move further and further into tyranid territory. Kreg whispers through the vox to stop. You do so immediately, raising your weapons.

_"somethings hereAAHGGH"_ the two of you turn to see kreg slam back first into the ground and then swung violently into the cavern wall, stirring up dirt all around them. there is nothing to see however. Though there is no tyranid in sight its screeches were unmistakable. Kreg is okay but is still being struck by something invisible. figure out how to stop this before he is okay no longer. i needAlarbus to post first and Davion to follow up.

Zaen you begin moving around, though it seems impossible to find a way to figure out where you are. you see no signs of life; no Templars, tau, or Tyranids. after some time you begin to hear a faint noise and follow it the best you can. you suddenly come to a short circular rock entrance where you see a calming shade of blue-green light. the light is being cast down into the cavern by an enormous build up of blue and green tinted minerals protruding the thin layer of rock that made up the "ceiling", which must have had surface on the other side; letting in enough light from the planet's star to cause the minerals to gently glow. The calming effect disappears completely as you enter the enormous cavern as it is anything but hollow. the noise level is much higher now, filled with eerie screeches of xeno origin, and you are forced to close off the external air ventilation through your helmet for a moment in order to get used to the foul stench. In front of you as you hide, is a tyranid Norn-queen, taking up the majority of the cavern, with a reclamation pool near-by. you watch as tyranid rippers dive in to their own demise, and watch the bio-soup being pumped into the norn-queen's great jaws, located at the top of the massive creature. you see tyranids burst into life from the queen's sacks all along its body and run in different directions through various caves after receiving direction from the partial hive-mind. You notice the tyranids have some peculiar bio-morphs, some seeming to have thin florescent blue lights on their bio-weapons and between their armor plates. the new tyranids seemed to all be heading through the western caves. (though disorientated about your location, your HUD has a compass) you are good at piecing things togeather, but how a Norn-queen had survived from the hive fleet and ended up here has you utterly confounded. I would stay hidden but it is up to you, just know that your weapons would have no affect on the norn-queen.

Elzar and Vilhelm you are both still in the cavern, Elzar finishes his dissecting and explains to vilhelm that the tyranids have evolved new organs, mutated to where they biologically simulate and produce the same types of energy as tau pulse weaponry, and that their respiration aparatus is connected in such a way that with the right exhale of breath it would release the shot from the organs, being electronically or magnetically charged by a new coat of metallic material running across the appropriate, parallel bone structures, charging the substances. the substance is pushed through long tubes, externally shaped by their tough hides into rectangular prisms that resemble the shape of actual tau weapons, accurately recreating pulse rounds and rail gun rounds. it astonishes you _just how adaptable_ the tyranids really are. you have seen what the bio-morphs are but have no idea how they came to be, as technology has no genetic code to be spliced and mixed. Vilhelm, since Elzar seems to have discovered as much as he can, you decide it is time to catch up with alarbus, davion, and kreg. it took a long time for Elzar to find all of this through the dissections, so you will not catch up to them yet. 

Beziak and Ulbrecht, leaning heavily over the door you try your damn hardest to raise your weapons and kill as many of the wrecthed tyranid gaunts as you can before dieing. Beziak simply holds Delhours Fury over the side of the raider's half opened hatch with one hand firing, not even able to hold his head up to look at what he fires at while he lays clumped against the hatch holding his chest wound with the other hand. His sword, Vengeance, at his feet. with their power armor "shut-off" and the cave where their comrades entered destroyed, they awaited their deaths...Ulbrecht, Beziak, Sigmund, and Derych now in such a dishonorable position where they could not even defend themselves from gaunts anymore. they must have made some very foolish mistakes to be in this situation they thought. Ulbrecht is the first to notice pulse shots hitting the pulse shooting tyranids from behind. but the firer's were too far away to be clear. The Tyranids were suddenly drawn to the tau pathfinders, as there was much more than a mere four of them. The tyranids are met with a wave of skyray missles before they can reach the pathfinder team. the templars, being unable to see the tau forces who do not move in any closer afterwards, thank the Emperor for his saving grace and giving them another chance to kill more xenos for the sake of man-kind's prosperity. Ulbrecht, your radio is not completely fried so try to contact Zaen. he will not be able to answer you though. Beziak you spot Elzar's spare medical supplies. crawl to them and try to fix your wound back up, as it has begun to bleed once more.

Shadowthorn you continue fighting on with all your might, but no matter how many tyranids you and your men slay, more keep pouring from the cave. As you slice through a hormagaunt you see the battlesuit that had landed on your left get lit up with pulse shots and then subsequently leaped on by a tyranid warrior. the battlesuit tries to shake off the large Tyranid, but ends up with a long talon piercing its front and exiting all the way through the back armor. The tyranid warrior's victory scream is met by a well placed shot from a distant broadside. You turn again to see your squad of kroot being ripped apart by their hormagaunt opponents, as they are not in their preferred environment for combat, being woods and jungles, and have hardly any experience in fighting tyranids at all. Your heart sinking, you fight on trying to reach the entrance of the cave.

Kaaval 'El you spot your master ethereal Aun 'tsar and move to join him, remaining in stealth .

Aun 'Tsar you continue your surrounding forces to press on despite losses. You notice shadowthorn moving closer and closer to the cave entrance, becoming ever more parted from his dieing allies. despite your dislike of him, you must save him for the sake of the greater good in the war on this moon. you cannot reach him yet, but you must make headway through the tyranids to do so. ask Kaaval 'El to assist in making a path through the battle for you and your honour guard, knowing the great amount of fire warriors will stick close to you as well.

Kelarr the pathfinder team sent to prevent the land raider form being destroyed has been successful, as written above. if you wish to re-depoly them they are ready.
As for the battle going on at the western caves, you can see more clearly than anyone on the battlefield itself, that it is not going well at all for the tau forces. Begin retreat procedures. pull the forces out, and prepare to bombard the caves shut.

Dahkanis you lay in what was for a short time the Black Templars base of operations on the moon. the fortifications useless against the Raveners and Gargoyles. The base was in ruins. You hear a Ravener slithering towards your location, you see across the way the communications building, the blinking light attracting your attention. You recognize it as the light for incoming communication from the Crusade's main ship, the Crozius. You see the Ravener's shadow quickly slither up to the tent you and your squad are in towering above it in height, coming to tear it apart in hopes of more prey being inside. A mixed group of initiates who were still alive have formed a squad around you, as you are the highest ranking marine still alive in the desolated base. Command the squad to counter attack the Ravener in surprise and make your way to the communications building. perched gargoyle tyranids will spot you running across the sand and come at you.


----------



## Azwraith

"Quiet men, keep radio chatter to a minimum" Dahkanis spoke softly through the airwaves, just as he spoke those very words he could see the undeniable shadow of a Ravener slowly making its way towards his position. "men terminate chatter, prepare for combat" he whispered through his intercom, Dahkanis wasn’t sure what he should do in this situation would the ravener just sneak past or would it discover his squads position. he wasn’t used to leading squads as he usually served directly under the marshal of his division however he did not let his emotions show to his fellow brethren. 

Dahkanis then spotted through the crack in his tent the flickering light of what he knew was the radio communication room, knowing he had to act before the tyranids are distracted and attack the communication link he prepared for attack.

"men raise your bolters and when this thing is on top of us i will attack and i want you let out a fury of bolter fire, down with the mutant the alien. For the emperor" he spoke as he was desperately trying to rally his men, silently they waited and eventually the Raveners hulking shadow enveloped the tent. 

With a roar Dahkanis thrust his trusty powersword Odin forward into the Raveners mid region, the beast let out a terrifying roar as he leapt back and the hail of bolter rounds smashed into the Ravener, it screamed as its ill-coloured blood splashed around like a water balloon thrown into a ceiling fan. in its dyeing breath it thrust one of its talons towards a fellow initiate, Dahkanis leapt to try and deflect the blade but it was so sudden he did not make it in time and his brother marine fell.

Without a word himself and all his brother marines bowed their heads in respect, "brothers i want two on my left two on my right one at the rear we will make our way to the communications room" he barked out his orders with haste for he knew that if there is any other tyranids around they will be on their way.

The squad departed the slowly krept through the sand and ruins towards the radio room just when they thought they were going to make it to safely they heard the undeniable screams of tyranid gargoyles, without a word from dahkanis all brother marines dropped to their knees and formed a circle facing outwards he was proud of his marines for moving to the proper battle positions but he had no time to think any longer, they let out hails of bolter rounds towards the gargoyle menace as they desperaly tried to avoid the incoming fire, with a few crack shots from his bolt pistol Dahkanis had taken out two of the alien menace he was shocked he actually hit anything because he knew accuracy wasnt exactly his forte.

the swarm of gargoyles kept making there way closer and closer until they were in close combat range, with a deafening road Dahkanis Praised the Emporer as they leapt forward from his positions swinging with his powersword as the rest of his squad did the same the rest of the scum was taken down, Dahkanis then turned to speak to his brothers but only three marines were left standing behind him. things had not faired aswell for his comrades as he had thought never the less he needed to push forward standing idly in the middle of no where was not a good idea. "Move" he yelled at whatever was left of his squadm they then made a last ditch effort to make it to the communication room.

As they reached their destination Dahkanis spoke again to his marines "you two take up guard at the front notify me if anything happensl Arkon follow me as protection as i answer this call" the two marines quickly moved into position and Dahkanis reached down to initiate contact with whoever was making the incoming call.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr's expression went grim as he rapidly cycled through various cameras at a blindingly fast pace, a little regretful about handing over forces to Shadowthorn but he didn't dwell on it long.
"Shas'O'Kelarr returning to command: All western attack units withdraw towards the northwest, two squadrons are coming to intercept from the southwest, Pathfinders at western entrance, cease all other activities, aim markerlights at the entrance, all available Skyrays move to the following coordinates," Kelarr said quickly, typing away at the terminal with amazing speed, looking back to a side screen at his space marines and their vehicle.
"Skyrays supporting Pathfinder team 7, withdraw to western entrance, approach from southwest, Pathfinders return to your Devilfish and retreat at a tangent to distract any possible pursuit, find another vantage point to view the space marines from," Kelarr said before switching radio channels again,
"Earth Caste-"
"Ten shield drones ready, Hammerhead is assembled and being tested," the Earth Tau replied immediately.
"Have the drones transported to the Air Caste," Kelarr said, switching channels to the Air Caste.
"Air Caste, I need an air drop of shield drones northwest of the western entrance at these coordinates! Highest priority!" Kelarr said urgently, typing away again.
So much to do, so little time, and there were still Tyranids busying a lot of his forces, not to mention the ones he had lost in Shadowthorn's Mont'Ka tactic which he was still not quite content with.
Desperation had led him to utilise different tactics, but he now saw the error of such ways, he'd never been fond of the Mont'Ka and now he never would be, he knew the patient hunter too well, it was too hard to integrate such sudden and swift tactics, not with so little planning and thought.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar's eyes lay on Shadowthorn for a moment before groaning and spitting on the floor. Quickly he began to rearrange their forces towards him to aid him.
"Kaaval 'El can you hear me?" blurted Aun'Tsar quickly into the vox, "I'm leading a force to aid Shadowthorn but we can barely keep the horde off our backs, I need you to hit the Synapse creatures taking cover at the rear." Turning about he saw a large group of Gaunts grown specifically for hand-to-hand being lead by a trio of similar Tyranid Warriors.
"Shaper Krail, take your men and stop them," he ordered, receiving the typical grunt in reply before the Kroot collided with the enemy to hold them at bay. Aun'Tsar was impressed as from what he could see their Shaper, Krail, who was an extremely skilled and talented warrior, appeared to even be fending off a Warrior alone, though Aun'Tsar knew that wouldn't last for long. . .


----------



## Void_Dragon

"I'm on it, Aun!" Kaaval yelled into his headset, jumping up from his position and flicking off his stealth field. He had a plan, and it would require all the power in his suit to manage it. He began sprinting along the side of the battlefield, ignoring the tracer rounds fired at him, as the projectiles glanced off his armour. He charged his weapon to full, and diverted power to his jet pack. The creatures were in sight, his pack ready for a big burst... He jumped.

As he soared through the air, he opened fire. The shots tore through the skulls of the tyranid synapse creatures, and he dropped four of the monsters before he began to fall. His suit was out of power - he had diverted too much to his gun. His jet pack wouldn't re-ignite, and he began to plumet towards the ground...


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn hissed and shouted "Dont let these dogs gain ground!" he cut down a small bounding Tyranid, another one fell under the weapons of a Crisis suit, he spat a sliver of blood onto the ground, along with a small tooth and began to fire with more and more energy, he stabbed his sword into the air and shouted "for the fallen!" as he was pinned to the ground, a claw ripped into his leg with a hiss, the creature had barely penetrated his armour but had just about cut his skin, he grabbed its throat with both hands and twisted, it snapped and he scooped up his fallen weapons, struggling to his feet, weapons blazing.

Edit: thought i put two hands lol


----------



## darkreever

[Dark Angel, really, snapped a tyranids neck with your bare hand? You know your only as strong as a normal human and not a space marine.]_

"Dammit, concentrate fire around Kreg!"_ Alarbus yelled before taking shots at the space around the moving form of Kreg. He hit air, and at that Alarnbus charged forward. _"Light this thing up!"_ He yelled while hurtling himself at Kreg to help his brother marine out of danger and out of the way.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar wiped the gore from his visor and smiled at the amazing discoveries he had made from the dead tyranids

"Its very simple. the tyranids have somehow managed to mutate and form a simulation of tau pulse weaponry on their back. The system is linked to their breathing mechanisms and thus one deep breath excites the metallic coating now engrained upon their ribs. The reaction with oxygen releases cations which form a potential difference. The cations move from high potential to low along the nerve fibres and thus stimulates the cores. These cores release a burst of pulse energy"

He sighed

"Its rather ingenious but it creates a direct representation of tau pulse fire. also the parrallel tubes on the carnifex have mutated into cuboid shapes to give a more accurate firing system. A more in depth study shows traces of electrical insulators that will only increase the power of their weaponry."

He looked at Vilhelm through tired eyes

"their is one positive. If we wish to stop them from firing we need to press them. If we force them to exert themselves in close combat they will not be able to fire as the oxygen will be required in the muscles. This strategy plays directly into our hands. We are warriors who glory in combat. We can prevail! "


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen stood rigid; his mouth gapping in shock, all previous thoughts had fled from his mind. Stunned, he stood there, bathed in blue-green light, before snapping to his senses and ducking behind a nearby rock formation. Despite his better judgement, Zaen leaned out for another look at the horrific scene that played out before him. He shook his head in confusion, this isn’t right, it shouldn’t exist here. The Norn-queen lay in the space, absorbing more and more genetic material and birthing further monstrosities. Zaen looked closer and noticed that these tyranid were different from those that attacked him at his Land Raider seemingly so long ago. These ones seemed to glow a fluorescent blue that engulfed their bio-weapons and armour plates. It did not take him long to figure out that the Tau had screwed up and that they had possibly doomed them all.

He noticed that the newly birthed tyranids seemed to be moving toward the western caverns, they were mobilising. Zaen opened a vox channel to command, but achieved nothing but static, the caverns walls must be scrambling the signal, he thought

Zaen gripped his bolter tighter and prepared to spring into the fray, these creatures could not be allowed to live. But again at the last minute he stopped himself; one marine would not even have a chance against this horde. No, he had survive, everyone had to know what was going on down here. 

Zaen moved on, silent, he had to get out of here.


----------



## triggerfinger

After thanking the Emperor for his mercy he, Sigmund, and Derych all slowly fell to the ground; their armor weighing them down. Ulbrecht breathed heavily inside his beaked helmet, watching Beziak slowly and painfully crawl towards Elzar's spare equipment. He wished to help, but could not muster the strength.

"We have to find a way to fix this soon brothers."

"Aye" said Derych in response, "but do you have any idea how?"

"No..." said Ulbrecht back

sigmund spoke up to Beziak, "Brother are you alright? it pains me to sit idle while a comrade in arms struggles to survive, but i can move no faster than you can."

Ulbrecht manages to raise his arm to his helemt's radio controls, and switching it on finds he still has a working signal. He needed to contact Zaen, but despite his numerous attempts, and hard pressed fingers to the buttons, he could get no response, "Zaen....Zaen!, Zaen this is Ulbrecht, please respond we desperately need your help.....come back to us please!" only static. he let his straining arm slam back down onto the thick metal floorboard of the land raider. the static would drive him insane he thought. no one could reach them and he could not reach anyone either. He thought to himself, "might as well be floating dead in space...." but then remembered the Emperor's gift to them, using his heavenly powers to drive the Tyranid swarm away from them in their weakened state and brought himself togeather, but then wondered if the emperor had granted the rest of the squad inside the caves similar actions of grace.


----------



## White Knight

Davion fires while alarbus runs to kreg. He moves forwards slowly, making sure he is not attacked by this thing but close enough to help alarbus and kreg. He keeps on firing his bolter ,waiting for alarbus to get kreg to safety so giving him the chance to throw some krak grenades. His mind is filled with rage at the thing that attacked from behind shadows instead of facing them and giving them a chance to die a honourable death.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm nodded at Elzar and placed his hand on his shoulderguard,* "Good work here brother, what you have discovered will indeed aide us in our fight against these foul xenos. Our brothers Alarbus, Davion and Kreg should know this information, I am going to go find them, your skills may be needed."*

He had many things going through his mind right now, mostly how this new information would fit into the coming battles with the Tyranid scum. It actually made it easier for the Black Templars now, his chapter loved to kill the enemy up close and personal, this played to their advantage. He hoped the Land Raider and the brothers there were holding their position, the fact that he couldn't get radio contact with the outside world worried him.

He thought about sprinting down the cave system to get to his brothers quicker but knew that this was the Tyranids' home turf and he would most likely run into a trap, he had seen too many brothers die that way in his long life. His Crozius activated and his bolt pistol at the ready he set off further into the cave system to find his brothers who he had sent in. 

The caves were dark and wet, of course, but these did not impede him in his pursuit signs of his brothers' were everywhere, footprints being the easiest to follow. As the darkness of the cave enveloped him he said a tiny litany of faith, his mind and heart steeled for whatever the xenos would throw at him.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak looked at Sigmund and said "No brother. I may be in pain but it would be unwise for you to help as you are now as slow and if the foul xeno attack again then we will be needing your bolter if you want to live, to continue the fight against the Emperors enemies. With that he turned back and continued to crawl to the medical box. He finally got their and immediatly set to work on keeping himself alive. He would not die so he could avenge Arius and continue to use his master Delhours weapons on the xeno, traitors and mutants.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen crept toward the next rock pillar as his helmet began to blare with static. 

_"chuugggzzz…Za..n..aen?....zzzzzz…i..’s…Ul..e..cht…chuggzzzzz”_

Zaen fumbled to try and hold onto the signal but it disappeared as quickly as it had surfaced. Zaen kicked the dust in disappointment; he had been so close to making contact. He looked upward again and his eyes widened in horror as a few of the tyranid made their way from the rest of the group and over to his position to investigate. Zaen quickly moved on, making a mental note not to ever try and sneak in power again.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar nodded fervently at the chaplain and quickly reloaded his bolter and wiped his chainsaw down with a cloth soaked in tyranid venom. The congealing blood was burnt away in small, spiralling wisps of smoke.

As he walked behind the chaplain his mind fluttered between elation and paranoia. He had a strange feeling the chaplain admired his talents and liked him however he was concerned by the chaplains continual attempts to support him, did the chaplain think he was weak?

Was his passive attitude being taken for weakness. He felt his hackles rise at the thought. He would show them, he was not weak. He set his bolter onto single shot and followed Vilhelm through the gloom. His keen eyes were narrowed and they pierced the shadows as he searched for any sign of an ambush.

He would prove he was not weak


----------



## unxpekted22

Zaen: The tyranid investigators begin coming straight toward your position; you gulp and prepare to fight to the death, but at the last moment they turn slightly and speed into a small tunnel near you, that you had over looked, you find a tunnel near you to escape through. You are about to head in a different direction so they do not find you, but then your super human hearing and helmet sensors pick up the unmistakable sound of bolter fire coming far from within that same tunnel. You know this means other Black templars must be close, and you have no choice in your duty but to follow. once you enter the tunnel you pick up no signs of tyranids in front of you and the bolter rounds were far enough away where the tyranids that had passed you would not have come in contact with the marines yet, as if they had disappeared. 

Alarbus and Davion you get Kreg to his feet as davion continues firing into the darkness, the three of you then stand up and fire in the direction of the invisible enemy; the tunnel only being so wide the target is hit multiple times and fades into appearance as it falls to the ground dead. you are confused, and to make things worse a large pulse round comes out of no where and hits davion square in the back. the three of you turn but again see nothing. Alarbus becomes furious at his invisible enemy and confusion. Davion is shocked but still able to fight, and Kreg continues to fight beside you.

Elzar and Vilhelm continue making their way through the dark caverns, and as they hear the echoes of battle come to their ears the chaplain becomes more and more eager to re-join his squad, quickening his cautious pace to a run, and soon they were sprinting through the caverns. Before they can reach the others, a Ravener shoots up from the ground in front of Vilhelm, which then pins him to the ground. Elzar still thinking about proving his strength does not even stagger in his running, hurling himself shoulder first into the beast knocking it back off of Vilhelm. Vilhelm will deliver the final blow, full of fury at his carelessness and thinking of his men dieing while he cannot reach them.

Dahkanis, you reach the controls and pick up the signal telling them your name and rank. Without wasting any time, the brother marine speaks to you, "This is the _Crozius_ what is the current situation with the Tyranid cleansing? We're picking up a ton of Tau movement on the moon, and hardly any of our own. what the hell is going on sir?" (you did not realize the tau movement or the lack of templar signals as the base has been under attack, and has badly lost due to being out numbered, and taken by surprise under ground diggers and flyers. Also, most of the elite soldiers were with the majority of the crusade in the mountains. so do your best to explain to the fleet what is going on.) your three squad members will be fine and report no further dangers for the time being.

Shadowthorn you are still hacking away at the Tyranids and getting slowly closer to the cave entrance. no real goal in mind, but you are unable to stop and it is the only goal you can get yourself to even think of at this point. The tyranid numbers coming from the cave has not yet begun to diminish. Most of the tau around you have fallen, and in a surprising act, you feel the hands of fire warriors suddenly grab hold of your shoulders and pull you backwards. more warriors rush in front of you and begin holding off the Tyranids. some getting shot by their own weaponry in return. you are soon thrown into the backseat of a Piranha and sped off to the rear-lines. 

Aun 'Tsar you watch two things happen, the first is Kavaal 'El firing his weapons from the air and then fall fast to the ground, colliding with the earth and making the desert sand splash around him. you then watch your fire warriors make sure his efforts are not in vain by quickly filling the gap he had made in the line of Tyranids and grabbing hold of Shadowthorn, pulling him to safety. all you do is point a finger towards Kaaval 'El, and a team of crisis suits charges into the fray toward him, fending off scavenger tyranids like mad-men, fighting hard to impress and oblige their inspiring leader. there is no more you can do and a piranha speeder quickly flies up next to you as well, the driver waving for you to get in.

Kavaal 'El, you plummet to the ground as described above. Your armor and the sand are all that saved you from death, but your armor is severely damaged. it is damaged so much you can barely get it to move, especially since one of your arms has broken in trying to stop the fall. You look up out of the sand, shaking your head so some more of it falls off of your helmet. A team of battlesuits surrounds you, and you are soon picked up by the leader of the team, and are flown to safety as well. 

Kelarr: continue preparing the bombarding of the western cave entrances. Your forces have fallen back in a quick and efficient manner, as well trained warriors should. let the strike begin. the manta will fire its large weapons as well as the hammer heads and skyrays. since time is of the essence, you make sure the shield drones are with the squads unable to reach a safe distance in time. you certainly wouldn't want to be the kind of commander who is directly responsible for the deaths of your own men.

Ulbrecht and Beziak, you along with Derych and Sigmund, have literally begun crawling through the sand toward the desert in an attempt to reach the base, or at least a place where they can get a clear radio signal.


----------



## Azwraith

“This is the Crozius, State your name and rank” a voice commanded down the line, “Dahkanis, 4th Sword Brethren of Crusade Ship Crozius” Dahkanis quickly responded “what is the current situation with the Tyranid cleansing? We're picking up a ton of Tau movement on the moon, and hardly any of our own. what the hell is going on sir?” the commanding voice replied Dahkanis let out a sigh as he tried to explain the situation “Sir, we have been attacked by the Tyranid scourge, I am unsure of the full scale of the attack but my recollection is as follows, about 0500 after I had finished my 36 hour post on guard I was just about to enter the marine quarters when the attack began I gathered the other marines who were coming off guard at the same time and we rallied to the front lines we were attacked by diggers who had dug their way through our frontal barrier and were launching ambushes on marines all over.. . at least what I could tell from the bolter fire. My squad has been fighting swarms of tyranids for hours now trying to locate any survivors but we have been unsuccessful, we set up camp close to the communication room in order to re-coup and wait your call.. I had tried the uplink earlier but there seemed to be some sort of interruption with the transmission.”

The lines went dead and Dahkanis waited he had hoped the transmission had not ended but he couldn’t hear any static so he assumes not , mid-way through his thought process a voice came through the line “Sorry for the delay in response brethren, I am reporting the news to crusade command please sit tight for 5 minutes while we decide on the best course of action”, “That is preposterous you expect us to wait here like sitting ducks, we need a response immediately so we can move to a more safer position there is only 4 of us remaining we cannot survive another attack” Dahkanis responded in disgust there was another quick pause before the voice responded “please wait 5 minutes for your orders we will resume communication then” and the line was disengaged. “Wankers!” Dahkanis yelled down the line before realizing that wasn’t the smartest idea. “sorry lads, lets pull back and stay away from the entrance I don’t want passing tyranids noticing us and we now have to wait for those diplomats to decided what our next action should be” he spoke to his fellow marines, the moved away from defensive positions muttering profanities…


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr critically looked at the Pathfinder screens at the battlefield at the western cave entrance.
"Manta, clear a strip through the tyranids advance for an airdrop of shield drones, Pathfinders confirm Markerlight targeting," Kelarr said, looking over to where the Skyrays were, "Skyrays empty your payloads on the cave entrance, Hammerhead, deliver a submunitions package right down the neck of the tunnel before it's collapsed."
He took a deep breath as he looked at each of the screens, rather troubled that he didn't have enough forces to deal with the sheer quantity of Tyranids all over, and that the space marines hadn't killed as many as he had hoped.
Kelarr needed another reprieve of his forces to combat the latest swarm out of the western entrance but there was very little left he could use.
"Earth Caste?" Kelarr tried.
"We'll have another Skyray ready soon, Shas'O," the Tau replied.
"We need more than just a Skyray or two," Kelarr said with a frown.
"We're working as fast as possible," the Tau returned.
"Then build a high-yield multi-barrel Ion Cannon, we need more firepower on the field!" Kelarr said.
"An experimental weapon? Shas'O that's unwise," the Tau said.
"The enemy has superior numbers and firepower that equals our own, we need an edge, and technology has always been our edge, devote your entire facility if you have to, I want it on a Hammerhead with disruption pods, on the field as soon as possible," Kelarr said.


----------



## Void_Dragon

"A high-yield Ion cannon? That is far too long range to be accurate..." Kaaval'El said into his communicator as he removed the last of his destroyed stealth suit. He engaged the co-pilot console of the Piranah, and released a marker drone from the underside of the flier.

Under Kaaval'El's control, the drone sped back along the mountain ridges, heading for the entrance where the last few Fire Warriors were still attempting to hold the Tyranids at bay. It came round the back, and hovered low, near to the entrance. The drone would be destroyed by the blast, but at least this way the blast would hit. Hoverring lightly a few metres from the entrance, the drone's makerlight engaged. Back in the control room, a tiny red light lit up over the cave entrance, guiding the long range weapons to their target with unerring accuracy.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen slowly proceeded down the tunnel, senses alert. The bolter fire seemed to have emanated from up ahead. Zaen knew he had to find his brethren, it was his duty to fight by their side and they had to know about the Tyranid’s secret deep down in these tunnels. Zaen crept along further, becoming increasingly aware that he should’ve come across the tyranids by now. He began to stalk along faster, interested.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar never saw the tyranid but suddenly it appeared before them bearing Vihelm to the ground as it exploded upwards. Elzar saw the opportunity and ducked his shoulder sending the tyranid flying. It hit the wall and rushed him, he raised his bolter yet the tyranid was upon him and he desperately parried its frenzied blows with his gauntlets, his chainsword swinging uselessly from his arm. He anticipated a blown and grabbed the tyranids bony wrist crushing it till it squealed in pain yet it broke free and he parried a second blow before throwing a feeble punch that the tyranid avoided easily. He desperately wanted to disengage yet he could not see Vilhelm, though he hoped he wold come to his aid. 

He threw a second punch straight at the raveners head and it connected causing it to stagger he reached for his chain sword as.....


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn could see the bombardment begining, if the other Tau had just listened to him in the first place the casualties sustained, he slammed his fist into the hull of the Pirhanna and said "Pilot there is a small Tau outpost in the forests north of here take me there" as he closed his eyes and began to sleep.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm jumped up from the ground, his crozius swinging for the Tyranid's head, the fury of not being able to get to his men powering his blow with more than normal force. Pictures were going through his mind of one of his first battles as an Astartes, another situation like this but he had been unable to get to his men fast enough and they had been completely decimated. He would not allow that to happen to his brothers in the caves, by the Emperor he would not allow it.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht's advantage in battle had been turned against him, but even with the power armor dragging him down, he along with the otehr three would not give up. He raked at the sand in front of him and watched it pass through his fingers as he pulled himself forward, Sigmund, derych, and Beziak with him. He was concerned for brother Beziak, but he knew that Beziak had seen many more crusades than he had and so did not stop to ask him if he was alright again. His patch work did not appear as good as Elzar's, which was to be expected, but it made him concerned all the same.

He kept his sights fixed forwards, looking into the everlasting view of desert. The Emperor had willed them life. They would crawl all the way back to the black templar base of operations if it was the last thing they would ever do. he wanted so badly to curse repeatedly about his power armor failing him, but he thinks the words, "complaining gets nothing done. this is the situation i ahve bene given to test my strength, will, and faith. I will accept the challenge, no matter the odds! To curse the turn of events is to succumb to the forces of chaos! I will not let the twisted methods of Tzeentch stop me in my mission to cleanse this world." he then could not help but actually pronounce the next thoughts, spewing them in an anger riddled growl, "This world will become Holy once more! When defending your name father, nothing will stop me!"

He then plunged his right hand into the sand in front of him, sunlight gleaming off of his black armored knuckles, continuing his hardship, and possibly sparking more motivation into the others. his weapons dragged along with him, slowing him down, but he would not drop his means of attack and defense. This world seemed to be crawling with xenos, mysteries, and surprises after all...


----------



## White Knight

Davion fires a few more shots and then reloads him empty bolter. He lets go of his chainsword and lets it hand from his wrist. He takes a frag grenade and throws it down the cavern. He holds his chainsword again and fires a few more shots. He hopes he and his brothers are far away enough from the frag grenades blast radius.


----------



## Lord Ramo

( sorry i havent posted been busy)

Beziak crawled slowly behind the other marines being wounded did not help, the hole in his chest kept on opening and he could feel his strength ebbing away. He only managed to keep on going purely through anger that the xeno were polluting the Emperors domain. He leaned against a rock to catch his breath back. He could only think of getting back to a base to get this Emperor damned armour repaired and his wound patched.


----------



## unxpekted22

Zaen: You hear a loud blast come through the tunnel. you no longer worry about caution because things have obviously gotten serious up ahead. you sprint, bolter and servo-harness weapons ready. you finally come to find Alarbus, kreg, and a new marine you have not met, all shooting at thin air, but the air was definitely attacking them.

Elzar and Vilhelm you also run quickly towards the noise, and find the same thing that Zaen does, in fact you see Zaen on the opposite side of the group still running to help. how the hell did he get in here? you wonder.

Alarbus, Davion, Zaen, Vilhelm, and Elzar: you all finish off the enemy and now have time to examine the bodies, which take a long time to come into view. You all discover they are tyranids though im sure at least some of your characters had a hunch already but now you know for sure. Elzar explains what he had discovered (just summarize). Zaen, explain what you saw as well. between the two of you, you realize the tyranids have developed the stealth technology of the tau suits as well. (an invisible tyranid is what knocked you into the caverns zaen)

between this and the next part you may need to post more than once or twice, so post as much as you want until i take you somewhere else.

As a group, and now that all five of your characters know whats going on from both elzar's end and zaen's end, and with presumably the rest of the squad still waiting in the land raider outside (unknown to you that the cave has been shut) come up with a plan, a course of action. whatever is agreed upon will be the course taken. obviously i will have the final say. as usual, address your ideas to the chaplain.

Dahkanis after waiting much longer than five minutes, the Crozius responds back to you:
_
"Brother Dahkanis the situation on Tri'vaa seems to have changed dramatically. The fact that our base of operations on the moon has been wiped out is a shock in itself, but the Tau forces have been waging a violent battle against the tyranids on the western side of the mountain range our brothers entered. The Tau now have far more militaristic force on the moon than what was expected. Subtly taking back this sector for the emperor will now be impossible.

Also, some very unfortunate news. Our forces on the moon, have been almost completely wiped out. we had to send strongly focused radar pings into the mountain range to actually see the status of the mission. between the failure of our forces, and the large battles with the tau, we are lead to believe that the amount of tyranid infestation on the planet is far greater than what we had anticipated as well.

As a result of all previous statements, the Marshal has contacted Helbrecht about the matter. We will be receiving reinforcements soon. you and your squad of three must hold down the base for as long as possible. we have a few men aboard still that will be sent to aid in the retrieval of our survivors, weapons, and vehicles since you have no means to reach them. they will then come to your location for further support. That is all brother, may the emperor be by your side."_

your squad remain in position awaiting any further commands. Looks like its time to buckle down. you and three initiates are now responsible for reclaiming as much of the former base as possible and holding it until reinforcements come. ( i do not mean that helbrecht is coming himself. i mean for him to acknowledge to the situation as a high priority and is more easily able to contact other fleets and has command over the individual marshals that the one of the crozius's fleet would not necessarily have.)

Ulbrecht and Beziak you have not yet gotten any signal...but little do you know that the base has had problems of its own. to your surprise, you spot a ball of fire in the sky above you, and in just a few moments a drop pod smashes into the desert sand. A Squad of nine initiates armed to the teeth jog out, as well as a techmarine who runs to the land raider that was still in view, but a large Black box shape in the distance behind them. Ulbrecht, get the techmarine's attention. he thinks your all crawling because of wounds. tell him about the emp blast and the problem with your power armor. Beziak, ask the marines whats going on, also, tell them the rest of your squad is still inside the caverns. they will tell you the rest of your squad is dead. you tell them Vilhelm was with them.

Shadowthorn, after passing out from exhaustion, you awake to the bright red eye-lens of the fire warrior pilot's helmet looking right at you turned around in his seat saying "Sir, sir, We're here." get out of the piranha, and enter the small outpost in the wooded area you have come to, northwest of the battle. get patched up and contact the ethereals that are on the planet. update them on the situation, assuming Kelarr is still far too busy to do so, and knowing Aun 'Tsar has a reputation for not contacting the other ethereals. 

Aun' Tsar travel back to the small city and go to base headquarters where you find Kelarr still completely focused on his screens, the other tau in the room all busy entering his commands. you remain silent so as not to disturb, and to watch. your head is full of thoughts, the battle was sickening and overwhelming. None of the fire caste you saw died today in order to expand the greater good, but lost their lives to what was basically pest control instead, and in vein at that. 

Shas'O'Kelarr You have no idea where shadowthorn has gone but have no time to ask or search. Aun 'tsar quietly re-enters the control room behind you. You would speak to him for a moment but you get word of the hammerhead being fitted and ready to move-out. get it into position and have it fire. it was built quickly though and is based on an experimental weapon as it was in the first place. it will take out the cave exits, stopping the forthcoming of tyranid forces, but the weapon explodes as it is fired, destroying the hammerhead and many infantry around it are vaporized as well.

Kaaval'El you watch as the experimental hammerhead flies in overhead, charges and fires its weapon after locking onto the markerlight signal. it hits but vaporizes everything in a large radius around it. being injured you had already made sure you weren't close enough to the battle to get in the way. you discover your arm to only have a minor break, you've had worse. you fly back by yourself to the small city to follow Aun 'tsar and get your arm fixed up, as well as your suit.


(Solitaire is having some keyboard trouble, or something like that, so his roles in my posts will be pretty passive like this until he tells me everything is up and running and he can make a good full post.)


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr took a deep breath in momentary reprieve, he was getting a headache from all the things running through his head. He gave his head a little shake and got back into it.
He saw Aun'Tsar enter but new traffic came through from the Earth Caste.
"It's finished already? Hmm... No other choice then, deploy it at the western caves, the Tyranids there have the mimicry of our technology," Kelarr said, a little worried that the Earth Caste had been so hasty with an experimental weapon, true he needed it fast, but there was a reason he didn't carry two Cyclic Ion Blasters himself to this planet.

He watched from the Hammerhead camera as the cannon spun into action and unleashed a maelstrom of ion projectiles like never before, totally annihilating the area, the Tyranid-version broadsides attempted to fire back, missing miserably before they too became engulfed in waves of ion particles.
All within the matter of a second the camera suddenly cut out.
"Wh...what happened?" Kelarr asked through the radio, but no response. He switched cameras to the Pathfinders and fell back a step as he looked at a vast crater where the Hammerhead was supposed to be, not even a shred of debris was left behind.
"Uh... Shas'O it... it just exploded... It wasn't hit at all... I don't know what happened," the Pathfinder answered.
"H...how?" Kelarr asked, shocked speechless, non-specific rage built up inside, furious at his own folly, desperation, at the Tyranids, at the hasty Earth Caste members, at technology in general, at the backfire of the weapon, everything.
"I got some readings before it rapidly went critical," an Earth Tau said, "It must have overheated, some of the mechanisms could have gotten in the way and caused a breach in the Ion feed with the heat, and set the process off. It's scientifically proven Ion Cannons occasionally fire properly that the projectile can pass through almost any matter."
"Was it worth it..." Kelarr asked no one in particular, leaning forward onto the terminal in slight mourning, but trained instincts kept his emotions in check so he could maintain full clarity of thought to provide optimal strategic advice.
The weapon was so effective, but it had backfired so quickly, he needed them to properly create one, have a drone controlled Hammerhead and such so there was no risk. But how would they trust him now? How would he trust himself?


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn nodded his thanks for to the pilot and said "go get some rest if anyone has any troubles tell them to come to me" he climbed oout of the Pirahna, walking towards a pair of Crisis suits that were guarding the entrance, one cocked its head inquisitivly and said "Shadowthorn we had no news of you coming here" the Commander looked up and said "I know" as he walked past into a large courtyard, there was thirty or so Fire warriors assembled in a long row, each one wearing red robes over their armour. His Fire warriors, the elite of his Cadre were assembled here in total around a hundred of his best and most loyal Tau. 

Shadowthorn walked up some dirt covered steps and into a large oval room where a group of Earth Caste were working on large consoles, one snapped to his feet and saluted, Shadowthorn saying "Vio're it is good too see you again" as he walked towards him and laid his hand on the scarred Earth Caste's shoulder saying "now i need a bed and some rest" as he let Vio're lead him away.

Shadowthorn awoke in a white bed, he pulled his legs out of his bed and walked towards his armour, he put it on weakly and walked out of the room into a long hallway, there was a pair of Fire warriors standing guard, both slumped to the floor asleep, Shadowthorn smiled slightly as he walked down the marbelled hall, a cold breeze whipping around him. 

Shadowthorn came out into the command centre and said "put me through to the Ethereals", he waited a few seconds before one of the Eearth Caste nodded. Shadowthorn began to talk "Ethereal the mission went well but at a cost......i would like to bring you upto date Shas'O'Kelarr he has served greatly in times of war he deserves recognition as does........Aun' Tsar both are well admired Commanders".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Vilhelm let out a long sigh of relief and wasn't ashamed for his brothers to hear it, *"Praise the Emperor that we are all in good condition."* he said to no one in particular before kicking a fallen Tyranid in the head. *"Not only do they mirror the weaponry of the Tau but now it seems they mirror the stealth technologies also....the Tau have much to answer for." * He bent over to examine to corpse and was silent for awhile before saying, *"Any suggestions as to what we do next?"*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak watched as nine initaites and a techmarine disembarked from a drop pod that had landed near them. The marines rushed over beliving that the sigsmund derych and ulbrecht were wounded, like he was. As a marine propped him up against a rock to check his wound he could hear Ulbrecht talking to the techmarine about their power armour. He listened in not only to that conversation but also to two initiates talking about the primary base being attacked and almost all of the brother marines on planet being slain. "Chaplin Vilhelm and several of our brother marines are still inside the cave complex," Beziak said when one mentioned the Chaplin. "I have a feeling that they are alive and may need our help."


----------



## triggerfinger

as the marines disembarked Ulbrecht was in a surprised awe. 

"My faith has bene rewarded yet again"

he is unable to get himself to speak until he realizes the techmarine is going to pass them and go straight to the land raider.

"A techmarine! wait a minute, he could probably help us!"

he yells to the techmarine, _"Techmarine wait! we need your help! we are not injured. A Tau EMP blast damaged the land raiders electrical systems and shut down our power armor as well. is there anyway you can fix them so that we don't have to crawl like miserable insects?_


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis and his retinue had been waiting in the small communications room for nearly 2 hours waiting for a response from the crozius fleet all the marines where clearly frustrated but non of them need say so. dahkanis had been scouting the surrounding area from their position at the comm. room when the radio board started flashing.

"Brother Dahkanis the situation on Tri'vaa seems to have changed dramatically. The fact that our base of operations on the moon has been wiped out is a shock in itself, but the Tau forces have been waging a violent battle against the tyranids on the western side of the mountain range our brothers entered. The Tau now have far more militaristic force on the moon than what was expected. Subtly taking back this sector for the emperor will now be impossible.

Also, some very unfortunate news. Our forces on the moon, have been almost completely wiped out. we had to send strongly focused radar pings into the mountain range to actually see the status of the mission. between the failure of our forces, and the large battles with the tau, we are lead to believe that the amount of tyranid infestation on the planet is far greater than what we had anticipated as well.

As a result of all previous statements, the Marshal has contacted Helbrecht about the matter. We will be receiving reinforcements soon. you and your squad of three must hold down the base for as long as possible. we have a few men aboard still that will be sent to aid in the retrieval of our survivors, weapons, and vehicles since you have no means to reach them. they will then come to your location for further support. That is all brother, may the emperor be by your side." spoke then same voice from before.

"Typical" spitted Dahkanis he always had a sharp tongue when it came to officals and board watchers, he wasnt at all happy with the current situation and wasnt sure on what he could do the communications room was in a poor part of the now ruined complex if his brother marines where to find their way back to the HQ they would have no way of knowing and could not defend themselves well if a attack was made. however they could not leave the communication room. 

His men stood awaiting his orders as he contemplated the situation, "alright men, i have an idea as we are not sure about how many tyranids are still in the area and we will be in a lot of trouble if we run into another ravaner or emporer forbid a carniflex we need to stick together take it slow and work as a team" he spoke to his men "so what do you suggest?" Arkon spoke to his senior officer "I was getting to that Arkon! now we need a way to stay in contact with the crozius and still be able to find a good defensive positions, so i have an idea" dahkanis spoke and took a deep breath "i know the armoury is near by just near the ravaners body. if we take a power pack and a helmet we can place it over the speaker and the microphone and wire it through our communications network so we can stay in contact", "great idea!" replied Sazuil the second initiate under his command. 

After a quick dash to the armour and a jerry rig of the communications system they made there way to a higher part of the HQ complex.. 'The Bridge' so to speak.

"Okay Men, set up the heavy bolters in a these points" dahkanis said as he pointed to the stairs and the over looks of the bridge position, he again started to speak "men push over as many desks and equipment as necessery to form a barracde and chain the heavy bolters down to the ground, as we chain our weapons to our person to defend us, so two shall the weapons of this Command post be chained to it, so they may defend it" explaining his meaning behind this action "I know more than any Templar that we are men of combat and not marksmen however in this situation we must forgo our lust for close combat and play this smart if we want to survive and to save our men and claim this moon for the emporer we shall do whatever we can." he spoke as he raised his hand and all three men shouted in unison "FOR THE EMPORER!"


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar stabbed through the gut of a tyranid and convened with the rest of the group. He felt his breath coming in shallow gasps and he quickly reloaded his bolter as the chaplain asked for suggestions and he paused waiting for the others to suggest a course of action before speaking up.

"The pulse weaponry upon the tyranid's back is linked to their breathing. A single long breath can produce a blast of immense power. Therefore we need to press them, as i dont believe we can out shoot these tyranids but if we keep them locked in close combat they will no have the oxygen levels to produce a pulse blast. We are the best combat troops in the galaxy, the pride of the emperor, we can win this. We need to reconvene with the land raider and move back to base. This information must be told to HQ"


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen lowered his flamer with a mechanical hiss; the air around him still shimmered with heat. Smoking corpses lay all around him, Tyranic features slowly seeping into view. He was glad that he found his brothers when he did; even invisible foes are no match for purifying flame. 

He greeted each marine in turn, pleased that each still breathed. Zaen then focused his attention on Elzar, _“It is indeed troubling that the Tyranid have developed both pulse and stealth biomorphs, the close combat strategy however could have some merit.”_ He crossed his arms and fixed each marine in the group with a stare, _“More troubling still is what I found down there.”_ Zaen gestured behind him. _“A Norn-queen works below, producing these new biomorphs and churning out yet more terrifying foes. I agree with Elzar, we must fall back to the Raider and communicate this to HQ. They must be made aware that the situation has changed, for the worst...”_


----------



## darkreever

After hearing the techmarine's revalation, Alarbus could stay silent no longer. _"We cannot retreat in the face of the enemy, not now when we are so close to their heart. It is the Emperor's will that this be thrust upon us, we cannot back down from His will."_ He said, turning to chaplain Vilhelm and hoping for support. 

Gripping his weapons ever tighter, Alarbus took a step in the direction Zaen had come from. _"We cannot shirk from our duty, rid this system of the alien forces plagueing it, not now when we have the chance to strike a great blow or die a heroe's death, if that be His desire."_ He added, hoping the others would feel the same; but even if they did not, Alarbus knew that at least he would be willing enough to go and fight the Emperor's enemies in these caves.


----------



## unxpekted22

Davion, the group turns to you to hear your opinion on the matter. 

elzar and Zaen try to talk Alarbus out of going to the norn queen's cavern. if alarbus goes no matter what, would you support him or leave him to serve the emperor in the way he feels he is meant to?

Vilhelm further discuss the matter as well.

Alarbus feel free to respond to their next comments and suggestions as you see fit.

Ulbrecht and Beziak, the techmarine fixes the problem with your suits, he tells you it was no ordinary emp blast as regular emp technology that the space marines have seen from the tau in the past would not effect power armor in such a way. most likely yet another one of the experimental advances in weaponry he says. 

after hearing about the chaplain the squad moves with the techmarine to the land raider where they discover the emperor's champion body laying inside, and become filled with the shocking realization of just how unprepared their brothers must have been down here on the moon. the tech marine wastes no time in getting the raider fixed, and soon blasts away the fallen rock in front of the cave. Beziak knows the way to where the others had been, derych saying he had forgotten. remember you are still wounded but the support of your new and old allies helps you on. you do not reach the others yet. ulbrecht describe the scene from your point of view and then posting after beziak, include the going into the caves being led by him.

Dahkanis Not long after setting up a defense, the tyranids locate your group and push to reach you and your men. more have come, the raveners and gargoyles being the spear hit on the under-defended base. Now gaunts have come as well. you discover for the first time they are using pulse weaponry but being tyranids they are not very accurate as seen by past events in the posts. the four of you are overwhelmed but defending with as brutal efficiency as four space marines can offer.

shadowthorn the ethereal council asks you just what that "cost" was, they inquire more specifically how many of their men had died, and also inquire what was different about the tyranids, how had they gone from being a small amount to finish off to a force to be reckoned with again? (you do NOT know about the norn queen.)

Shas'O'Kelaar. for the first time since the tyranids began spewing from the caves, you sit down. Aun 'Tsar tells you he will get you information about what is happening inside the caverns, in hopes of being able to prepare themselves in a way that this wont happen again. you start getting your own ideas on how to prevent the recent events from happening again.

Aun 'tsar: pending (pm me if you know you can make a post)

Kaaval 'El: Aun 'tsar radios to you that he wants you to find a way into the caves through the rubble, and discover the tyranid source and if you can to find how they have evolved into using their own weaponry against them. for now just find a way into the caverns, i will lead you on from there.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr flicked through the cameras quickly as he took a grand survey of the whole battle so far. Several of his Shas'Ui were executing his more successful traps by their own initiative now, the Pathfinders near the western entrance kept their cameras locked on what used to be the cavern entrance, keeping silent vigil over it in case any Tyranids got the idea to burrow out.
Pathfinders watching the Land Raider reported general space marine activity.
Kelarr took a breath of relief, at least the space marines were recovering, he finally had something to throw any spare Tyranids at if he needed to free up forces.
He swayed away from the terminal and took a few steps back, landing in a seat tiredly, his weathered face seeming to have gained a few more lines.
"Noble Aun'Tsar?" Kelarr asked as he turned to the Ethereal, "It is good to see that you are unharmed."
The Ethereal was back and the battle seemed to grow a little calmer, he felt the battle stress slowly unwind in his mind. His soldiers must be feeling worse than he was though, he'd need to organise replacements as soon as enough Devilfish came available.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar stopped himself from rolling his eyes at Alarbus's comments however he admired the marines fervour and he saw some sense in the marines arguments. They were so close yet the mission was suicidal. He placed an arm upon Alarbus's shoulder as the marine prepared to move towards the norm queens lair. An internal turmoil raged within him, it was a perfect chance to prove himself. A death or glory mission to strike a huge blow against the tyranids 

He whispered desperately in Alarbus's ear
"You cannot serve the emperor dead. You are a great warrior and the chaplain needs your tactical knowledge. You should not risk your life recklessly"

He turned to the group and said allowed

"Their are advantages and disadvantages to Alarbus's plan. We are close and we have made a serious dent in the forces of the tyranid. If we are to act, we must act now as every moment we linger the tyranid numbers increase. If we were to suceed and kill the norm queen it would be a huge blow to the tyranid forces.

However the mission is suicide and Alarbus is too valuable to loose. The queen must be huge and if we were going to kill it we will have to collapse the chamber upon it. I seriously doubt we have enough democharges?

I still advise that we return to HQ and even if we decide to attack someone must return to the landraider. HQ must be warned however I believe this is a great opportunity.Therefore I believe someone should go, this is a fantastic opportunity. If the chaplain permits, I suggest a stealthy mission of 2 people if we have the democharges."

He stealed himself and said in a clear voice

"Therefore I will volunteer to go with Alarbus if he still wishes to go."


----------



## Lord Ramo

It didn't take long for Beziak to lead his brother marines back to where the Arius had died. Beziak kept his eyes away from Arius tomb before leading them down another passage that lead to the cavern filled with both dead marines and dead tyranids. It was slow and painful for Beziak and he slowed the rest of his brother marines down. He had to have Derych and Sigsmund close at hand in case his wound got too much and they would help him along. His brother marines were shocked by the cavern filled with their brothers and he heard one mutter, "They were unprepared for this, but at least they died serving the Emperor." Beziak sat on the dead carnifex which had been opened with a chainsword, he had to catch his breath. Soon supported by Derych he began to lead the squad down a passage with boot marks, hopefully finding his brothers.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn looked at a Earth Caste and grinned before saying "Council i lost seventy Tau in the attack........a most unnaceptable loss i will personnaly take the punishment as for the Tyranids they are different, the utillased our own weapons against us i must lay blame on those who were already on the planet for alowing our weaponary to fall into enemy hands".


----------



## unxpekted22

As davion thinks of his opinion and Alarbus turns back around, Kreg turns to Zaen, realizing he should be at the land raider still with Ulbrecht and also Beziak now. 

"_Zaen, how did you get in the caverns, and on top of that how did you get deeper into the caverns than us? How do we know the land raider is okay?"_


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen turned to face the group of his brothers. He could feel the pain of indecision etched into each of their faces. A heavy silence hung in the air. Zaen started _“I feel Alarbus’s emotions harder than anyone of you could ever know. I was down there with the beast; I felt its blasphemous stench. Your pain and rage were once mine. How I got into those caverns no longer matters, brothers. It was based on a grudge of another, forged in anger. But I myself am needed back at the Land Raider.” _

Zaen looked toward Elzar, _“I agree with you, we must notify HQ of this development, but only that. To give your life in this senseless manner will not further our cause and honour the Emperor. I have no power over you of course, but my place is with my Land Raider.”_ Zaen bowed his head and pulled Alarbus aside, _“Now you make the choice that will define the rest of your life. Today you must face the greatest challenge a Space Marine can face, you must not fight.”_


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis and his retinue stood like iron statues overlooking the rubble of the HQ you could hear the sand and the air whip across the broken walls and towers as their motionless gaze everwatched for the tyranid enemy. they had been standing in their positions for hours dahkanis had continued to pray to the Emporer that they would be spared another confrontation with the enemy.

"To the right!" Screamed Arkon breaking the silence that startled the other brothers to attention. dahkanis left his post as he ran to arkons position. he could see in the distance what looked like genestealers or gaunts and a large dust cloud coming to their positions "Alright men we will not hide this time, we are the chosen of the Emporer we are the crusaders the purgers we are the will and the fire of the Emporer himself and we will not fall here it is our duty to our brothers that we hold this post. light up these aliens with holy bolter fire." Dahkanis spoke with a booming voice.

rounds of bolter fire started smashing into the tyranids as more and more appeared from all direction and did not cease in there constant waves. it was as if the Emporer himself was guiding their bolter fire as it felt like not one round missed its mark and tyrands fell to the ground one after another. but could they keep this up forever Dahkanis pondered and prayed to the Emporer that they could. because it seemed as though the tyranids where never ending.

Dahkanis began to notice after a few minutes of slaughtering the tyranids that their weaponery seemed to be flashing blue as the streams of light wizzed past their positions... "could it be possible?" he whispered to himself as he pondered the possibility that the tyranids had some how absorbed the tau weaponery. "Pathetic aliens we where right to cleanse this moon as the tau cannot even take care of their own weaponery" he spat out loud which would have raised the attention of his brethren had they not been screaming in the name of the emporer and the noise bellowing from the bolters did not help either.


----------



## darkreever

Alarbus's face contorted to one of rage, only his helmet kept all the others from seeing such a display. Pulling away from the techmarine, he could not help but feel disgusted by such words. _"Cowardice is for the weak brother techmarine; I will show no such thing in the face of the enemy. It is an insult to the Emperor that you would suggest running away when we must put a stop to the enemy. You break your oath to never give up and stop fighting, I shall take no part in it."_ He finished with a snarl before looking to the others.

_"If it is the Emperor's will that I die fighting the aliens leader, than I go to such a death willingly. Better to die on your feet as a warrior of the Emperor as brother Arius did than with your tail between your legs as you run away."_ Alarbus said before turning to walk further into the caves. He would no longer be party to the option of running away save if the chaplain dragged him back.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen watched Alarbus turn and storm away. He just would not or could not understand. Zaen suddenly called out to him, _"Alarbus! If you go down there, you go with my blessing. I pray the Emperor is watching over you, for you may see him soon."
_
With that Zaen turned and began to make his way back to his Land Raider to relay their gathered intelligence, leaving the others to decide which way to turn.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar watched the two marines walk in opposite directions and quickly made his decision. He gave the chaplain a small smile and patted his shoulder in farewell before following Alarbus down the passage. The marine heard him coming evidently thinking Elzar intended to stop him

"I'm coming with you brother. I think I may be of some use."
yet under his breath he muttered
"we go to our deaths but we will not die in vain"


----------



## Void_Dragon

Back at the Tau HQ, Kaaval'El slipped quickly into his replacement suit. His gun was still in working order, so he clipped it to the arm of the new suit. "Permission to take one of the Piranahs to get back up to the mountain, Aun?" He said into his communicator, as he started the ignition on the Piranah. He knew he would be allowed, with the usual warning of punishment if it didn't come back in one piece. Of course, the Ethereal never actually punished him when he dragged back weapons, vehicles and armour torn to shreds, because he always got the job done.

He had never flown a Piranah before, but all Tau technology was similar, and it wasn't long before he had the controls sussed and was speeding off around to the back of the mountain, hoping to find a less conspicuous entrance than the one covered by the Land Raider.

[[OOC: How long will it take for a Piranah to reach the rear side of the mountains?]]


----------



## unxpekted22

Kaaval 'El reaches the side of the mountains opposite of the tau's main position by the western caves. He finds there are even more openings on this side and wastes no time getting into the caverns. the quicker his leader knew the answers to the tyranid mysteries the better. expand on this.

Zaen As you walk in the opposite direction you suddenly run into a group of nine Black Templars as well as Ulbrecht beziak Sigmund and Derych. the others had begun following Zaen as well, but Zaen sees Beziak and then calls to Vilhelm who calls to Elzar and Alrabus to wait just a moment more. 
Elzar heal Beziak's wound once and for all.

The new squad is grateful for having found the chaplain and his squad still alive. Ulbrecht tells Zaen of the land raider situation, and that another techmarine has begun repairing it, thinking that all of its troops had been killed.

the whole squad is obviously surprised when they learn of the norn queen's existence. many of them are in agreement with Alarbus, but Elzar looks up from repairing Beziak's wound and says they would have better luck with only a couple of men. 

vilhelm and davion, say or do what you feel your characters would in the situation. neither of you will be going with elzar and alarbus.

Dahkanis as you continue fighting, a thunder hawk flies over head and begins to land just as the tyranids are about to make it into close combat with the four of you and thus bring on your demise. the thunder-hawk is mostly black against the evening sun and you think it surprising that reinforcements managed to come so quickly. its guns begin dissipating the Tyranid numbers and they no longer have a focused target in mind on your squad alone making it easier to defend yourselves. the thunderhawk turns as it lands and the sun reflects blindingly off of the ship's front, which was not black like the rest of it, but a bright shining gold.

Aun 'Tsar, keep in contact with Kaaval 'El, and also communicate with the ethereal council on the moon's planet that you believe many more tau will be needed, as the tyranids wiped out many stationed on the planet in just that one attack and it was safer to assume there would continue being that many in the future. On top of that you do not know the black templar situation....they may be calling for reinforcements as well.

Shas'O'Kelarr you leave the head quarters while eveyrting is momentarily at rest. you go to the vehicle production building where you had the experimental hammerhead made and speak with the earth caste further in person. it is up to you if you wish to have them try and make another one since it proved to be so powerful, now that they are not as rushed, or you can decide to do something else as the regret of firing the weapon still hurts you. if you decide the no option, what else do you plan to do then in order to stop the tyranids? i am not pushing either way, it is up to you.

Shadowthorn you apologize to the ethereals that you have to cut the meeting short and shut off the video feed, still not enjoying having to speak with ethereals longer than necessary. you go outside, communicate to kelarr that you are safe. look into the evening sky, away form the sun where the sky is a bluish purple, the orange shades laying beside the darkness, and get the feeling that something up there isn't right....as if enough things down here on the surface of the moon didn't seem right.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht was thankful that his power armor was working with him again rather than against him. Leave it up to his lack of knowledge about Tau technology to mistake the weapon for merely a _regular emp device_. Apparently the Tau had been devising weapons to use specifically against the Angels of Death, the alien bastards. Didn't they realize that their greater good was futile. How could they believe that they truly rule themselves entirely when the universe was constantly being bent to the wills of the God Emperor, the Chaos Gods, and beings like the C'tan? They were still young and foolish.

Ulbrecht stood behind Sigmund and Derych as they supported Beziak, and nine brethren walked behind him all eager to get their orders completed. Apparently they had stayed on the ship to help the fleet clean up some problems on other words in the sector. In other words these guys were top notch initiates, which he had guessed by all of the equipment they had. They were also all wearing the Templar insignia robes and had much more parchment flowing from their armor than himself. 

As they passed by the cavern that had been filled with fallen rock, it was his first time seeing what exactly had happened to Arius. There was cold spilt Tyranid blood on many of the pieces. It must have been hard for Beziak to pass by this place once again.

Soon they ran into Zaen, and all of the confusing new information that came with it.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: I'm Back!))

"Feel free to take a Piranha Kaaval'El." Said Aun'Tsar, "But this better survive better than your borrowed equipment has in the past. Keep me informed of all that happens I want immediate feedback as soon as possible." Aun'Tsar quickly opened another feed to the other Ethereals.
"Gentlemen can you here me?" He asked "I'm worried we will need more troops. The tyranids have taken a heavy toll on our forces and I think it will be required. . ."


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr recapped on the battle idly and one thing never failed to stick out painfully. He had mixed feelings over the experimental weapon incident, part of him knew it could work and that he needed it, the other part tired of casualties and wished to see no more harm to his noble warriors.
Now seemed to be a good time to visit the vehicle manufactory, he hooked up his radio to the terminal so he could immediately know if something had changed, before proceeding out.

He received the odd look from most of the Earth Tau, their expressions told nothing but Kelarr just kept focussed and headed to the overseer.
"Shas'O," the overseer said respectfully with a salute.
"Fio'Vre, I would like to apologise for authorising that weapon, but I'm still undecided on that matter," Kelarr said, folding his arms in thought.
"Experimental weapons are a calculated risk, the fact you authorised the construction of one said how dire this war is getting," the overseer said, "I saw its combat data and can understand your indecision. One minute of firing and it dealt more damage than a payload of skyray missiles."
"Can you integrate drone controls with that of a gunship so it can fly without a pilot?" Kelarr asked.
The overseer had an expression of deep thought as he ran things over in his head.
"The weapon took a lot of resources, and a drone controlled gunship, I fear it'd lack too much combat prowess and we would probably end up squandering the resources," the overseer replied.
"Hmm... We need an advantage Fio'Vre, my soldiers' numbers are dwindling," Kelarr said, taking a moment to think.
Again he hit a mental block trying to think of strategies to overwhelm his own technology, it frustrated him to no end that he had to fight something he didn't exactly want to be familiar with fighting.
"Could you design a shield against our own technology? I don't mind if it doesn't stop anything else, maybe have the Cannon a side project for spare time, have it properly designed and tested over time. It's effectiveness was undeniable, but so was its cost," Kelarr said.
"In theory, most of our technology is run off magnetic fields, we could develop limited dispersion fields, though they'd interfere with our own technology also, but if utilised properly we could shut down the fields when we fire..." the overseer said.
"So all we'd need is some inter-squad firing training, have them all fire at precisely the same time," Kelarr said, catching on.
"The field wouldn't be flawless, shots would get through, but it would be an edge, I'll begin designing them immediately," the overseer said, voicing his thoughts to himself as he went over to some other Earth Tau to discuss.
"So I'll just need to retrain a few fire warriors," Kelarr said, suddenly remembering he was going to refresh his troops, as they had to be tired by now from all the mobility his traps required.


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar turned to follow Alarbus when he heard the chaplain call out to him. He turned to see Beziak being supported by two marines. He hurried back and prepared to assess his wounds. He smiled as he saw the astartes immune system already repairing the damage. He removed a small syringe from the narthecium and gently injected a small amount of adrenalin into the wound. He smiled as the healing process sped up and the pain withdrew from Beziak's eyes. He drew a second syringe which contained a subtle mix of sugar solution, iron to give Beziak a boost.

He massaged a second skin healing cream onto Beziaks fresh kin to remove any soreness and stood up.
"Simple. You did a good job with my spare supplies."
He saw a look of confusion on Beziaks drawn face.
"Their is a puncture wound in this vein. I always put it into the thigh."
He winked
"Give yourself five minutes and then get up slowly"
He turned and moved back to where the marines were exchanging greetings and discussing the mission and asking to come with them. He looked at Alarbus and saw no emotions in the marines eyes. Elzar shrugged before addressing the group

"This mission is best done by stealth. We cannot overwhelm the norm queen by force, we need to bring down the cavern and that is best done by stealth. One to set the charge and one to watch his back."

He turned to Alarbus
"Do you agree brother?"


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak listened to Elzar and smiled as he could stand and fight un aided. "If its all the same to you brothers i would still like to go with you on this mission Brother Alarbus and Elzar." He said thinking of Arius. He knew that they would probably say no but he wanted to go anyway, for Arius. "I know you probably don't want me to go becuase i was wounded, but i would appreciate it if you let me tag along, even if i have to stay outside the chamber and keep the passageway free of tyranids. I am even fine with being used as bait to draw some tyranids away from the queen making it easier for you brothers."


----------



## unxpekted22

the squad leader of the group of nine addresses chaplain Vilhelm after Beziak's statement

"_Chaplain our base of operation has been destroyed and our objective was to retrieve these survivors we detected from the ship outside the caves, as well as the land raider. after we accomplished this task we were ordered to be support reinforcements for the retaking of our base. Though we would love to honor the emperor by attacking the norn-queen, your apothecary is right. let these two men do the task, as the rest of us will all be needed at the base i am sure."_

he looks at Beziak with his bright red eyes gleaming fiercely next to the black armor around it, chains rattling some as he turns. he says to you, _"I am sorry Brother, but your place is elsewhere. Avenging your fallen comrade is not here, but at our ambushed HQ."_

he turns back to the chaplain, _"Sir, we do not have much time to waste if we are to take this world."_

shas'O'Kelarr: if you wish you may do a follow up post from your last one.


----------



## dark angel

(OOC: im confused what do i do?)


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis and his retinue had continuely fired upon the tyranid scum for what felt like an eternity the situation was beginning to look dire as the aliens were closing in on their position and munitions were running low.

Dahkanis yelled out to his men "Stand your ground men we will not fail we can do this ready your chainswords but keep up the bolter fire!" he knew that they were doomed but he could not let his men down they had to fight to the last breath they had in them
"okay men its almost time to get into close combat this is our forte we can destroy them! on three 3....2..." Dahkanis was interrupted by a large shadow cast over their position he looked above and what seemed to be a black thunderhawk "Emporer Be Praised!" he said as his black templar brethren had some how made it so fast to their position the thunderhawk let out a barrage of fire decemating the tyranids close to their lines. as the hawk started to decend Dahkanis and his troops were blinded by a golden light shining from the thunderhawk.. that was not Black Templar thunderhawk.

"What???..." Dahkanis blurted out...


----------



## unxpekted22

Dahkanis watches the thunderhawk let loose its soldiers within. Space marines with power armor colored Black like themselves, but their midsections and power packs were yellow, some having a more golden shade than others. they fought the tyranids with a jaw dropping ruthlessness. Dahkanis finally gets a glimpse at one of their shoulder pads through the fray. 
the three other black templars never stop firing their bolters and heavy bolter turrets, now supporting the Scythes of the Emperor as they have dived into close combat with the tyranids with out a second thought. Dahkanis, help your black templars support the Scythes of the Emperor...though it seems their excessive experience with the tyranids has them needing little help.

(http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Scythes_of_the_Emperor)


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis Commanded that is men keep firing at the tyranids while he watched the thunderhawk hit the ground with a thud and space marines poured out..

he was trying to make out the chapter as he had no radio contact from his fleet ship, he could see black marines with yellow chests and backpacks.. there was only one chapter he new of that had these markings but he thought they were all destoryed in the wake of kraken.. it couldnt be? "Scythes of the Emporer?" he muttered to himself.

he watched in amazement as these steadfast marines smashed there way into the tyranid lines like a tidal wave and the sound he assumed would be much the same. the thunderous roar of metal, chainswords and tyranid screams was overwhelming, he fired his bolter using up the last of its rounds trying to help these angels of death but it was of little need as they slayed the tyranids one by one without a single brother falling.

he called his men into attention "Lets not let them have all the Glory!!!!" he screamed as he swung his power sword into his grip and joined the fight.. in these numbers he could learn some valuable experience in fighting the tyranids he knew how to battle orks they werent the fastest most agile creatures, but tyranids are nothing like orks and he wanted.. no he needed to learn how to slay these beast by the will of the emporer!


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen was pleased at brother Elzar's words, Beziak was going to be ok. He then turned to the squad leader, readying himself to leave and retake their HQ from this Tyranid Plague.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr turned to leave, when a Rail Rifle lying on a table caught his eye. Such weapons weren't often left lying around, being hard wired to their owner they became an extra limb to the Pathfinder. It recalled his days as a Pathfinder, wielding his own Rail Rifle for the Greater Good, his expression hardened a little as he continued to stare at the weapon, memories flooded in about all his missions, all his warriors that he had seen die, only he had survived out of his old Pathfinder team.
The memories pained him, as he recalled close comrades being torn apart by vicious lightning claws of chaos marines, freshly deepstruck in and wrecking havoc in the lines.
"Fio'La," Kelarr said, interrupting a nearby Earth Tau, he picked up the Rail Rifle, "Whose weapon is this?"
"The pilot of the late Experiment," the Tau replied before quickly getting back to work.
Kelarr's expression grew harder still, he clenched the rifle furiously, but let his anger go quickly as his combat discipline returned, he attached the rifle to his back with magnetic clamps.
"I need to be out there..." Kelarr said, gazing out the hangar doors as if taken by some epiphany. All of his problems originated from that cave, his desperation, the deaths of his soldiers. His Shas'Ui had the majority of his tactics memorised now, and this moment was the eye of the storm, he needed to act.
"Fio'La! I need my battlesuit optimised, namely my jetpacks, have the latest design of the dispersion shield installed before I get back," Kelarr said, rapidly taking his battlesuit off in several trained motions and heading back to the command centre in his black under-armour suit.

First things first, he began reassigning areas, pin pointing locations for supply drops and replacement infantry swaps to relieve tired soldiers.
"Shas'Vre Ori'An, return to the command centre and take my position, you're in charge of the uplink to my helmet, inform me if there are any more sightings of the copycat Tyranids, I'm initiating a tactical advance into the caverns, I want to establish a foothold before this time of calm is over," Kelarr said rapidly into the radio before he began walking back to the manufactory.
His mind was already reeling with things he would need to prepare for in the battle, the new shielding would render him rather useless while he had it active, therefore he would need to adapt to it quickly, possibly carry a mundane melee weapon just in case. It was a pity he didn't have a mundane ranged weapon like those space marines, he supposed it could be a secondary project if the need arised.


----------



## unxpekted22

(in your posts include the part addressing everyone as well as your individual directions)

Vilhelm, Davion, Zaen, Beziak, and Ulbrecht, you begin to hustle back to the cave entrance after wishing your brothers the best of luck, and praying the Emperor will be by their side as you see Elzar and Alarbus turn and go the opposite direction deeper into the caverns. You five alongside, Sigmund, Derych, Kreg and the nine other Initiates will make it outside where the tech-marine is waiting. The tech-marine recognizes Zaen, and apologizes for repairing his raider. 

Zaen talk back to him however you think tech-marines would talk to eachother, then get back in the pilot seat of the raider and get ready to roll.

Ulbrecht you find you have to cram some to fit into the land raider with everybody. there is no more room to sit and one of the new marines points to the turret ladder, "Take point brother". You will climb up the hatch and man the multi-melta once again.

Beziak Indescribably relieved at Elzar's abilities and feeling nearly completely healed, Beziak's adrenaline is already flowing heavy. If your revenge on the tyranids lay at the base of operations, then so be it you will bring that shit. lets see some depth here.

Davion and Vilhelm go into the raider with the others, Vilhelm still being in command and still being a chaplain, begins working his warriors into a frenzy to unleash on the base's attackers. 

Davion with his hatred of the Tau asks one of the new marines again about what they said had been going on with the tau forces. upon hearing they are now more of the main threat than the tyranids according to the fleet, Davion gets excited, realizing he will finally be able to get back at them after all. he remembers his daunting past and relishes in the hopefully close future that he has in mind.


----------



## White Knight

((Sorry for not posting lately. Its the end of school term for me and so its been a busy week))

Davion sits down in the Land Raider, thinking about the vengeance he had so rightfully deserved for years. He remembered the painful tortures he had endured in the emperors name. He had killed most of the Tau who had captured him with his bare hands. And now he had a chance to kill the people responsible for his squads death and his imprisonment. He clenched his fist as he thought of the ethreals face as he broke the xenos leaders neck.


----------



## Lord Ramo

(I wont be able to post next week as im away. Unexpected can take control of beziak. Sorry Guys.)

Beziak thought about the filthy tyranids, and the retaking of the base. He longed for the moment that his blade would meet xeno flesh and how much damage he could do to them. He would do this in the immortal name of the Emperor, and would bring as much death and destruction to the tyranid forces before either they were wiped off the face of this moon or until he lay on top of a pile of dead foes. He could barely conceal his righteous fury and grabbing the hilt of his sword. He started to think about past crusades against orks, chaos, eldar and even tau. He knew how to fight all, and when this day was done he would be able to add the tyranids to the list. He opened his external vox caster and said "Brothers let us finish this once and for all. FOR THE EMPEROR!!"


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: The bad news keeps on coming. My internet now is completely out. I'm currently using my Gran's computer but that's hardly a long time solution. Really sorry about this everyone. . .))


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen’s photo-senses contracted as he stepped out of the grim darkness of the cave. He had forgotten how dark it really had been down there. He blinked his eyes a few times before stepping further into the harsh light. Zaen broke into a run as his eyes were greeted with his Land Raider. He reached out, running his hand over the plating and smiled to himself, it was okay. 

Zaen felt a presence behind him and spun around to greet the techmarine that stood there. _“Thank you brother, I see your handiwork all over this.”_ The other techmarine began to apologise profusely before Zaen cut him off. _“No, don’t be sorry! I usually would be angry if someone carried out repairs on my machinery, but given the situation...”_

Zaen suddenly remembered his mission and leapt into the hallowed machines cockpit, initiating the rites of activation and preparing the Raider for the journey ahead. He had no idea what they would face at their old HQ, but he was going to be ready.


----------



## darkreever

[Deathbringer, keep in mind Alarbus has had his helmet on for the entirety of this RP, that your character was able to see his eyes is a mystery.]

_"If our death is to come then it is the Emperor's will."_ Alarbus murmered to himself in the confines of his helmet. He looked back at the armoured for of apothecary Elzar; the containment unit that stored the geneseed he had collected earlier from the dead now gone, and he couldn't help but feel a flush of relief. Should it be their time to stand by the Emperor's side, they would not be damning the future of more brothers than they had to.

_"You should turn back brother Elzar, you know that the crusade is more important than one warrior."_ He finally said through a vox channel as he moved further into the caves, something again did not feel right though.


----------



## Void_Dragon

((Sorry I haven't been posting for a few days, have been really busy with... wait for it... _real life_ :O But I'm back now!))

Kaaval'El skimmed the Piranah in, going slowly to avoid making too much noise - if there were hostiles around, he wanted the upper hand. The elegent vehicle drifted across the mountain slopes, until Kaaval found a safe place to set her down. The craft hidden under an overhanging rock, Kaaval felt confident it wouldn't be found. He jumped out, but didn't bother activating his stealth field - he knew it would be too dark inside for it to be needed.

The nearest cave entrance was a few metres away, and Kaaval slipped in, hugging the walls of the cave. He flicked his visor over to Enhanced Night Vision Mode, which showed the tunnel in a washed out green. The tunnel sloped downwards as far as his visor could see. Battle scarred weapon in hand, he set off down the tunnel.


----------



## triggerfinger

trailing at the end of the group Ulbrecht watched the rest of both squads pile in to the land raider, Zaen stopping to speak with the other techmarine for a moment.

Ulbrecht was the last in the raider, activating the door controls behind him so that they closed. In the dim red light he could not find a place to sit and standing could very well mean his death, remembering how Chaplain Vilhelm had collided with the inside wall from before, knocking him out cold even his power armor.

He sees Beziak sitting on the end closest to the door, literally shaking in his armor. his head was bobbing up and down with his breathing and his hand was clenched around the end of his sword. He was glad to see his brother back to full fighting capacity.

one of the new initiates looked up at Ulbrecht saying, _"take the ladder behind you, we could use someone on the turret above."_ 

Ulbrecht climbs the ladder and pushes open the roof hatch once again; and takes hold of the multi-melta.


----------



## unxpekted22

Ulbrecht the land raider has come to where you can now see what was for a short amount of time the black templar base. though it is in ruins it is anything but quiet. you can tell by the movement there are many tyranids about. You also see a large thunder hawk to the left of the fighting, and notice the emblem on its side not being black templar. to right of the tyranid swarm nearly engulfed in it, is fighting as well but you cant make out who it is as the unit is very few in number. relay to the marines inside to prepare themselves. The assault cannons in front of you start going off without warning from Zaen, spraying bullets into the fast coming enemy. as you begin to fire your weapon gargoyle tyranids spring into the air at you from the fighting trying to knock you away from the turret.

Zaen push the raider into the swarm and take manual control of the weapons (side hurricane bolters, twin linked assault cannons.) while stopping to let the marines get out.

Davion and Beziak, wait for Ulbrecht and Zaen's posts. Once the raider comes to stop, Zaen yells to you that he is activating the door. the frag charges had been used up during their battle going toward the mountains so there will be no cover from exploding shrapnel into the enemy. Beziak charges out first before the door is completely finished opening, using his power sowrd and plasma pistol now to their full potential. 
COLOR="DarkGreen"]Davion[/COLOR] having been sitting near the back stands and watches Beziak followed by Sigmund, Derych, Kreg and the nine Templar veterans crash into a wave of tryanids. You see Brother and Alien alike thrown about as the fighting starts right outside the door. before you have even gotten out one of the veterans is about to be hit by a killing blow, save him and continue pushing through the swarm. 

Chaplain Vilhelm raises his crozius arcanum as he runs out of the raider behind only Beziak, screaming, leading the inititaes headstrong into the tyranid. He feels certain his men are as tired of these bug like creatures as he is. It was time for them to destroy the body while Alarbus and Elzar destroyed the mind. 

the other techmarine stays inside yelling to Zaen he will help with repairs while Zaen pilots. 

Being at a slightly more elevated position then his three initiates, Dahkanis sees the Black Templar land raider crusader roll up to the left side of the battle. a Marine on the Multi-melta turret scorching gargoyles in the air while the great machine hits the tyranids on the ground with its hurricane bolters and assault cannons. tell your men that ground support from your own chapter has arrived. between the three points of fighting, yours, the land raider and its marines, and the scythes, you can see the tyranid swarm begin to significantly clear out.

Elzar and Alarbus you continue down the caverns in search of the Norn-queens location, following Zaen's directions as well as you can. continue your "conversation" as you find your way. try to incorporate the finding your way part into the dialogue. you will come to respect one another as good battle brothers. elzar admires Alarbus's strength and zeal and Alarbus admires elzar's intellect and perseverance as he has never fight alongside an apothecary such as Elzar, one willing to be one of two to face something as huge as a tyranid norn-queen and all of its protection.
you can make as many posts back and forth as you want.

Shadowthorn is told by a fire warrior the ethereals have message for him. he goes to listen. they tell him that more space marine classed ships are on their way to the area. this combined with the news about the tyranids has made them up their reinforcements as well. they feel the moon is of great importance now, for it is where the tau will have to make their stand to these space marines letting them know that the tau race will not stand down and continue to be belittled by the "angels of death". After this you are to inform Aun 'Tsar who has disappeared to his own quarters somewhere, and Kelarr that reinforcements are being sent form the planet and will arrive soon.

Shas'O' Kelarr contiues carrying out his plans but this time he intends to be with his men if the tyranids attack again. His thoughts are cut short by a radio message from Shadowthorn, who says not only is he safe and unharmed, but the ethereal council on the moon's planet had begun sending reinforcements to the moon. A large amount at that as they plan to make Tri'vaa a victorious stand against the oppressive and violent space marines and their Imperium. this relieves you in the fact that you are getting reinforcements but disturbs you as your main focus has been on the tyranids....it seems now your attentions must soon be pulled away from one unresolved threat, and on to another.

Kavaal 'El as you creep cautiously through the caverns you are struck down by something invisble, just as the space marines character have experienced, but you are quicker to recognize that the tyranids have taken on your cloaking technology as well as your weapon technology right away. you go into cloak yourself. The tyranid still has better senses than you, like smell and hearing, so find a way to get an advantage and kill it. You both are invisible as said and you will decide to remain cloaked afterward so to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## triggerfinger

Zaen must have just gunned it the entire way, pushing the massive land Raider full speed in a B-line towards the Base. large dust clouds had followed the vehicle the whole way, and Ulbrecht almost wished he could take his helmet off to enjoy the breeze...but he didn't want his head taken off by something for being such a sensitive fool. He kept his stare fixed on the now visible base location...or what was left of it. It was all practically ruins, "By the Emperor..." as they got closer he began to hear gun shots and other noises of battle and then he could see...a large tyrnaid swarm and marines on both sides fighting, a very small force to the right and a large force to the left. the force on the left had a Thunder hawk behind them but it was not of Black Templar design. To be honest he was not sure who it was but none the less he yelled to his brethren below

"Another Chapter has com to aid us Brothers! Get ready for combat we are almost in the middle of it! And there are certainly a good many enemies still to kill!" as he looked back up the assault cannons in front of him rang out with fire, shooting out bullets so fast he could see the dirt fly up in the distance as soon as the first blast came from the rotating guns. Once the raider had made its presence known, gargoyle tyranids leaped up form behind the cannon fire and flew fast towards it. Ulbrecht pulled firm on the melta's triggers, and watched a long searing hot, bright orange flame fly out at them. he caught a few on fire, their wings melting off in an instant followed by the rest of their bodies after hitting the desert sand. the rest of them came for him specifically now, causing him to have to dodge their claws and talons.


----------



## deathbringer

(Sorry its been a long time since i read the recruitment thread )
Elzar stared at the broad back of brother Alarbus as his vox crackled into life

"You should turn back brother Elzar, you know that the crusade is more important than one warrior."

Elzar frowned at Alarbus's words yet despite his disapproval he admired the zeal of Alarbus, as he could tell his brother marine would selflessly sacrifice himself for the good of the crusade. Yet wasn't he doing the same. The thought brought a small grin to his lips.

He activated his vox and responded calmly and clearly hoping Alarbus would accept and not continue to insist he return

"If one warrior is irrelevant in the greater scheme of things then two warriors are solely of slightly greater relevance. However I believe that upon this particular mission I can be of more use than you can possibly imagine. Primarily, these tyranids have stealth technology and thus you need someone to watch your back."

He turned quickly in a fit of paranoia yet the corridor appeared empty.

"For even the greatest warriors can die from a bullet in the back or a sword through the back of the neck. On that note I would like to add that bullets will be of very little use against the norn queen however our bolter shells will easily kill the tyranid scum. I have not studied the tau stealth generator but stealth fields usually work by distortion of light. Therefore if you see the air shimmer plant a bullet into its centre and then charge, for though we should not waste ammo I am almost certain their will be no return journey and nobody to criticize our actions."

"Secondly if one of us is wounded, I can heal the wound. If you die due to blood loss from unhealed wounds before even reaching the norn queen it will be a waste yet if you die taking down the norn queen we have done our duty. Thirdly the land raider has gone and if you think I'm walking back to base you have got another thing coming."

He followed Alarbus down the passage ducking to avoid a slight dip in the tunnel roof. When the marine did not speak he decided to elaborate upon his thoughts.

"I have been thinking of Zaen's description of the cavern. Though he gives us accurate descriptions of the height and volume of the cavern we have no idea about the thickness of the walls. Thus we will have to take precautions and place a krack grenade as high up the wall as possible, one at the bottom and one close to the centre. The krak grenades should blast through the wall and the cracks should meet weakening the cave. 3 or 4 clusters ,preferably 5, should weaken the wall to the point where the cavern caves in, crushing the norn queen and her spawn. Due to the size of the cavern it is likely that it supports many of the other tunnels. Thus when it collapses other tunnels will collapse too, including the tunnel we stand in."

He allowed the unspoken certainty hang upon the air until they reached a fork in the tunnel

"I suppose this the reason I shouldn't come. I'm hopeless with directions. Did the techmarine say left or right?"


----------



## Azwraith

"Raaaahh!" Dahkanis screamed as he let out a few rounds from his bolt pistol smashing into the skulls of a few lesser creatures below, he looked up as his brothers slew Tyranids below him and could see a large dust cloud, he reached up to his helmet and adjusted his view finder he discovered it was his brethren the Land Raider Crusader sent of earlier in the campaign "Emporer be praised" he thought, "Men it seems a few more of our brothers have survived let us make our way to their position" he yelled through the comm-link just before leaping from his position to thrust his power sword through a Ravaner that was about to smash into their lines bringing it down with a large cry that even caused the other Tyranids to pause in their charge. "DEATH TO THE ALIEN!" Dahkanis screamed rallying his troops as they backed off from the enemy and tried to circle back to the scythes of the Emporer and hopefully to his brothers position as he noticed a large amount of the Tyranids did not like their addition to the frey. 

His men let out several rounds from their bolt pistols and lobbed a few krak grenades into the lines of the tyranids in hope that they could delay their advance enough to gain some ground before they were forced to re-engage.

In that moment Dahkanis made an oath to himself, he would fall to the ground before any of the men under his command would, they would get out of here alive with or without him.


----------



## Void_Dragon

Switching his visor to Infra-Red detection, Kaaval began to charge his weapon. The creature was a few metres from him, showing up on his visor as a fuzzy blur. Somehow, the creature was attempting to mask it's heat signiature as well as it's visiable self. But the fuzzy outline was more than enough for Kaaval.

He took aim at the creature, and began moving down the passage, treading very lightly so as not to make a sound. He wouldn't risk firing a Burst weapon in the caverns unless apsolutely necessary - the sonic booms could damage the structure of the tunnel, bringing it crashing down upon him.

He kept one eye on his radar, watching out for signs of other creatures, and backed away from the first, keeping his weapon trained.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen smiled, deviously. He could smell the stench of Tyranid flesh as they succumbed to Brother Ulbrecht’s melta. Zaen willed the assault cannons to fire into the mass ahead, muzzle flashes partly obscuring his view. The horde parted slightly at this onslaught and Zaen capitalised on this by gunning the engine and zooming forth. Soon he was in the swarm, beasts being crushed and slammed aside in equal turn. He smashed his vehicle straight into the very centre, for he knew this is where his brothers would most desire to be. Zaen pulled the vehicle into a hard spin and thrummed the activation on all the weapons. A great deal of Tyranid where cut down and forced back in a spinning whirlwind of death. 

After a while Zaen pulled out of the spin and voxed the crew bay, where he knew his brothers anxiously awaited, _“I’ve cleared a space for you to disembark brothers, go, go, go!”_ Zaen slammed the rear ramp down and added, _“And may the Emperor be with you!” _

The gap in Tyranid forces surrounding the vehicle didn’t last long and soon the wave of war flowed back and Zaen fired his hurricane bolters, trying to force them back and protect his brothers. But they were awfully close, and the Raiders armour would not last long under this many tearing claws. He turned to the fellow Techmarine, _“Keep me posted on any damages and repair them immediately.”_ Zaen turned back to the wall of Tyranid’s, him and his machine as one and with a smile decided that it was time to put the fear of the Emperor into these creatures.


----------



## triggerfinger

(as Beziak)

He and his brothers could feel the momentum of the spin, and thank the emperor it was such a large vehicle as they did not get swung from their seats. Once the momentum had stopped Beziak felt asurge of anger and rage come through him as the techmarine yelled to them to go and the hatch began to open. first all he could hear were the door mechanisms working and soon he could here the tyranid screams and bolter fire from the land raider and their allies. before the hatch finished completely opneing, Beziak grabbed the edge of it with his hand and hoisted himself over, Vengence drawn and ready in the other hand. He threw himself into the tyranids being held back by Zaen's efforts. he was in a pile of tyranids. Finally, after so long he would be able to show them his fury. Not only Arius, a brother marine whom he had fought alongside with many a crusade, but nearly the rest of the Templar army that had come to the moon had been slain as well. 

"DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!!!!" he yelled, slashing the power sword into anything that moved around him, his Brotehrs coming out of the raider now behind him, firing short sprays into the crowded space before entering close combat as well. at this he remembered Delhours fury at his hip and brings it up to bear, firing it over and over in cohesion with his sword swipes, ignoring the misfire burns even as they caused severe damage to his hand and arm. he did not care and injuries would no longer slow him down. he was a true Black Templar made for close combat and he was showing these wretched xenos the mere introduction to the hell he had imagined for them.

"You may be monsters! But you are not Demons! you will suffer their wrath as any other mortal being!"


----------



## dark angel

(OOC: wasnt really sure what too do so i made a quick post)

Shadowthorn ordered a pair of Earth Caste too contact the Tau that needed too be informed while he and four Fire Warriors sparred deep into the outpost. Shadowthorn slid back on his heels and kicked upwards, conecting with one Fire Warrior and sending him flying backwards a few feet, a second spun a wooden blade at the Commander but it passed harmlessly over his head as the man got a punch.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr entered the manufactory and looked to the Earth Tau standing near his battlesuit.
"Your suit is at 76% combat efficiency, please don the armour so we can finish," one Earth Tau said, to which Kelarr nodded and quickly followed through, snapping on his suit at record speed and standing spread-eagled as the Earth Tau continued their work.
Within minutes they reported again.
"Battlesuit is at 98% combat efficiency, jetpacks are functioning 121% their standard configuration," the Fio'La reported as he and two other Tau attached a strange disc object to his torso piece and connected something to his helmet.
"Dispersion Shield Mark 1 installed, you should be able to engage and disengage it with your hardwiring," the Tau said.
"Many thanks Fio'La, I must proceed to the battlefield," Kelarr said respectfully before running over to a Devilfish. It was there in that Devilfish he received a message from Shadowthorn, he remained silent even after the message was finished.
Turn their attention to the Space Marines? Kelarr didn't understand, they were more a threat he considered beneficial at the moment, their warriors were strong and they possessed the capability of killing many of the Tyranids, and Kelarr did not have to be concerned about their casualties, he would see all of the Space Marines on this moon die before he willingly threw a Tau to their death.
Even with reinforcements he couldn't spread them out to try and deal with both threats, he'd mostly been concerned with the Tyranids, and if the Space Marines became troublesome he'd use one problem to fix another, throwing Tyranids in front of the path of the Space Marines, whatever the outcome, Tau win.


----------



## unxpekted22

Kaaval 'El: You continue cautiously walking through the caverns. the norn queen;s location is much closer to this side of the mountain range, and so shortly you enter the same area Zaen had stumbled into earlier discovering the Norn-queen for yourself. You also recognize of the crystalline material on the ceiling to be of great resource opportunity for the Tau forces...and i mean great. Inform Aun 'Tsar (who will then tell Kelarr) the information you have discovered and continue looking around and avoiding tyranid detection.

Shadowthorn the tau reinforcements begin to arrive as the ships break through the atmosphere and go to Kelarr and aun 'tsar's location, your location and Kelarr's former post; the smaller tau base further north. greet the soldiers who arrive near your area and make sure they are suit to your standards of battle technique.


----------



## darkreever

Alarbus could only shake his head at the apothecary's words; when they both returned to the crusade, Elzar would make a fine brother he would walk alongside in battle with. But for all their training, and his additional training Elzar did not have some of the fighting experience as other brothers.

_"Your right,"_ he finally said, _"two warriors are as irrelevent in the grand scheme as one; but your not just a warrior. You are the one who ensures our future as well as one who fights the God-Emperor's enemies. That you won't leave is true faith in itself brother-Elzar. So we cannot and will not fail in this, nor will you die here."_ Alarbus finished as he finally decided to take the left path. Brother Zaen had forgotten to mention such a thing, and that was nothing but bad. That they had not yet run into any Tyranid creatures patrolling something as valuable as this so called norn-queen either did not bode well or meant they were not close.

_"Brother, for all your experience you don't have as much as I do in the use of grenades. If brother-techmarine Zaen is correct in his details of the cavern then we will not be able to bring enough of it down to kill this creature. I have a decent number of grenades, but my supply of krak grenades is far more limited."_ Alarbus pointed out, Elzar's plan was a good one but they lacked the supplies or weapons truly needed to accomplish such a task. _"Have faith in the Emperor and that we will find a way to kill this alien and return to the chapter. I refuse to believe that the Emperor would allow us to die here when we still have the chance to slay more of his enemies."_ The initiate finished, and from the looks of things this particular cavarn was starting to get wider.

_"Not that these creatures deserve to live any longer than they do, but what creature developes the ability to fire a weapon by breathing? Such a thing would make them useless in any enviornment in which they cannot 'breath' enough to fight properly."_ He asked Elzar, though in all honesty he did not truly care about the answer.


----------



## deathbringer

Brother Elzar cocked his head on one side in thought yet he decided to ignore Alarbus's disillusioned belief that they were going to get out alive. However a flicker of hope arose in his heart.

"If we do not have the supplies we will have to find them. Our dead brothers are lying here and each has grenades at his belt. I have two krak grenades and two small explosive devices I made myself. I made the discovery accidently when i dropped aluminium into a solution of the explosive Astrolite. I thought the solution was ruined yet when i tested it I find it had greater capabilities in certain departments. These two charges should be as if not more effective than a krak grenade. However it still leaves us short. As abhorrent as it is we must take them from our dead brothers for the will of the emperor must be done."

He turned once again checking for some sign of a tyranid

"As for the breathing and shooting even I don't truly understand however I would assume that it is a long deliberate breath which gives the bearer some control. As for atmospheres where they can breath properly."

He looked morosely at Alarbus's back as the cavern widened
"You have seen the rapid evolution of the tyranids with your very own eyes. Such a flaw cannot remain unadressed for long. I believe the reaction will end up using nitrogen which is abundant on most planets. This will enable the beasts to fire their weapons even when their breathing is ragged and we will have lost our one advantage over them. The norm queen must be killed whatever the cost."

The passage curved in a long arc and he followed Alarbus's purposeful strides. He hoped to find a stealthed tyranid and a squad of dead brothers soon. It would show they were close to their goal and also allow them to carry out his plan.


----------



## Chocobuncle

((OOC Im the new Chaplain Vilhelm thanks for the invite too btw unxpekted22))

Charging straight into the Tyranids Vilhelm lets lose his bolt pistol into a charging tyranid in its face, stomping over the corpse as he continues to charge the xenos. He catches a leaping tyranid by the throat crushing it and throws the lifeless scum into another leaping savage. *"Fight brothers to purge this planet in the name of the Emperor!"*

With his Crozius Arcanum Vilhelm smashes heads and bodies alike of tyranids into oblivion with his zeal. He belly outs his anger and hatred of the Emperors enemies into a fantastic battle cry which only a Warboss could match. Vilhelm yells out *"Charge my fearless brothers for I would sooner slay my own self than die by these monsters and disgrace you my brothers and the Emperor."*

After stomping for the finishing blow on a tyranid Vilhelm smashes his crozius into the face of another and sees as the seeming dead corpse lay believing it to be dead he changes his focus away for a second and feels an intense pain pulsing through his leg to see the tyranid foe delivering its final blow piercing through his leg and foot before seeing the might of the space marine again to finish the job. *"Stupid aliens never know when to die."* Limping but continuing to purge this planet for the Imperium Vilhelm orders *"Leave none alive. NO PITY, NO REMORSE, NO FEAR!"* as he jumps into the fray fighting tooth and nail with relentless fury.


----------



## unxpekted22

What is odd for both alarbus and elzar, as well as for Kaaval 'El is the strange lack in number of tyranids. 

Elzar and Alarbus you both continue down the widening tunnel but find no signs of dead Templars or Tyranids, as anything that had died this close to the queen must have been devoured by rippers. though they would not necessarily consume such objects as krak grenades, there were still none to be found. You also both realize that most likely no one else had come this close to the queen's location yet besides Zaen. no one from the rest of the army besides Zaen had been this close to the queen yet. continue on with these things in mind, and though you will not come across more explosives you continue on anyway, deciding you will do as much damage as you can with what you have; there will be a way.

Kaaval 'El you are still in the same cavern as the Norn queen and see very few tyranids near it. After looking down away from the ceiling that is extremely rich in resource for the Tau, so much so it continues to create a bluish green hue throughout the cavern enabling you to see as Zaen could. to the side you ntnoice something else that disturbs you, you see a gleaming shine from the glow off of an object by the nearest wall from the glow. you reach it and find it is a fragment of a crisis battlesuit. you wonder to yourself, tau were here before? despite your usual communication to Aun 'tar only, you feel you should contact Shas'O' Kelarr directly and inform him of what you have found.

shas 'O' Kelarr (this is a biggie) whether void_dragon posts or not, he sends this information to you. you suddenly remember a mission you had sent some of your men on before your full attentions had been drawn to the space marines coming and the tyranid attacks and evolutions. a troop was scouting the caves in order to mop up any surviving tyranids. they were sent to scout the caverns because a large object blown off of one of the the hive fleet ship creatures had fallen through the moon's atmosphere and crashed into the mountain range. one of the units reported finding no tyranids but instead they found where the crash site was near, a cavern that was extremely rich in mineral resource. this was the unit of the group that you had your video feed coming from when it cut out due to the mountain range's interference. though hollowed out underground with a massive labyrinth of caverns the rock type was ridiculously tough to get any type of transmission through. it had remained a static filled video feed since, even while you were commanding the large recent battle it was in the corner of the video screens. before the battle you had assumed they had been conducting preparation mining procedures, clearing and lighting the area and such the whole time. 

(here's what happened. how much kelarr is able to actually figure out i dont know. but i cant really say that he comes to this entire conclusion.)

the hive mind of hive fleet kraken had gained a lot of knowledge and experience form devouring many tau and space marine people and planets alike. the hive fleet had not been destroyed but it had been defeated. this concept did not make much sense to the tyranid hive mind as it was used to either consuming everything or dieing. to be left dangling led too some strange decisions by the controlling minds of the fleet. the fleet that had lost its numerical strength was somewhat parted and the bio-mass ships that were above our planet and moon, now had to make some kind of choice. It schemed as the hive mind had for kraken's beginning with the implementation of a broodlord on Ichar IV. it had risen up and increased its chances of successfully consuming the planet by means of subterfuge. it would do so again but now the Norn-queens, in other words "it" itself was in danger of being killed rather than mutated beings of other races so it would have to go into hiding itself. the mind had the bio-ship basically part and cause the norn queen within to fall to the moon's large mountain formations. the rock it fell through was already a rock that over time turned to a useful crystalline mineral that the Tau use much of. the heat of the norn queen and the part of the ship that surrounded it for protection crashing through at high speed quickened the process, the formations actually melding the cavern shut but to such a thin degree, as the whole was very large as can be assumed, that the light from the moon's star was able to hit the backs of the crystal mineral and cause them to glow, brightening the cavern. the mineral when heated expands rapidly and also forms at an extremely higher rate; these types of qualities with the substance are what have made them so useful to the Tau. This is also why Zaen fell straight through the layer of rock when pushed off the cliff by a cloaked tyranid, who did so because the queen had told it to bring the food closer so it could be consumed and fed to the queen faster. The Norn queen _barely_ survived. knowing it would be injured it had instructed all of the tyranids already on the moon to form at its anticipated location before falling from the ship. several days later once the mineral had all melted expanded and solidified a ceiling for the cavern, the tau scouting force waltzed into the caverns who to their unfortunate demise noticed the mineral abundance first and the tyranids second as they first discovered a shortly separated part of the cavern the norn queen landed in that had been crashed into by part of the bio-ship protection. kelarr thought it was interference but the tyranids slaughtered the tau forces. the queen was so desperate for food that it did not take time to properly consume the biological organisms found. it barely had enough strength or energy left to produce rippers anyway. it instead instructed the gaunts and warriors and the like that had come to location to immediately feed the queen with everything they could kill. with this they fed the queen everything, desperate to survive it swallowed fire warrior and battle suit a like and in a strange twist of gene splicing and acquired intelligence from the kraken's crusade, the queen developed a way to get the tyranid genes to replicate what was found in the tau weaponry and suits. (i dont know give me a break lol, however ridiculous this seems, it happened). the queen was soon able to heal itself and then began created more spawn to re-strengthen its force as a whole and then launch a large scale assault after its enemies thought it dead. it had succesfully managed to consume more tau as kelarr and aun 'tsar were first figuring out how to deal with them and "finish them off" and sometime after a large amount of super humans showed up and walked into its grasp, giving it enough biological material to spawn a significant army, which it used to try and kill and thus consume all of the tau with, liking what the tau "food" had done for it. this is what caused the tyranids to begin pouring out of the western caves. after making this army though, it has nearly run out of mass to create more with, as it was not as successful as it thought it would be, if it thought about "losing" being a possibility at all. so basically, it was a loss to the tyranids because they did not get to consume the large amount of tau they killed with the caves being blown shut and the experimental weapon vaporizing all the tyranids in proximity. therefore kaaval 'el, alarbus and elzar have met little resistance. alarbus and elzar still don't know any of this though, but its good for you as players to know so we dont get dragged to wrong ideas. 

dahkanis you and your three initiates are able to reach the scythes and now fight side by side shouting battle cries and hacking away in unison now toward the land raider. You spot a ferociously fighting chaplain, spotting the skull plate of his helmet. the only chaplain you kow of to have landed on the moon with the rest of the army was Chaplain Vilhelm. You thank the emperor, someone else of high rank has survived. on a side note, this would also be less embarrassing for them once they got to actually speak with the Scythes.

Vilhelm, Beziak, and Davion continue fighting the tyranids, and sandwich them between you and your allies. a couple of the nine veterans have fallen.

Ulbrecht, it is no longer safe for your brothers for you to continue using the melta turret. you climb down the ladder and see the other techmarine busy working on some electrical components as Zaen's spinning maneuver nearly shot the driving system. the marine says he needs to go outside and yells to you to follow him and watch his back. 

Zaen: the techmarine below has shouted to you that you have almost blown the driving mechanisms, the tank's steering controls and transmission. You believe the maneuver was worth it, you have shot about as much as your going to that will count for anything without killing you allies as well, who are also now successfully deployed in front of the raider. seeing no need to furtehr damage the machine, you jump from the pilot seat and charge into the fight coming from behind your brother tempalrs and ending up in front of most of them. you will not let any more aliens damage the sacred vehicle any more than they already have througout the course of being on this moon, or hurt any more of your allies. seeing two dead templars on the ground while charging out throwing you into a further amount of rage.

shadowthorn You have been placed in charge of one of the reinforcement squadrons, Kelarr the other. large Tau transport ships come out of the sky to your location. In belief the black Templar will be getting reinforcements, the ethereal have instructed you to take your force around the mountains. unfortunately to do this by flight would make the movement to obvious to the space marine fleet's sensors. ground vehicles are fine though, this includes everything form piranha to hammerheads. you'll need to travel near the mountains helping to mask their signatures, as well as the vehicles being sent to you having been equipped with sensory distortion of some kind. They are cloaked to radar. organize everything and begin your movement as Kelarr leads the main force straight to the Templar base his reinforcements have not yet arrived but will soon.


----------



## Void_Dragon

"This is Shas'Vre'Fi'rios'Kaaval'El, Stealth operative serving directly under Aun'Tsar, calling Shas'O'Kelarr," He whispered into his communicator, "I am in the caverns, and I have found a Tyranid Norn Queen. She is lightly guarded, so I advise a strike team. However, I should warn first that members of the Fire Caste have been here before me - there are bits of Crisis Battlesuit on the ground. Also, the cavern is filled with crystals that the Earth Caste may wish to take a look at - I believe they would be a valuable resource for the continuance of the Empire's expansion. I'm sending images now."

Kaaval'El activated the transmitter on his visor, and sent images of the Norn Queen, the damaged Suits, and finally the crystals. As soon as he was done, he switched his visor back to Infra-Red vision, to avoid being taken by suprise again.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr's eyes widened as he heard the new information from Kaaval'El, amidst all the fighting and complex tactics, the copycat Tyranids and such, he had forgotten one of his scouting teams that he had lost contact with. The Tau he had put in command of the terminal sent the data to his visor for him to review.
It was a treasure trove for a mining expedition, he wasn't too familiar on the various minerals harvested by the Tau but this one couldn't be mistaken, and the Earth Caste would be desperate to get their hands on another source.
The new information did present a small problem though, it'd seem folly to pass up such an opportunity, a vulnerable Norn-queen responsible for the mimicry of the Tau's technology and the deaths of many noble Tau, yet his orders were to finish the battle with the space marines.
Although... a strike team wasn't too much to ask...
"Pilot, standby," Kelarr said, stepping out of the Devilfish to collect a pair of shield drones and gathering a small squad of Shas'Ui Pathfinders armed with a lot of spare grenades and ammo packs, "Affirmative Kaaval'El, strike team is being deployed to your position."
The makeshift strike team boarded the Devilfish with Kelarr and it shot off towards the coordinates of the closest cave entrance.
"Ori'An, begin moving our troops near the space marine's base, no specific formation yet just have them in position ready for orders," Kelarr said to the Tau he had put in charge.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Amidst the storm of gunfire, Zaen heard the techmarine shout to him. Zaen replied with a laugh, _“Brother, this hardy machine was built for my risky manoeuvres! It’s driving mechanisms will be fine!”_ But as those words left his mouth, he thought it was not best to test the Omnissiah and so he decided that he would join his brothers in close combat, as befitted a marine of the great Black Templar. _“Take control Techmarine, I’ll protect you from the outside,”_ and with that Zaen leapt from the vehicle, rolling, before coming up and immolating a nearby group of Tyranid.

Now outside the vehicle, Zaen was much more exposed to battle. He noticed the dead bodies of marines surrounding him and roared with rage, charging into battle to avenge the fallen. He reached his brothers and began to hack at the wall of scything flesh with his power axe. He fought shoulder-to-shoulder with Vilhelm, who somehow seemed different; he seemed to battle with a newfound sense of rage and fervour. Zaen shook his head with a smile and the bloodshed continued; him and his brothers struggled forward as one.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Running to a Sword Brethren side, Vilhelm passes a slain brother. *"Monsters you shall pay dearly for your treachery."* Crushing the nearest tyranid into nothing. Vilhelm sees as a tyranid is coming behind the Sword Brethren and slays it swiftly. As he reaches his brother he notices they are surrounded and cut off by the main body of the fight force *"Remember no matter the odds my brother. Never give in and fight on!"* he says hacking enemies to pieces fighting back to back with his brother in arms.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak swiped through tyranids right next to the leader of the nine new initiates. Beziak held the right while the leader and another initiate held the centre. He fought like a true angel of death, none could stop him and none could stand against him. He let the anger and zeal over take him as he punched a tyranid in the gut as it lept towards him before finishing it off with a head shot. Sweeping his sword down he took the head of a tyranid and followed through with the blow claiming a second. He watched as further down the line one of the initiates fell to his knees as tyrnaids jumped all over him. Without even pausing he charged over to him cutting and slashing before bodily ripping the tyranids off his comrade. He took the last one off and helped his comrade to his feet. Everywhere the tyranids died in dozens both to the Templars and their new allies. He quickly moved back to his position as a horde of tyranids charged straight towards him. Glancing to his left he saw he was the only marine anywhere near to combat the threat of them outflanking his brothers, all had been cut off into little groups apart from their allies who stood together proud and firm. He charged straight towards them bellowing through his helmet "FOR THE IMMORTAL EMPEROR!! NO PITY, NO REMORSE NO FEAR!!" Before slamming into them knocking several off their feet.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn had three hundred Tau under him now including thirty Crisis Suits, he had outfited fully half of that number in Pirhanna Skimmers, the rest closely following on foot as they headed towards the mountains. Shadowthorn led them, standing atop a Devilfish as it neared the first might peak, sword in hand. A pair of Pirhanna flew past at full speed, the leaders pilot nodding as it approached a mountain pass.


----------



## Void_Dragon

"I do not believe it would be wise for me to deploy any form of beacon, as these mutant-aliens may detect it. Head to the last transmition location of my Piranah, and I will guide you in from there." Kaaval whispered, as he slipped around the edge of the chamber, observing the massive creature in the centre.

"One more thing... There are some tyranid creatures with a mimicry of my suit's Stealth Field generator. They will be invisible to the naked eye, but they can be seen as a pink haze on an infra-red scan. I believe it the Earth Caste may be ninterested to see how they can mask their heat signiature so, as it may be helpful for our vehicles if it can be perfected. Kaaval'El, out."


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis and his brother continued to move closer and close to the scythes of the emporer finally making it shoulder to shoulder. this had proven to be alot more difficult than he had imagined the Orks fell alot faster from his power sword than the tyranids were and he had found himself saving his brothers a few times on the way but slowly they were all getting their eyes in and making the most of all the oppertunities.

Dahkanis look over towards the Land Raider he had spotted before and all he could see was a blur of black armor and skulls rushing towards him screaming at the top his lungs as he slew tyranids left and right.. that could only be Chaplain Vilhelm he thought to himself, although he knew Vilhelm was the only chaplain deployed on the moon he new regardless that it was him. no one goes from intelligent and calculating to a crazyed lunatic of a fighter at the click of a finger. haha vilhelm was personally one of his favourite chaplains with the Black Templar and they had spoken a few times in the past, both were great close combat fighters but with very different skills, yes Dahkanis relied on this training to fight the enemy and used his brains, but vilhelm... well he was more of a 'Brawler...'

atleast i wont have to explain the situation to the scythes he thought to himself ..


----------



## triggerfinger

Seeing his brothers more within the turret's sight range than the tyranids, Ulbrecht decides he should not use it any longer, as he may hit one of the templars with the melta weapon by mistake.

he lets go of the melta's handles and grabs the ladder rails, sliding back down into the land raider crusader. He sees the new techmarine inside dealing with the internal driving systems, yelling up to Zaen through some sparks that driving mechanisms were nearly shot. he heard Zaen yell something and then drop down, passing by him with loud thuds of his metal boots contacting with the metal plating of the raider's floor, and proceed at a run, even with the heavy servo harness on his back he charged into the swarm his allies were fighting. he was about to follow zaen's lead but the new tech marine jogged by him and instructed him to follow, so he obliged.


----------



## unxpekted22

Kaaval 'el: you must wait for Alarbus and Elzar's next post, then i will update you separately. i would have to say otherwise you continue exploring the norn queen area. 

Alarbus and Elzar, you finally reach the cavern Zaen had spoken of, and his words were true, a giant monstrous tyranid being lay in the center; the Norn-Queen. they had not encountered a single tyranid defender. odd but nothing to complain about. As you walk into the cavern the luminous glow fo the crystalline minerals helps you see more detail. you begin spotting out where to place the few charges that you have. if you plan on putting some up high you can climb or use cables if you wish to have them.

Ulbrecht: You follow the techmarine outside to the right of the raider's front, he heads toward the back and has to use his servo arm to pull open a large armor plate to get to some of the engine mechanisms. before you can do anything a ravener shoots up from the sand with its front talon first, head and body second. It long talon pierces the tech-marine and pins him to the raider. try to save him. you can kill the ravener.

The Black Templars and Scythes of the Emperor have dwindled the tyranid number down to only several left. the ravener ulbrecht faces is on the opposite side of the raider form everyone. Dahkanis and Chaplain Vilhelm, you break away form the battle and move off to the side, knowing your men are now safe in victory...the last of the tyranids being gunned down without effort. greet one another. Dahkanis, ask for the scythe's leading commander to join you and the chaplain. remember there is like 100 of them. (Dahkanis for the others i need you to put the names of your three guy in your post somewhere)

the rest of you, Beziak, Davion, and Zaen, as well as derych, kreg, sigmund, and the six other initiates left finish off some tyranid opponents and then greet with the three initiates who are under Dahkanis's command. congratulate them on their ability to hold onto the base with such great odds against them. 

Zaen As usual your not much one for talking, and soon turn back toward the raider, thinking of everything you will have to fix, seeing the raider and also all of the damaged structures around the base.

Shas 'O' kelarr your forces have begun to come togeather, quite a distance from the Black Tempalr base location. your HQ has reported to you much activity there, seeming to be with tyranid and space marine so a battle most likely. you also receive Shadowthorn's information about reviving his end of the ethereal sent reinforcements and have begun moving through the mountain passages to get around to the otehr side of the templar base as a surprise attack if the support was needed. your reinforcements soon arrive, large transport ships will come down through the sky close to your position and you are to order the new units as to what the current plan is. your support team for Kaaval 'el reports nearing the position of his parked pirhana and thus the north-western cave entrances. 

shadowthorn the mountian pass causes you to slow down even more. an unexpected collapse of rock blocks the army's way, it must have been a landslide due to the initial bombarding of the cave entrances the templars did, not too mention the tau's recent warfare with the tyranids themselves. the amount of rock can not simply be blasted through. your warriors simply look to you for direction. what are they to do?


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis jestured to the rampaging chaplain to slow down "ha-ha!" he proclaimed as reaching out to shake the chaplains hand "Its good to meet you again, after what i have been through its nice to see a familiar face!" dahkanis boasted as he pointed towards his men "Saxon, Arkon, Aeon come here" the three marines walked over after slaying the last tyranid that was in front of them he turned and spoke to Vilhelm "Vilhelm my brother these marines have served me well and if we all get off this planet alive id like you to see what good words you can put in for them, ill be doing the same" 

"now let us try and talk to these golden fancy boyz" Dahkanis spoke with a laugh full well knowing that they had just saved his life. he reached out to one of the marines who wasnt in combat and almost got a bolter round to the face before the marine realized it was him. he signalled to his head piece and put up the two fingers trying to signal what wavelength they were using. the marine switched over and spoke to Dahkanis... "Yes?" he asked with a rather abrupt tone "Hello Marine, i am Sword Brethren Dahkanis and this is our Marine in Charge Chaplain Vilhelm i was wonder if we could speak to whoever is in charge." Dahkanis replied.. he was always formal even if people were rude to him. the marine snapped his heels as he turned around and started to walk away.


----------



## Chocobuncle

After finishing the rest of the tyranid Vilhelm sees approaching him Dahkanis, a good fighter and good brother one he is glad to have at his side, who great eachother. *"Hello Dahkanis good to see you here.* Dahkanis introduces three marines Saxon, Arkon, and Aeon saying they were strong brothers. *"If anyone catches your eye they are sure to be acceptional brothers indeed, I believe I will be able to put in a good word once done with the Emperors will."*

Going towards the Scythes of the Emperor they come to the nearest one asking for whoevers in charge. Although rude they follow the marine. Vilhelm talking to Dahkanis, *"Where did they come from anyways I wasn't aware they were coming but happy they did. We can learn much from them, what I hear they lost most of their chapter fighting these hordes of tyranids.*


----------



## Azwraith

As Vilhelm and Dahkanis conversed as they walked towards the captain of the scythes Vilhelm had asked dahkanis of the current situation

Dahkanis spoke clearly and effeciently "Well, me and my men have mad contact with the crusader fleet from which we departed we were waiting for a call for what to do next when the tyranid storm approached we buckled down and fought from the up there" as he pointed out the ruins of the control tower the highest point of the now ruined headquarters "when it looked like all was lost the scythes appeared and started slaying the tyranids, if it were not for them brother i would surely be with Dorn right now." he paused thinking about how close he came to death yet again. he knew Vilhelm well and that this was the time he would normally preach. so he waited to let him speak.


----------



## Chocobuncle

*"Greetings Captain, you and your brave warriors saved us from total destruction, great timing you and your men have. Although I wasn't aware of reinforcements arriving but glad you did for these hordes of mindless aliens must have ambushed our brothers during construction."*

Vilhelm bows his head slowly *"May our brothers lay at peace knowing we avenged their deaths. I will pray for every brave and honorable solider who died here today for they did not die in vain. We have crushed the enemy time and time again no matter the odds, for this planet shall be the Emperors."* Bringing this head back up taking off his helmet and looking towards the Scythes Captain with deep sunken eyes. *"I am aware you and your brothers have faced this menace before, I will gladly take any advice the Scythes of the Emperors have to offer about these creatures for we must work together to overcome these challenges we have been faced with."*


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht was taken aback by the shocking attack. the claw shot through the sand into the Techmarine's back, pinning him against the land raider. it came out of the ground slowly, sand falling from its head and fore-limbs. It turned its head to look at him next, letting its long tongue fall from its mouth, dripping with poison.

Ulbrecht became furious at the site if the alien, the face of man kind's enemy and the emperor's staring at him without care with its claw through yet another brother.

"When will you aliens give up! You will be defeated, time and time again! Why must you continue to insist on existence!?"

he raised his pistol to the ravener, stood fast and emptied the clip, rounds flying into the head upper chest and arms. His shots hit home enough for him to jump forward and slice the claw holding the techmarine in place with his chainsword. it looked back down at it as it tried to burrow again.

"NO YOU COWARD!" He lifted his chainsword over head facing straight down, revved it to its full speed and shoved into the Ravener's face. Blood and poisonous fluid both spewing onto his armor and onto the sand. he turned back to the techmarine...he was gone, limp on the ground.

he walked back around the land raider his arms and weapons hanging low, wondering if he could have seen the attack coming in time to save the techmarine. he turns the corner and sees the battle has ended, as Zaen is walking back toward the raider. When Zaen reaches him, he tells him of the other techmarine's death.


----------



## darkreever

The cavern was enormous, larger than the techmarine had said; with what few krak grenades they had, there was no chance they would be able to collapse the entire thing. _"We need to get to the norn queen brother Elzar; use the grenades on the beast itself and cause enough damage to kill it."_ He said before unclipping a frag grenade, his unheld chainsword dangling and clanging off his armoured form while Alarbus primed the explosives timer to five seconds. 

Hurling the grenade as far as he could, aiming to bounce it off a cavern wall and make it seem as if the grenade had come from elsewhere, Alarbus hoped it would cause any of the alien beasts guarding the queen to seek the source of the noise. _"Lets go brother, only death waits with us, honour and glory must be taken."_ He growled before moving from his position and making his way downward.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr's Devilfish swiftly moved across the terrain with exceptional ease, his Pathfinder strike team preparing to disembark as they neared the coordinates.
He listened carefully to his radio and heard new reports coming in, most importantly the battle between space marines and tyranids, an opportunity Kelarr wouldn't pass up.

"Set up half the forces in ambush in the nearby area of the space marines' base, the other half can play the part of the opportunist until they draw substantial attention, which they can then withdraw and lure any followers into the trap," Kelarr explained over the radio as several Shas'ui were reporting for duty, "Shas'vre Ori'An will provide you with coordinates."

Being a Patient Hunter as well as an opportunist often conflicted strategies, but Kelarr had been at this a long time, he could usually figure out a balance where he utilises the benefits from both to his satisfaction.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn spat on the ground and lept from his transport with a thud, he walked towards the land slide and tapped a large boulder with his finger tips and quickly swung his sword upwards with a hiss and brought it down, the blade just about cut into the rock, he glared into it and struggled too pull his blade back out, after one final yank it came loose, turning and walking back too his transport he shouted "Get explosives up here!".


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen watched the last Tyranid fall, crumpled and broken, they had purged this great plain in His name. He turned with his brother marines and walked back toward his Land Raider. As he walked he looked toward the rest of the group and the scythes, which he avoided, as he knew he was not much for talking, his place was with his machine.

His gaze floated over to the desolated base. It was packed with ruined buildings and rubble and smoke and fire streamed from the place in patches. As Zaen began to ponder the amount of work that lay ahead of him, he heard a roar from nearby. The other marines around him reacted in a flurry, raising their bolters, but Zaen was closest to the disturbance. He leapt around the edge of the Raider, weapons scanning the space ahead of him, and was met with a triumphant Ulbrecht. He stood up proud, ripping his chainsword out of a crumpled Ravenor body. 

Zaen relaxed, walking toward his brother marine, _“Nice kill brother!”_ Zaen's smile fell as Ulbrecht explained to him the circumstances of the other techmarines death, _“Damn these Tyranids! They strike from the shadows, have they no honour?” _

Zaen continued to talk to Ulbrecht, the time they had spent together made him the closest thing to a friend he had, as he lifted the techmarines body into the back of the Land Raider. The dead was not his area of expertise, the life-less, yes, but not the dead. Brother Elzar was not here but he would certainly search for an Apothecary, the techmarine was certainly dead, but he still had the right to be at peace.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled as the last tyranid lay dead at his feet. He slowly rose from his kneeling position before grabbing a tyranid claw. He cut it off and attached it too his belt. He turned looking for something else to slay, his anger and rage still with him. He couldn't see any tyranids alive so he marched to his new brother initiates. "Brothers, i would like to know your names, you fought like lions today, and im impressed."


----------



## deathbringer

Elzar followed Alarbus down into the cavern yet he refused to waste his krak grenades in such a fashion. He felt it was futile yet he contented himself with staring round the enormous cavern.

Its sheer size impressed him whilst his brain began to whir as he saw the lighting systems on the walls
"Someone has been here before" he hollered yet his words where masked by the explosion of a krak grenade
He levelled his bolter suprised at the absence of guards


----------



## Void_Dragon

"Commander, Astartes have entered the cavern. Stinking apes, they are going to ruin the whole operation, throwing their primitive explosives around! Arg! Request patient hunter, myself as the bait; you wait at the entrance, I shall distract them and entice them to chase me up."

Kaaval'El began moving before waiting for a reply, knowing that even if the Commander did not agree, he had to so _something_ to stop the destruction of the cystals. He maintained his Stealth Field at full strength, making himself invisible to the naked eye, even at a distance of less than 10 metres. He hoped that would be enough...


----------



## unxpekted22

Alarbus after throwing the grenade, there is no consequence. Elzar catches up to you, his bolter still at his shoulder.
you both look up at the queen, it makes a rumbling noise, it sounds...weak. you realize the energy it must have been spending to keep it and the tyranid soldiers alive. You take the opportunity to start setting up the grenades. you notice the light cables are able to support you if you climb up them...finding tau pulley construction to be just as up to date as their weaponry. Alarbus, since you have more experience with explosives you climb up the walls and set the charges, Elzar, watch his back.

Kaaval 'el, you remain cloaked, trying to find the space marines that have entered the cave. you begin making your way around the norn-queen to find them and you also notice how weak the queen seems to be. express your concern for the astartes inefficient plans for killing the queen, not realizing and probably not caring how priceless the resources in the cavern are. you will not find the marines just yet.

Dahkanis and Vilhelm, the scythe tactical marine presents you to their commander. He is taller than both of you, both the black and gold parts of his power armor shining in the light. other than the dirt on his feet, the only other marks were the tyranid blood on his power sword, which was back in its sheath. he takes off his helmet to speak with you, holding it in one hand against his waist. He has many facial markings, showing clear even with his skin being a tanned white, or olive. he also has piercing blue eyes, short curly black hair, thin lips, and a surprisingly welcoming voice compared to the grunts of the marine that led you to him.

"_Greetings, I certainly hope you do not mind the support old friends, It's good to fight alongside your chapter once again. We fought alongside your brothers in the Damocles crusade before Hive fleet Kraken nearly wiped our chapter out. I am commander Sotha, and we are approximately a company left in number. I am called Sotha in remembrance of our home-world, which the hive fleet consumed and destroyed despite our best efforts to stop them. You will find my men bitter due to the circumstances, as am I generally, but the slaying of tyranids has me momentarily content. Assuming your wondering where we came from, we were making our way back through the sector with our only remaining ship to take revenge on any tyranids from hive fleet kraken still lurking about, since this moon is full of activity now with your fleet orbiting the world, naturally we headed here. Upon reaching the moon we picked up the large number of tyranids in the desert on our scanners and so flew down to kill them and support you as well...it looked as though you needed it."_

say whatever you wish in response, any questions will be answered.
The scythes of the emperor begin regrouping near their ship. 

One talks to Beziak:
"_You, I saw you fighting,"_he points with his finger, the rest of his hand gripped around his bolt pistol. he pauses as he stares at you with the glass red eyes of his helmet putting his pistol and chainsword back on his waist (you still have your helmet on too of course) "_Half of these tyranid bodies must be your doing. I imagine a wrath must be burning inside you such as it does for our entire chapter, or what remains of it anyway."_ his tone is serious, but not confronting in any way. 

Ulbrecht, apologize to Zaen for not being able to prevent the techmarine's death and help Zaen make repairs both to the raider and some nearby structures.
Zaen respond to Ulbrecht while making repairs.

Shas 'O' kelarr you recieve Kaaval 'el's message. you want him to wait for the team before acting but can't get back through to him, only getting static. you also radio to shadowthorn about his progress, learning the mountain pass has been blocked by an avalanche.

shadowthorn You radio Kelarr about the avalanche and tell him your forces will be delayed getting into their position. Explosives have been set up and set off but have only made a dent so far. fortunately for you tau warriors are patient soldiers, and are not harassing you with questions and complaints.


----------



## Lord Ramo

"It does brother, I hate too see these filthy xeno pollute the Emperors galaxy, and too have known that so many of our brethern have died today in battle with them, and i have lost a dear friend." Replied Beziak carefully. He nodded to the brother before continuing with the duty of making sure that all the tyranids were dead, all the while keeping his eye on his brothers. He occasionly glanced upwards to wear the Sycthes were standing before continuing with his duty. He was still full of rage and just wanted to continue killing these foul xeno for the emperor. He paused at one tyranid that was still breathing, albeit it didnt have any legs, he paused a moment to drive the anger away and replaced with cold precision. He stamped on the tyranids head before checking more bodies.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm responds, *"You really do live up to your great reputation as fierce and deadly warriors Sotha, I am honored to be reunited, fighting the filth of the universe with you my brothers. We previously had difficulties occur at our last mission where we lost brothers. Upon our return to base we found this destruction and havoc upon these great men. Without your help we surely would have been with the Emperor. I pray for all of these brave brothers lost today. I swear an oath that I won't rest until this moon is purged of this scum for the Emperor."*, looking into the distance seeing only the dead marines amongst the battle field.


He is quiet for an uneasy moment, thinking about how this destruction had happened, these creatures before were mindlessly assaulting them before but somehow managed to destroy their whole base along with much of the forces there, very few brother marines remained. There was an uneasy feeling in the air and Vilhelm felt it, something was stirring up he believed, more than they could possibly think of.


----------



## Azwraith

*"Well i would personally like to thank you because it was my hide you saved in the nick of time!"* Dahkanis said while extending his hand to shake. *"I will be in your debt eternal and if the sycthes ever need my help you just call, although i have a feeling that wont be happening on this moon, if anything i will be needing your help"* Dahkanis spoke as he pointed towards all the bodies of the tyranid horde he didnt have to explain anymore than that as he nodded and stepped back. 

It was not really his place to speak out of turn now, as Vilhelm was now in command and he was second, which normally wouldnt have bothered him but he was getting used to leading his crew of three and was enjoying the experience and responsibilty for the first time since he had been recruited into the Marshels Household.

Maybe he thought it was time for him to push to become a marhsel, he knew commanding 3 was alot easier than a whole Company but at the very least it was a small stepping stone in that direct. now he just needed to ensure this mission was a success and they all got off this moon alive.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr's Devilfish smoothly glideded past the Pirahna and came to a stop at the north-west cave entrance, he and his strike team disembarked quickly and established a defensive formation.
Kelarr was still monitoring the radio traffic, as always reports were flooding in, he caught a message from Shadowthorn and Kaaval'el.

"Shadowthorn I advise caution, explosives have drawn the attention of Tyranids in my previous encounters, any forces in the area may come to your position," Kelarr sent back to Shadowthorn.

"Kaaval'el, hold position, strike team has arrived and ready to move in," Kelarr returned, but he frowned when there was no response, he looked back at his Shas'ui with his mind reeling.

"I want four of you positioned above the cave entrance, and four on either side of the entrance with a shield drone, I'm going to continue inside and search for Kaaval'el, if I'm not back in two hours return to base and report as much," Kelarr explained, his team quickly moving into position for a trap, before he activated his stealth generator and headed inside at a brisk pace.


----------



## shakhullain

the warcries rose around them as the enemy fell beneath the relentless torrent of bolter fire. streaks of white hot metal stitching through the air. his breathing becoming heavy with the rising enjoyment of victory Caruss stole a glance at the masterful chaplain as he drew a handful of the faithful to him, ready for the backbreaking assault.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht notices Zaen's hurt at seeing a fellow techmarine dead, a swell as the other brothers that were dead.

All of the remaining Black Templars were hurting inside, he could only imagine waht the Scythes must feel like. 

"_I apologize for letting him die Zaen, i was supposed to be watching his back, bit instead i watched the tyranid's talon go into his back. i killed it as quickly as i could, but i hate to see another templar die, I still wonder if i could have prevented Raynor's death from the lictor we encountered before"_ He turned away, looked at his weapons he could not yet put down and turned back, his beaked helmet looking straight at Zaen, _"If you need any help rebuilding some of this stuff, let me know._"


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen slowly moved away from his fallen comrade, _“I know you did all you could Ulbrecht.” _He turned to regard the state of the Raider. It had stood up well against the torment this planet had shown it. Zaen ducked down on one knee and began to interface with the machine, checking electrical systems. He began to nod slowly, it was as he expected, there was some damage. 

Zaen turned to face Ulbrecht as he spoke. _“If you must help, you can go and fetch me a welder, a large one, these armoured panels aren’t gonna fix themselves.”_

Zaen turned back to the electrical panel, shaking his head as he regarded the deep gashes in the hull. He had a lot of work to do, but he wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## dark angel

(OOC: Sorry i havent posted i missed the update:laugh: and too make it worse i dislocated my shoulder tuesday  )

Shadowthorn nodded at Kelarr's transmission and replied saying "That might be so Commander but my Tau are more than capable too take on any Tyranids i have already posted sniper teams on the cliffs and have sent a Pathfinder team over the land slide for the greater good" Shadowthorn looked at the sheer cliffs around him and snarled shouting "Form a defencive line at our rear! i dont want any Tyranids sneeking up on us!" as he awaited his sappers.


----------



## darkreever

(Deathbringer, if your going to decide and wait for me to post first, it might be a good idea to say something; especially if thats something we both decide to do.)


_"Keep an eye out for any of the alien filth brother-apothecary."_ Alarbus said, seemingly pulling a one eighty on his actions mere moments ago. As much as he hated doing it, Alarbus was forced to let go of his chainsword and bolter in order to grab hold of the cables snaking their way up the cave wall. Hoisting himself up, Alarbus tried to move as fast as possible before getting to work placing one of his grenades. He knew not how many brother Elzar had on him, but he only caried three; having been told prior that frag grenades would be more useful.


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC: Sorry but covering you is not something I can do without knowing what you are doing. Seemed logical in my perverse way. In future I will let you know)

As Alarbus scaled the ropes Elzar stood beneath him eyes flitting round the canyon and he thought he saw a flicker high above him. He placed a bolter round up into the roof yet he expected nothing to come of it. The norn queen gave a roar and its breathing was laboured and he called through the vox

"It sounds weak. Considering the magnitude of the perverted spawn it has produced I'm not surprised."

He leaned on a rope and it jerked downwards in his hand above him Alarbus gave a yell as he was jerked upwards

He stiffled his laughter whispering his apologies through the vox. His eyes scouted the area yet he saw nothing. He looked once again at the roof as the hairs on the back of his neck prickled and he seized his bolter as he suddenly felt exposed


----------



## unxpekted22

Kaaval 'El you spot the space marines, you only see two of them, and they have been setting explosive charges along the cavern walls, the fools. dont they realize how significant the caverns resources are? there are more efficient ways to destroy the norn-queen; the brutes.... One of them is dangling from one of the old tau light cables setting a grenade in place, the other is on the ground guarding him, run up and tackle him to the ground cloaked, and begin charging your weapon to finish him off which will cause you to become uncloaked. when alarbus comes down to save elzar, make response to him, as you two will be fighting in close combat, your weapon will remain charged however. react to whatever blows he makes and make some on him but dont be too crazy with this, he is a space marine after all and you are a tau.

Alarbus you have now placed explosives in multiple areas, each part one on the ground, one mid-way up the cavern wall and one as high as you could go. You have set about 9 grenades and have strung them all to the same charge. you are beginning your final climb down one of the thick chords, when you look down at Elzar and see him taken by surprise, tackled to the ground by an invisible force. jump down and tangle with the opponent. it is Kaaval 'El, wait for him to post first. you will beat on eachother but will not kill one another (would but are unable to) he is a tau but he is very experienced and predicts many of your movements, his thick xv25 armor helps some as well. as you fend off kaaval 'el yell to elzar to detonate the charges by pulling the wire that links to all of the grenades' pins.

Elzar You look up to see Alarbus place the final grenade as close to the ceiling as he can. the chord dangles as he begins to push off the wall and slide down the chord from far above. As you are looking up unconcerned about tyranids as none have shown up to defend the queen, you are brutally knocked to the ground, and a Tau stealth-suit warrior appears over you uncloaking with his weapon charging, saying something about you and alarbus being foolish. in a second post after alarbus posts, and kaaval 'el posts a second time in reaction to alarbus fighting him, pull yourself togeather and do what alarbus says, detonate the grenades by running to the wire that connects all of the grenades' pins and pull it with all your strength. 

(i trust you'll make these posts interesting/dramatic oh and sorry for any feelings pertaining to some lack of freedom here but things need to happen a certain way, make the details juicy and they should still be fun i think.)

Dahkanis and Chaplain Vilhelm you part with the leader of the scythes, after he makes sure you both understand that their main reason for being on the moon now is to hunt down and finish off the tyranids. Vilhelm, even though you tell him you have marines taking out the norn queen and explaining that whole situation, as well as the tau weaponry mutations he says that will not be enough, and that the tyranids always find a way to survive....always. and even without a norn queen it was their oath to their fallen chapter to kill every last one on this moon. He thanks you for the information about the weaponry mutations and says that the templars can now focus on the tau threat, and that the Scythes of the Emperor will take care of any tyranid problems.

Dahkanis: this is the first time you have heard about what was discovered in the caves what is being done there, as well as some kind of explanation for why the tyranids were shooting pulse weaponry at you earlier. 

Vilhelm Dahkanis Beziak Ulbrecht and Zaen you all look up in the sky as thunderous roars of fire and metal fill the air. dozens of drop pods fly over head going to the west of your location, you can barely see them make impact in the distance, but as soon as they do, battle suddenly rages on, the ambient sounds of war springing forward with an opponent you did not even know lay beyond your line of sight across the desert. thunderhakws then fall from the sky into the ruined base and Black Templars begin pouring out.

Vilhelm Once the Scythes move out to make room for the templars, you begin organizing the new templars. Your reinforcements have arrived. An initiate sergeant informs you the drop pod forces are fighting a large tau force to give the base forces time to organize. as the tau were supposedly readying for an imminent attack. make sure to give dahkanis his chance to practice his leader ship and assign him good men. (all of this is somewhat abstract so you'll have to be creative. just do your best to create how you/vilhelm is seeing all of these things.)

the same goes for the rest of you, you four are usually good at doing this already so i dont think it'll be hard. your characters were all doing something, then everything i just posted happens and your character reacts. its your character so i dont want to say how they all react, zaen and ulbrecht i imagine you'd be fixing stuff still for example. remember, we are building a story with multiple character point of views) pm me if you have any questions, ive been busy lately so i may have over looked something.

Shas O Kelarr as you are about to enter the cavern you get a distress call, the tau forces in the desert that you recently left have just been bombarded by space marine drop pods. there a few walker machines and several units of infantry in close combat, proving to the tau once again who is better in such a situation, and the only way they could successfully gun down the enemy would mean many a death of their own once again. shadowthorn is still busy with his current situation, and your suit is duly needed for support. you can try to continue into the caves if you wish, it is up to you.

shadowthorn the mechanisms you requested are ready and set in place, begin taking out the giant rock wall. you receive word of the space marine attack but you cannot turn around as it would take much longer to reach them from that way now...assuming the rock wall actually gets destroyed in a relatively quick manner, how would shadowthorn feel about all of this? as the many rocks begin to give way, the clouds above roar with thunder, and a heavy rain soon follows.


----------



## blazinvire

"Shas'O!"
Kelarr nearly jumped out of his skin, darting over to a wall with his plasma rifles ready, before he actually realised it was Ori'An on the radio.
"Ori'An?" Kelarr radioed back in query.
"The forces in the desert have just been ambushed by a drop pod assault, Space Marines are appearing everywhere," Ori'An reported, "Tau forces in the area are scrambled, I am attempting to organise some on-the-fly ambushes."
Kelarr cursed silently, staring at the looming darkness of the cavern's tunnels before resolving to running back to the entrance.

"Shas'ui hold position here for two hours, if Kaaval'el doesn't appear, return to headquarters for assignment," Kelarr said quickly to his strike team as he ran passed them and leaped onboard the Devilfish, quickly relaying coordinates to the pilot. The Devilfish powered off back towards the desert, the pilot trading a lot of safety for the sake of speed, making for an incredibly rough ride as he cruised over awkward terrain at high velocity.

"Ori'An, coordinate photon grenade volleys and try for a general retreat until I arrive, buy time for me to get there," Kelarr ordered.
Inwardly he was infuriated at himself for not considering an attack via drop pods, his mind had been locked on Tyranids for too long, but he began to grow concerned about how the Space Marines had discovered their position.
Kelarr absently flexed his trigger-finger and hovered over the jetpack activators, preparing himself for a battle with the infamous Space Marines.

While Kelarr had some cause to fear the Space Marines, the Space Marines would have cause to fear him as well, plasma rifles were nothing to laugh at, and with Kelarr's experience with a jetpack combined with his stealth suit, he intended on giving the Space Marines reason to think twice about attacking the Tau again.
Ori'An filled him in on details of the battle as Kelarr waited for the Devilfish to arrive, discovering they possessed a few of those strange walking constructs with several groups of melee-based infantry, taking advantage of drop pod entry, preventing usual tactics that dealt with assault units.


----------



## Void_Dragon

"Brutish apes! They are going to blow the cavern to pieces!" The reply was just static. Typical. The one time Tau technology fails is the one time he would actually call for backup. But they didn't call the Tau of Fi'rios "hot-blooded" for no reason.

Kaaval'El leapt from his cover on a short burst from his jet pack, landing lightly a few metres from the first Astartes soldier. He sprinted across the open ground, his Stealth Field keeping him hidden, and deadening the sound of his footsteps somewhat. The Astartes enhanced hearing was impressive however, and he began to turn just as Kaaval'El reached him.

The Stealth Warrior acted quickly, flicking his old Bonding Knife from it's sheathe, throwing it across the last two metres between him and his target. The blade punctured the seal in the Astartes' armour's groin, but it barely scratched the skin of the ape, becoming lodged in between the plates too soon. Before the Astartes knew what had happened, Kaaval'El was upon him, swinging his Burst Cannon up into the man's face, aiming to take the creature out of the running with a single, quick, stunning blow.


----------



## darkreever

A second tug on the cable forced Alarbus to look down at brother Elzar. The two of them were nearly done with this work and the apothecary proceeded to act as an untrained neophyte. However when he did look down, all Alarbus saw was something smashing into his brother; another cloaked foe. Unlike the others though, the cloaking seemed to fail to reveal one of the vile tau creatures. Letting go with one hand, he snatched up his chainsword; swinging on the cord until he finally let go.

Dropping back to the ground below, Alarbus landed on the alien, denting its armoured form with his bulk, while activating the rune of his chainsword. The blade whirred to life and the armoured teeth bit into the aliens shoulder, sparks flying everywhere. _"Suffer not the alien to live!"_ He yelled while attempting to get a hold on his bolter.


----------



## unxpekted22

(i made an update for everyone a few posts up)

kavaal 'el and alarbus continue with what i wrote in the last update but also, once elzar moves to activate the explosives, kaaval el you will decide to run away, re-cloaking yourself as you see you can no longer save the cave or win the dual with alarbus. alarbus eventhough he cloaks you will chase after him naturally.


----------



## deathbringer

As he spun he heard a thump of a heavy footstep and a knife flashed striking the armour above his thigh. It pierced the armour and elzar knocked it away with a contemptuos flick of his wrist. He fired a wild shot that clattered off the wall of the cavern and he dropped his bolter and it swung wildly on its chain as he reached for his chainsword.

A wild swing forced him to abandon this attempt as he dropped to one knee to avoid the blow inadvertantly nudging the rope with his trailing heel. He prepared to strike the gut of his enemy yet with a fierce yell the huge form of Alarbus slammed his enemy to the ground. 

Their was a flurry of blows as the combatants collided and Elzar was impressd by Alarbus's unbridled ferocity. Seizing his chainsword he leapt forward in order to aid his brother as blows rang rebounding off the armour of the combatants.....


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn looked up at the rain and sighed as a rain drop smacked him in the eye causing him to twitch as it burned into the soft tissue, he snapped his arm upwards and quickly rubbed it away roughly with the back of his hand before setting his attention back on the sappers who were busy cutting away the rock, metre by metre. The venerable Commander turned towards the column, Tau Fire Warriors were sitting under rockky outcrops, trying too shelter from the rain while others had pulled red tunics tightly around them as they walked back and forth. 

Shadowthorn walked into the back of his command transport, Tau Tacticians looking at him before turning back too their positions as he walked towards his large chair, he walked around it dragging his one hand with him before taking a seat and taking off his weapons, bar his one Pistol that was hidden beneath his cloak. He looked at the console in front of him that showed the sappers and said "Hurry up"....


----------



## Void_Dragon

Kaaval'El punched the release cap on his shoulder pad, letting it fly off into the teeth of the ape's brutal weapon. He rolled away from the first Marine, flicking his Bonding Knife back into his hand.

As he slipped the knife back into it's ceremonial sheathe, he sprayed a low-energy blast from his Burst Cannon at the Marines. Both took multiple hits to the chest, and stumbled backwards, stunned but not actually hurt by the ionised balls of metal fusing with their armour, creating red-hot studs across their chests.

Kaaval'El activated his Jet Pack, leaping up on top of some boulders. As he landed, his weapon began to charge once more, and he was amazed to see the Marines already recovered from the shots that would have killed half a Tau Fire Warrior squad.


----------



## unxpekted22

okay alarbus this is were you charge at him once more and yell to elzar to activate the explosives. kaaval 'el, you will be hit by alarbus again, accidentally release your shot to the ceiling and decide to run away, Alarbus will then follow you as i said before.

void_dragon doesnt have too long so timely posts would be appreciated if you guys can, just for the next day or two should be all.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht and Zaen continued their reconstruction, the Land raider was pretty much finished and ready to serve the Emperor once more. they had started working on the construct closest to them. the labor moved much slower and was more difficult without the servitors running around. With all of his knowledge on how to fight, Ulbrecht found it entertaining how little he knew about building the support systems for his fighting, what goes into a land raider, what goes into a small building to adequately contain an arsenal for ammo he uses against the Emperor's enemies. As he was helping Zaen and making small talk all the while he noticed Vilhelm and Dahkanis part from the leader of the Scythes and subsequently the scythes of the emperor company began moving out, to where ever they were headed. he thanked them in his head and asked the Emperor to watch over the remains of their chapter, for it was a righteous one indeed.

_"Thank the emperor they showed up to clear out those Tyranids Zaen. I was unaware we had allies amidst us that close in this sector._"

Right after he said this, A thunderous noise came from over head, he looked up to see drop pods burning through the atmosphere overhead.

"_odd...they aren't coming to the base._" he noted as they flew diagonally to the west of their position, he watched along with the others as they made impact in the distance and further to his surprise immediately came flares of flight and sounds of war.

"_Wait, what the hell was over there?_" he asks Zaen, before noticing the Black Templar thunderhawk transports arriving at the other end of the base.


----------



## darkreever

_"Activate the charges brother! There are better things for us to kill than these half dead creatures."_ Alarbus called back, a snarl on his helmeted face, as he fired a trio of bolter rounds at the retreating alien. _"Keep running alien, you will never escape the Emperor's judgment!"_ Alarbus roared, firing his bolter on the move, the explosive rounds blowing away chunks of rock and panging off armour.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm thanks the sergeant for the vital information of the Tau forces. Vilhelm knew with the base declimated and much of their forces gone they would need to connect with other Black Templar forces. Upon seeing the reckoned base and fallen bodies of many brothers Vilhelm notices among the dead is Castellan Abel Yube. Abel was in charge of the Fighting Company Vilhelm was assigned to as well as construction of the base. They had been good friends fighting many crusades and saved each other many times. Recognizing the great loss Vilhelm prayed for Abel and the other brothers who died, but work was needed.

*"Ulbrecht and Zaen I need you here. Our brothers have landed to fight off the invading Tau forces. I need you Ulbrecht to set up communications with the other forces on the moon as well as our ships we need to know their status, and Zaen salvage whats left of any destoryed or unrepairable vehicles to fix the vehicles that are intact, we need to reinforce our brothers with whats left of us. I need any apothecaries to see to these wounded immediately. We're moving out."*

Although with the death of the Castellan, the Fighting Company needed a new leader. Vilhelm noticed Dahkanis nearly the perfect candidate, he had great tactical abilities, strength, courage, and was inspirational to those he fought with if some what arrogant. Vilhelm knew it took a strong leader to become a Castellan and he believed it was time Dahkanis proved himself an able leader.

*"Dahkanis I need you here, and bow. I have fought along side with you for a hundred years, I have seen your abilities, your ferocity in battle, determination, and leadership. With my power granted by the Emperor, do you Dahkanis have the power to become Castellan, to fight and die in the Emperors name from any threat be they the The Threat Within, The Threat Without, or the The Threat Beyond. If so rise Castellan Dahkanis and lead your men to victory!"*


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis was shocked by the sudden decision by Vilhelm to grant him a field promotion to Castellan, he had thought that Vilhelm would lead the Fighting Company into battle as he has done in the past but he figured in this situation Vilhelm did not have the ability to perform so many rolls and he accepted with great honor.

*"I accept this great honor and will do everything within my power to uphold the faith and will of the emporer to guide our men into battle so that we may all survive to continue our crusade while destroying all that is a abomination to the will of the emporer and that of man"*

Dahkanis stood as the Firestorm of Drop Pods rained down on from the sky behind him as though signaling the fire and passion of his will and determination. his eyes burned a bright red as he turned to his men ... what was left of them and thanked them all in their determination.

he spoke out to those that remained *"Men search what is left of the ruins here if you can find any weapons that may be of use to you, you may take it. round up as much ammunition as you can gather and load it into the land raider. do what you can to help zaen get our machines up and running. we must prepare now because soon by the will of the emporer we will come down upon the aliens like meteors from the heavens, FOR THE EMPORER"*


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen turned and followed Ulbrecht’s gaze as he nodded toward the blazing trails that scarred the sky dar above. Dull thuds began to echo from the distance as Chaplain Vilhelm turned his eyes on Zaen and Ulbrecht. Zaen nodded in agreement at the chaplains words, turning and packing up his repair equipment; the job was almost done anyway. 

And without another word Zaen trundled off to salvage parts from the nearby smoking wrecks. There was no point leaving these parts behind, after all who would use them, the Tyranids? Zaen stifled a laugh as he ripped a fuel coupling from a twisted mess of metal. He then moved to the next heap with a sigh, the Tyranids had really attacked relentlessly. There was not a whole lot here worth repairing, most was too far gone. Although it would pay to hurry, when the Chaplain decides to move out, nothing save the Emperor himself would stem that flow of fury.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak watched as Dahkanis was promoted to castellan temporaily by Vilhelm. He then continued looking through the daed and seperating his dead brothers from the tyranid scum. He found an arm with its chain broken and a few feet away a missle launcher. He picked both up and with the upmost respect returned them to their wielder.


----------



## Void_Dragon

Bolt rounds whizzed past Kaaval'El, impacting wildly into the boulders around him. He dived backwards into cover, loosing another burst of shots as he went. Most missed, flying wildly up towards the top of the cavern. He was up and running before the Marines reacted, and made it to the cover of the nearest tunnel, bolt rounds spraying off the rocks behind him. He was far from the tunnel he entered by, and getting back to the ambush would be difficult without access to his comms and radar, both of which were scrambled by the caves.


----------



## unxpekted22

Kaaval 'el, you make it to the outside world and peer over the nearest rocks to find shadowthorn's army stuck in place due to a large wall fo rocks in the way. as you peer out through the rain, you realize that even though you got far from the marine due to your jetpack he would pursue you no matter what and even if he didnt find you he would recon the information about the secret tau force the his allies of he found them. you must turn to face the marine when he arrives. your armor is too damaged to cloak anymore so it will only slow you down. remove the large upper half of the stealth suit armor and wait just outside the cave for Alarbus. you must try to stop him, whether you stand there for him in plain view or try to take him by surprise is up to you. (make it good, its your last post)

Alarbus wait for kaaval 'el to post first. you chase after him as Elzar turns in the other direction to find the trigger for the grenades. you will come to an exit for the caverns. you will find kaaval 'El there waiting. he will either be in plain view waiting or will take you by surprise. he will fail to stop you, giving you a clear opportunity. kill him.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr roughly stood up in the Devilfish and held himself steady, staring intently at the door as he waited for the pilot to get to the battlefield.
The Devilfish wildly crested a hill and shot into the air, soaring down and roughly scraping some of the vehicle as it tried to catch itself, harshly turning almost completely around whilst opening the bay door.

The timing was perfect, Kelarr saw the bay door open and let go, sprinting out and engaging his jetpacks, the velocity of the Devilfish was crudely transferred into Kelarr as it threw him out on the slide like a sling, before it went to make its way back to the Shas'ui.

Like a missile Kelarr fired from the Devilfish and shot across the ground held aloft by his jetpacks, trigger fingers tensing on their plasma rifles as he looked ahead.
Drop pods littered the field, some seemed to have basically landed right on some of his warriors, Space Marines were everywhere firing their crude weaponry and cutting into the Tau forces with their vicious chainswords.
Kelarr's stealth field engaged and he turned into more of a blur of the terrain than proper invisibility, his speed and jetpacks were obscuring its ability to function properly.
Photon grenades could be seen going off all over the place as Fire Warriors everywhere attempted to get some distance between them and the Space Marines, but with great powerful strides the monstrous humans easily caught those Fire Warriors and ripped into them. It was an outright slaughter, Fire Warriors vainly raising their Pulse Rifles trying to defend themselves hopelessly, some got the odd shot off and tagged a Space Marine but on the whole the Fire Warriors were like tinder to the flame of a Space Marine.

Ori'An had managed to gather up two or three squads of Fire Warriors and get them out of the fray to provide supporting fire, engulfing a few Space Marines in Pulse rounds, hurling the odd photon grenade prior to setting up a quick and small trap in case they got too close.
Most of the Tau forces had gotten away from the main area, it was mostly Space Marines in the centre with a few Dreadnoughts and drop pods littered everywhere, Kelarr had free reign.
Kelarr flew along the field and quickly snapped his vision back and forth as he looked all over the place, he lined up both plasma rifles with an amazing feat of ambidexterity fired off a short salvo of plasma into a few space marines.
He swept back and forth on the fields, the space marines all scattered about firing their bolters chasing Tau, Kelarr weaved around them and fired his plasma rifles unceasingly, violently kicking some of them out of the way, propelling off them and shooting off a different direction, arms jerking a little in alternation as shots of incredible heat soared from the barrels and slammed into power armour, burning right through with fierce intensity.

These plasma rounds, seemingly coming from nowhere and everywhere at once, inciting chaos amongst the marines as they quickly formed up in attempt to figure out what was going on. They did realise a blur and a heat shimmer flying along, disturbing the dirt and sand up in whirlwinds with its speed, they coordinated a short volley at the blur before a familiar round device came flying at them out of the blur.
There was a great flash and the marines were rendered blind for a few seconds, hyped metabolism and regenerative systems quickly fixing that, but by that time the blur was gone, and several marines had issued a death cry as a ball of plasma tore through their chests.

By sheer luck a backswing from a chainsword lashing out from a confused space marine caught Kelarr in the chest and threw him about in the air with his jetpacks going askew, another marine saw this and snapped a hand at Kelarr's distorted image and caught him by the throat.
A chainsword came down to meet Kelarr but the barrel of a plasma rifle got in the way, shortly before another plasma rifle was crammed with surprising force into the marine's exposed face, the barrel still steaming with intense heat from its extensive period of firing, the sizzle of flesh and sickening smell followed, the marine let Kelarr go not by choice, the pain was a shock to his system, though short as it was Kelarr dropped to the ground and his jetpacks automatically had him flying away mere inches off the ground in his prone form.

Kelarr spiralled upright and immediately crouched as bolts flew everywhere, he thrust one foot forward and the other back, the jetpacks attached to the region humans call their calf muscles had him spinning on the spot, and he wildly fired a dozen plasma rounds off before switching his stance and propelling off in another direction.
His vision dragged along a nearby hill, watching a Fire Warrior squad finally get caught by the Space Marines.
With a very hastened order through the radio Kelarr shot off to aid, though he did discover he had drawn the attention of a Dreadnought, he'd need to deal with that in a minute.
Assault cannon rounds puffed into the dirt in a wide area around the haze that was Kelarr, following him up to the Space Marines where the Dreadnought stopped in fear of hitting his brothers, the Fire Warriors began running recklessly off to one side for some strange reason, the Space Marines charged in pursuit but a semi-visible Tau suddenly bounced through their ranks, literally crashing back and forth between various Space Marines firing his plasma rifles a little inaccurately, he shot out of the squad higher into the air and a scatter of bolts followed him, one sparking against his armour and disorientating him a little.
Though when the Space Marines turned to look back at the Fire Warriors that had originly been chasing, they had formed up into a firing square with remarkable speed, waves of pulse rounds crashed into the squad.
The Dreadnought went to turn its cannon on the fire warriors but it caught sight of the flying haze again, this time sweeping back and forth lobbing balls of plasma everywhere, but making a definite line to the Dreadnought.
The assault cannon whirred loudly as it spun up to speed and unleashed a hailstorm of ammunition, most of it was missing the invisible Tau, some sparked off a strange shield he couldn't see. As he got closer the stealth's effects became less effective, Kelarr ripped out an EMP grenade in one hand and put in a final spurt of power with his jetpacks, damn near crashing into the Dreadnought, rolling across its top with some degree of agility and positively slamming the grenade onto the Dreadnought's sarcophagus, getting his feet under him onto the Dreadnought's roof and kicking off into the air, jetpacks blaring as they carried him off away from the machine as the EMP went off.
The Dreadnought powered down, slumping over and sitting there inanimately as Kelarr hit the ground several feet away from the Dreadnought.


----------



## Void_Dragon

Kaaval'El shot round a corner, his jet pack powering him slightly faster than the Marine could run. Daylight, ahead. Rain water streamed down the centre of the tunnel, and splattered against the walls from the backwash of his jet pack. The Tau shot out of the end of the tunnel, landing roughly in an attempt to stop himself flying off a cliff. He looked down below and was astonished to see the forces of Fire Caste Commander Shadowthorn arrayed across the valley, their path blocked by a massive landslide. The Marine's heavy footfalls could be heard echoing up the passageway. It was too late for stealth - his jet pack, working on high-output, had left a scorched plasma trail behind him that it was far too late to hide. He had to face the Marine himself, lest he discover the location of the army.

He removed his chest plate, throwing it's tattered form to the side. With it went his power pack, making his gun useless, so he discarded that as well. As the Marine turned the corner, some 100 metres from where Kaaval'El stood, he removed his Bonding Knife once more from it's sheathe against his leg. His torso bare, 6 scars could be seen drawn surgically across his broad chest. 5 were deep, representing the deaths of his Bonded Brothers. The 6th was the mark of his own life, the only one still shallow, nothing more that the ritual cut inflicted by his brothers during their ta'lissera.

It was time for him to join his Brothers, and he would do so with honour; he would not leave their pact unfinished. As the marine charged up the tunnel, he drew his knife across the old scar, tearing it open afresh. The ta'lissera finally finished, after 4 long years alone, Shas'Vre'Fi'rios'Kaaval'El faced the charging ape, and awaited his death.


----------



## darkreever

Light shown at the end of the cave, and with it would be the alien scum. Chainsword hanging freely from its chain, Alarbus removed his helmet; one of the alien rounds hitting it and destroying the sensors. Better to use his senses than nothing at all.

Taking back his chainsword, Alarbus swung it before activating the rune and letting the teeth rev to life. Stepping out from the cave, he was greeted by the sight of the alien, with much of its armour removed, waiting for him. Alarbus's lips curled back in a snarl, the alien thought to stand his ground like a true warrior would; but brave or not, scum was nothing more than scum.

_"No where left for you to run."_ He said before charging forward, Alarbus slammed into the alien like a wall; the alien warrior had tried to get out of the way, but Alarbus was a space marine, his body augmented and his reflex's made superhuman. This tau creature was a weak being, and even with combat experience its body was no match for his own. Bringing his chainsword down, the alien used its own blade to stop the teeth, but the weapon was more of a ritual item than a true combat blade and snapped before the chainsword bit into the tau's arm, severing muscle and bone.

For all the alien's weakness, it did not cry out in pain to much; and alien or not Alarbus would acknowledge that. As it tried to rise, he put a bolt round in its leg, the shell biting into the armour around the thigh and detonating; shattering bone and sending the creatuere back to the ground.

Taking a step forward, Alarbus planted a boot on the alien's chest; hearing the sound of bones snapping beneath his weight. _"You and your kind will be purged alien. You can delay the inevitable, but by the will of the God-Emperor you will all die."_ He said while raising his bolter and firing two rounds into the aliens head; before kicking the corpse over the cliff side and turning away to find Elzar.


----------



## unxpekted22

excellent posts gentlemen


----------



## deathbringer

(Sorry been in wales since monday. It has been a hectic time recently but my posting will be regular from now)

The tau warrior was a blur and 3 rounds rocketed around the cavern. A second volley sprayed past Alarbus and the apothecary swore as one impacted upon his shoulder spinning him round. He raised his bolter as his anger rose and his senses became consumed in a furious bloodlust and he lunged towards the xenos.

From a great distance he heard Alarbus's howl and it echoed in his 
'charges'
The word drifted mindlessly through the void left by his infuriated rage.
The words seemed to drift pointlessly before snapping into reality.

The world righted itself and he spun in a disorientated circle as he stared around for the detonator. He saw it above his head and saw the wires running through the pins. Desperately he sprinted towards them as a second sAhot ricocheted off the ceiling and slammed into his back. He fell to the floor and crawled to the rope. He saw Alarbus run from the cave and the trail of a jet pack as the xenos fled from his brothers onslaught. He stared at the wire for a second and heaved upon it. 

Nothing happened. 

He heaved once more bracing himself against the wall as his twin hearts surged and he felt blood flowing to his muscles. They expanded and he was filled with a final burst of energy. Their was a clatter as the pins came loose and fell to the ground clinking with a dull finality upon the floor. The norn queen groaned slightly with the desperate effort of survival.

The silence thickened and Elzar stood transfixed by the silent fears of failure. 

Then the world exploded.


----------



## unxpekted22

The grenades detonate simultaneously not only disrupting much of the rock formation but unexpectedly igniting the unrefined, thus unstable crystallized resource making up the ceiling of the cavern. Because of this, the entire cavern lights up in a bright explosion of blinding white light, which vaporizes Elzar; his power armor disintegrating first before his body.

the Norn-queen lets out a nerve racking scream of pain. A deafening, overlapping roar and screech as it toppled sideways from the blast of the ignited ceiling.

Alarbus has not made it far back into the caves when the explosion goes off. the shock wave suddenly rips through the tunnels and causes him to fly backwards, back outside the cave where he had finished off the veteran stealth Tau warrior Kaaval 'El.

Alarbus, as you land on your back in the now heavy rain, you remain looking forward toward the caverns and see the mountains near you begin to topple, a blinding white light shooting out from where you were only moments ago. The tunnel you were just flung out of is no more, it is completely collapsed. after you watch the aftermath the only way to turn is the cliff side you kicked kaaval 'el over. Upon looking, to your surprise, you see a large force of tau below you in the valley blocked by the remains of an avalanche. they are scattering about trying to find cover as water beagn pouring into the valley from the holes they had made in the rock wall. between this and the heavy rain the valley was quickly filling with water, and the tumbling mountain sides were now falling down upon them as well. the templars at the base are working on re-establishing communication relays. but they have not completed this task yet. For now, get to safety.

shadowthorn the rain has gotten extremely heavy, as you step backside you notice your feet fully submerged in water. upon looking up at the progress with the avalanche wall, you find water has begun pouring into the side of the valley occupied by your forces. Soon a great explosion is heard to the right of you, which causes the cliff sides to tumble and huge rocks begin falling into the valley, some crushing your men. do with this situation what you will. try to save as many tau as you can both through action and command. it is a very chaotic situation. leaving the valley is not an option, as a tau commander would never do such a thing.

Vilhelm, the Black Templar reinforcemnts have fully landed at the base and are ready to move out. Due to the urgency of the distress call sent by the fleet to the other templar fleets that could be reached, and the fact that Helbrecht deemed it important enough to diverge forces from other duties, there are a lot of templars. Keep in mind, the Black Templar chapter has many more marines than the astartes recommended 1000. so there is about that many here on the moon now. obviously you do not have command of all of them. you along with a few other chaplains, Dahkanis as well as other castellans and sword brethren are all commanding officers in this crusade. regroup with Beziak, As he has been in your squad since you first arrived on the moon and he has fought well even through massive wounding. Dahkanis is in the slight distance now giving commands to a large number of squads. Vilhelm, give the marines you are responsible for the order to move out to the location of the drop pod barrage. Then, head to the transport of your choice and prepare yourself for battle once again, but this time with tau.

Beziak wait for Vilhelm to post first, after regrouping with him, you become his "right hand man" of the new squad he leads. follow him into whatever transport he chooses and also prepare to fight tau rather than tyranids for the first time since landing on the moon. what do you think of going from fighting so many tyranids to fighting tau on the same world?

Dahkanis as a castellan you are now higher in rank than Vilhelm, but ceremoniously it was proper for the chaplain to promote you to such, especially given the circumstances. if a marshal disregarded the promotion once the crusade was over then so be it. but if you prove your self worthy of the title this will likely not be the case. as mentioned in vilhelm's update, you are now commanding many marines, about a company's worth in fact. give them some brief battle plans and move out towards the battle as well. Add that the three prior initiates are still among your personal squad, as well as anyone else of note if there are any.

Ulbrecht, you struggle to get the communications array up, until Zaen comes to help you, in one of the last thunder hawks servitors finally arrived and are now busy enough building the base that you and Zaen decide to help move the army out and take a squad of terminators in the land raider crusader. (wait for Zaen to post first)

Zaen, after fixing up what you can, some simple rhino transports and such to help get as many transport vehicles be up and running well enough to get the massive amount of Templars from "here" to "there", you head back to your land raider crusader. you see ulbrecht unsure of how to complete the radio tower, help him finish it then take a terminator squad into the land raider, helping to move out the army. plus, even being a tech-marine, you wouldn't let the chance of being in a big battle like this slip away from you. not to mention land raider 624 sure has been helpful clearing out tyranids and it will probably do the same against tau.

Shas "O" Kelarr before you fly off again the dreadnought speaks to you, though immobilized it slowly turns its large upper body despite the shocks causing it to twitch some as it turned. In a very deeo mechanical voice it addresses you:

"_Tau Commander....no.....Tau coward is a proper title for you. You use invisibility and electrical disabling devices. How un-worthy. This proves to me that this young race of yours, is nothing more than a pile of dirt darkening this sector of the galaxy that must be cleaned by the Emperor's forces. I may be immobilised, but the will of the Emperor never is. You have signed your life away, for the Black Templars have come for you. We shall prove our loyalty once again by eradicating every...single....one of you._

take a moment to respond to the dreadnought however you like. you still cannot completely destroy him.


**** you open your eyes, and are confused. everything is in shades of red. you have no commands, as you hear none.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr twirled about on his jets, aiming his plasma rifles at the Dreadnought that he had just hit with the EMP, as it apparently hadn't completely shutdown.
Must be a lot of mechanical systems, Kelarr surmised, strangely though, this machine was talking to him, he hovered back over toward the Dreadnought and cut the power to his jetpacks, folding his arms and looking at the Dreadnought with intrigue.
A mechanical abomination in Kelarr's opinion, no respect to the quality of life, only able to live for war and nothing else, in a way he pitied the poor human inside that machine.

"Gue'la," Kelarr returned to the Dreadnought, "You should not be so bitter from your own stupidity, you can hardly call us cowards when your courage seems to come from the mutilation to your bodies and turning yourself into monsters! You disfigure your body, I conceal mine, to each his own."

An enormous explosion off in the distance over the cavern complex caught Kelarr's attention, lingering only for a moment before a few bolts puffed in the dirt around him, he switched on his cloaking again and engaged his jetpack, shooting off.
With a quick burst of his jets he shot inside one of the drop pods for mild cover, scanning the area and finding another squad of space marines chasing down more Fire Warriors, some bolts sparked off the drop pod so Kelarr got moving again, flying straight at a space marine before launching into the air in a graceful flip, shutting off his jetpacks as he went completely upside down above the space marine, lining up a plasma rifle as he went and engaging his jetpacks again as he righted himself, landing on a cushion of air it seemed with his jetpacks catching him, the Space Marine behind him collapsed from a burning hole over his left shoulder, passing into his body through both his hearts.
Kelarr quickly shot off to aid a squad of Fire Warriors still engaged in melee with the space marines.


----------



## deathbringer

Blackness, dark.
I can….feel. 
am i….sentient?
I sensed something impact upon me and something seemed to stab, clouding my mind, blinding me in a flare of unrelenting anguish. 

I feel a reflex causing several muscles in my face to tense. I relax them one by one ponderously and laboriously testing them. I open my eyes and feel the blackness fade away and my vision come into focus. 

My chest, it rises and falls in spasms of ragged desperation as I feel forces pressing upon me and I feel a tightness as the air seems to thicken. I must get out of here, I must climb. There is no escape, NO! Must get out! 

the air is draining from my wrecked lungs, drawing upon my reserves of strength, my muscles convulse with a sudden energy. I hold the pose as the tension in my muscles builds to a crescendo so I may thrust myself upwards as rocks slid away from my progress. Ah, the surface…. Air, space… victorious.

beginning to fall the muscles of my arm snapped out gripping upon the rock. I hang for a second suspended by the sinewy muscle that is bulging upon my arm. Terrified I hang fighting against a force I could not see. It is taunting me! haunting me! pulling relentlessly against me!

stilling hanging desperately I turn my head to see my other arm dangling at my side, so I contract my muscles to move it upwards to grab the rocks above.

I hang once more. 

Slowly I contract my muscles once more and heave my bulk up. Inch by inch i move upwards till I lay upon the mound of rock that had held me captive. I lay their alone, fighting to survive. My head feels empty yet a spark burns bright beyond my conciousness. One fact burned as it moved to the forefront of my mind

I am alive.


----------



## Chocobuncle

After Vilhelm receives word that Zaen and Ulbrecht finished the communications tower, he gets a distress call from the crusade notifying him of the situation and number of Templar's on the moon. Vilhelm takes command of three squads of five marines including Beziak. Vilhelm knows Beziak has been through a lot of fighting the Tyranid hordes and is proud and glad to take him with his squad as being a senior officer of the squads under Vilhelm, in which he will act as his second in command using his stead fast thinking and great destructive combat skills.

Vilhelm gathers his squads and Beziak to tell them of the situation.


*"Brothers you are under my command now with Beziak as my second, he has been through many battles and will act as your senior officer, report to either him or I if the situation calls for it. We will be reinforcing our lines on the front verse the Tau who were prepared for an attack. We move out immediately! Let not these Xenos scum stand in our way for we shall purge them of their existence! FOR THE EMPEROR WE SHALL PREVAIL!!"*

Before disembarking into two Rhinos, Vilhelm talks to Beziak on the side

*"I want you to get those wounds checked upon, I don't want you to be cut down because of any injury that could have been avoided. If you decide not to its not my place to force you but I will need you. Your ferocity is unmatched and paired with your precision you are a devastating force to behold. I need your skills for whats coming next, I need someone to rely on and I believe it is you Beziak."*


----------



## Lord Ramo

"Yes brother chaplin, replied Beziak, "I won't fail you, for the emperor." He immediatly followed Vilhelm onto one of the two rhinos and prepared for war. The tau were long ranged but coudn't hold their own in close combat. He would use that to his advantage and close with his enemy as fast as possible. They were not like the tyranids, massive in numbers, mindless beasts. The tau were smart and could organise themselves effectivly. He did not care, the difference between the two. They were both polluting the holy emperors clean galaxy and both would pay the ultimate price for that.


----------



## Chocobuncle

*"Beziak I want you to take command of Rhino 95. I will be inside 37."*

Before they both enter and start to commence moving out. He talks to Beziak and his squads a last time.

He always comes prepared with knowledge on this foes. Reading as much as he can get his hands on he knows the text only that Tau excel at range warfare. But have a keen weakness in close combat which he knows his brothers dominate at. 

*"Our plan of attack will be to use the speed of the Rhinos to outflank and charge straight into the heart of the enemy and take out the chain of command. The outcome of the war is in our hands now brothers. The meaning of victory is not to defeat your enemy but to destroy him, to eradicate him from living memory, to leave no remnant of his endeavors, to crush utterly his every achievement and remove from all record his every trace of existence. From that defeat, no enemy can recover. The enemies of the Emperor fear many things. They fear discovery, defeat, despair and death. Yet there is one thing they fear above all others. They fear the wrath of the Space Marines!"*

*"Meditate well brothers for the Emperor will give one of you a vision in which you will lead us to victory and honor."*

While many marines are meditating Vilhelm walks to the body of the previous Emperors Champion. While he died his body of secured and honored the Emperor and the Black Templars well. He prayed, then took the remnants of the armor. Awaiting the next Champion who would lead them to victory purging the foul Xenos, Vilhelm meditates as well.


----------



## unxpekted22

**** As you manage to stand up in the heavy rain, you begin to discover more of your body. (be sure to describe in detail so other players know what to post when they see you.)

you sense life not too far from you (Shadowthorn's forces), which triggers another sense, you remain still as you try to wrap your mind around what seem like voices attached to invisible designations of some kind (Hive mind). You keep hearing "tyrant".

never being sentient before, and just being born, you have no knowledge of the norn-queen that just died. you also don't know that it used every last bit of its life to create you at the last minute before its death. all you know is that you are alive and you have a radically strong lust for finding this life and destroying it, some how knowing it will help satisfy some burning natural desire in the back of your mind. take flight through the rain, and find this life.

(there was no way we could make posts for you without unveiling it deathbringer lol, otherwise people would just think your elzar still.)


Shas'O'Kelarr to your surprise most of the space marines appear to be dead, and the last of the few dreadnoughts had bene stopped. however.....there were tau bodies everywhere.....

though this one moon may not be worth the deaths, you know the space marines will not stop here. the fire caste would either die here or on the next world. but as you pause thinking the battle nears its end, the horizon becomes a thick line of Black....the battle had only begun.

shadowthorn's forces have yet to confirm to you that they have made it to their planned position, as they have yet to move from the valley stalled by the rain storm and avalanche. 

the earth caste radios you though, saying they have completed the new experimental hammerhead, non-rushed this time, and ready to go. 

everyone else besides vilhelm and beziak refer to my last update.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr kicked over the last Space Marine, a sizzling, blackened hole through the centre of its chest, and looked around, taking a deep breath.
The drop pod assault had been very harsh on his people, a great many Tau warriors lay dead amongst just as many Space Marines, Kelarr wished to have them buried but his mind was nagging at him about something first.
He sat down on the dead space marine to think, there was something about this attack that his combat instincts were going berserk over. The Space Marines had come here primarily to wipe out the Tyranids, if they had of dropped into this area and Tau Warriors had of been Tyranids, the Space Marines would have meaninglessly wasted their lives, while dangerous in close combat, a Tyranid oft proved the greater.
And this attack had been close-combat based, obviously from the usage of drop pods, whoever had initiated this had known they were going to fight Tau, and that proved grave news.

The Space Marines had decided to turn their attentions to the Tau, and it didn't take a real lot of thinking to figure out how they were going to attack. Even the stupidest human knows how lacking the Tau are in close combat, but it is a very defined weakness, the Tau can almost rest assured their enemy will try anything to get into melee range, it was almost amusing.
It was a small pity Kelarr's mind was oriented around killing Tyranids all this time, figuring out proper tactics to fight Space Marines was going to be a little irritating.
A sudden thought struck upon Kelarr as his mind drifted along the battles with Tyranids. Tyranids were actually nearly the opposite to Tau, numerous, dangerous in close combat and organically armed, the Space Marines would come with tactics to fight Tau, what if Kelarr met them with the tactics he'd been using all this time?
It seemed folly to try and re-orientate his strategic thinking without ample time to do so.

“Ori'An,” Kelarr said thoughtfully.
“Shas'O?” Ori'An responded.
“How many Tyranids have we got left?” Kelarr inquired.
“Um... hard to say, they're moving around a lot, but from a rough estimate there'd have to be at least 60 of them in each group we're herding around,” Ori'An replied.
“Send them at the Space Marines with all due haste, organise a few supply drops for the teams herding them, and send every single Skyray we have left to me, and any Hammerheads we may have,” Kelarr said.
“One Hammerhead and eight Skyrays en route, the Earth Caste reports they've completed the experimental weapon with maximum caution and planning,” Ori'An said.
“Excellent, send it along too. The Gue'la have turned their attentions on the Tau, I'm going to organise two fall-back plans, try and have the Tyranids come around the flanks, a group on either side, we'll arrange the Skyrays to bombard the area, and use the Hammerhead for surgical removal, I'll need some Skyray missile supplies at the first fall-back point so they can reload when we retreat the first time, and have a Manta standing by, these Space Marines may have a trick up their sleeve,” Kelarr explained before rapidly going through the comms and began pointing all over the field, squads of Fire Warriors hastening to obey to get into position. The Space Marines wouldn't be expecting his experimental weapon, if Kelarr utilised it properly he could devastate the Space Marines.

He devised a quick and simple fall-back tactic, like a retreating firing square warriors at the front line would fire, retreat to the back, continuing this process to try to keep up fire output while trying to maintain distance with their target. He would have another contingent of Fire Warriors hiding in ambush amongst the dunes they were going to retreat passed, giving them immediate reinforcements.
So from the looks of things, there wouldn't be an incredible amount of Fire Warriors in the main assault, the number of bodies on the ground could make one think they'd suffered greater casualties than they had, and the heavy support would be out of sight until the Tyranids arrived.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn roared as he stepped aside from a giant rock that had landed where he had been just seconds before he estimated thirty of his men were already dead and many more would fall unless he did something. He picked up a squirming Fire Warrior trapped under mud and shouted "In the Name of the Greater Good get as many of the Tau into transports!" over the crackle of thunder. He turned to twenty Pirhanna personel and shouted "Take the Pirhanna's carry as many men as you can with you! Get over that bloody wall!" as he jogged back into his transport and said "Order all units over that wall those who fall behind are left behind".


----------



## darkreever

Again, Alarbus's lips curled into a snarl at the sight down below. Turning away, he put an armoured hand to his ear, still grasping the bolter. Like all space marines, he had a vox bead built into his ear and a unit nestled into his throat should a brother ever find his helmet unable to function. _"Lord Vilhelm, this is brother Frederiskson, the tyranid leader creature has been killed; brother Elzar destroyed the creature."_ He said, but only static answered him back; Alarbus then tried contacting _The Crozius, _its communication systems should be able to pick his vox transmission up.

Shaking his head, more rain pelted his face before he returned to the cliff face. His brothers needed to be warned of the filth here on the mountains, and he could not allow them to remain alive as an afront to the God-Emperor. Walking away from the cliff face, he searched for a path towards the aliens.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis stood in front of his men at first thinking about how he came to this position and how only a few weeks ago he was happy as a sword brethren and now he had taken on a new roll as castellan, it was surpirising to him and he did not know what to do... he stood there in thought as he paused his voice over the many brothers looking up at him.

he stared at them as if he knew not what they were. and then it hit him, he had been made castellan to protect this men whilst carrying out the duty of the emporer he could do it. it was now his responsility and he would do a good job of it at that.

He raised his head and looked out at his men who stood silently awaiting his order.
the other castellan stood beside him allowing him to make the orders as he had the most experience on the moon out of them. he spoke swiftly and accurately *"Men, we must re-build our Headquarters we need a base of operations to provide support for our men, i will be assigning our Frater Astrotechnicus to Castellan Rhikar along with Tactical Squads Two and Five to help rebuild the HQ and defend it, i would also like our Dreadnaught's to join him. all other marines will be with me as we head to reinforce the battle front. Squads One and Three are already loading up in rhinos and i would like the rest of you to do the same, however from now your are no longer in the squads you arrived with. those of you with neophytes under your command please form together in onesquad, you may combine as you wish however please keep your squads around 10 members so each unit will have a rhino, from what i can see there is about 8 of you without neophytes and we have used all our current rhino transports i would like you too form a squad of 6 and load up in a razorback the the other 2 will report to me, MOVE OUT!!"*

Dahkanis turned to his initiates who still stood by him. *" Saxon, Arkon & Aeon you will now for the battle at hand be promoted to my sword brethren you have shown great faith in me and the emporer, i am impressed by your strength and will and if i do manage to hold my title through the end of this all you shall become my sword brethren.* he spoke as two more intiates approached him. *"we are the two who have decided not to load out in the squad of six"* they spoke to Dahkanis. *"understood, you two will now join my command along with my sword brethren, Aeon Saxon and Arkon have experience with the tyranids so learn from them well if you prove yourself i may promote you to sword brethren aswell"* Dahkanis replied hoping this would drive his men to greater heights. *" let us load up into our Razorback we must make haste please prepare it for me i need to speak to Vilhelm"* he added while turning to rush over to Chaplain Vilhelm.

*"Vilhelm!!!"* he shouted catching the Chaplains attention *"i need to ask of you, it is customary for us to go to battle with a Emporers Champion and i wish for you to choose one before we go to battle. i think Beziak might be a good choice but i will leave it in your hands, we will wait until you have decided before we move out!* Dahkanis spoke like he had been in command for decades.


----------



## unxpekted22

Vilhelm, make Beziak the emeperor's champion.


----------



## Chocobuncle

(Very short notice so I had to change my last post to fit everything in)

Vilhelm, interrupted during his meditation by Dahkanis, is greatly annoyed as he believes it is disrespectful to the Emperor to be stopped in the middle of meditation. Vilhelm knows full well of the customs and history of the Black Templars for the need of a Emperors Champion. They were a sight that makes all but the most foolish creature fall back in fear. They were to fight the enemy in the name of the Emperor. His presence serves as a fantastic inspiration leading feats of prowess beyond that of even normal Space Marines.

*"Yes Dahkanis I know it is customary that on eve of battle a Templar will have a vision, that is why we were in the middle of meditation. Please I will handle this, I want you to organize the assault against the Tau I know you have a great mind and great tactics, I want you to show your abilities today do not disappoint me brother."*

Upon talking with Dahkanis, Vilhelm notices Beziak walking towards him with a familiar presence. Beziak tells him of his vision and is extremely glad to see a trustworthy battle-brother becoming the Emperors Champion. He calls servitors over to connect the armor with Beziak.

*"Beziak my brother I am proud and honored the Emperor saw favor in you. This is a great omen, our fiercest warrior touched by the Emperor and given a righteous fury, you will certainly be a great inspiration to our brothers."*

After connection of his new power armor is complete Vilhelm tells Beziak.

*"Uphold the Emperors Vows in inspiration and virtue among all our brothers here."*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled from his new armour before the helmet was placed upon his head "I will brother chaplin. Let us avenge all of our dead brothers here today. Suffer not the unclean to live, brother chaplin." He attached the holy black sword to his arm but kept his plasma pistol. Bowing to both the chaplin and castellan he walked into the back of a rhino. His fellow brothers were shocked to see him. He let out a mighty cry "BROTHERS SUFFER NOT THE UNCLEAN TO LIVE, WE MUST STOP THIS FILTH TOUCHING THE EMPERORS HOLY REALM."
His brothers inside that heard banged their weapons against their armour and started cheering.

~(Unexpected is allowing me to keep my plasma pistol.)~


----------



## deathbringer

Drumming upon my spine... relentless
A ragged voice inside my head
"Tyrant... tyrant"
Echoes building....relentless drumming
My breathing is ragged
I feel my chest pressed against the muddy ground
I strain to lift myself
Pain... anguish
I see hooked armour emerging from my chest stuck in the ground
I rise slowly carefully unhooking the spikes 
I feel something drumming...relentless drumming....
I stretch out a taloned hand and slash at the air 
The drumming melds around my finger flowing along my muscled forearm over the armor that covers my shoulders. 
I turn to follow its progress through the rivets of my armour and see to huge protrusions emerging from my back. 
I clench my muscles 
Nothing
Relax
They spread wide fanning into huge wings of thinly veiled muscle and sinew
Contract relax
The wings beat and I rise slowly through a shower of droplets
I fall once more yet another certainty burns bright
I can fly.
I stare down at the muddy ground and see clawed talons and powerful legs
Stamp
The ground reverberates
Voices once again
"Tyrant... Tyrant" 
Builds in my mind
I clutch my head as the voices build
Tusks
The voices build to a mocking crescendo and my eyes widen as I stare around
A gust of wind
Flesh wafts upon the air
I turn and spotted the shadows of life upon the horizon
Hatred
Burning desire
The shrieking cries are screaming
"Tyrant Tyrant" 
echoed by my own subconcious
"Kill... Kill"
Adrenalin courses and blood pounds
I throw myself into the air
Clench relax ... clench relax
I soar above the clouds and below i see the beings i am driven to kill
I let out a roar of exhilarated rage
the voices in my head whispered
"We come....tyrant... we come"


----------



## unxpekted22

Tyrant you find many fast moving objects below you, shades of movement along the ground, trying to get over a large and wide rock wall. your instinct overwhelms you and so you follow it, landing on the front most piranha speeder. crash the vehicle how you wish, kill one of the two crew members how you wish, and bite the other one in half.

Shadowthorn you hop in a piranha yourself, but as you begin your ascent up the rocks at full speed in order to get up the steepness to the top, you see dozens of piranhas come back over the top coming down toward you in a hurry, as if flying away from something. order your pilot to continue and stop at the wide flattened top of the avalanche wall at the sight of a monster you can barely make out the shape of through the heavy rain. you hear the screams of the fire warriors it kills, and watch it tear one in half with its mouth. it seems tyranid but you cant be sure. Its bright yellow eyes suddenly peer right into yours, showing clear through the rain and clouded dimness. after the monster looks at you, retreat with the rest of your forces back into the valley. at this point getting into your position in accordance to the battle against the templars no longer matters to you. get out of the valley. your post should consist of you performing all of these actions.

Alarbus you make your way down the cliff path, and come to where the water is rising around your feet. a dead fire warrior floats up near you, the body bumping into the cliff side. unlike the tau, you have little difficulty making your way through the rising waters. the tau forces that were heading away from you suddenly come back, take cover as if you think they spotted you. they will all speed past your position however, not seeing you. you hear a roar through the rain storm come from above the avalanche wall. go to investigate. keep in mind you must waltz through the flooding water, where ruined and crushed by mountain rock vehicles are, as well as tau warriors, many dead, and some desperately trying to swim to stay alive. the rock falling caused by the explosion has stopped by the time you begin walking through the flooded valley so you wont have to worry about getting crushed. once you get to the wall, you must begin to climb it.

Shas 'O' Kelarr the rest of your forces arrive. the single experimental hammerhead gunship included. You get a report from one of your pathfinder team leaders:

_"Shas 'O', I am sure you heard the loud explosion in the open desert coming from the mountain range. All we saw was a huge and extremely bright explosion come from somewhere between the north and north-west cave entrances. several mountains in that area of the chain have been destroyed as a result. there is also a heavy storm in there. we feel it is important to report that this is all very close to where commander Shadowthorn's forces should be. Though this is just an estimate as we have not seen his forces or heard from him whatsoever since the explosion."_

another message comes from the commander of a tyranid herding team:

_"Commander, our herding methods seem to have stopped working. we began moving them toward your location but they have suddenly stopped moving at all. About sixty gaunt forms are merely standing there doing nothing. they are no longer reacting to our shots or movement and are not attacking us either. what should we do?"_

similar reports come from the other tyranid herding teams.

Other Black Templars wait for next update for further events, you may continue preparing for battle, talk while riding in your respective transports, or anything else of this nature. character development :so_happy: reflect on what you have done so far perhaps if you do not usually do this sort of thing. talk about your characters past some more so i have a better idea of where to go with them form here.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn stared at the large amount of his forces fleeing and spat "In the name of the Greater Good what are they doing?!?" a Pirhanna whizzed past the Commander could almost swear that he saw a blood covered Tau screaming franticly in the pilots seat. Shadowthorn shrugged it off and stared at the back of his pilots head saying "Keep moving i will see to these cowards later". The Pirhanna rose over the rise and came out into a open area, Fire Warriors were fleeing all over many had discarded their weapons and were now dragging back bloody Tau. 

Shadowthorn squinted as something roared in the rain, he could make out a blurred shape that was unsure although it was probably some sort of breed of the Tyranid. He looked into its unearthly yellow glowing eyes as it bit one of his Tau in two. Shadowthorn suddenly drew a Pulse Pistol and took aim but before he fired he shouted "Get us out of here! NOW!" and dropped it between his feet. The pilot spun the skimmer around and turned back over the rise, it flew downwards and bounced in the water, creating a large splash.

Shadowthorn held his straps for his dear life as it passed over drowned Tau or those clutching the bodies of their comrades as a form of bouncy aid. The Commander did not worry about these as he knew that his more experianced units had already fled the narrow pass and would be now reforming while they awaited their beloved leader. Shadowthorn smilled as the Pirhanna was spat from the pass like some form of round, his surviving Tau were nestled around a series of dunes most setting up defencive positions.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr listened carefully as new traffic came through the radio. His expression was troubled, many things were happening and there wasn't enough information. The explosion must have marked the death of the norn-queen, he couldn't figure out any other reason for there to be an explosion in the mountains, but if the norn-queen was dead then the tyranids were cut off from the Hive Mind.

Well he'd lost one tactical advantage, not that it couldn't be expected, now he just had to devise another theory to allow him to see what his opponent's tactic was and buy him time to respond with a perfect trap.

"Strike Team, try to get in contact with Shadowthorn, abandon your post and scout the area in the Devilfish," Kelarr ordered idly as he thought.
He needed to change his thinking, instead of dealing with predators he was dealing with an armoured enemy that liked tactics, and liked getting close.
Kelarr looked around for any apparent advantages or inspiration for tactics.
Drop pods, a disabled Dreadnought, many, many corpses, and a whole lot of sand.

"Tyranid herding teams, if they're going to be no help then execute them all while they're unresponsive, I don't want them waking up at a later date and ambushing us, after that join us here," Kelarr said. It was hard getting his mind around the different tactics after burying himself so deep trying to deal with the strange Tyranids here.
"First things first then," Kelarr said to himself, going back to basics.
They'd ultimately want to engage them in close combat, and if they didn't want to be torn apart by a maelstrom of pulse rifles, they'd need a good tactic, armoured transports, drop pod assaults, infiltrators, it'd be folly for them to try anything else. So Kelarr looked for simple counters and any advantage he could get no matter how small.

"Rig their drop pods with remote detonation explosives, they'll have to go passed them sooner or later, I need a small Pathfinder team to stay way out of combat but in sight range and keep me updated, rally up the Devilfish and get all of the Space Marine corpses out of here, all Rail Rifles and Markerlight units burrow into the sand where I tell you, Fire Warriors do the same but in formation," Kelarr quickly ordered, his ideas began flowing, he could still use most of his original plan, desert warfare called for quite a difference in strategies, instead of having trees and bushes to hide behind, all they had was sand, the odd desert plant was too obvious to hide behind. He went around and positioned the pathfinders with Rail Rifles in three groups, one either end and one in the middle, organising the Skyrays to hide behind a few dunes that the Markerlight bearers were hiding in, moving the hammerhead near the bulk of the Rail Rifle bearers for an anti-tank squad, and keeping his experiment right out of sight, his trumph card so-to-speak.

All throughout his fall-back points he had his warriors dig miniature fox holes so he could hide his entire army lightly beneath the cover of the sand, enough that they were fully concealed. To the Space Marines, the very desert itself would be launching a maelstrom of ammunition.
Kelarr organised the Rail Rifle holders to disable any transports on the edges to ideally funnel the Space Marine forces into his trap.


----------



## darkreever

Wading through the water, Alarbus could not help keep the look of disdain from his face at the struggling aliens trying to keep themselves alive. For those that he came across, Alarbus made sure a bolt round went through their heads; allowing him the chance to send them to damnation before the water did the job. Looking up, his enhanced eyes made out the forms of their vessels coming back from where they had departed to. Had one of the drowning aliens alerted the others?

How they had discovered him mattered little, what mattered was them not finding him out in the open. Rushing as fast as the water would allow him, Alarbus rushed behind one of the fallen tau vehicles and crouched low; the muddy water covering most of his armoured frame so that only his weapon, shoulder pauldrons, and face were not hidden.


Minutes passed by like lifetimes as the tau vehicles aproached; and soon they were zooming past his position as if they were running from something. Thats when he heard the earth shattering howl of some evil from where the aliens had come from. _"Cowards."_ He murmered to himself, getting back up and making his way to where the sound had come from; placing more bolt rounds in struggling tau, realizing they had been left to die. _"Pathetic creatures, no honour, no courage, by the will of the God-Emperor you will be killed."_ He said aloud, more to himself though.

The water had risen further, and so Alarbus scrambled on top of a wrecked tau vehicle to see how far away he was from where the tau had retreated from. Squinting his superhuman eyes, he could make out a wall of rock, dozens of meters high. Above it was where the sound had come from, and so that was where he would go. Trying to reach _The Crozius_, Alarbus jumped down back into the water and trudged forward towards the wall.


----------



## Liber Heresius

(Sorry it's taken me so long to post, I'm having issues with connecting to Heresy, it's reaaalllly slow )

Zaen finished up his work and slipped through the mass of armoured bodies gearing up for combat. He could feel the adrenaline rising within him as he began to push toward his Land Raider faster, a storm was drawing nearer. Engines began to rev into life as he reached Ulbrecht hunched over a radio tower.

_“Greeting’s Brother, having a problem?”_

Before he could answer, Zaen brought the radio tower online with a flurry of arm strokes. He patted his brother on the back and waved the nearby terminator squad into the back of his Land Raider. It was obvious they were eager for the battle to begin, and so was he. 

Zaen raised the hatch and strode toward the cockpit of his revered machine, taking his time, lost in its perfection. He and this machine had been through a lot together; on this planet alone it had survived countless battles and made sure that the enemies of the Emperor had something to fear. 

Zaen reached upward and pulled himself into the cockpit, a motion he had carried out so many times. He was beginning to forge a real connection with this particular machine. He reached forward and started the venerable vehicle, 624 thrummed beneath his fingertips, seemingly pleased with his presence. A smile broke onto his lips, it was time for him to fight for the Emperor. He would cut through the masses of enemies and drive his fierce cargo into their still beating heart.


----------



## triggerfinger

_"Ugh, Why did i get ordered to set up this thing? not even sure if i am doing it right."_ mumbled Ulbrecht as he tried to set up the communications tower, "_Well an order is an order right?"_ asking himself rhetorically. Fortunately Zaen soon returned from his own work and noticed Ulbrecht. Ulbrecht stood back and watched as the tech-marine with his large servo harness set up the tower in no time.

_"You know something Zaen, you techmarine guys sure are useful."_

He couldn't remember the last time he had laughed before now. 

with his helmet still on, and his weapons reattached now that battle was again approaching, he decided to follow Zaen and the terminator squad following him, back into the crusader, land raider 624. Some of the terminators looked at him as he stepped in behind them while the hatch began to close. one of them saying, _"I believe you are with the wrong squad initiate."_ to which Ulbrecht pointed up the ladder next to him, thinking to himself, "_Looks like i get turret duty again..."_


----------



## unxpekted22

Shas 'O" Kelarr: Before your teams can exterminate the groups of tyranids, they all jump into action, speeding away as fast as they can run towards the same direction at exactly the same time, but the teams don't realize it happens at exactly the same time of course. the tau herding teams only manage to pick off a few from each group before they are out of range.

should they try to find where the tyranids are going since the norn-queen is thought to be dead (it is but you have yet to receive visual confirmation) or should they head towards the battle as a small amount of reinforcements? after you make the decision, you notice the Mechanized Black Templar army quickly closing the distance between you, huge clouds of sand flowing up behind the wave of Black armor.

Dahkanis as the now Mechanized Black Templar army, (every unit going towards the battle is in some form of armored transport) makes it over the largest dune that most blocked the army's view of the drop pod landings, you are looking out of the top of your vehicle as it speeds towards that location. You can easily see the drop pods. large black shapes sticking out of the sand scattered about. what concerns you is the fact that this is all you see. the fighting has completely stopped and no moving Templar units or tau units can be seen. you can choose to move with everyone else straight there and investigate, you cannot stop the entire army, but you are in command of a significant amount of units. if you want them to do something just give the order. radio communications are back up, you can contact the other castellans if you think they will be concerned of any action you may take.

Vilhelm and Beziak you sit togeather in the same transport, the dim red lights shining off of everyone's black armor and silver chains. the white shoulder pads still allowing everyone's black crosses to be seen clearly. Beziak look carefully over the armor of faith and the black sword. think through all of your past battles, even before the ones on this moon, that led to you becoming one of the most honored traditions of the Black Templars. Vilhelm you also decide to look outside using the roof hatch, but being a chaplain and not a strategist like Dahkanis you react emotionally rather than logically. 

You can either become angry at the same site described in Dahkanis's update, seeing that your brothers are no where to be found and thus dead, or you can become encouraged by the site, seeing no tau, and a battle that must have been hard fought and heavy in sacrifice, but a battle won. either way you will wish to get there faster because of it.

Zaen and Ulbrecht, you both see the same sight as Dahkanis as well but unlike dahkanis and Vilhelm you have no real say in the matter; but you still have your thoughts.

Alarbus now that communications have been re-established at the Templar base you finally begin to receive signals in your earpiece. though you are climbing a most difficult mountainous pile of rocks, you realize this is your chance to reach someone be it the ship or someone at the base.

Shadowthorn you must take time to recollect what has happened. between the flooding rain storm, the avalanche wall that blocked your path, the fact that you would not be in any position to support Kelarr's forces when he began fighting the Templars, the exploding mountains, and the monstrous creature that forced tau in vehicles to turn around.....you got a lot of problems. You must decide what you and your surviving forces are going to do. make the decision but dont act on it fully yet, once the decision is made i will lead you through it. (monstrous creature is not meant in table top terms)

Tyrant: still on last update.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm enter the same rhino as Beziak and begin to set off towards the front, although he is not usually quite he has begun to think more deeply than usual into a trance like state. Reflecting upon his past and much of what he has come through to this point, seeing Neophytes, Initiates, and many other brothers die. He feels great grief as to why he has lived and they have died. Vilhelm then begins to feel anger, anger towards the Tyranids, anger towards the Tau, and even anger towards himself for not being able to protect his comrades.


He thinks back when he was first became a Neophytes he looked up towards many of his commanding officers as family and always wished to please them and become recognized in their eyes. Upon being inducted by the Brother-Initiate Taddeo Alexander, which he saw as an older brother immediately. They worked for years becoming closer than real brothers. After being deemed worth to become an Initiate himself, Vilhelm continued to fight alongside Taddeo. But it wouldn't last as one mission they were assigned to protect an Imperial world from an assaulting Ork WAHH! Vilhelm himself saw a vision granted to him by the Emperor of victory over the Orks and was given the title Emperors Champion by the Champlain. While the last chance of victory was in the hands of Vilhelm as he faced the massive Ork Warlord himself, as he neared death his brother Taddeo came to Vilhelms rescue and sacrificed himself to protect Vilhelm from utter death. With the sight of his closest friend murdered right in front of his eyes it would be imprinted there forever. As Taddeos body fell at the Warlords feet Vilhelm used every ounce of his strength to stand and hack through the Warlords skull into his body until it was stuck. With the Warlord dead many of the Orks retreated and were slaughtered by the remaining Black Templars.


As Vilhelm laid dying next to his brother he yearned to be with him in death and became unconscious. When he awoke he found himself alive but Taddeo dead. His sacrifice had saved Vilhelm and the planet from destruction and was honored as a hero of the Chapter. From that day on Vilhelm pledged to protect every brother marine he could. Putting himself in harms way for any marine as Taddeo did for him. This was a major reason why Vilhelm became chosen as a Champlain, his determination to save his brothers with his might of fury no matter the odds.


Vilhelm comes back to reality as a brother marine asks why Vilhelm is quite.

*"I was contemplating the up coming battles, sorry my brother."*

Vilhelm looks out the open top and sees the battle field. Although the fighting is over Vilhelm is burning with anger as he sees his brothers dead and no Tau to be seen. He goes back inside the rhino and radios back to get orders to see where the Tau forces are.

*"Command this is Champlain Vilhelm, tell me where those squeamish Tau are, for when I get my hands on them I'll tear their throat out with my bare hands for repayment and to avenge our brothers!"*


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr idly moved about the preparations, making sure all his warriors were in place since he couldn't actually see them himself, the desert sand was ruining any heat signatures so he had little other than prior knowledge as to know where he had put his warriors.

"Manta is out of sight range, vehicles are hidden as much as possible, entire army is under the sand," Kelarr checked off verbally as he looked about, finding no other preparations for the trap to be done, he checked on the remote detonators and scanned the field. No Space Marine corpses were left on the field, either they'd suspect the Tau had stolen them and fly into a rage, or they'd think their brethren were chasing down the remnants of the Tau forces in a brutal victory, either way it would be a small advantage to Kelarr, and that's all he was looking for.
He was a little concerned with leaving the bodies of his warriors there, but it was for the Greater Good, he promised himself they would receive a proper burial after the battle.

Suddenly Kelarr's radio was bombarded with synchronised reports from his herding teams, all roughly reporting the same thing at precisely the same time.
"Moving again? What in Puretide's name is going on!?" Kelarr grumbled, "Chase them down, I want to know why they're behaving like that, be on your guard and retreat if need be."

His gaze moved across the desert and saw the Black Templar army flying across the sands in crude masses, by their shape it must be vehicles, just as Kelarr had expected.
"Gue'la, we may be poor fighters up close, but it is a pity you shall never get there," Kelarr muttered before moving over to his own fox hole in a dune, mostly burying himself and holding the remote detonators ready for the opportune moment. Everyone was to find a target and coordinate their volleys, they'd initiate the battle, and when Kelarr set off the explosives the vehicles except his experiment would reveal themselves and unleash everything they had.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak looked over his armour of faith and black sword. His mind couldn't help but drift back to all his past battles. Fighting as a neophyte with his mentor Delhour, fighting necrons on the doomed world of Eridus, fighting orks in Gerat and his death on Deltus. After he became an initiate he fought on Armegeddon. His first battle against the tyranid horde, getting wounded by a tyranid claw and the death of Arius. He was glad he was given this opportunity to destroy the filth polluting the Emperors realm and he would make sure the Tau fled the field today. He heard that they were nearing the battlefield and it was all quiet. "Be on your guard brothers." He said before checking his plasma pistol.


----------



## deathbringer

Soaring... wings wide.... gliding high over the frantic beings below
Smells of life in my nostrils
Circling
Anger building... heart racing... adrenaline rush
Sour taste
"Kill...Kill...Kill" pounds in my ears
I let out long roar of rage as desire builds
Dive
Wind rushing.... wings clenched.... plummeting towards the scattering beings
Pathetic creatures
Killl them all
Creatures inside larger creatures
Kill the larger creatures first then rip them small ones apart
Wind strong... eyes watering blurred vision... wings spread... vision clears
Clench relax
Above a larger creature.... little creatures frantic.. smell terror
Clench relax... gliding towards them... screams of terror are so beautiful
Flash of blue light over my shoulder...several impact on my torso...slight sting
Claws dig deep into larger creature and a second substance gushes as I withdraw my claws
Large creature slams to the ground and splinters... dashed... dead
Sickening lurch
Little creatures howl
Desperately scrabbling to get out
My claws impale them and blood gushes out
Warm red fountains gush as i withdraw my claws
Hunger...desire..lick my blood stained talon
Taste... beautiful...life saving
desire to tear apart their flesh.. devour them
Overwhelming desire

I succumb


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis and his men had loaded out a few minutes ago now they barrelled across the desert plains towards the now quiet battlefield from earlier. this worried dahkanis have we succeeded? then why has their not been word? have we failed? how could it be? these questions raced through his mind as he watched towards the battlefield from the top of his razerback. from his vantage point the hill finally broke and he could see the battlefield. 

*"......."* silence is all that Dahkanis could produce at the sight of droppods littered across ground with bodies strewn all over the place.. he could see one of his Chapters dreadnaughts in the distance hunched over in its place, his first reaction was that of retaliation.. .but he was better than that his men that were still alive came first and he would not send them into a death trap.. the tau must of had a trick up its sleave for them to have been able to take out so many brothers, he was definatly concerned.

*"Brothers this is Castellan Dahkanis speaking, please halt all movement temporarly i do not want to go into this battle blind, if we can do a recon of the area before we strike. let us not lose anymore brothers and avenge those that have been slain"* he spoke into his communicator and placed the orders out to the other transports in his battle company. now it was time to put his leadership to the test. *"Headquarters this is Dahkanis do you copy?"* he radioed the HQ waiting patiently for a response. he received it. *"can you please contact our cruise ship we need them to do a scan of the area of our positions please use a heatwave scan and visual of the area and transmit the finding to Razerback 94 it seems our brothers have not faired so well in the battle here and i am concerned about what is around."* he spoke through to the Headquarters pausing slightly and finishing his sentance *"Brothers becareful if the enemy is not here i am concerned they may try and attack you all. be on the look out if the scan comes back negative i will be sending one of my squads back for reinforcements"*

*"Vilhelm do you copy? i need you to hold your position i feel your rage and i too want revenge but let us ensure that we can gain it. Also if we do find any of the alien filth trying to cowardly ambush us i will be sending you and Beziak to hunt them down be prepared to move out"* Dahkanis spoke to Vilhelm in confidence of his ability, now he must wait for response from HQ.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn jumped from the Pirhanna and nodded to the pilot before saying "Thank You" he walked towards the nearest Sand Dune where about thirty of his Fire Warriors led by a black and red Crisis Suit were fox holes while four more were dragging the butts of their rifles across the sand at the base of the immense dune, behind them a pair of Fire Warriors were placing bombs within the pit before pushing the sand back over with their feet. Shadowthorn walked right passed them towards a tall Tau standing ontop of the dune with his arm in a sling, the left side of his face torn and bloody. Shadowthorn walked up next too him and looked around, there was a small valley made from the dunes that now swarmed with Tau. The injured Tau next to him turned and said "Shadowthorn we were slaughtered" the Commander turned away from the Tau down below and said "Shio'las we must hold our ground we cannot give in too the Tyranids any longer" in a calm and almost soothing voice. Shio'las had always been one of Shadowthorn' more liked Tau and had served with him for almost five years now and was considered a member of his command staff. After a few silent minutes Shadowthorn pointed towards a large dune opposite them and said "Post those Fire Warriors who cannot walk there those who can will be posted here" he said and indicated the dune they were standing on "We will stand and we will fight for the Greater Good!".


----------



## unxpekted22

Vilhelm, reply to dahkanis with a negative on that suggestion, you wish to strike now while in full force, having faith that any obstacle or trap the tau may ahve set up will be pushed through and defeated mercilessly. 

Dahkanis the ship reports back to you that scanners show nothing beyond their own drop pods and a few other remnants. no moving or still tau signals can be detected anywhere there or in the vicinity so if they were alive they were not traveling anywhere. looks like you'll have to go by instinct.

shadowthorn after some time in the desert, your men, tired from swimming the strong flooding waters, dodging the falling rocks, demoralized, and now beginning to have heat exhaustion you have another decision to make. you can wait it out in the desert as your men have already set up position, or you can retreat back into the tree lines northwest of you where your personal outpost is. (where you were earlier). if you do this set up a way to lure any threat so you may have a chance at destroying them.

Tyrant you have killed several tau, destroying a few piranhas as well. they all turned around and went the way they came. you are angered by this. before you can make chase after them your senses are taken by surprise in the form of hot metal being shot into your back hide. as you turn you see a group of 12 Scythes of the Emperor space marines (not that you know what a "space marine" is) charging toward you continuing to light you up with bolter fire. the rain is still falling but it has lightened up significantly. the hammering signals begin hitting your spine much stronger than before as you are attacked but you still cannot gain control of it. (so you'll have to take these marines out yourself, but you are much more used to your body now after killing some tau) kill them all.


----------



## Azwraith

Krrsskkk..

Dahkanis's radio broke into life with response from headquarters *"Castellan, we have been told by the cruise ship that they report no movement or signs of the enemy. but they still could be out their.. also their seem to be some remnants showing up on the scanner."* Dahkanis wasnt sure about these reports his gut was telling them their was something wrong with this scene. but he had to push forward the remnants they spoke of may be surviving brothers and we must hurry to help them he thought. pausing briefly .. *" Rhino 23 head back to base and reinforce their positions."* he spoke through the radio and then contacted headquarters once again. *"HQ, please ensure your guard is kept up at all times. i have sent rhino 23 back to your positions for reinforcements please keep in contact with me at all times. and ensure Rhino 23 is ready to load out once they arrive at your position we may need them back here"*

Dahkanis spoke through the radio system directly to Vilhelm *"Vilhelm i am very uneasy about the current situation i want to take it easy so that we dont fall into a alien trap, the battle hasnt been over long and the aliens are probably expecting us i want to send a squad onlong the mountain ridge to our left before we head in so we can flank the enemy if there is any there.. and also to get a higher vantage point.. do you have any suggestions for this task, would you like to take it up with your squads?"* Dahkanis spoke to Vilhelm not sure of his repsonse once he had decided they would move out.


----------



## darkreever

As he climbed upward, Alarbus was forced to let his weapons dangle by the chains connecting them to his arms. Falling from here was not an option, for that would only lead to certain death. Even as he climbed though, the crackling of the vox unit in his ear burst to life, a mixture of static and broken words. Thanking the Emperor for this sign, he stopped his climb to try and re-establish contact with his brothers on _The Crozius _and back at the Templar base. "This is brother-initiate Alarbus Fredrickson to any Templar forces able to hear my words. The tyranid fliths leaderbeast is destroyed and there is a large tau force in the mountain range." He spoke, the bead unit in his throat picking up the sounds of his vocal cords.

As he awaited to hear back from any of his brothers, the sound of bolter fire and more roaring above could barely be made out over the storm, though it had lessened. He could climb while he waited, Alarbus decided before continueing his ascent upwards; ready to face whatever evil awaited, regardless of what it may be.


----------



## deathbringer

Talons scythe through larger creature
Scattered remenants of larger creature
Flesh of little creatures on my lips....Taste is so good 
They flee before me little and large
Bodies wrecked upon the ground...soaked with blood
Blood on my tongue
Oh to taste their blood once more
Little person tries to run
Snatch him....Split him....bones crack.... blood spurts
Flesh on my tongue...Senses explode....Blood spattering my fangs 
Desperate desire.... 3 strides and reach for another
World explodes in agony...red mist upon my eyes
Spread my wings
Explosive impact on my spine
Knock me forwards 
Turn my head see little creatures in big black armour
Guns flare...blinding me momentarily
More impacts...anguish...agony...hatred
Clench relax ...Clench relax...Wings beat
Drift high above them 
Hear a cheer...they think they have won
Bastards...kill them all
Flip and dive
Wings tucked...hear a gasp of horror
no terror.. kill them all... they will fear me
Wings tucked in... head tucked down
Impact on my shoulder
Knock me off course
WIng extends.. curving gracefully... back on course
Twist...Attack claws first... Stained with blood
Crash into two marines feel my claws dig deep... momentum of my dive.... slam them to the ground...talons press through...scything through armour.
pull out...rib cages snap like twigs... see twin hearts beating rythamically
Pull them out with my claws
They twitch as the bodies go limp... devour the hearts...magnificent taste.. rapturous
impacts once more
my body is a weapon... wings extend..knock one to the ground and my fangs bite through his neck and blood fills my mouth... but the heart is the taste and so it turn... duck low
searing metal flies wild as 9 marines hold the line in front of me
Firing retreat...jump... extend wings... gust of wind propels me into them
To fly... such a wonderous thing... their guns fall to the ground and large black teeth reverberate as 5 stay on their feet
No helmet...Crush a skull in my hands... devour the puttied remains of his brain...want the heart 
6 sharp swipe of claws split the armour of the marines trapped under my legs and 6 hearts beat below me 

Devour them one by one
Sensuous pleasure...drowns the teeth that chip against my armour... drowns the chattering raw... the heart strengthen me..I am impervious two their wounds.

5 left close too... use my tail to lash out... swipes away their legs... two claws ...two taloned feet and my jaws scythe through their armour pinning them too the ground.

They spasm as life leaves them...as the breath escapes their body
A desperate longing for their hearts wells within me
Once again...mental anguish
"Tyrant... Tyrant...Tyrant"
Lust for the taste of a heart overwhelms them
Once again....I succumb


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn looked around and wondered what he could do. The dunes could make perfect traps if bombs were placed at the right places but that could take hours and he wasnt sure he had that much time. Shio'las was now sitting down and pushing around sand with one long finger. Shadowthorn rubbed his chin and descended into deep thought as his forces continued to dig defencive positions he looked at Shio'las and said "Ready the Pirhanna's we make our stand here i want them too keep the enemy busy for as along as possible we need to buy the wounded time too escape" the younger Tau looked up and nodded before pulling himself too his feet and sliding down the side of the dune towards where twenty Pirhannas rested.


----------



## Chocobuncle

*No we're moving out against the Tau immediately this treachery cannot go unpunished I will whip this moon clean with their blood. Dahkanis you are a Black Templar, our brother, you know full well we must purge this world, has your devotion in the Emperor gotten weak. Have you no feelings for our brothers here today. Them who gave their lives for the Emperor and swore an oath like you or I. We will avenge them by exterminating this filth from this moon. If we have to do it ourselves so be it.*

Vilhelm was furious, ready to charge at any enemy.

*"We are moving out to find these spineless crowds in hiding. If they attack us so be it they chose to seal their fate when they interfered with the Emperors Angels of Death. If they think their traps can defeat us, then they are sorely mistaken and we will show them the punishment for underestimating us, with death."*

Vilhelm now talks to his two squads.

*"Brothers we are moving to engage the enemy be alert for ambushes and exit at a moments notice. We will show our brothers what it means to be TRUE Black Templars, if we have to defeat the Tau ourselves!"*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak roared with approval. "Death to the Enemies of the EMPEROR." He banged his weapons against his armour. He would find whoever harmed his brothers and he would avenge them. Part of his duty of Emperors champion, seek out the enemies leaders. He would and if necceasry would sacrifice himself for victory. "NONE shall stand in our way brother Chaplin. We are the angels of death. NO Pity, No remorse NO FEAR." He bellowed.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis Breaks his silence and replies to Vilhelm once more *"Vilhelm you are a fool, how will you avenge your brothers when you are dead yourself. do as you wish and may the emporer be with you, for you will need it"* he snapped his attention to his closest rhino *"men in Rhino 45 i want you to ride close to the ridge to your left and flank along side it if you see anything suspicious radio in and then investigate. just keep me updated"*

finishing his sentance he switched to the broadcast channel for his battle company *"Brothers be ready to move out Vilhelms Rhinos will make the first move cover the flanks and be prepared for battle i am sure the enemy has set up traps so do your best to avoid them charge the enemy let us meet them face to face as we RIP their heads from their bodies FOR THE EMPORER!!!!!!"* Dahkanis screamed into the radio.

this was a bad idea he thought but they could not wait around any longer they must move out he just hoped the traps were not to serious. other brothers underestimate their enemy.. Dahkanis was not one of them if you overestimate then you will always be prepared he learnt this well in his battles against the orks, if men would not listen to his experience then he would have to teach them.. the hard way.

at that moment he noticed one of the Black Templars dreadnaughts on the battlefield it was his repsonisbility to recover the sarcophagus he radioed in *" Zaen do you copy? their is a one of our Dreadnaughts on the battlefield can you reach it with your landraider and get the terminators to defend you whilst you recover the Sarcophagus... or do some field repairs if he is still able to run."* he would also head towards that positions to help defend the area.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm looks into the open with detest as if he saw Dahkanis. He teaches his squads a lesson of what true courage is.

*"Spineless coward he is no better than those Tau. I should teach him a lesson that arrogant bastard. Cautious, careful people, always casting about to preserve their reputation and social standing, never can bring about a reform. Those who are really in earnest must be willing to be anything or nothing in the world's estimation, and publicly and privately, in season and out, avow their sympathy with despised and persecuted ideas and their advocates, and bear the consequences. Men if you want to win a war take ACTION! Because only when we are no longer afraid do we begin to live."*

Over the radio Vilhelm hears his other men cheer in valor. He was glad and proud to have men trust worthy to the Emperor with him.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis grew evermore frustrated with Vilhelm, as he had done in the past he always believed there is a difference between being cautious and wanting to get the job done with the least amount of casualties.. he thought to himself briefly and came to the conclusion that a castellan can never understand a chaplain and vice versa. 

Dahkanis was strong in his faith and very zealous but he had to be restrained and think with a clear head his brothers can fight with zeal and without haste but he had to be the one to protect them if he was seen as spineless or a coward so be it. he would protect everyman and destroy the aliens in the name of the emporer.. as those thoughts rattled through his brain he felt a slight sense of relief as he knew his action were correct as he believed this is the thoughts and actions that the emporer himself would have, have faith in your brothers and protect them like a father. the thoughts seemed to echo a different voice than his own.. perhaps the emporer was sending him a message....


----------



## unxpekted22

The Black Templar forces, are about five companies strong. Dahkanis being just promoted to castellan leads the strength of one mechanized company, the other two castellans that have come to the moon as mentioned earlier, lead about two companies worth each. these are the strategists. Vilhelm, as well as a few other chaplains among the army , serve to empower the marines in courage and faith as they carry out the strategies laid out by the castellans. the other two castellans follow with the plan to fully charge the position ahead. they do not disagree with dahkanis's forces coming from a different angle in case tau are actually found, but if they all halted or went different directions, Dahkanis's flank would have no use. As the main force begins to reach the drop pod battle zone, the marines in all of the transports begin to feel many bumps underneath the treads of the rhinos and razorbacks. the marines manning turrets and other posts out of the vehicles tops look to the ground and begin yelling with great fervor, to the marines inside 

_"It is Tau bodies brothers, the sand is littered with the bodies of dead alien filth!!! AHHAAAA!!"_

roars and cheer come from all of the armored transports.

Beziak and Vilhelm you look up at the marine currently standing at the roof hatch, after he has passed on the news to you. you begin cheering with the others, but when you look up again you see his upper half blasted away with a bright flash of light. a few seconds later, your rhino explodes....both of you survive, but obviosuly its quite a shock...keep in mind you both wear special armor....only two other initiates in there live. Since the explosion opens your view to the outside you see tau plasma fire and missiles flying straight into the mechanized army. other rhinos blow up as well some near some far away from you. if you look into the distance to find where the fire is coming from you see nothing but desert.

Zaen, You hear Dahkanis orders come through the speaker in your cockpit. other than the fact he is one of the three castellans in charge of the army your duty as a techmarine calls you to repair the dreadnought without question. when the shit starts to hit the fan as described above, drive the land raider out of formation and get to that dreadnought.

Ulbrecht: your with him^ still. being at the multi-melta turret and behind much of the army, you get a good view of what happens, but cant make out where the shots are coming from exactly.

Dahkanis before your rhino even reaches your desired destination you know what your about to see as you reach the heightened position. Radio static was a mess, and the explosions could be heard even through the vehicle's thick armor plating. when you climb up the roof hatch and look on, your company of vehicles all behind you rolling into place, it appears the tau munition is just coming from the sand. and staring and thinking for a minute you figure out whats going on (the tau have buried themselves in sand and have used the mirage effects of a bright desert in hot sunlight to camouflage themselves). your going to have to see them to hurt them still though. move out, prepare to get closer and behind where the shots and missiles are coming from. remember you have whatever i said before 10 rhinos 2 razorbacks and 3 predators. 

Shas 'O' Kelarr: work with what we have been talking about. fire the experimental hammerhead into the biggest mass of vehicles as well as directing all of the other firing. also just write your POV of the situation really. we will get into the closer combating soon. right now its just fire away!

Alarbus in your earpiece comes the following as you climb:

_"Brother Fredrickson, your signal is extremely weak. You must not be with the rest of our forces. Where is your location?"_

reply, but you will not get a response back yet, as the attention of of the base suddenly becomes undivided to the turn of events in the desert with the Tau situation.

after an exhausting climb you reach the top, only to see a large and fierce shadow of a tyranid hive tyrant through the rain, flying off into the distance. you spot black armored bodies in the distance past some of the destroyed tau piranha vehicles smashed into the rocks. go to them. you had been hearing bolter fire until you reached the top and remember you do not know of the Scythes of the Emperor landing on the moon. approach them but my next update will involve you interacting with them. (one's not dead)

Tyrant after killing the space marines the spine hammering becomes too much to bear, now that you are comfortable with your movements, its time to get comfortable with your mind. you notice the signals are influencing which way you want to fly. high in the air you turn west, flying back over your birthplace, and eventually into the desert, where shdaowthorn's forces are. more life!, but the signals are even stronger now. without even realizing it, as you are flying you find that a group of gargoyle tyranids are among you, replicating every flight maneuver you make....mess around with this discovery as you did not even know others of your kind existed. dont attack yet.

Shadowthorn Dug in deep in defence some fo your warriors point out something strange in the sky above the mountain range area nearest to you. the largest figure is small but you know its the same monster as before. it is joined now by several smaller ones. you watch as they maneuver around in the air with seemingly no goal in mind whatsoever.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis could hear the cheering of his fellow brothers bellowing from the other rhinos in his battle company. then it happened, a sudden explosion could be heard as a rhino was ripped appart dahkanis immediatly jumped from his position and opened the top hatch of his razerback what he saw was not a good sight, the one he had feared, the tau had laid a deadly trap for them and his inability to enforce his orders had caused his brothers, his chaplain and the emporers champion to be decimated.. he hoped that they had survived and immediatly went to issue an order to rescue any survivors however he noticed several rhinos break off from the other castellans ranks to support the fallen brother. he would have to leave it in their hands.

he stood back and surveyed the area he could see the flashing tau weaponery and missile flying in all direction.. he squinted and due to his higher vantage point he could roughly make out the direction the weaponery was firing from. he reached up to his helmet issueing orders to the rest of his battle company *"Predators move up and form a fire wall in front of our position the enemy is ahead we will move to their location and smash through their defence. razerbacks move in behind the predators and the rest of you follow suit. LET US DESTROY THEM"* Dahkanis belted his orders down the line with all the authority of the god emporer himself. it was not time to doubt it was time to act. the aliens would pay.


----------



## Chocobuncle

*"Brothers this is our time to exterminate these foes from this moon. We Black Temp..."*

Before Vilhelm could finish his speech he sees chunks of body and armor fall back into the rhino then a sudden explosion. While hit hard he has the Emperor to thank for it was his armor that protected him. Vilhelm crawls out of the vehicle pulling another initiate with him. As he is outside he sees Beziak and another initiate with him hiding behind the remnants of the rhino. Vilhelm looks around seeing nothing but desert and plasma fire, although the other squad inside the other rhino has more survivors with 4 initiate and 3 neophytes alive hiding behind their rhino as well.

Vilhelm notices there was no enemies but are being bombarded with heavy fire. Acting on instincts Vilhelm rushes forward, charging straight into the unknown fire.

*"Forward brothers we are behind for the killing. I won't let these Xenos take this victory from us we have the Emperor on our side what do they have? We will avenge our brothers here now! CHARGE!"*

The roaring of burning metal, grenades, and gunfire going off gives off a high screech roaring noise on the battlefield. He doesn't know if it is the Tyranids or Tau but seeing his other brother marines, some in vehicles and some on foot, rushing forward behind the cover of the remaining rhinos and tanks shooting wherever the firing was coming from. Vilhelm did the same. He was shot in the shoulder but was a glancing blow and only detoured him with no real damage.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr grinned in his helmet as he watched the army of Space Marines seemingly blunder headlong into his trap, he really did love traps when they worked, these Gue'la were going to learn the true strength of the patient hunter, right before they died.
His thumb hovered over the detonation switch as he watched the Space Marines proximity to the drop pods, they were all rigged to blow simultaneously as a shock tactic as much as to make sure the Space Marines didn't just avoid the drop pods that hadn't been detonated yet.

"Rail Rifles, choose your target and proceed firing on my command," Kelarr said, "Hammerheads shoot the heaviest vehicle in range, make your shots count."
He watched the Space Marines intently, mixed feelings on their shout of triumph at the bodies of his warriors. The first Railgun fire miscalculated from the heat haze on the sensors, missing a rhino by a foot or so, but apparently catching a Space Marine anyway so Kelarr wasn't too disappointed.

"Rail Rifles, fire at will! Fire warriors, prioritise transports and anything that leaves them, blanket that field in fire!" Kelarr ordered.
Waves and waves of pulse ammunition and Rail rounds positively launched from the very desert itself, disappearing into the Space Marine forces with catastrophic effects as expected from an ambush more or less.

"Experimental Hammerhead, time for action, divide the field, Sky Rays increase your trajectory and fire beyond the experiment's target," Kelarr ordered, thumb twitching a little as he looked at the drop pods, waiting for them to be right amongst the Space Marine army for maximum effect.

The experiment steadily hovered into sight, levelling its barrel with the lines of Rhinos aiming at one end. The four barrels spun up with incredible speed until it was just a blur, and then hell was unleashed.
A beam of ion energy flared wildly from the gun and reached out across the field, like a powersword through butter it carved a charred swath through most of the length of the Space Marine's wave, it ran out of ammo somewhere near the end. Flesh tore apart, metal plates folded up and disintegrated, sand crystalised in glass and the stench of charred flesh, iron and dirt slowly emanated from the scar ripped across the desert.

"It actually ran out of ammo!?" Kelarr asked for confirmation, completely dumbstruck, "Ion cannons _never_ run out of ammo."
"I'm sorry Shas'O, it seemed even with the spare tanks and the trip here didn't collect enough ionic energy for a full sweep, the weapon consumes the energy at eight times the speed, beyond what we can just draw out of the air as we fire, we'll begin refuelling immediately," the pilot said, flying off immediately after he ceased firing, proceeding to fly in great strips just out of sight of the battle field, the ionic collectors built into the ship rapidly filling the storage tanks once more.
Kelarr just sighed in disappointment, his trumph card off farming ions out of the air while he waged a war, he idly watched the Sky Ray missiles that had been launched immediately after the Ion Scar was formed, targeting the army behind it.

"Well that just gave them something to think about, carve a gap between their armies and then engulf one side in missiles, see what the other side thinks," Kelarr said.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak stood from the ground after the experimental ion cannon fired. He saw dead brothers and burnt out vehicles. It enraged him. He saw a handful of brothers near to him stand from the blast "WITH ME BROTHERS! LETS SHOW THESE FILTHY XENO THE MIGHT OF THE TEMPLARS!" He roared charging forward. The Initates stood bellowed their approval and charge after him. A Tau warrior left hs concelment to blast Beziak but only too watch in horror as the armour of faith wasn't even scratched. Beziak just chopped his head off before grabbing it and hurling it towards the Tau hiding. Striding forward straight towards them.


----------



## unxpekted22

this foolish, new and thus scared tau warrior who jumped up form hiding to shoot Beziak, is seen by Vilhelm as well, the rest of the tau in the beheaded one's unit begin to stir , some wanting to run while they still might have a chance and some feeling they had a batter chance of surviving by staying in hiding, but by hesitating they give their position and time away. Vilhelm and Beziak you realize that some of the tau are right in front of you now and some basically under you. Now trapped in close combat they dont last long against the two of you and the other templars near you who had survived their transports being destroyed. With all of the heavy bolters and predator autocanon rounds being poured into the sand dunes across the former drop pod battle field, some more tau units are revealed as they are blasted out of the sand. after finishing off the fire warriors near you, begin charging across the drop pod littered flattened area of desert that lies between you and the only other enemies of the Emperor you can now see.

Shas 'O' Kelarr: you know what to do when they run by those pods. dahkanis's update is important for you as well.

Dahkanis the three predators slide in front of your rhino and begin firing randomly into the dunes below where the shots are coming from. On the opposite side of the ragged line of drop pods you see the templar vehicles contiuing to close their distance fast, and you even spot the small figures of infantry running along the remaining transports. as for the tau forces, hiding infantry in sand was one thing but what about the vehicles? along with you the rest of the transports under your command move further around the area. Eventually you come to the rear of the tau forces and can suddenly clearly see the backs of some of the sky ray missle gun ships launching salvos of missles into the air over the dunes. how would you deal with this find?

Aun 'Tsar after the demoralizing defeat against the mutated tyranids, you felt the need to rest and meditate on the issues of this world for some time. you now feel satisfied in your state of mind. return to the control room where Kelarr had been running the battle.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak saw another tau two feet ahead of him. He smiled stabbing his power sword straight through him and lifting him up. He tossed it to one side allowing a brother initiate to behead it. He grabbed a tau trying to run and lifted it to his head before booming "Were are you trying to go vermin?" He gutted it before smashing a gun away from him. He turned round and a fire warrior shot him in the chest. It didn't penertrate and Beziak just laughed before cutting the Tau in two. Ahead of the drop pods were more Tau and Beziak ran through them straight into the Tau.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: I'm back WHOO!!!))

Aun'Tsar hurried through the corridors. He feared he had spent too long in meditation and helping the morale of some of the troops and now wanted to take a more direct role in the battle. Quickly he strode into the control room and to the main panel, eager to see how the battle was raging. . .


----------



## Liber Heresius

Zaen squinted through the viewports of his Land Raider as he fiercely wrestled with the controls. Deafening booms echoed all around as explosions rocked the surrounding landscape, throwing plumes of dust and shrapnel in the air. They were under attack!

As Zaen turned to vox the squad in his transport another nearby rhino exploded in a wall of flame. _“Brace yourself brothers! We’re in for a rough ride!”_

Zaen turned back to the controls, all business. In a flurry of keystrokes the computer returned the results of his scans. It was an indecipherable mess, he could not tell where the attackers where coming from! With a sudden thought, Zaen patched through to Ulbrecht who certainly had a better, if not more terrifying viewpoint to analyse the combat proceedings.

_“Ulbrecht? Can you see where the attack is being mounted from? All this heavy smoke is clouding my view.”_

Before Ulbrecht could even answer, Zaen was back on the vox contacting Dahkanis, but was met with unrecognisable grating static. Shit, that’s not a good sign…

Zaen revved the engine hard and zoomed through the swirling mass of flame and artillery fire, slicing an almost safe path through the utter chaos. He would carry out the last order he had been given. There was a brave dreadnaught out there that needed his attention and he’d be damned if he would let such a pinnacle of machine technology fall to such an enemy. 

Zaen thought with anger as he dodged another explosion that threatened to rip the hull from his vehicle, how dare they even contemplate an attack on a majestic armoured company of the Emperor’s might? But as Zaen pushed his vehicle through the low-visibility smog he knew deep down he wouldn’t have it any other way.

Zaen grinned as the smoke parted a little in front of him. He could just make out in the distance a metallic sheen shrouded in the lop-sided mass of a giant shadow. It was time to make himself useful.

_“Terminators, we are approaching our objective, prepare yourselves and let us all bathe in the light of the Emperor through righteous battle!”_


----------



## darkreever

Crouching down at the top of the cliff, Alarbus shakes his head before responding to the transmission. "I am in the mountains, the Tyranid filth were being led by one of their leaderbeasts. Brother-apothecary Elzar and I stayed here when our forces pulled out to kill the beast, brother Elzar gave his life in slaying the beast." Not waiting for a response back, Alarbus gets back up and begins to sprint towards the sound of gunfire.

But there is no more gunfire to be heard here, the bodies of fallen space marines is proof of that. Something large catches his attention from the corner of his vision; and even with the augmented eyes granted to him, Alarbus is only barely able to make out the shadow. A large creature held aloft by giant leathery wings. It is obviously alien, and unlikely to be one of the tau from what he had seen before; which meant only one thing. It was another tyranid, and possibly a leaderbeast of some kind.

Alarbus tried contacting _the Crozius_ again, but static was all he got. Swearing, he began towards the fallen bodies; something was off about them. They wore black armour but bore no markings of a crusade he was familiar with.


----------



## triggerfinger

It was all smooth riding at first.... Ulbrecht stood, his upper body out side the safety of the land raider's massive metal carapace, but shielded behind the large multi-melta turret. He was in an aspired awe, he looked on from the rear lines of five companies worth of transport vehicles, an oceanic wave of black armor washing over the sands of this filth filled world, cleansing it of the taint. 

before long the shapes of the drop pods came into view. puzzling, though, was that they were all he could see. no surviving brothers or tau aliens. had they completely killed each other off? 0 to 0? that did not seem likely.

but even if it was the Tau that had some survivors, they would not get far, and could only run for so long before the mechanized army caught up and slaughtered them in turn. from his view, the land raider was more on the right side of the army. He noticed a portion of the vehicles far to the left, halt, and subsequently turn off in a different direction.

"_That's strange"_ he thought to himself, "_i thought the plan was just a headstrong, full forced charge into any tau survivors"_

not long after, blue shards of light began coming out of no where, or rather, from the desert itself into the front lines of the rhino transports. the next minute there were missile barrages striking dead on into several of them. he watched with anguish and wrath as so many of his brothers were caught by a cowardly tau trap, blowing up in a fiery unexpected death without even getting to shoot at the enemy.

_"Ulbrecht? Can you see where the attack is being mounted from? All this heavy smoke is clouding my view.”_
yelled Zaen from within the pilot seat.

There are shots just coming out of the sand brother! the tau are camouflaged or in stealth i do not know! It seems we have fallen into a trap!" he yelled back as loud as he could so Zaen could hear him with his head still being outside above the top of the raider.

as vehicles closer and closer to them started being destroyed, it became obvious to Ulbrecht that Zaen had switched to manually controlling the Raider, as they broke away from their straight line driving and began to dodge around rhinos and razorbacks which were stopped in their tracks, with flames coming out of their fronts and dirty black smoke pouring from their burning engines. 

driving close by one rhino as it was hit by three, maybe it was even four...missiles, Ulbrecht noticed his armor take on a spray of shiny spots, a brownish hue amongst his black armor, but showing as black on his dark silver aquila. oil... 

though still in surprise at the sheer suddenness of everything turning from a certain victory drive to a fiery, black smoke filled hell, even in this grim turn of events the Emperor showed his light to Ulbrecht once again as the raider passed by a gap in between the smoke clouds. he caught a glimpse of the tiny figures of his brothers at the forefront of the strike, running from some of the smoldering wrecks, charging straight into the invisible enemy. 

"That's it Brothers!! YAAA!!" he cheered at the site, yelling aloud. Templar zeal unmatched, his brother marines, the utmost courage, charging straight out of their exploded transports right into the face of the enemy. He then saw the predator squadron from the portion of the army that turned away earlier, their dark turrets and hulls protruding over the highest dune to the left of the battlefield, blasting away at the smaller dunes below them, right into where many of the tau shots were coming from.

"_Well, whoever made that decision, it may have not been the original plan but i am glad the Emperor spoke to them"_

he looked forward again and saw that Zaen was driving the land raider towards what appeared to be an immobilized dreadnought. Before they reach it, a huge beam of light shoots out of the dunes and makes a huge gap in the templar army, just disintegrating everything it touched.....turning the sand to glass....good thing for them at least, that it was not where their land raider was, or where the marines who had begun charging were.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Stomping onto the nearest Tau under him until its fragile body cracked and bent Vilhelm aimed his bolter pistol into the backs of Tau foolish enough to run and into the faces of ones stupid enough. His anger gave him power and with this power came the destruction of the Emperors enemies through brute and savage force.

*"You have chosen your path foul creatures. Pay for you treason and be purged from your pitiful lives."*

Vilhelm mashes the heads of Tau with his sacred Crozius. A Tau fullish enough charged at Vilhelm with the might of a child. His weapon high in the air, the chaplain laughed and filled his chest with bolter pistol ammunition. Its body flopping to the side Vilhelm kicked it into a ditch filled with hiding Tau and followed suit. Though outnumbered they were too terrifed by the Emperors might which flowed through him. Taking vengeance for his lost brothers Vilhelm massacres the creatures till none were left.

*"Don't start a war you cannot win, you are a coward when you even seem to have backed down from a thing you openly set out to do. It is vain for the coward to flee; death follows close behind. If you are a coward you have already lost the battle, weak sapling."*

After getting out of the ditch the chaplain sees one of his Initiates and periced by plasma fire. He quickly looks and finds those who committed this event. Upon coming from their flank they were greatly too slow for the space marine. He jumped on top of one crushing him and shooting his bolter pistol into line of Tau. Easily killing ten Tau within a few seconds he overwhelmed them with surprise and monstrosity power. He rushed forward tearing their bodies apart with the Emperors justice.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr fidgeted a little as he watched his army take casualties, the space marines were advancing on his warriors rather quickly for all the munitions his forces had thrown at them.
His tactics had worked like a charm though, the space marines were wildly blasting away at the desert, aimless yet occasionally lucky as there were enough fire warriors in the sand he'd be shocked if that amount of fire missed.

He was contemplating retreating back to the first fall-back point, having his Sky Rays reload and prepare for another salvo of missiles to follow his experiment when it finished refuelling. The normal Hammerheads were working efficiently from a ridiculous distance away, great blue beams blasted across the desert and struck a Rhino every so often.
A Land Raider seemed to be heading for the Dreadnought he hadn't gotten around to destroying, now wishing he had of placed some detonator charges on it too. On the topic of detonator charges, the Space Marines were crossing the field strewn with drop pods, Kelarr smiled as another part of his trap fell into place.
Almost lazily, he flipped the cover off the switch and activated the explosives, the field of drop pods disappearing in dozens of explosions, angrily roaring out at the sky with burning pieces of drop pod flying off in all directions like enormous frag grenades.

Just as he returned to the thought of a retreat, his radio crackled to life.
"Shas'O, some of the Gue'la forces have split off from the others, they're approaching your flanks,"
Kelarr had nearly forgotten about the Pathfinders he had posted at the borders of the battlefield, put there in case of this very situation.
"Affirmative... I'll need to get rid of them before I can initiate a retreat, there's still a lot of Fire warriors that haven't been found," Kelarr responded, before talking mostly to himself.
Great lasers screamed through the air from some direction he hadn't been anticipating, blasting away at the dunes in no apparent pattern or strategy, seeming to be as lost as the rest of the Space Marine army as for where exactly his army was. It was a little strange to see anti-tank weapons used for desert combing, but who was he to question Gue'la methods?

Regardless, he needed to pull this metaphoric wrench out of his plans so he could continue his trap, he absolutely needed a safe escape route for his forces so he could join up with the others, spring the secondary trap so-to-speak. He still did have the Manta on standby, and the Experiment must have been reasonably recharged by now, though he had been hoping to use the Manta as a surprise. It required further thought and time he really didn't have, some Space Marines were going to be in range of his plasma rifles soon, which didn't bode well.


----------



## unxpekted22

Beziak and Vilhelm the drop pods ahve exploded as a great number of templars pass by them some pass by on foot and die in the large explosions, others pass by still in rhinos, destroying even more of the vehicles. beziak, include my last update with this turn of events in your next post.

Kelarr there are both classes of predators attacking you. not just las-canon ones . i was picturing the sand getting lit up by heavy bolter and auto canon rounds mostly. i'll update you further after the others post.

Dahkanis, still on last update.

Aun 'Tsar you walk into the control room to find it very chaotic, everyone relaying orders from Kelarr to the proper recipients, making sure they knew what the earth cast members of the base were doing at all times, how many troops and vehicles were availabale and where they were located....

Aun 'Tsar, you realize Kelarr has personally joined this battle, contact him, let him know you are back on your feet, an ask what needs to be done.

Alarbus as you continue looking over the bodies, you find the Scythes of the Emperor chapter symbol on some of their left shoulder pads. you then hear a rock shuffle behind you, from beneath it crawls a marine who is still alive. his helmet still on, but his power armor has huge scratches, gashes, and dents all over it; much of it is bloodied, much more apparent over the gold chest region than the black helmet, shoulders, arms and legs. on top of this, his bolter is lost. He crawls in no particular direction, shaking in his armor...most likely from his body going into shock. while he crawls he breaths heavy and screams.

"_NOOO!!! ALIEN BASTARDS!!......ELEVEN MORE OF MY BROTHERS DEAD!.......TO JUST ONE OF YOU!!!.....DAMN YOU!!!! DAMN YOU!!! WHY?? .....AAAGGHH!!_"

alarbus may or may not know the story behind the scythes' chapter. you may feel sorrow for the marine, or appalled, or even both. either way, he is a space marine, and he is still alive. help him. get him calmed down enough to contact any of his brothers that may be near.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar's gun drones had followed him to the command centre and was now relaying all relevant information to him through his ear piece. This was because the chaos of the situation meant that he hadn't been able to get a coherent word out of anyone yet. When he finally understood the situation he didn't hesitate to grab the head of the person trying to control everything and to shove him out of the way.
"Kelarr can you hear me?" Aun'Tsar said over the comm, "It's complete mayhem up here, can you tell me what needs doing so I can at least attempt to organise this rabble into some form of cohesive structure. . ."


----------



## darkreever

*One of them survived!* Alarbus thought as the marine crawled away; a sight that automatically brought distaste to his mind that he dismissed. This brother marine had fought the alien creature and witnessed all of his brothers killed, worse yet he was denied the right to either die by their side or kill the beast.

Running the the fallen marines side, Alarbus crouched down and let go of the grip of his bolter; putting his armoured gauntlet on the shoulderguard of the crawling marine to stop him. _"Brother stop, the beast has fled; get control of yourself we need to get out of here."_

Turning the marine onto his back, Alarbus noticed the symbol on his shoulder; where he bore the Templar cross this marine had a pair of scythes bisecting each other. Scythes of the Emperor, he had only heard of them once from his mentor; a chapter that fought the tyranids often and had become proficient in their work. _"Brother, can you contact your brothers? We need to warn them of what has happened here; if that was a tyranid leaderbeast then it will seek out any other of its kind."_ As Alarbus finished, he again tried to contact The Crozius to inform them of what had happened, but whether or not they recieved his transmission of discovering a member of the Scythes of the Emperor (that being all he has said, waiting for their response to inform them further) was anyones guess as static answered his calls.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled as the Tau gave their position away. He walked calmly towards them beheading several in his path before one lobs a grenade at him. He and his fellow tau warriors cheer before Beziak chucks it back blowing several up. "Idiotic xeno. Can't stand and fight." He heard mass explosians and dropped to one knee raising his plasma pistol. The drop pods exploded destroying more vehicles and brethern. Beziak felt anger begin to well back up inside off him. He roared in anger and pain for his lost brothers and charged forward. "No retreat brothers. DESTROY THEM." He bellowed


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis and his fleet barrelled down the rolling sand dunes letting out wave after wave of shells and bolter rounds, he pushed his men as hard as he could rallying them through the radio waves as they broke close to the enemy lines he could see what looked like the rear of tau vehicles in the distance. with the undeniable smoke of rocket fire *"HA!"* he thought to himself he had found their fire point and it was time to bring down the emporers wrath, he command the two razorbacks (himself included) to charge upon the tau vehicles and sent the rest of his army towards the front lines to fight with the men on foot. 

Once they had broken away from the rest of the company he spoke only to the two razorback techmarines *"Hold your fire.. let us get close enough to the enemy to cause maximum damage!"* he ordered with authority this was his chance to break the tau defence and turn the tide in their favour, they drove closer and close keeping to the low points of the dunes as they began to reach their destination. the assault cannon barrels on his razorback began to spin as he let out the order to FIRE!.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Giant explosions erupt as Vilhelm smashes a Tau. He falls to the group with the great shaking trying to figure out what happened. He sees many of the vehicles destoryed and bodies of his brothers lying about in carnage. He stands up and rushs to the nearest enemy he can find. Heavy fire comes and he is shot and only detoured but not wounded. He continues to rush the Tau

*"Your in my WAY!"*

He grabs the Tau by the neck killing him instantly and using the carcass as a flimsy shield. While continuing rushing deep within the Tau his shield is blown to bits and he tosses the remains of the Tau back to his allies

*"You can join him in the afterlife foul rescind scum! Your cowardly tactics wont work here for today you die!"*

Going into his rage he easily rips right through the bodies of the Tau with his empowered crozius. He takes many shots but his Soul Armor or Rosarius protects him from the Emperors foes as he wreaks havoc on their forces. Although he is shot in his arm Vilhelm losses his bolter pistol but brings the full force of the Emperor down upon the cowardly xeno who ran.


----------



## unxpekted22

Shadowthorn waiting for deathbringer to post. if he does not soon i will update you further.

Alarbus as the marine calms down, you receive communication from _The Crozius_

"_Brother Fredrick, This is the Crozius, the newly established base put us through to you as they do not have enough men or channels there to communicate with you at this time due to the recent events in the battle with the main Tau forces on the moon. we have located your position, there are more scythes of the emperor near by, stay with them until we have the resources to reconnect you with our own forces."_ Having not been back to the base still, you are very confused about what is going on in the vast desert wasteland on the other side of the mountain range, but the templars fighting the tau probably is not surprising to you. the fact that your base had been attacked on the other hand, probably yes. 

the injured marine, as you look at him once more, lets his arm drop from the side of his helmet, he then looks to you.

"_I apologize for my emotions......There is a lot of anger for the tyranids amongst us that are left, as they have wiped out all but a company's worth of our chapter. keeping a clear mind for the emperor, has never been so difficult. I have contacted my brothers, they are on their way now."_ while waiting he explains to you how the scythes had dropped in on the tyranids attacking the templar base and helped defend it, before parting to seek out every last tyranid on the moon.

help him to his feet and say what you will. if you were to try to recontact the ship, you would not get through. you will be joined by a squad of Scythes shortly.

Zaen and Ulbrecht: the dreadnought is to become a player, i will update you as soon as i get him ready to go.

Shas 'O' kelarr: first, respond to Aun 'Tsar. Whatever you need him to do, is your choice. not often does a commander's instructions take precedent over an Ethereal's but he has allowed you to instruct him as he has walked in on the middle of the battle and would have no idea where to start commanding.

once you reply to him, you realize you must make a choice, and very quickly at that. the templars on foot have closed the gap between you with unbelievable speed. they nearly reach _your_ position, taking out every fire warrior squad they stumble upon in seconds of wrathful fervor. So many have been destroyed by your guns, but five companies worth of super humans in power armor is certainly not stopped easily, or so your learning. the predator squad on the high dune to the right is causing some severe problems as well. hitting more and more as they figure out where to shoot. you have three choices. the First: begin to initiate your retreat and go with your forces. this will force you to quarrel with the flanking forces commanded by Dahkanis. Second: you can focus fire on those predators to release some of the pressure building on your forces, buying some more time, and some more kills. Or Thirdly: remain exactly where you are, but order in the Manta missile destroyer. 

Aun 'Tsar, do as Kelarr commands. then i will begin giving you your own decisions. 

Dahkanis there are three sky ray missile ships clearly in view. destroy all three however you like. from there, you may choose for your flanking force to continue on foot to perhaps better find tau dug into the sand. Or continue in vehicle, allowing for more defense and some heavier fire power (as you dont know what tau lay where) but sacrificing the searching ability and on-mark killing power of infantry. 

Vilhelm, you spot a pair of railguns in a dune, after a twin linked rail round blasts from its position, blowing away two initiates not far behind you. it is a broadside dug into the sand dune.....up close and unable to move...and this time, you were able to see _exactly_ who was responsible for killing those two initiates. it is dug in well, all you can see are its head, shoulders and shoulder mounted guns. kill destroy it (and the tau inside somehow).

Beziak two initiates to your left disappear in a wave of blue light. you watch Vilhelm to the left and in front of you charge what looks like a broadside dug into the sand. there are close combat fights springing up all around you now, but you are hit with a thought, remembering your sacred duty as the emperor's champion. a squad of three brother templars to your right struggles as a 12 man fire warrrior squad surprises them from the sand, 4 tau for each one of the marines. you can choose to help them, or run over the dune beyond the broadside's position. you cannot do both in this short amount of time.

_the scene in the moon's desert begins to become more of a battle than a slaughter of attackers running into a trap. despite the success of Tau commander Kelarr's defenses the strongly willed Gue'la known as the Black Templar space marines, begin to break through and kill more and more of his forces in close combat. Many of the transport vehicles were destroyed in the superiority of Tau gunfire, even the experimental weapon doing its damage on the mechanized parade. Following this many of the survivors made it through the detonations of their orbital drop pods. 

their numbers were significantly lower indeed from when they had begun their journey over the desert sands to finish off the hurting tau forces, but it only took a few of these well trained super humans to overwhelm the fire warriors in close combat. Now they fight it out, under a blackened, smoke filled sky from the fires filling the background, as the desert becomes more and more littered with destroyed vehicles and wasted lives. The smooth white sands becoming scorched, bloodied, and molded to the unnecessary wills of hatred. both sides justified and both sides to blame. The Tyranid hive fleet may not have devoured this sector as it had sought out to do, but it would be the cause of all biological life here being wiped out in any case, merely through different means._


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm hears screams and sees a great blue blast shoot past him. As he looks he sees the body parts of two initiates fly into the air. He swells with anger and looks toward where the shot fired. He sees a broadside dug into the sand with what appears to be Fire Warriors reinforcing it. He puts up a Pulse Rifle from one of the many dead Tau warriors and while rushing, shooting into the enemy many shots miss but manages to kill 2 Fire Warriors with their own technology.

*"Redemption for our fallen brothers you scum."*

Discarding the weapon away he easily and quickly finishes the remaining warriors by the Broadside. While the Broadside is alone with Vilhelm he quickly brings his crozius over his dead and with all his strength smashes into the head of the flimsy machine. Pounding with all his might several times into a bloody rage, the machine soon explodes and sends Vilhelm flying across several feet. Again his rosarius protected him from danger but is disorientated by the shock of the explosion.

He stands back up and remains fighting nearby Tau with a fury he believed Sigismund himself had.


----------



## darkreever

Offering the other marine a hand up, Alarbus turned to the side a moment to try and inform those aboard The Crozius of the large leaderbeasts death and this new one; but all he received was the crackle of static.

Turning back to the other marine, Alarbus shook his head. _"My mentor spoke of the Scythes of the Emperor chapter only once, he had much respect for you and your battle brothers. It is a sad thing to hear of the fate of your home and many of your number."_ He said before holding out an arm. _"I am brother-initiate Alarbus Fredrickson of the Black Templars; my orders are to go with you and your brothers until I am able to link up with other Templar forces."_

The news of the Templar base being attacked had hit him and Alarbus wanted to know more, but there was a time and place for such a thing and there were more pressing matters that needed attention. The tyranids still had a leader-beast to control what of their number were not already dead. There was also the tau presence here on this moon, and the planet it orbited. The fate, and knowledge, of what had befallen the base came second to his duty to fighting the enemies of the Emperor.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis immediatly spoke to the techmarine pilot of his transport *"Hold your fire we are going to disembark once i give you the single engage all fire upon the the tau vehicles"* he immediatly snapped his attention to those in his razorback *"Alright men lets get out of this shell and stretch our legs.. time to cleanse"* he jumped out of the rear of his razorback and gave a quick single to the one along side him, many marine starting pouring out and they moved towards the tau.

*"keep your movement light and try to take out as many tau as you see quietly"* they walked towards the tau as they started to get closer many tau jumped out of the ground and started laying pulse rounds into the marine. but as quickly as it has started it stopped power weapons crackled as they sliced through the tau armour and flesh in one fell swoop as chainswords slowed down spraying the aliens blood all over the ground. Dahkanis raised his arm and did a clockwise motion and the barrels of the assault cannons whirled into life as waves of shells crashed into the engines at the rear of the tau ships. one exploded instantanously but the others took a little more damage before they went down. 

Dahkanis signalled to his men and they began to charge in cries for the emporer and for justice could be heard as the marines broke into the tau firepoint, it was almost to easy the wave of marines hit the tau gunlines like a fist through butter.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr idly discarded the useless detonator trigger and took another scan of the battlefield. Why wouldn't these Space Marines die!? He'd thrown enough ammunition to wipe out hundreds, explosions, traps, missiles, experimental ion cannon, _and they're still coming_.
It was infuriating Kelarr to no end, he was on the verge of bursting out of the sand and tearing through a dozen marines, quite tempting considering how incredibly close they were getting, and how effective and satisfying a ball of matter heated up to such extreme temperatures even the very particles seperate, rips through the ceramite shell of their mutated 'superhumans'.

Aun'Tsar's voice rang out on the radio, even just hearing the Ethereal seemed to calm him down a little, his memory of the presence of an Ethereal Caste member seemed to be enough at this point.

"Aun'Tsar, this battle is getting out of hand, I need you to coordinate the teams that are under fire, some are blind with panic and fear, try to bring their senses back to them, all Shas'ui have several photon grenades, I need them organised into volleys to exploit stunning the marines, ensure they all retain one grenade each for the full retreat, my forces are pinned down by a maelstrom of ammunition, I can't move yet," Kelarr rapidly explained, looking over where the storm of gunfire was coming from, finding three tanks.
The moment those three tanks were gone Kelarr was going to have to risk plowing through the flanking forces, remaining here wasn't going to be much better off.

"And Aun'Tsar, if they get a lucky shot and take me out, I need you to pull back the army to where I have the rest of my forces lying in ambush, right after those tanks are gone," Kelarr said, making sure he was looking at the three tanks so the live feed would go straight to the terminals at the base.
Now that was taken care of, he rapidly issued orders for all available Rail Rifles and Rail guns to focus on the Predators.
He vainly looked around for another advantage, idly shooting a Space Marine as one lucked, or unlucked upon his hiding place, the Manta was his trumph card, he had to use it at precisely the opportune moment.

"Is the Experiment recharged yet?" Kelarr inquired.


----------



## deathbringer

Blood seaping through my jaws
Feel...power.... delight
Subconscious pain.... mental anguish
Words
"Tyrant... tyrant"
Sense.. feel something pull west
Strong urgent desperation...west
Roar of frustration escapes my lips
Legs dig into sandy ground
Erupt upwards
Wings clench and relax 
rise and the wind roars in my ears
roar a challenge and it shrinks away as i level my flight
The pull west is irresistable 
beat right wing hard and glide
arcing to the west
Flying mile after mile of sand
subconscious tug east
relent to its pull
wings arc 
sudden rush of life senses
life below 
life ahead
rushing towards me
release talons 
wings clench
Rush of winged forms 
tilt wings evade
gliding upwards
see their talons extended wings clenched
then glide upwards
surround me
enveloped within a mass of life forms
Panic
Dive ...dive talons stretch
simultaneously they dive sharp talons stretching
They read my mind
Fear envelops me
yet rapturous joy in my subconcious
"We have found him"
Wings expand clench relax spiralling upwards
Burning realisation
These are my brothers
Pull out of the dive... winged brothers follow my lead
I reach into my mind and ask
"Brothers?"
"Yes" echoes around 
"Are their more of you"
A second "yes" reverbarates
then unanimously
"We are yours to command, tyrant"


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar listened to Kelarr then immediately set to work patching his link into the ones used by the Fire Warrior squads that seemed to be having the trouble.
"This is Aun'Tsar," he said slowly and calmly, "I need all the squads patched into this link to listen to me. Your panicking, we need you to calm down and relax. Use your guns to their fullest; organise your firing patterns and mow them down. And when they get close, and believe me they will get close, use your photon grenades efficiently to confuse and disorientate them even more, enough to finish them off, but make sure you all keep one grenade each, you will need it soon when we have to pull back. Do you all understand?" There was no need for the final question as he could already see some of them acting in a more orderly manner on the screen and knew the others would be soon to follow. The marines meeting them in close combat would finally start to see resistance, Aun'Tsar thought, as soon the Tau were about to light up the battle with their grenades, enough, he hoped, to truly cripple the remaining morale of the troublesome super warriors. . .


----------



## unxpekted22

Shadowthorn, order your forces to fire at the flying tyranids far above in the sky. you wont get many, or any, but your men will at least score some hits. deathbringer will post after you, and once he does i want you to post again in reaction to his, if you have questions about his post let him or me know through pm.

Tyrant as blue flashes of light begin flying around you and the gargoyles from shadowthorn's forces below some hit you and you naturally wish these flashes of energy would stop flying toward you. _As you are thinking this_ the gargoyle tyranids that have joined up with you, dive bomb toward the ground, and take out many of the tau gunners. play on this event some more. "test out your ability" in other words. just remember that you will not necessarily have to verbally (in your mind) give them commands. it is a hive mind which means they react from your thoughts. if you think something should die you wont have to tell them they will automatically begin attacking it.

Alarbus you could hear the rushing clanking of power armor for a while due to your super hearing but it was now apparent the other Scythes had arrived. your hearing serves you right as 8 Scythes of the Emperor rush around from behind an upright rock near you, one immediately flying to the injured brother's side. apparently he was the groups acting medic....as far you know alarbus they have no more apothecaries. let us assume they do not. 

he had the injured marine lay down to perform medical actions, "lay still Brother Kyr, i will patch you up.....by the emperor what did this to you?"

you watch on patiently, simply holding your bolter across your chest while the other seven marines walk slowly about the dead brothers bodies. two of them kneeling over to close the eyes of their fallen comrades. one, who had a bit more flair about his armor, was holding his hand to the temples of his helmet. he steps to you, 

Kyr says to the marine while being patched, "it was a tyranid sir....obliterated our... aaaagh!...obliterated our squad. it was some new form of hive tyrant i think, huge!"

the sergeant dropped his hand and looked around further. 

"As Sotha says.....they always find a god damn way....."

he then turns to you alarbus, with a disappointed sigh at the thought of usual formalities he no longer felt like saying, before speaking, _"Greetings Templar, may i ask your name....and how you came to be so far from the rest of your chapter here?"_

answer him and explain that you are ordered to tag along with them if they would allow it.

Dahkanis your forces continue nearly unscathed up and around the dunes, finding whole trenches in the sand filled with fire warriors. there about 75 templars with you who are taking part in this glory. walk us through these events.

Shas 'O' Kelarr you watch as the high dune to your left with the predators on it is lit up first with tiny red dots, and then with huge waves of light and missiles. this leaves noting but wrecked smoking predator carcasses on the collapsed dune.

taking the fire power off of the front lines has its cost quickly. fortunately Aun 'Tsar's presence, even over radio, has your men fighting with confidence, slowing the front line marines where the gun fire would have before. not turning to retreat, you do not notice Dahkanis's forces have closed behind you, as the pathfinders responsible for relaying the battlefield data have been foudn and killed by Dahkanis's marines. you hear yells of pain behind you and see these marines climbing the dune that you yourself are hiding in. you also notice several smoking sky rays in the distance behind them. your stomach sinks as you realize your full retreat plan has been eliminated as an option. some good news though, your experimental hammerhead is ready. you can either fire it at these flanking forces to make room again for the retreat, or you can fire it once more at the marines charging form the front hopefully stopping much of the frontal charge, and take out some predators in that range as well in the distance. you may order the manta in _if you wish_ but it will take a few minutes to get in position. 

Aun 'Tsar continue to support the troops. they are doing better against the charging marines. prepare to organize the retreat if Kelarr commands it. make sure to tell them lies if you must, such as they are winning the battle still.

Beziak still on last update

Vilhelm i will update you after Beziak and Shas 'O' post again.

Zaen and Ulbrecht you come to the powered down dreadnought, Zaen release the terminators and get him up and running as fast as you can. a battle suit drops in on the other side of the dreadnought. Ulbrecht, help the terminators fight off this experienced battle suit pilot however you see appropriate.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn looked into the sky at the Tyranids far above and stared for a few minutes while scratching his chin as he did so. He looked back at his forces who were now standing in chest deep pits and aiming weapons into the sky, his seven remaining Crisis Battlesuits were now standing around him like protective beacons, each one ready to give their lives for him a hundred times over. He stared at the biggest beast with squinted eyes and clenched his fists as he drew his sword and raised it high above his head shouting "Bring the beasts down! For The Greater Good kill them!"


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak tore his eyes between his brothers struggling and the broadside. His instincts told him to help his brothers, even though the broadside was the more dangerous target. By the Emperor he thought for a second before making up his mind. Sure his brothers were suprised but they were the Emperors finest and could handle a couple of puny Tau in close combat. He charged towards the Broadside knocking two tau out of the way and stamping on their heads. He reached it before Smashing his sword through it repeatidly bellowing "For the EMPEROR. Die xeno scum." He broke through and smashed it too pieces.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr let out a breath of relief as the Predators were quickly annihilated under the concentrated fire, his forces finally had a reasonable chance to retreat without being completely shredded by heavy weapons. The Space Marines had taken advantage of the momentary lapse in being fired upon, they were swarming up and crashing into dozen of Fire Warriors, but remarkably the Fire Warriors were giving the Space Marines a hell of a lot of trouble.

"Aun'Tsar-" Kelarr began, intending to initiate the retreat, but surprise cut him off when he heard yells of pain flying from mouths of Tau, from _behind!?_ Where was his pathfinders that were supposed to tell him about their progress!?
He twisted around in his miniature foxhole and ripped his plasma rifles out of the sand, locking onto a Space Marine closing in on his position and engulfing him in plasma. Smoke was rising beyond the dune, Kelarr quickly engaged his stealth field and pulled himself out of the hole, shaking the sand off and discovering three of his Skyrays had been destroyed, there were Space Marine forces completely flanking him now, cutting off his escape route.

Silently cursing, Kelarr darted forwards and fired his plasma rifles a few times at a few Space Marines following the first, rolling deftly out of the way as bolts came in reply to where they saw the plasma enter reality from, unleashing a small barrage of plasma and leaving the Space Marines as sizzling carcasses.

"Experiment recharged!" the pilot reported. Finally! An advantage!
"Fire upon the forces flanking us immediately! I want them gone!" Kelarr ordered rapidly, ducking a little as he turned to face the battlefield. So many damn Gue'la! He'd been delaying the Manta for some time now, and it seemed now would be the only opportunity he'd get before he lacked the forces to properly finish this battle.

"Manta, get into position and prepare to engage the enemy, approach from our left flank, the smoke from the Predators may obscure their vision of you," Kelarr ordered, before continuing his original orders, "Aun'Tsar, bring up the pilot's screen of the Experiment, I want you to begin retreating when enough of our flanking foes has been sufficiently wiped out, prep the Shas'ui to arm their grenades prior to retreat, and coordinate the volley across all forces, I want my army to disappear in a flash of photon emissions."

Kelarr quickly scanned the field for where he could deploy himself best, now he was out of his foxhole he felt the urge to tear through a dozen Gue'la, he hovered over his jetpack activators in preparation, pulling out a photon grenade.


----------



## solitaire

"Understood Kelarr." Aun'Tsar responded, then to the regular troopers, "Success is not far off, the Gue'la are getting desperate. They know it's all over but would rather die with bullets in their front rather than their backs. An honourable sentiment, one which I'm sure you'll all carry out with valour. It is now time for the coup de grace however. I need all of you to time your final photon grenades you each kept from earlier to be used simultaneously, but only on either mine or Kelarr's command. Do you all understand; as our weapons blind the invaders we will be free to pull back and draw them into their final resting place." Aun'Tsar paused a moment for affect then continued, "Carry on fighting Fire Warriors. Do it for your fallen comrades. Do it for the Greater Good. Do it for Me! . ."


----------



## deathbringer

Life below
Hail of blue shots....Evade
Seemless response
My brothers scatter
3 shots ricochet off my chest
Stinging impact
roar of frustration
Second volley
Evade... twist away from the volley of blue light and 1 shot clips my spine
another brother twists
shot melts through his armour and he plumets
His pain is my pain
Agony as heart muscle burns away
Too much pain
Make it stop
Make it stop
Gargoyles dive
Realization. They react to my subconcious
Delight... Dive with them
We are one
A hail storm of death
Below... tiny tiny creatures 
Only heads and necks poking from holes in the ground
another volley of blue light
evade
Another brother falls dissappearing entirely
I see with his eyes....agony in chest... talons ripping..... tau screaming... impacts... agony... blackness
return to self
brothers following
still diving.... ground rushing towards me....talons extend.... feet stretch out 
see tau frantically working on guns
feel brothers wretching...gagging upon some substance.... feel it well up within my own throat
swooping over the trenches
together we vomit a sickly green substance
hit a tau...eats through his armour
tau screams upon the air... bodies writhing in agony
we are not finished yet
slow the dive. skim across the trenches
see tau emerging weapons raised
brothers with weapons aim... others extend their claws as they dive.... hanging on my command... bide my time... watching tau emerge... few brothers fall to blue bolts yet more emerge...
attack
tau below.... my claws snag upon his armour..... clench my claws
clench ....rising high
here more screams as bolts of electricity burst from guns and other brothers clench life in their claws
see large tau blow 2 brothers from the air.... attack them next
rise high... tau below me sobbing
"Let me go" he pleads
obey his command and several tau fall through the air and their bodies are dashed upon the ground below
their broken bodies linger comically....limbs splayed....others are swallowed by the ground below.
Screams linger in my ears
Swoop high and turn
tension ripples through my brothers as they feel my fury.... big tau must pay


----------



## triggerfinger

distancing themselves slightly form the rest of the battle, the land raider successfully rolls up to the powered down dreadnought. before Ulbrecht can even get himself away from the turret, Zaen has already reached the ancient warrior. he hears the raider's ramp lower, and watches the termintaor squad rush out to defend Zaen and the dreadnought while he works. still standing atop the raider, A Crisis battle suit flies in crashing into the terminator squad, firing some close range shots from its burst cannon, then boosting back and firing its pulse rifle into one of the terminators chest. he was still alive but he was down. the battle suit then easily evaded the squads counter fire.....this tau was a pro. Ulbrecht looks back at the multi melta turret....no he would hit his brothers for sure, but at the same time he was no where near as useful in close combat as they were. if one of them could get a good power fist shot on the suit it would probably go down.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn ducked slightly as the Tyranids swarmed downwards. Blood was now sinking into the sand from ruptured limbs. One of his Crisis Suits stepped forward and opened fire, sending blue bolts twirling upwards as the Fire Warriors continued to fight one Shadowthorn shook his head and turned towards the closest Suit saying "We must leave" it cocked its head and said "But Commander we canno-" "If we do not we shall die there are untold ammounts of Fire Warriors the shall die if they wish to serve carry out the order between your Team" it nodded wearily before turning and booming orders. 

The Suit turned around quickly and scooped up Shadowthorn with one giant arm and jumped into the air, it slid down the side of the Dune as cries sounded behind the Fire Warriors running back as their most powerful members fled. Shadowthorn didn't like leaving his own forces but knew if he was to fight on in their memory he had to fall back. Suddenly one of the Suits stumbled and got caught in the sand, its feet digging deep Shadowthorn shouted "Leave it! We cannot help!" as the Tyranids banked towards it and nosed dived.


----------



## darkreever

_"I am brother-initiate Alarbus Fredrikson; my brothers and I engaged tyranid forces here in the mountains. Most of my brothers pulled back and returned to our base while I and another stayed behind to deal with the aliens leader-beast. My brother gave his life to kill the creature as I came upon the remnants of a tau force in the mountains, most of which fled from whatever killed your own here."_ Alarbus explained, his eyes still on the wounded marine, brother Kyr.

Tearing his eyes to the marine in front of him, Alarbus explained his own orders from _The Crozius. "I have been ordered by my commanders to fight with you until such time that I can link back up with my brother Templars. So until then, I am yours to command."_


----------



## unxpekted22

Dahkanis still on last update.

Vilhelm you turn to see the marine squad Beziak did not have time to help. you cannot blmae him for this as you know his duty to seke out the enemy leadership. you realize the duty to help them now turns to you. charge into the 12 man fire warrior squad and preach the space marines back into shape while doing so, return to them their valoor!

Beziak and Shas 'O' Kelarr:

Beziak after destroying the battle suit. run over the top of the dune. on the other side you will see a tau in XV22 stealth armor, uncloaked and fighting with dual plasma rifles.....their commander. The opportunity to uphold your sacred
duty as the emperor's champion has opened itself up to you. he is concentrating on marines flanking him, coming up the other side of the sand hill. charge him. you will get one free hit on him, and it can be where ever you choose, except the head. it can be mid section or an arm or leg but not completely chopped off or anything like that.

Kelarr: right after you throw your grenade toward some of the flanking marines, then a return frag grenade will go off near you brining you out of your invisble state. you will then get hit from behind by a templar warrior. you realize his armor and weapons are different from the rest of them. it is obvious to you this Gue'la is someone special to them. already taking a wound from him, you are at an even greater disadvantage but still able to fight.

Beziak and Kelarr both of you are to make posts back and forth fighting each other until i stop you. both will hit, both will miss, neither will die. respond accurately regarding each others posts. beziak must do his post first as described above. as you fight, the sky will become darker as the Manta looms overhead, casting its shadow over the battlefield already darkened by clouds of black smoke. the fighting continues under a black sky, but they can still see without electric light as sunlight brightens the smoke clouds, and the fires all around burn bright. 

Aun 'Tsar while the battle continues on kelarr's side of things and you wait for his order of retreat, you decide to check in with shadowthorn, despite your distaste for him. find out what is going on and why his forces are not where they are supposed to be.

(since i think Liber [Zaen] is having some computer trouble i will go ahead and enter the dreadnought player.)

Brother Ludo your vision returns to you, a techmarine standing below you still repairing you. You feel your movement come back to you as well. behind you is a terminator squad having trouble with a veteran crisis battle suit. without delay, come back to life, turn around and surprise the crisis suit as its back will be toward you. destroy it.

Ulbrecht watch as Brother Ludo comes back, you dont know his name yet though. speak with him once he has finished off the crisis suit.

alarbus the sergeant replies to you, _"yes, we were told some of you were left to destroy the norn-queen. That is an amazing feat indeed.....and i commend you for it. Unfortunately as i said, this xeno race always finds a way to continue on. they are nothing short of an enlarged virus._" he looks at the ground and brings his fist up clenching it, causing it to shake and says almost in a growl, _"They disgust me. I despise them more than i do our betrayers."_ he looks to you again, "_That aside, we could use all the support we can get....obviously. Welcome to our squad Templar I am Sergeant Brig. If you took out a norn queen i am sure you will be a valuable asset to us on this moon. Get ready to kill some Tyranids. We have more of our brethren to avenge now. First we must meet back up with our leader, Sotha._

follow them to the North. you make it through the rest of the rocky mountainous terrain with no further tyranid encounters. at the base of the rocks is the start of one of the greenest woodlands you have ever seen. one of them makes a very quick hand gesture to the sergeant who immediately and in complete silence besides the unavoidable noise made from the movement of a space marine's armor, gives response hand signals to six of the marines who quickly spread out, running with their heads low through the trees. he links you through his helmet and looks at you, in your earpiece you hear, _Templar, Tyranid lurk here. You can move ahead with me and the others or choose to watch over our injured brother Kyr. I will have my brother Zurick here do whichever you choose not to do."_

Tyrant though the gargoyles have alreayd gotten to it, finish off in a dramatic fashion the crisis suit DA described as falling in the sand. as you watch shadowthorn and the otehr suits gettign away you wish to chase them, before you know it huge horse of different types of gaunts come running over the dune behind you, as fast as they can towards the retreating tau. the remaining gargoyles take flight after them as well. you can have them continue chasing or you can temporarily test your mental abilities on the remaining fire warriors.

Shadowthorn wait for deathbringer and solitaire to post first. you watch the crisis suit get attacked by the gargoyles and then the huge one flies over the dune and completely destroys it himself. a horde of gaunts then rushed over the sands and the gargoyles take flight again after you. you soon make it to the trees though. describe these events and then come to your personal outpost. as you arrive, the crisis suit relays a communication, it is Aun 'Tsar saying what he decides to say in his update, respond to him before entering the outpost.


----------



## Azwraith

*"Charge!!!!"* Dahkanis ordered with his booming voice, as they sea of black death crashed into the rolling dunes like the oceans tide. where once was yellow was now stained red and black as the Templar brought vengeance down upon the filthy tau.

Dahkanis was proud of his brethren they showed no mercy to the wretched aliens as they cleansed the land and avenged their brothers. the horde of marines shook the sandy dunes with each triumphant stride they made over the dunes finding pockets of tau waiting.

Dahkanis looked back to where they had started and not a single brother lay on the ground this was what he wanted swift vengeance with zero casualities, The razorbacks shook the ground as the rolled behind the brothers letting out bursts of white hot death into the enemy.

The Slaughter Continued


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar had successfully solved the majority of the morale issues and was now starting to find that he was running out of things to do. While waiting for Kelarr to send him the message for retreat he was busy tapping a finger on the side when he realised he didn't know where Shadowthorn was. Surely he was taking part in the battle, but then why hadn't he been included in the transmissions. Typing on the panel revealed to the Ethereal where he was and what he was supposed to be doing.
"Shadowthorn," he transmitted, "this is Aun'Tsar. Now I'm sure you have a logical explanation but would you mind telling me why your not where your supposed to be. We are taking heavy casualties and I know that your forces would be making a sizeable difference in the current battle, so you better have a good reason why you are not present. . ."


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn felt the wind whip around his bare face as the Crisis Suits crashed through the forest. Entire trees crashed down as the able Pilots swung their weapons into them with bone crunching power. They came back to his compound which was now being prepped by members of _his_ Sept. Each wore red robes over their black armour and those who did not wear a helm had their hair in a topknot much like him. He jumped from the Crisis Suit as they entered the courtyard and said "You and your men get some rest you will need it" as Tau swarmed around them. Shadowthorn stopped suddenly as he heard a message from the Ethereal and said "Aun'Tsar" bitterly blaming him for the deaths of each of his Tau "I have returned to my compound your forces will have to hold out my forces are not ready to return to battle we are depleted".


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak roared as he saw the tau commander. He charged down the dune beheading a tua heading straight for it. This thing was the reason so many off his brethern had died today and it was his sacred duty to kill this xeno scum. "FOR THE EMPEROR!" He bellowed as he got close and swung his sword down on its arm damaging one of its weapons. "Weak xeno you are no match for me."


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr staggered back a little from the explosion of a frag grenade, the shockwave from it knocked his stealth field out of phase slightly, which was more than enough to render him visible.
The Space Marine who'd thrown it had come close to engage, now that he could finally see his target, but Kelarr was going to make him regret it.

A chainsword swung down, and sparked as Kelarr smashed his left plasma rifle into it, knocking it aside and bringing his right rifle around to blast the arm off, bringing his left back around and cramming it in the disarmed space marine's visor just as there was a deafening shout and a powerful strike crashed into his arm, offbalancing him a little as he turned his head quickly.
A Gue'la stood behind him bearing a strange sword and very different armour from the others, that strange sword had just carved a jagged line through part of Kelarr's right plasma rifle, exposing a part of the reactor core making it quite the hazardous weapon to fire.
Regardless, Kelarr still had his left barrel jammed into the face of one of this Gue'la's comrades, making sure he could see, Kelarr pulled the trigger and reduced the space marine's head to ashes.

The Tau Commander twirled away from the falling corpse and aimed his left plasma rifle at what he could only guess was the Gue'la Commander, perhaps killing him would provide the necessary advantage to pull his forces back and finish the trap, hopefully the space marines would be driven into a mindless fury from this one's death.
The sword posed quite a problem, while he and the Gue'la were roughly even in terms of strength from battlesuit enhancements, once solid strike of that sword could cleave Kelarr in two with only his shield generator to save him.

Kelarr fired the plasma rifle and shot forwards as his projectile erupted into a small display of sparks as it met a strange force shield over the Gue'la's armour, he watched the sword carefully, his right plasma rifle would have to serve as a parrying device considering he wasn't too confident in firing it anymore.
Speed would be Kelarr's advantage here, his extensive experience with his jetpacks would ensure a great deal of survivability, along with the design of the XV22 battlesuit allowing much more agility and flexibility than the Gue'la's clumsy power armour.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm yanks his crozius from the pummeled skull of a Tau and surveys the battlefield. He notices a squad of Space Marines is under fire from about 12 Tau. He rushes towards them screaming.

*"I can pulp your flesh and snap your bones in less than a second, with one hand! What is the power of your technology compared to that? Come all you Xeno scum. Come face the one true might of the universe and wither under the Golden Throne's gaze!"*

As they shoot towards him he dodges and is shot but his armor easily deflects many blasts. He jumps into the crowd of Tau warriors smashing two of their fragile bodies then taking a wide swing killing 2 more and injuring another. As the other marines see Vilhelm they too rush to his aid and they quickly finish the 12 Fire Warriors.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak watched as another fellow brother fell. He felt anger welling up inside off him. "You will pay for that xeno." He snarled. He quickly brought his sword back round but the tau blocked it with his plasma rifle, now useless except to parry his blows. Beziak smashed a fist into the seno's chest causing him to stagger before melting two tau's, charging forward to help their commander with his plasma pistol. He turned and looked at the Tau leader before knocking a third to its Knee's and gutted the screaming warrior. "Two can play at that game xeno." He charged back towards him.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr jolted back from the follow-on to the sword swing, the Gue'la had taken to attacking his Fire Warriors again, while quite infuriated by the Gue'la's arrogance, he was also dumbstruck by its stupidity.

"The true hunter never takes its eye off the prey," Kelarr murmured, taking advantage, giving a slight spurt of his jetpacks to launch forward at the space marine, raising his right plasma rifle and striking down as the sword inevitably swung for him again, roughly deflecting at his own legs except he was already airborne, leaping over the deflection in the same movement, another pulse to his left leg jetpack back had his left foot crash into the space marine's helmet with substantial force to daze him, right before his left hand came around and forcibly punched and fired at the same time, the destructive heat energy shattered over the force shield but it certainly didn't stop all the kinetic energy behind it.
With a spurt of his right leg jetpack he kicked off the space marine and twirled about to face him once more.


----------



## deathbringer

See the big tau flee.... little one in their midst
Shall I pursue?
Anger coursing, adrenaline rushing
Yes... kill them all pay for my brothers
Flip over and dive towards them 
My brothers dive with me
See bolts of blue flashing towards us
Should my brothers help kill the big tau?
They are mine to kill
10 brothers accompany me whilst the rest dive towards the little tau
We dive.... other brothers fork towards the little tau
As my talons extend I see a big tau turn gun raised ....stumble.... my brothers vomit their acid upon him scratching his armour with their claws
Hatred burning in me
He raise his gun towards my face
My talons shred it easily
Rip the suit apart, little tau revealed within
Remove him from within
Feel its chest's weakness beneath my fingers
Shall I kill it?
Instinctively my fingers contract and its ribcage explodes
Its heart beats for a single second in my palm
Blood flows over my fingers
Gorge upon its life juice
Little tau screaming
Burns upon my back like the relentless drumming of rain

I spin to face the little tau
10 of them racing towards me, malice in their hearts
the pure energy begs me to succumb
20 bolts of light bloom from their weapons
Impacts... stagger backwards... roaring pain
As my tail swipes little tau from their feet
I feel a horde of emotions burst into my mind as hordes of brothers cleft the rise.... streaming towards me... the tau.... screams.... claws ripping....mouths gorging... feel flesh in my brothers mouths
The tau stop.... staring.... one clasping at his bare face...raking at his eyes.... screams of terror echo
Destroy
Little tau death screams die away
A mass of brothers cover the dune as small tau scamper in small remenants after the fleeing big tau.
Shall we pursue?
The question bristles round the mass of brothers
Connect to the wing brothers.... kill the small tau... leave the big tau.. if you meet resistance... flee.... we must survive
A slightly larger brother stands in the crowd and i pose the question
Tell me what has happened.... what shall we do.... is this all that remains of our race?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak smiled as he twirled, now knowing that the Tau had thought he had the advantage. Beziak leapt through the air and smashed into the tau, knocking them both to the floor. He was quickly on his feet again and tried to rip the jetpack off. The Tau however ignited it. Bezkiak grabbed his pistol and began firing it at him, one shot colliding with the useless rifle, now melting it. He grabbed the black sword and got into a defensive stance.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr reeled backwards as he wildly pulled his right rifle in between himself and the barrel of the space marine's plasma pistol, the heat of its own power core combining with that of the unstable mass of plasma from the space marine's pistol caused most of the rifle's frame to melt and warp.
Crude Gue'la technology, still haven't mastered plasma core weaponry.

He noticed the large sword was positioned a little strangely, the silly Gue'la wouldn't be able to swing it very easily, and he didn't seem stupid enough to do that to himself without a reason. The Gue'la wanted to play on his own terms it seemed, not something Kelarr made a habit of letting happen.
His right hand reached back and plucked a photon grenade from his belt as his left hand stretched forward and unleashed a limited barrage of plasma a little inaccurately at this range as he was still trying to keep an eye on the plasma pistol, what the sword was doing and where the Gue'la's feet were, as well as aim a plasma rifle and fiddle with a grenade concealed in his right hand.

Kelarr set the timer on the photon grenade all the way to zero, a drastic measure but most likely a necessary one, he didn't want to give the Gue'la any time to react. He lunged forward with his right fist flying as if for another punch, but instead Kelarr shut his eyes for a split second and detonated the grenade in his palm. Even through his visor and closed eyes, the photon flash at this range dazzled him a little, the sonic emission penetrated his helmet and gave quite the kick to his head, even with his helmet's systems tuned to defend against it, just not usually this close.

Not even hesitating Kelarr activated his jetpacks and somersaulted right over the Gue'la and crashed a kick into his backpack, hitting the ground in a low crouch to avoid any blind-counter-attack, also giving him the ability to spring off in any direction.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak rolled at the grenade went off, firing behind him at the Tau. He paused a second for his senses to return before swirling to see the tau kick him in the chest. Beziak didn't move and used the Tau's own momentum against him. He smashed his plasma pistol into its armour and smacked him across the helmet with it. He grabbed the Tau by the leg and threw him into a sand dune, before begining to pummel its with his fists.


----------



## unxpekted22

The blinding light catches Beziak off guard. you stumble face first into the sand. you quickyl roll over but do not see the tau commander anymore. he appears to ahve fled, make it an oath to find and kill him once and for all. you now know who it is leading the tau on this moon.

Shas 'O' Kelarr after kicking the emperor's champion you now have a chance to ignite the retreat, the experimental weapon successfully cutting a path away behind you. the shadow of the Manta now overbears the smoke, and blue spheres of light plummet toward the ground with barrages of missile fire all of its own.

Dahkanis as you continued your storming charge up the dune, from your left suddenly comes a massive light, and in a split second the wave of templars with you vanish becoming a part of the newly formed melted glass river crossing the desert, only feet away from your own path. much of your power armor is withered away from the long blast of supercharged ionic energy. this leaves much of your skin visible, and burned badly at that. you fall to the sand, and pass out.

Vilhelm you are still fighting when a massive shadow seems to darken the sky even further, from it comes a heavy rain, but not off water. It is a rain of plasma and pulse shots coming from they sky and striking your forces. soon come the missile barrages. the templar army has nothing to fight against this. your experience tells you...Its a Manta missile ship. being a chaplain, retreat is not an option for you. run over the dune ready to fight whatever you find, as all of the tau being throwing photon grenades at exactly the same time, blinding and halting the templars forces in their paths and allowing the tau to retreat. chase whatever tau you find for as long as you can until you come over the passed out body of Dahkanis. throw him over your shoulders and carry him back over the dune to any rhino still operating.

Aun 'Tsar you feel apologetic after hearing what shadowthorn's forces have been through. his forces are being chased down by tyranids. Kelarr's forces are being chased down by templars. you can only go to support one of these commanders. choose one and travel to their position. Kelarr will be retreating from the battle but will still need aid. Shadowthorn has retreated to his woodland outpost, but he will also need aid. 

Shadowthorn the command room at your outpost confirms tyranid pursuit into the woodlands. you can choose to either send preventative parties outside of the outpost (send warriors out to meet the tyranids in ambush), or commit everyone to reinforcing the outpost from within its walls instead. (defending the outpost with everyone you have available.) [they have not started coming after you into the woodland area yet, but logic tells you they probably will inevitably come. 

Tyrant the tyranid warrior you "speak"to, sends signals indicating what would be a"no" and indicates more are still coming. when you communicate with this warrior you are hit with many strange new things, in your mind. you feel as though you have more "options" with this one. he has some different weaponry, long range bio-weaponry. some of the gaunts around you as they finish off the fire warriors with ease, have different ways of killing as well, these are the tau adaptations that the norn queen had managed to create. there do not appear too many of these types left, so you may want to use them wisely. of course as you have pointed out you will want to use all of your kind wisely, for there is no way to produce more of you. at the same time though, you starve, and because there are no spawn producing tyranids left, feasting is the only way for your kind to survive right now. your hunger is strong, and only until it is satisfied is there hope for finding a way ti reproduce. you must go after those tau, there are likely more where it came from. As you think of your hunger, you notice small ones of your kind come form beneath the sand and start consuming the dead fire warriors. they are ripper swarms. (how they will get what they eat into bio mass for more tyranids may be impossible, but they do it anyway. after they eat the fire warriors they become fattened, and a natural instinct pushes for you to realize something. you can eat them and gain their collected bio-mass, whether or not you can use it to replenish your kind is unknown to you but as usual, your hunger drive over-rides all other thought.

Alarbus, still on last update.

Zaen now that brother ludo has awakened, return to the land raider, let the remaining memebers of the terminator squad get back in. as you scan over the battlefield, you notice your raider will ahve to be used as a pick up vehicle for many wandering infantry whose vehicles were destroyed.

Ulbrecht, and Ludo, i will get to you soon, you are all on previous updates as well.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr got a foot between him and the Gue'la, before he activated his jetpacks and shot spiralling away into the air, he gave his stealth field generator a few tweaks and faded from sight.
During his flight through the air he noticed the experiment had carved another scar through the desert, decimating their flanks to the point Kelarr felt the retreat plan was good to go.

"Shas'ui! Arm photon grenades, two second timer!" Kelarr said through the radio to all his fire warriors, twirling about to pull out his own photon grenade and changing the timer. He paused a moment to ensure all of his squad leaders were at the same point with their grenades, and looked up at the giant figure in the sky that threw a grand shadow over the ground.
With the Manta in position, the second phase of the trap was about to begin, Kelarr just had to smile.
"Throw grenades, ALL FORCES TACTICAL RETREAT!" Kelarr said loudly through the radio, hurling his grenade and spinning around, running off to where his secondary ambush lay, the third phase of the trap, "Skyrays fall back to designated supply point and reload for another salvo."

He frowned at his ruined plasma rifle, quickly checking the model number.
"Earth Caste, I'll need an R28 series plasma rifle when you are not busy," Kelarr said, patching through to the Earth Caste once more. He idly recapped on the battle with the Gue'la, a little agitated with that force field he had, he'd need something to deal with that later. He'd also need something to deal with the surprising resilience of those space marines, all the munitions he'd thrown he was expecting to see only smoking corpses afterwards.

With a grand flash that spanned the whole field of vision, Kelarr's army more or less disappeared, the blinded foes behind them as they sprinted off with all due haste.
His forces funneled into a relatively tight column as they sprinted across a small stretch of desert to the designated point, passing between two halves of Kelarr's ambush force, each set up either side of the column still in the sand ready to assail any pursuit.


----------



## darkreever

_"We are the Emperor's sword sergeant. While I draw breath I will be nothing less; put me where you want me with the rest of your warriors." _Alarbus answered before stepping forward with sergeant Brig. With his helmet damaged, he would not be able to communicate in the relative silence a squad could, and each chapter and crusade had their own form of battle sign; but he would learn the signs of the Scythes fast enough.

_"Suffer not the alien to live, for the alien is merely another form of the abomination to His domain. Guide us, your weapons, in cleansing this filth."_ Alarbus silently prayed to himself as he entered the tree line.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis charge continued in a blaze of hate and fury they stormed further and further into the lands of the alien flith.

He pushed his men as hard as he could only at the last second a burst of light screamed across the battle, dahkanis turned in horror as the dunes behind him have turned into a river of blood and glass he turned to continue charging forward only to find his legs would not move. he falls.


----------



## Chocobuncle

As Vilhelm and the rest of the squad with him are finishing the Tau they charged they notice massive shots of Pulse and Plasma shots coming down upon them. Vilhelm instinctively dunks and dodges a shot that would have killed him for sure. As the other marines run for cover 2 are killed by the shots and missile bombardment.

*"Charge brothers, best way out is always through!"*

They charge over the dunes to more incoming fire, but before they can come against the Tau warriors they are blinded by photon grenades. After the effects wear off Vilhelm and the rest of the Templars continue coming forth towards the Tau. Just as he begins to run again Vilhelm notices Dahkanis body lying on the ground.
*
"Chh to be here of all places."*

Vilhelm isn't sure if he is still alive but takes and carries his body back behind the dunes into a trench made the by Tau.

*"I need any available rhino to pick up Chaplain Vilhelm and Castellan Dahkanis up towards the front immediately."*

Vilhelm picks up Dahkanis again and begins to walk as fast as he can with his comrade away from the battle field. He soon sees a rhino as it makes its way towards them. As the crew inside take the body Vilhelm takes command from inside the rhino and to oversee the well being of his brother.
*
"Get Dahkanis away from the battle, I want any apothecary to check up on him. I want to know how is the battle progressing."*

Vilhelm says as he surveys the gruesome battle.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak stands and turns. The tau commander had dissapeared. He looked round and yelled "XENO you will pay for whats been done. BY THE END OF THIS I WILL HAVE YOUR BLOOD ON MY SWORD. BY THE EMPERORS WILL." Beziak turned and walked back through the forces towards the Brother Chaplin. "Chaplin, the treacherous Tau commander has escaped. I will not let him survive this campaign though." He bowed before turning and looked at the devastation caused by the Tau's weapons.


----------



## deathbringer

Strong response... more are coming
Who?
Images flash... images of little brothers.... little differences... some with 4 claws.... some with tails.... some with talons... some with living projectiles. ...some with strange projectiles mounted upon their shoulders....winged brothers... a storm of information
How shall I tell them apart?
Immediately the horde of tyranids seperate
Large tailed tyranids burst from the ground in front of me... they pass through the ground with ease
Useful?
Very
Followed by a swarm of miniscule beasts.... they swarm over the dead fire warriors.... feasting on their flesh... ripping it apart
I feel hunger burning within my stomach... agonizing desire for flesh
Ignore it?
Must ignore it... must think
See brothers with strange weaponry... few in number...bigger then small brothers... many weapons... strong talons... they are warriors... several more groups... feel life in their weaponry... understand it
Fallen fire warrior lies splayed covered in rippers.. chunks of flesh flying... caught in the rippers mouths
As I watch desire wells within me once more
Need to feed...eyes fall upon the weapon at his side... move to the strange weapons
The same?
Comrehension dawns... yes....excitement builds... powerful weaponry
2 huge groups of little brothers stare at me...thousands of eyes fixed upon me....one group's movements are quicker... longer legs... move in leaping bounds
Feel a weak connection to brothers with 4 arms.... feel strong connections to the largest... reach out to one

What are you?

"I am the lord of this brood."

Lord... does he challenge me.... I raise my talons... wings spreading
his response to my thoughts is hasty

We live to serve the hive mind master

Relax...Do I trust him?
I have too... his warriors are powerful
A cloud of winged brothers swarm above... below larger warrior snaps at one that comes too close... my eyes slide away from him... he seems to meld into the background
Eyes snap back... group of larger warriors... stealthy brothers
I feel a plan forming.... yet hunger drives it away
Below the feet of my brothers... rippers swarm... fattened... their hunger sated
Anger... my hunger builds.... see a tau helmet... feel the hunger deep within my brothers... we must feed to surivive... we must feast upon the tau
Stare into the woodland... must kill the tau.... must replenish myself... must sate the hunger too survive
A ripper nudges my foot with his bulk... see his fattened torso... can use him to sate his hunger... but my race must survive... confusion... overpowered by desire
As I reach down the ripper leaps into my fingers... realization... they will die for me... crush his flesh in my jaws... feel his anguish.... a stabbing pain in my side as he dies
Can we continue to use the rippers to sate our hunger?
No we must feast upon the flesh of the tau

Come to me brothers for we will feast tonight... hunger over takes me... driving me into a wild frenzy as the blood of the minuscule brothers stains my tongue
When I look up replenished... the horde has swollen as I see running tyranids joining their brothers forming an insurmountable mass

I feel a wave within them... catching the words...carnifex..... are the huge killers dead?
Connect to the larger brother

Who are the huge killers.... are they still alive?


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar bit his lip. Who to help? They both needed the support an Ethereal could bring, but who needed it more? Surely the Tyranids must no longer be the greatest threat, and how would Shadowthorn welcome his arrival, would he refuse his aid? No, not even Shadowthorn was that foolish, but he might still resist it. Kelarr would not. The marines did appear to be the greater threat. Aun'Tsar sighed, he had made his decision.
"Shadowthorn, it's Aun'Tsar," he said into the radio, "Sorry to hear what's happened, good luck with it and all, if you need help just ring." He paused to listen to the reply then voxed Kelarr, "I'm on my way Kelarr, I will be of more use on the battlefield with you and the other soldiers." With that done he turned and ordered an Honour Guard to be put together and to meet him at a Devilfish.

A few minutes later they were in the air. Aun'Tsar surveyed the soldiers with him and quietly approved. He had fought with a few of them before and they were good, hardworking men. The retreat appeared to have been a success, Aun'Tsar noted from the view down below as they landed, but there were still far too many marines about for his liking. . .


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn placed both hands on a table and looked at the glowing map hovering above it. He retracted and said "Recall all forces from the forest we shall make our stand here" a few weary eyes stared at him for a few seconds before nodding and sending out various communications. Shadowthorn appreciated what Aun'Tsar had said but didn't mean he liked him and asked inquisitavly "Can we get any Manta's to provide air support?" he stared around in the dark room at each of the fifteen Tau arrayed there, members of various Septs but each one willing to fight for him.


----------



## unxpekted22

Alarbus the sergeant replies saying, _"Very well. Brother Zurick, watch over Kyr. I hope to make this quick. Templar support my men on the left, I will support those going right and center; just follow their lead....if there is one vile being we have come to know well... it is the tyranid."_

you catch up to the two marines who went left through the thick brush. beneath the trees it is very dim, barely any light making it through the many layers of plant life. both of the Scythes in front of you are crouching low with their bolters at the shoulder. the one further in front halts for a moment and without looking at the two of you, keeps his left hand on the grip of his bolter holding it in place. with his right hand he spreads all five fingers and wiggles them while moving his hand downwards, he then closes his hand and extends his index and middle fingers wide and slightly curled. he then brings his right hands back to his bolter. the other marine closer to you slowly goes into a prone position and lays still. 

the hand signal the scythe made indicates two things. the first part is the direction the tyranid is coming from. the seocnd indicates what type of tyranid it is. your intuition tells you it must be one of three types, a Ravener, Lictor, or Warrior. in your post, you are not allowed to speak to the marines or you will blow your cover. you must decide in your mind what the Scythe meant. if you are correct all will go well. you may move accordingly to respond to the threat you believe it is.

Dahkanis you have awoken, an apothecary has patched you up, and you are now sitting facing one of the other two castellans that came to the moon. two servitors are doing the best they can to repair your power armor.

the castellan says to you, "The other brother castellan has been killed Dahkanis. You and I are the remaining two commanders of what is left of our forces.... which i regret to say is not very much. Since it was your flanking maneuver that was likely the reason we have a force left at all, despite your newly appointed rank, the following is up for you to decide. The Tau have retreated, and it is up to you if we go after them or return to base. now that the cowards are all out of their sand traps, _The Crozius_ has informed me there is still more of us than them. with them not in hiding defensive positions it may be easier to reach them now, though they still have that menace of a ship in the sky. So what shall it be Dahkanis? a sweeping advance, or regroup?" (wait for beziak and ulbrecht to post

Beziak first you hear the castellans talking, before Dahkanis gives an answer tell him you fought with the enemy commander, try to convince him to immediately pursue the remaining Tau. then approach Vilhelm, tell him of your duel with the tau commander as well, telling him you now know the leadership of the enemy.

Vilhelm after Beziak speaks to you, reply to him and commend him on performing his sacred duty as the Emperor's Champion. though angered by the heavy losses of templars, you are glad to hear at least some damage was inflicted upon the enemy's commander.

Zaen Ulbrecht and Ludo regroup with the others in the middle of the battlefield. the battle is over for now. the land raider and remaining terminators come with you.

Ulbrecht you also hear the castellans talking. you must try to convince Dahkanis to regroup.

Aun 'Tsar as you arrive many fo the retreating fire warriors run to you, bowing as many of them felt saved by your motivating words and commands. find Kelarr, and greet him.

Shas 'O' Kelarr now that you are out of the heat of battle, you begin to feel your injuries' pain take hold of your nerves. Particularly your head, as the marine you duelled pummeled your helmet with his fists, getting some good shots in. the only thing preventing the super human's fist from splattering your face was the now dented up chunk of metal you now hold in your hands, your helmet, which you were wearing in order to activate full stealth, not to mention protecting your eyes from flying grains of sand. your right arm feels some burning sensations, and is extremely sore. despite this, you greet the ethereal as he approaches you.

shadowthorn give a layout of the outpost. it can be whatever you want within reason. you can set up any type of tau ground unit where ever you wish and please tell who you are putting where. try to be creative with this, as it will determine how the tyranid attack goes. you do not have a huge number of forces though. As Kelarr did int he desert, you must come up with a plan on how to defend the woodland outpost with a small number of Tau. pm with any questions.

Tyrant Just as Shadowthorn must plan a defense, you must be thinking of how to attack. remember you want none or at least as few as possible of your kind killed as you know no way of resupplying your forces. you and your brethren will not reach the outpost yet but i need to know how you plan to approach it. do this by saying which kind go where and what you want them to do when they get there. let DA post first, but obviously, dont plan your attack as if you know his exact defense layout.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar smiled warmly at the Fire Warriors milling about him.
"It is a pleasure to be welcomed with such enthusiasm." He said, "Unfortunately I must now leave you, as the coming battle must be planned accordingly." With a few waves he had managed to pull away, his Honour Guard following and, as always, his gun drones hovering on either side of him.
"Kelarr," he said, "A pleasure to see you. You appear to be injured, is there anything I can do to help. . ?"


----------



## Lord Ramo

"Brother Dahkanis. If i may." Beziak strode forward. "I battled with their leader on the sand dunes and have damaged his weapons. The coward has escaped and we must pursue him immediatly. He is responsible for so many o our dead brothers and they must be avenged." After he had said his part he returned to the side of Vilhelm. "I thought him brother, and i would off killed him if he did not escape. His weapons couldn't damage me and we must ensure that he is destroyed. The filthy xeno is responsible for so many deaths."


----------



## dark angel

Forces-

12 Crisis Suits.
2 Stealth Suits.
90 Fire Warriors.
50 Tau from other Caste's.

Layout of the Outpost-

The Outpost is square. The walls are slanted upwards to allow the Tau better volleys. Three trenches run from the forest edge, each one loaded with explosives that are linked to a Sapper unit back within the walls. Two AA Turrets sit within the main building, the roof above them able to retract for them to open fire. Eight Turrets lie in Bunkers just outside the walls each one manned by a pair of Earth Caste Tau. Tanktraps and several hidden pits run the length of the walls although twenty feet out. Sniper positions have been set up on the main building among the mess of overhanging roofs and wires giving them the cover they need. The Crisis Suits are deployed on platforms attached to the wall each one accompanied by five Fire Warriors. A single tunnel runs the length of the forest and is now loaded with bombs Shadowthorn intends to explode. The Command Building has been prepared to become a last stand area.

Post-

Shadowthorn walked the length of the Northern Wall, his hand on sword as he did so. A pair of Fire Warriors following close behind. The Commander had long awaited the oncoming battle and had planned out every stage. When the walls fell he would order his forces into the main building which had now become a maze of bottle-necks and deadends that were loaded with explosives and when the order was given could be sealed off by metre thick metal doors.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr landed a little tiredly ahead of his forces, the surge of battle bled from his veins, the superhuman strikes from the Gue'la commander, while mostly deflected, had induced a ridiculous amount of impact on his arm, he flexed the fingers on his right hand to try and encourage its recovering, he reached up and managed to roughly pull his helmet off with a bit of effort.
It was by far not usuable for battle, he was going to need a new quickly, managing to pull the radio device from his helmet and reattach it to his armour.

"And Earth Caste, I'll need another XV22 helmet as soon as possible," Kelarr said, shielding his eyes a little as he looked back at the space marine army, when he heard the subtle sound of a Devilfish arriving, he turned and saw Aun'Tsar stepping off with his Honour Guard and several of his Fire Warriors had ran over to meet him, though the Ethereal curtly moved along towards Kelarr himself.

"Noble Ethereal, it is good to see you again," Kelarr said with a salute. The sight of Ethereals always did much for his own morale, their Caste had brought all Tau together to work for the Greater Good, a more noble act he could not see.
"My injuries are superficial, the battle is not over yet and the last phase of the trap is yet to be sprung," Kelarr assured, "Something of note however, I recently engaged in combat with a significant Gue'la figure, I believe it would be well worth our efforts to eliminate him as the effect on the rest of the army would be substantial. There is but one problem: He had a strange force field built into his armour, I couldn't get enough clean shots off to test its strength, he ambushed me."


----------



## triggerfinger

As the Land Raider rolls back across the battle warn desert sands, Ulbrecht takes in the full view of the aftermath from the roof hatch.

"this cant be good" he says. 

as the raider arrives to where the army was gathering, he quickly got out as he saw his commanders. he wanted to be ready to hear their commands.

As he approaches he hears the other castellan telling dahkanis it is up to him whether or not to pursue the fleeting enemy or regroup. before you can approach Beziak, now the emperor's champion, stepped up in front of him, and told Dahkanis that had battled the tau commander and that the rest of the army must waste no time in pursuing the retreating force. Ulbrecht, at first hesitant to speak after the emperor's champion waits until he makes his way to speak with Chaplain Vilhelm. 

Ulbrecht decides he must, and steps up to Dahkanis as his armor was being repaired, and says to him, "_Dahkanis sir, and brother Templar....I do not mean to go against those of higher rank, but i must ask you to look over the sands. we ran in headstrong and this is what happened. Are you about to order us into a repeat of what JUST happened. this tau commander planned a defense that successful...i doubt he would leave his back unguarded as he runs. we would surely run into more trouble than we would expect once again. If my advice is worth anything, then i advise we take time to regroup, heal up, and think about how to do this properly. I admire Beziak for wishing to uphold his duty and defeat the enemy leadership, but unfortunately charging after them tired will not result in the enjoyment of defeating their leadership, but instead the pain of suffering more losses of our own._


----------



## Chocobuncle

After Beziak talks to Vilhelm he replies.


*"Beziak its not your fault the coward left, I'm proud you were able to survive and come back unharmed. We will need all the strength we can get, losing you would have been a great blow to the whole force. You will get your chance to vanquish that Tau and many more. To be honest I am stricken with grief of the loss of life during the battle, many brave marines died today, those Tau will pay x30 for every marine that has died fighting in the name of the Emperor here."*


Vilhelm looks out into the distance.


*"No matter what, I do not care what I have to fight.
If they rip my arms off I'll kick them to death.
If they rip my legs off I'll bite them to death.
If they rip my head off I'll stare them to death.
If they gouge my eyes out I'll curse them to death from beyond the grave.
Even if I'm torn to shreds we will take back what belongs to the Emperor."*


----------



## deathbringer

Forces-
Homogaunts: many
Gaunts: many
Rippers Many
Gargoyles: MAny
Raveners: 3
Lictors 2
Biovores:3
Carnifex: 3 (2 railguns) (1 close combat specialist)
Tyranid warriors 4 units of 3 (1 units with venom cannons, 1with railrifles, 1 with rending claws, 1 with devourers)
2 Tyrant guard (close combat versions Lash wips)

Battle Plan: 
All forces will be concentrated on 1 wall 

The raveners will burrow under the gun turrets and dig them out killing the crew.

The lictors will get into the fortressitself and go for the snipers on the roof and when the aa turrets are exposed will jump in to take them out. 

The carnifexes with the railguns will shoot down the strip of empty trees (where the explosives i dont know are buried). Blow the wall. Biovore will loft spore mines onto the walls and through the breach. My forces will wait until the gun turrets are disabled by the raveners and the wall is breached and biovores have dropped spore mines onto the wall with the breach and the walls to the left and right before advancing quickly through the trees. 

The first wave will consist of rippers and gaunts and will be covered by the railguns and railrifles and my venom cannon
As they get to within 200 yards a small group of gargoyles will fly to the wall with the breach, vomit bioplasma and fly away.... aa turrets will be exposed gargoyle die and lictors jump in.

After lictors take it out second unit second wave including me the gargoyle and homogaunts and close combat tyranid warriors will rush the wall should overwhelm it especially as the trees provide cover for the gaunts from fire warrior fire. 

As the remenants of the first wave reach the breach the 3rd wave including the close combat flex and the rest of the warriors will move in. The warriors and the railgun flexes and the biovores will provide covering fire.

Gargoyles will fly onto the walls and throw the tau off them outside the complex or just kill them where they stand

__________________________________________________________________

The forest is misty and my wings are out stretched as I hang high above the battle field
Look down upon the tiny fortress which will soon run with rivers of blood.
We will eat the dead... even our own... for we must survive. 
Below.. my forces... line the woods... they are ready... feel desire...eager for blood,... my conciousness holds them back
Shall we attack?
No not yet wait.... feel a nagging on the back of my mind... 5 huge conciousnesses eating at my thought... excitement among the gaunts...huge killers...huge killers
Jubilation
My heart leaps...3 huge beasts and 2 smaller beasts move through the midst... the smaller call to me
Tyrant... we come with a gift
I dive wings clenched dropping eagerly from the sky.. land badly... two smaller creatures steady me
Who are you?
Bodyguards... your safety is paramount
Insult.. I need no protection
Should I kill them?
No... together we are unstoppable
Stealthy brothers and digger brothers are nearby... feel their desire.. they see my plan... desperate to execute...
Ready myself... am I strong enough... yes...
We are ready to go
Stealthy brothers seem to melt into the trees... diggers plummet into the earth... turn to huge killers with the big unnatural guns.... they see my design.
Break down the wall kill all on it
Big tau move to empty strip of forest.... No trees... freshly dug earth...why?
Is this trickery?
Be safe... set up at maximum range. 2 huge killers lumber backwards

See them take a deep breath and two massive bolt s of energy blast at the wall. Two units of tyranid warriors detatch and move next to the huge killers
Smaller beams of light burst from one set of guns aimed directly at the big tau whose head is and torso is above the wall.

Second set of guns releases a mass of venom at the little tau whilst the spore brothers on 3 sides set up behind the huge killers. Aim over the wall and fire a cloud of spores... then another... then a third...pause and wait as they drift towards the walls. 

Reach to the digger brothers... Progress?... we are almost their... a second intake of breath and a second thunderous volley of energy into the wall.

Second bolts of light... too far away to see the result....stealthy brothers excited...see through their eyes...


----------



## unxpekted22

_Battle report_: Shadowthorn's instinct is proven correct. the tyranids have pursued his forces into the forest. defending the outpost from the inside was the right choice, for there are more tyranid aliens appearing in the forest than he may have guessed were still alive. 

shadowthorn the tyranids are attacking the east wall in seemingly full force. you have your men split equally along each wall. keep them where they are, or move more forces to the eastern wall? As the monstrous creatures at the rear of the tyranid army blow apart the trees in their way, gargoyles begin causing problems for your men at the walls. you may now give the order for the AA guns to come online if you wish. gaunts have begun making their way to the east wall, but they are massing quickly. as well as putting more forces on the east wall you may also detonate the trench filled with explosives if you wish. you may not fall back to the central building yet.

Tyrant i will update you after DA's post.

everyone else except for alarbus is waiting on Dahkanis to make a decision. if he does not make one soon, the other Castellan will make the decision for him.

Shas 'O' Kelarr you receive a message from Shadowthorn. he tells you his outpost northwest of the mountains has come under heavy attack by tyranid forces. he is defending from inside the outpost with everything he's got but could definitely use some reinforcements. the ONLY thing that could get there in time to help is the Manta. if the space marines come after you, your trap may not be as successful without it. so it is up to you, send the Manta to reinforce Shadowthorn, or keep it over the desert to wipe out any pursuing Black Templars.

Aun 'Tsar you may have come to reinforce the wrong commander after all, but it is too late to dwell on such things. now that you are with commander Kelarr, you may grant him one of three things for fighting such unreal odds against the space marine forces and walking away with a good hand full of units left. he can get a new Airbursting Fragmentation Projector (increase fire power), personal marker lights that work with his rifles rather than instead of (increase range and precision), or an upgraded energy shield (increase defense). i would talk to blazinvire about which one to give.


----------



## dark angel

(OOC: Damn DB dropping a whole bloody hive fleet on my grey arse!:laugh

Shadowthorn clenched his teeth as the first Tyranids began to scratch away at the East Wall he pointed there and shouted "Open fire!" there was a crackle and thirty Tau opened fire with everything they got. The Tyranids jerked backwards as the Tau tore them apart with their weapons. Shadowthorn watched as a Crisis Suit twirled into the air and fired for several moments, tearing back dirt and pulling away limbs as more and more Tyranids began run from the forests. Shadowthorn shouted "Move more Tau to the East Wall! Reinforce it!" he turned his attentions to the explosive filled trench and stared for a few seconds before bellowing "Detonate it! Burn them all!" as the forest erupted into flames and shrapnel.


----------



## Azwraith

Dahkanis surveys the hold of his transport, looks towards his fellow marines and speaks of what is on his mind.

*"Men, we shall push forward if the enemy has a chance to rebuild their defences we will have the same loses again, we will push forward and make the aliens PAY for what they have done. it is in the Emporers name that we cleanse this land."* Dahkanis informs the men in his transport he turns to Vilhelm and speaks *"Vilhelm, Rally the troops"*


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar bit his lip upon hearing about Shadowthorn. There was no time to dwell on such matters however so instead he turned to Kelarr.
"Shas'O', we must plan for the upcoming battle and where to place our men. I had resources brought on my Devilfish which we could use to repair and upgrade you suit incase of another confrontation with this Gue'la leader." Aun'Tsar quickly explained the three separate devices then continued, "I personally believe the Airbursting Fragmentation Projector to be the most viable choice as it gives you the best chance to get through this Commander's shield. An upgraded energy shield could also be useful though as it would provide much extra protection not only against him but against any others as well. What do you suggest. . ?"


----------



## unxpekted22

Zaen reports to the other castellan that he must report back to the base. he is permitted to, as he has been here form the start and has now survived several battles and has been of great service continually repairing the land raider and now brother ludo the dreadnought as well, who also returns to the base to return to the fleet. though they both would like to continue serving the emperor until every xeno on this moon is dead, necessary repairs and precautions must be taken. Zaen must work on Ludo to make sure he is completely repaired in particular, the dreadnought being the rare and sacred technology it is. the repairs can only be done back on the ship Ludo was launched from.

Dahkanis gather with Vilhelm Ulbrecht and Beziak. now that there are two castellans left including yourself, the remaining forces are split in two. Only ten rhinos remain, two razorbacks, and one land raider other than Zaen's. this means you are now in command of five rhinos, and one razorback. there are more templars left than can fit in this amount however, so they can either be sent back to base or follow on foot and act as a late coming reinforcement if the pursuing force is for some reason stalled by resistance. your choice, make it carefully.

Vilehlm, Beziak, and Ulbrecht: get in the same transport as Dahkanis, your going after the fleeting tau. get your weapons reloaded and everything else back in order as you sit in the vehicle.

Tyrant your gargoyles have attacked the tau at the walls, but no anti air fire has opened towards them. due to this, a good amount of warriors on the east wall have been killed causing less fire to go towards your gaunts attacking it.

the trench before the east wall has been ignited, a straight line of fire exploding from the ground into the air, trees, and frontline gaunts. a good number of gaunts have died to your dismay, however, shadowthorn has jumped the gun and set off the bombed trench too early for maximum effect. also, the explosions knocked down extra trees, giving your carnifexes more line of sight at the wall. two of the now six crisis suits on the east wall have been destroyed. 

shadowthorn has reinforced the east wall with troops who were watching one of the other walls, so the extra gaunts you have alive due to the early explosion, are cancelled out; so they do not get much closer in great number to the east wall yet.

the two turrets guarding the east wall have been destroyed. if you wish, you may give the command for the ravaners to dig into the base. you may tell the lictors to move in as well. if you wish to wait a little while you may do that too. 

the tau snipers have taken out one of the tyranid warrior squads. leaving you with nine warriors instead of twelve. 

your tyrant guard have kept you clean of shots by putting their large bodies in front of you. 

you may tell your gargoyles to remain hassling the walls, or retreat. 

also, all the tyranid types with you have communicated their titles to you. for player sake, we'll say thats the names we have given them. so call a carnifex a carnifex and a ravener a ravener and so on.

Kelarr and Alarbus are still on previous updates.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr paused a moment to listen to Shadowthorn's message, making a face of thought afterwards. Attacked by Tyranids? Where the hell were his herding teams that were supposed to be following them?
He couldn't have the Tyranids and the Space Marines attacking him at the same time, he needed to erase one threat so he could properly deal with the other. Kelarr looked around for possible reinforcements he could send and couldn't really find anything that'd get there in time to make a difference, though he did remember the Manta.
It's element of surprise had been used up on the Space Marines, they would be ready for it next time, but the Tyranids wouldn't be expecting it, additionally, the space marines would possibly bring in some heavy support to deal with it and he could scarcely afford to lose a Manta, it was in his best interests that the Manta appeared absent here and ambushed the Tyranids over the way, the Space Marines would no doubt guess the Manta was retreating to strike at the opportuned moment once more, their caution should give his forces a few more free shots.

"Manta, ascend behind any cloud cover and go to Shadowthorn's position, come in above the Tyranid attack and attempt to wipe out their aerial units first with the element of surprise, after that I'm sure Shadowthorn can provide further instruction," Kelarr said, looking at the behemoth of machinery hovering in the sky, before looking back to Aun'Tsar and the equipment.
An Airbursting Fragmentation Projector was quite a formidable tool of war, employing it against individual targets however seemed a little redundant, a shield would at least protect him from a few lucky strikes from the Gue'la, and the markerlights may give him an edge in focussing his rifles to bring down the force field.
He would not be ambushed this time, so he intended on utilising what range he could, before getting in close.

"True, I could utilise the extra firepower, if I adjusted the trajectory of the launcher to concentrate the area of explosives, the drain on his force fields should be great, and I may be able to eliminate him through speed and perhaps a well-placed photon grenade, though I'm going to need an in tact helmet to properly calibrate the weapon," Kelarr said in contemplation. His current shield generator should be enough to deter the projectiles that do manage to reach him in all his movement, and his stealth field.


----------



## darkreever

['Bout time I posted]

As Alarbus watched the gestures, he could only guess that they were being warned of approaching ravenors. To him though, it mattered not, all would take bolter rounds or chainsword slashes in the end. With one finger, he flicked his gun to semi, three burst salvoes before moving as quietly as his body would allow until he was against a tree. Looking back at the others, he nodded his head before reciting the prayer of true aim in his head.


----------



## unxpekted22

Aun 'Tsar you award Kelarr with his choice of the airbursting fragmentation projector, or AFP. 

upon your counsel, tell Kelarr if you think the tyranids or templars should be taken care of first. perhaps you will persuade his thiking and make his decision easier. eitehr way you will both have to survive if any of the remaining templars chase after your forces.

Shadowthorn i will update you once Tyrant posts.


----------



## Azwraith

[OOC: isnt the AFP and Airbursting Fragmentation Projector the same thing? isnt it the Cyclic Ion something or other the one you mean]

Dah'kanis now had a decision to make would he split his forces or try to move as a whole. he knew the strength lied in numbers however would they be fast enough to catch the Tau, and if he sent his men back to HQ would they arrive their safely... so many decisions he was running out of time he wish he could consult with the more experienced Castellan but he had to make a decision immediately.

*"Alright, All Men not currently Assigned to Transport vehicles please form into Tactical Squads of 10 and follow behind Neophytes stay with your Initiates, we will scout ahead and try to catch the Aliens, please try to keep the fastest pace possible and keep your radio uplink open at all times, For The Emporer!"* Dahkanis hoped this was the right decision.


----------



## solitaire

Aun'Tsar snapped his fingers in response to Kelarr and one of his drones drifted off to obtain the device.
"Kelarr," he said, "I have been thinking long and hard about who here is the greater threat, the Tyranids or the humans. Remember that if we were to lose ground to the Space Marines, as terrible as that would be, we would have the opportunity to try and retake it whereas the Tyranids would most likely devour it. On the other hand the Tyranids have been severely weakened and, unless they can somehow send out a message, are trapped on this moon. I believe overall I fear these more tactically flexible Space Marines and their ships in space more than I do the Tyranids. Do not get me wrong they do need to be dealt with and it is good that you have sent the Manta, just be careful not to send too much. We wouldn't want to be defenceless if the Space Marines try to attack. . ."


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr listened to the Ethereal carefully and thought a moment as he looked back over his forces. The last phase of the trap was yet to be sprung, a great many fire warriors lay patiently just under the sand waiting for Kelarr's signal, while the primary force Kelarr had just retreated with was currently preparing, arranging a formation yet still filing along to properly get into position.

"Well noble Ethereal, I still have one last trap, whether we finish the space marines off or not, I'll need to withdraw until I can devise another trap. I do have one last trick up my sleeve however, desert warfare presents very interesting situations that Space Marines wouldn't be accustomed to, as you must have noticed by the sheer advantage that was gained just by merely hiding under the sand," Kelarr said, "I'll need to organise several Devilfish and ambush drones however."
He definitely wouldn't be leaving here with the Space Marines happy, they were going to regret the very moment they chose to engage the Tau in combat.

The space marines seemed to be taking awhile to regroup and pursue, so Kelarr quickly ordered drone pilot Tau to place a large mass of drones in the sand between his hidden forces and before his visible one, creating roughly a 'V' of Tau with a mass of drones partially bridging the gap and almost making a triangle.
"Devilfish pilots 3 to 12, on my signal, circle the region of drones at top speed, divert power from all non-essential systems to engines and Disruption Pods," Kelarr said into the radio. It wouldn't be hard to swirl up enough air with ten Devilfish to create a mini sandstorm and blind his foes, they'd be stupid to enter the sandstorm, but if they didn't they'd only give his warriors more time to shoot. And if they did enter the sandstorm, the drones would burst from the ground and cause mass chaos and friendly fire.
"Primary force is to attempt to eliminate any transports they have left before secondary forces engage, I would rather they all be walking when they discover they've just stumbled into yet another trap," Kelarr said.


----------



## triggerfinger

Ulbrecht watched as Dahkanis stood up and yelled to his men they would be pursuing the Tau.

He was still not sure if this was the best course of action, but Dahkanis was a Castellan, he was merely an initiate and a relatively new one at that. He respectfuclly waited for Vilhelm and Beziak to enter Dahkanis's transport before entering himself being of lesser rank.

Upon re-stocking his magazines, clipping on another two frag grenades, and taking his seat he began to pray, pleading the Emperor for them not to running into yet another trap, and if they were to, to help the Templars push through and crush the defense this time.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Vilhelm looks around at the left over brothers, he then sets off to get another pistol. As he remembers that his was knocked from his arms from what seemed long ago. He looked and picked up a Plasma Pistol with a holster and fit it around his waist then got many more grenades as he used up all but 1 grenade in the last fights. He was now ready to fight again and jumped inside the Rhino with his other brothers and waited


----------



## deathbringer

(Sorry for the delay been contemplating)

Explosions blind me even at a distance, showers of earth, flames, a root strikes me and i tear it away
The first wave is torn apart before my eyes by heavy fire 
Anger floods through me and i vent it upon the nearest tree ripping its from the earth and throwing it to the ground... it rolls away from my talons... easily moving over the bare ground
Its trunk is bigger than a gaunt... idea
A tau bolt blasts yet the tree doesn't break. 
The first wave falls back under heavy fire
My relentless determination drives them forward.... fall back again

Turn too two huge carnifexes with the unnatural guns.... Keep firing... they must bring the wall down
See the biovores.... questions spring to mind... where are the spores?
Feel malicious glee... they are coming
The glee infects me... look at the tree.... possibility

The second wave stands ready as the first dwindles and the third wave stand behind awaiting my command.
See the two husks of the outposts and feel the ravenors presence... eager...to kill...
Issue a new command... dig into the outpost... buy me some time to save the first wave ... attack the troops on the west wall... force them to spread

Feel lictors near the outpost... move to the western wall... kill the gun turrets and then move into the building and destroy all forces on the west wall.... t their obedience is instinctive

Feel the million minds of a ripper swarm.... gnaw at the remaining trees cause them to fall. Create a line of moving cover... first wave hide behind the fallen trees.. wait for the wall to break.... then move forward... roll the trees forward to shelter your advance

See a tree crash down and gaunts scurrying to hide behind it....the few remaining trees fall like a wave as rippers gnaw upon the wood.... devour its tough bark... see bolts smash the trees yet they stand firm. 

Not enough.... still gaunts in the open though more are sheltered. Look at the tree I have torn down.... It is time for me to come forth..... Look to my tyrant guard... see them tear another tree down.

Lift the two trees between us moving forward to the line. As bolts fleck my body I roar in anger and I push the tree into the small line. See the tyrant guard place the tree next to mine and gaunts flood behind it....

We retreat as gargoyles attack once more and now the tau turn all their weapons upon them.... They must fall back... prepare to attack the west wall once the lictors have immobilised the turrets.... Do not be seen moving to attack the west wall.

The carnifexes guns boom once more and I see a bolt hit the wall. Will it fall this time?


----------



## unxpekted22

Shadowthorn you notice a high level of intelligence amongst the tyranids now. the west wall, that opposite of the main tyranid forces, has now had its defence torn apart by raveners and lictors who dug into the base and jumped over the wall. they were now beginning to fight with the reserve fire warriors inside the base. The Gargoyles retreat back into the sky without even being shot at by AA turrets, which have now opened and begun firing. more shocking than any of this however, is the fact that the main force of tyranids attacking the eastern wall are now running towards the wall behind a mass of rolling tree trunks that they tore down, rendering the shots from the warriors and crisis suits along that wall ineffective. While they move forward in cover, the carnifex artillery successfully blast away a portion of the eastern wall. as the warriors standing on that section fall to the ground they are subsequently bombarded by spore mines. some of the snipers on the AA tower also get hit by spore mines.

Upon following the gargoyles flying away in the sky you notice that Aun 'tsar and Kelarr have left you to die after all. the giant Manta ship flies overhead. Upon the sight far below, the pilots decide they do not need orders to fire, and begin doing so. many gaunts, another tyranid warrior squad, one of the two long range carnifexes, and the biovores are killed. 

gaunts have still managed to pile in over the rubble however. So shadowthorn it is time for you yourself to join the defence. you may help push back the lictors and raveners or you may help push back the gaunts but not both. you may keep the wall defenders at their positions to continue firing at the further targets or you may command them to fight on the ground with you to try and push the tyranids back out of the outpost, it is your choice.

Alarbus as you take your position next to the thick trunk of the tree a Lictor drops down from the higher tree branches spearing the signal giving marine to the ground. the other scythe laying prone on the ground is ready with his bolter aiming up and his body low to the ground. He fires on full auto, blowing bits off of the Lictor. Alarbus's position against the tree prevents him from being harmed. between alarbus's and the other scythe's bolter fire, the Lictor goes down, but the marine it jumped on does not get up. the rest of the squad quickly appears from different directions, seemingly from the plants themselves, bolters at the ready. the previously prone marine gets up and runs to the downed marine's position and yells to everyone that he is still alive. the marine took the lictor's talon to the left shoulder pad, a hole going all the way through to the flesh.

the sergeant takes his hand away from his helmet and in seconds brother Zurick arrives with brother Kyr. he then says, "We now have two injured but we dont have much further to go. Brother Ryan, your taking brother Grahm. Zurick, continue won with Kyr. lets move quickly before any more find us.

one of the other Scythes, you will notice, is looking straight at you through the brush. the dark red eye lenses meeting your unshielded eyes dead on.

a voice comes into your earpiece as he looks at you, "_If he had died...you'd be going with him._

follow the squad, continuing to make your way through the thick forest.

Dahkanis Vilhelm Beziak and Ulbrecht your rhino makes its way across the burnt sands of the large battle, by-passing the dead and following the retreating path of the Tau forces. the other castellan's voice is heard amongst all of you and he says he has requested land speeder support. he also states a new model of speeder has been sent for you. dahkanis has the five rhinos and razorback stop to exit the vehicle.

when you all get out, seven land speeders drop down from the deep blue, purple and orange evening sky behind you into the desert, and a few seconds later, they zip past you at an incredible speed. one stops near your group. it is a land speeder storm. all of you may board it, but none of you have to. the speeders will move ahead with the rhino squads following behind, which are still being followed by the infantry traveling on foot. the land speeder storm will not move until all four of you have posted and made the decision of whether or not to board or stay with the rhino squadron. the other six speeders circle back around while you make your decisions.

Aun 'tsar and Kelarr i will update you after those four have made their decisions. unless of course someone takes too long then i will make the decision for them. in the mean time you receive a message from headquarters telling you the Manta has reached Shadowthorn's outpost. the pilots have reported shadowthorn's forces as being over run and one of his walls has been taken out by the tyranids. though they report a good amount of kills they are not sure if they can do enough damage in time to save the outpost, as it has already been infiltrated.


----------



## darkreever

Cursing inwardly, Alarbus tightened the grip on his weapons. He knew that even if he had read the signal right, there was nothing more that could have been done than had been. The words about his fate had brother Grahm been killed rung in his ears; there was no fault in the words, only misplaced anger. Were Alarbus and the Scythes places reversed, he knew that the same words would have come from him.

_"Had his fate been otherwise; none of these filthy aliens would be able to flee far enough from the death I would deal."_ He whispered to himself, realizing to late that as he had clenched the muscles of his bnody, he had activated his own vox unit; it was possible all of them had heard him.

Quickening his pace, Alarbus brought himself side by side with the Scythes sergeant. _"Brother-sergeant, what exactly are we making our way to?"_


----------



## Lord Ramo

Beziak looked at the land speeder for a brief moment before deciding. "I will travel with the land speeders, it may mean that me and several of our brothers will be dead by the time the rhino's arrive but i will be able to root out their leader. He will surely be afraid and want to kill me."


----------



## triggerfinger

As they rode in the rhino transport, Ulbrecht prepared himself further for yet even more fighting. The other castellan's voice came in through a radio message about the land speeders.

_"A good idea"_ thought Ulbrecht. after Dahkanis had ordered the rhino to stop so they could get out, the land speeders dropped front he sky and flew by them in a flash. the new class of speeder that stopped for them certainly had enough room for not only vilhelm beziak and dahkanis to get on of they wished but for him as well, so he followed Beziak's lead, and climbed up into the land speeder storm. looking back toward dahkanis and vilhelm as they made their decisions.


----------



## unxpekted22

The chaplain and Dahkanis decide it would be best to stay with the larger portion of the force, and return to the rhino convoy. (if either of you plan on posting still pm me, i realize most of us have had classes of some kind start up)


Beziak and Ulbrecht speed off in the land speeder storm. you can both offer your opinions whether to stay with the rest of the speeders or split away and go a different direction by yourselves. (besides the driver, gunner, and two other initiates that hopped on after vilhelm and dhaknis returend to the rhinos)

Shas 'O' Kelarr you see a squad of land speeders speed up the narrow path in the desert. they do not activate the drones, but you realize it is only a scouting party. they will still need to be dealt with though. give orders to your men what to do, i will decide what gets destroyed.

Aun 'Tsar you also see the speeders in the distance. if you wish to be involved in the action their are two paths to take down. on the left is where the land speeders are quickly approaching. on the right nothing, facing less towards the templar position than the other path.

Alarbus the sergeant responds, "_we are making our way to our commander's position. his unit has already killed many tyranid foes in this area. they have set up a small camp in the middle of the current field of operations. As a matter fact it is right around here."_

as you and the Scythes you are with emerge from a thick line of trees, you walk into a more open area, finding a large gun barrel here and there along a make shift wall of rocks and logs. More Scythes of the emperor sit behind the heavy bolters, and throughout the middle of their loose circle. their is a small communications relay set up, with a Scythe by it who wore more iconography than the rest. 

your unit makes its way over the large rocks and fallen tree trunks, the sergeant saying to him, _"Commander Sotha we return, but i have sad news to relay. The unit that Brother Kyr was with was completely slaughtered besides himself. He and Brother Grahm are injured but their wounds should not be fatal,"_ Sotha waves to some marines and pointed at large metal cases. the injured marines are taken aside and the cases reveal medical equipment. the sergeant continues, _"This lone Templar has joined us for the time being."_ Sotha nods to you, but his helmet is on. it is clear he is more concerned with his chapter once again becoming smaller. He says to the Sergeant, _"My brother, we may have a chance to gain vengeance. we have discovered the massing of the remaining tyranid aliens on this moon and it is not too far from here. get your men ready to move out."_

Alarbus, you will remain in the same squad. The marines helping Kyr and Grahm are not apothecaries but they seem to know enough. the two injured should be back on their feet fairly soon. the others you know are the sergeant, Brother Ryan and Brother Zurick, as well as the one who was not happy with you earlier. you may approach any one of these marines except the sergeant.

Tyrant the tau commander shadowthorn seems to have stalled in the ensuing chaos your minions have created. Though his men scream for orders while their lives are mercilessly taken, he makes no response. He eventually snaps into realization of this and yells for anyone who can to fall back into central building which is heavily trapped and leads to the underground tunnel. you may describe your forces destroying the rest of outpost and its defenders in anyway you like. you yourself may do anything you like in this regard (describe your ability to mutate your weapons at will but to make any sense this can only pertain to cc weapons so try to just use those. your really big and fast and can fly and have a bunch of other biomorphs so im sure you'll be fine). theres you, two squads of warriors left, bunch of gaunts, one ravener left, both lictors, one long range carnifex and one CC carnifex still. We will say the Manta is now busy fending off your gargoyles. as it rained hell on your forces for a few minutes you naturally thought, that has to stop, and your gargoyles responded by attacking it. whether they will be able to hurt it or not will have to be determined later. before going after the surviving tau who retreated behind the thick mechanized metal doors. have the rest of the bio-mass around the area consumed by the rippers.


----------



## blazinvire

Kelarr sighed as he turned tiredly to face the sands once more, holding an arm up to shield his eyes from most of the flying sand grains. His eyes widened a little as a dozen vehicles shot across the sands with incredible speed, they hovered off the ground and swirled up the sand lightly as they traveled.
Landspeeders, so the Gue'la were finally employing proper speed for their battle. Those vehicles boded ill for his army, he couldn't use the force in the sands else the space marines would realise they're heading into another trap, he had to take them out with the forces he had above the sands.

"Ori'An, load the tactical fire sweep data to all non-hidden Fire Warriors," Kelarr said quickly into the radio, referring to a simple program that just provided crosshairs for each fire warrior in a team to organise their firing into a rough curtain of bullets to increase chances of hitting fast moving targets.
"All revealed units, fire upon the landspeeders, Hammerheads switch to Submunition packages!"

Another Devilfish swiftly flew over beside Kelarr and dropped off a small squad of Pathfinders, the Shas'ui ran over to Kelarr and handed him a replacement XV22 helmet, which Kelarr quickly slid on and hooked up to his suit.
Numbers flooded his visor for a few moments as the helmet integrated with the suit's systems, Kelarr quickly detached his broken plasma rifle and cast it aside as Aun'Tsar's drone returned with the AFP.
With the help of the drone he attached the large weapon to his battlesuit and hefted his arm a little, getting a feel for the weight as his helmet began auto-calibrating the weapon, more numbers flooded his screen until there was additional targeting systems put in place to allow him to aim the cumbersome weapon.
The AFP would shred these landspeeders with ease, he just needed to get in range and he could blanket them with a perfect spread of bomblets.


----------



## deathbringer

Huge flyer high above ... terrible agony as shells erupt around me
gaunts writhing... bodies flying... blood spatters into my open mouth
As its metallic taste burns my mouth feel a fury...burning my stomach
Make it stop... subconcious thought... see gargoyles erupt from the trees flying through the rain of bullets.. latch onto the mantas side.
The hail stops...must enact revenge
my forces charge... bursting through the gap in the wall 
kill them all....revenge the brothers
feel the rippers outside the walls.... swarming over the bodies of gaunts
devour...all the biomass savour every drop
Turn to the tau sprinting towards the central building chased by lictors
mowed down easily... they begin to devour
no time for the pleasure of taste
kill as many as possible then sate our appetite.
See gorging brothers move off dragging others to the ground as they sprint to the bunker
5 get away... must bring them back... feel my talons lengthening becoming a lithe mass. 
Flick it forward... swipe away their heels and they fall... chasing gauts swarm...merciless killing... blood flowing in rivers... matted chunks of armoured flesh upon the floor... screams. punctuated by a door slamming shut

Move towards it.... must break it down... must destroy the remenants...feel my other hand is warm.. the bones lengthening into a long cutlass... smash it against the door... small indent but nothing.
Look to large carnifex... blow it down with tau gun
Feel gargoyles panic above... we cant hurt it... its too strong...spread my wings and rise up to see the roof sliding back into place and a barren wasteland devoid of matter outside
Think hard... something must be done. Carnifex blasts at the door. It shudders slightly but no more
keep trying... must kill.
See brothers edging towards tau bodies... devour i whisper.... as i rise into the air... i must help my brothers kill the huge bird... doubt in my mind.... can i hurt it... rise through the clouds
i must try
another blast upon the door


----------



## darkreever

Nodding to the sergeant of the squad he would remain with, Alarbus turned to look at the other members. His eyes stopping at the marine who had made his feelings clear before; still helmeted and staring back, as if he could will Alarbus's death through his eyes alone.

Making his way to the marine, Alarbus never took his eyes off the marine, unwilling to allow himself to be the one that turned away first. _"If I should be keeping an eye on my back, brother, than I would at least like to know the name of the one I should be keeping an eye out for."_ He said while staring down the lenses of the currently silent marine.


----------



## Chocobuncle

*Sorry yea like unxpekted22 said, *sports*+*school*+*life*=:wacko:*

"Staying inside the rhino will be much better, the troops need an officer to inspire them and we can't do that if we are ahead of our brothers. Fair well brother and stay safe it would be devastating and a tragic event to lose of any of you. May the Emperor watch over you."

Vilhelm decides to stay inside the rhino with the main body and goes back inside the rhino.


----------



## unxpekted22

(just a short update for alarbus to enter in a new character. deathbringer, dark angel says hes been pretty busy lately, but i will update you again whether he posts soon or not. everyone in the desert i need to message lord ramo and triggerfinger said he will be posting soon and i know he will because he lives in the same place as me. as for azwraith he hasnt been on heresy for over 10 days now, which makes me sad. hopefully hes just busy for a bit)

Alarbus The Scythe makes sure to grip his bolter with both hands as you approach, not letting his stare off of you either. After you speak to him he loosens up a bit and tells you his name, which is battle brother Christeph Rubrin. try to make further conversation with him so you know he will be watching your back with a defensive eye, rather than a distrusting one. 

Christeph Respond to Alarbus's questions the best you can.


----------



## dark angel

((OOC: I wont be able to post until atleast next tuesday sorry Xpek, but feel free to decide the outcome of what happens with Shadowthorn just dont kill him :victory


----------



## triggerfinger

As the speeder flew over the desert sands, the wind it became loud enough that Ulbrecht noticed his noise cancelers come on in his helmet display. He saw the path that all of the speeders were taking, it was directly over where the prints of the tau forces had gone. they passed through a narrow way between two high ridges. he expected something to happen but nothing did. He points out a path to the left to the pilot, remembering how Dahkanis's flank maneuver was their saving grace in the last battle. It would be good to have the scouting forces split up some. the driver nodded his head and signaled to some of the otehr speeders to follow.

He looked to his right at Beziak, who was still deep in prayer, or perhaps simply concentrating. His seemed to be focusing on somethign in one or another that was for sure. Ulbrecht knew he probably hoped he would find the enemy commander again. without saying it, Ulbrecht believed that the commander would no longer be with any remaining forces. Certainly after being harmed in battle he would have fled.


----------



## darkreever

Christeph Rubrin, that was the identity of the marine before him, the one who had made it clear he would kill Alarbus had his battle brother met an end against the tyranid scum that had attacked them. _"Brother Rubrin, how many of your brothers have you lost to these aliens over the years?"_ He asked, attempting to drive home a point so that he and Rubrin would have an understanding. _"You lose them in this life, but they go to the Emperor's side so that they might fight alongside Him in the final battle. In the time between their loss and our being able to be at their side again, we must turn our hatred to the scum that is the alien, not each other."_ He continued, recalling the words all but carved into his flesh by his teacher and chaplain Vilhelm in the past.


----------



## High_Seraph

_"Sorry for my outburst earlier, he is a close friend of mine and I was worried that you had killed him with you actions'_Christeph then bows his head._i humbly ask your pardon Battle-Brother._


----------



## unxpekted22

Alarbus and Christeph continue your conversation while the other Scythes prepare to move out. Sotha should be giving the order to move shortly.

Ulbrecht and Beziak your speeder and two others make their way up the left path going up a hill. the sounds of battle can be heard from the other side of the dune. but you soon find targets of your own, finding the tau command. an ethereal, A commander in an xv22 battlesuit, a devilfish transport, and several veteran fire warriors. the font of the speeder is suddenly struck by a hammerhead round, the driver and gunner disappearing in the blast of energy with the front half of the speeder. both of you and the two other initiates with you hit the ground hard at high speed into the sand.

Shas 'O' kelarr the attack on the main force of speeders is relatively successful, though they have mowed down many fire warriors as well. a small force of speeders catches you off guard coming form the left of your position. the biggest one is struck down and you see space marine figures fall out of the vehicle at high speed. two other speeders race toward your position. your duty is to defend the ethereal.

Aun 'Tsar with the surprise flank it is no longer safe for you to be here, no matter how much you may want to stay you must leave. get into the devilfish as the veteran warriors and Kelarr defend you and the transport. Once in it you must decide where you want to go. (where ever you want pretty much, on the moon of course)

Shadowthorn flees from the hell above with his few remaining warriors running through the underground tunnel system which will eventually lead to somewhere safe, hopefully.

Tyrant you and your gargoyles are unable to do any major damage to the manta, still, it begins moving away form the area.

The pilot radios back to the tau headquarters: "_The outpost is almost completely destroyed, we can see no tau left fighting. I believe we saw a few escape into the inner stronghold, hopefully shadowthorn was with them but we cannot be certain who it was that survived. We are also running low on power and ammunition, and need to return to base. We have no real means of killing the rest of the tyranids, but it appears they might be sticking around for a while. Be prepared for us to dock so we can outfitted and resupplied right away, and maybe get back in time to finish off any tyranids still on the surface._

You drop back to the ground, and watch it continue on into the distance, gettign smaller and smaller. you look at the ripper swarms, many becoming full and coming to you again. Somehow you know this cycle of survival cannot work for long. more need to be made for you to survive. As you think this, whats left of the tyranid army begins digging into the ground making a loosely shaped circle. the mutated carnifex blasting away at the center with its bio-railguns. the close combat carnifex digging at the other's blast spots even further.

Dahkanis and Vihelm your rhinos continue making their way behind the speeders. you receive a message from one of them, reporting they have found and come into combat with the retreating tau forces who were in fact waiting for them. they have taken some losses. you have not heard from the otehr castellan's unit who went another direction through the desert, someone contact him and report you have found the tau forces. continue on; you must get there soon in order to back up your allies.


----------



## dark angel

Shadowthorn backed away with seven of his remaining men, clutching a shattered arm he still managed to direct the Tau, passion in his heart. A horde of Tyranids surged down the hallway towards them, bounding over each other and snapping into the air with fang filled jaws. Shadowthorn drew a short blade from its brown pouch at his hip and pushed it into the soft part of his elbow, screaming he thrust it downwards until it flopped away to the ground, blood jetted everywhere as Shadowthorn tightened a clothe around it and threw the blade away, drawing a pulse pistol he bellowed "Fall back! Down the ladder!".

A thin stream of water ran down the length of the tunnel as the Tyranids clawed at the hatch far behind them, Shadowthorn had fallen several times on the run as he urshered on the Fire Warriors ahead of him. The end of the tunnel suddenly became lit with bright, burning sun as they came out into a area of dense forest. Shadowthorn fell to his knees and spat a trickle of blood saying "Somebody request a Manta" before collapsing into darkness.


----------



## darkreever

_"Get your head back up brother Rubrin, this is not the place for such things nor am I the person it should be directed at."_ Alarbus said, almost a snarl more than anything else. _"Were our places switched I would have done the same thing for a brother of my own. All that matters is that I do not have to keep an eye out for a betrayal."_ He finished, turning away to watch the other Scythes prepare, ready to be on the move and kill more of either the tyranid filth or tau scum. _"How long have you served the Emperor with your brothers?"_ He finally asked, needing something to pass the minutes.


----------



## unxpekted22

_Conclusion_


Much had changed since the small Black Templar fleet had first discovered the tau owned moon Tri'Vaa to harbor remnants of the Hive Fleet Kraken. Many oddities had been discovered, and many tragedies occurred for all sides. The mission was expected to be a quick clean up for the Templars, it was even seen as a good practice run to the neophytes for combating Tyranids.

Being ever zealous in the extreme the Black Templars did not stand for any of the Tau forces already on the moon to get in their way...they had already messed things up after all. 

They quickly found however, that the Tau commanders who happened to be holding the moon of Tri 'vaa under their command, were in no way weak willed, and would stand strong against the threat of the ruthless tyranny of a dead emperor's personal soldiers who would undoubtedly kill them without mercy or second thought.

Between the fierce commander Shadowthorn and the great strategist Shas 'O' Kelarr, with the inspiring ethereal Aun'Tsar at their backs, the Tau were able to hold off the incredible force of aggression the Black Templars brought to their door step, as well as contain the surprising strength of the Tyranid threat.

Despite the recovery of their forces with reinforces sent by High Marshall Helbrecht's order himself after their surprising, and devastating defeat in the moon's mountain range and caverns, the Templars still fell victim to the ultimate defenses of Shas 'O' Kelarr in the moon's massive desert region. 

However, the amount of brethren the Templars had been losing to both alien races is was continued to motivate them forward and forward still, eventually draining Kelarr's forces to nothing, however magnificent his strategies may have been.

A single squad of the Templar army had discovered something of great significance within the Mountain caverns, a living Norn-Queen. As the Templars needed to badly regroup at their desert base, which was bravely taken back from tyranid attack by a handful of brave Templars and the remains of the honorable Scythes of the Emperor space marines chapter, two initiates volunteered to take out this Norn-Queen anomaly; the heart and reason behind the strength of the Tyranid remnants. These two, now famous initiates among many Black Templar fleets, were Brother initiate Alarbus Fredrik and brother initiate apothecary Elzar Vantada. Elzar having died in his duty to kill the tyranid queen, and Alarbus MIA after the moon's cleansing. It is known that he had survived the assault on the queen due to what _The Crozius_ said to be a single radio message confirming his life and the queen's death. whether he had managed to escape the moon before it's cleansing is unknown. It was presumed he had managed to link up with the scythes of Emperor forces who had gone their separate ways form the Templars to combat the remaining tyranids. This way the Templars could focus their assault on the Tau and the Scythes could get revenge for their fallen.

As the Scythes now commonly say however, the Tyranids always find a way to survive, always....and they did indeed. Not only had the Norn Queen managed to survive in the caverns, but it also found a way to mutate its spawn to have replications of tau pulse and rail weaponry. Apart from the unexpected Tyranid numbers by both the Tau and the Black Templars, these mutations were the second factor in what made these particular Tyranid forces so devastating in their attacks. 

Even as the Queen was about to die, it used every last amount of its energy to continue its races survival. It gave birth to a breed of Hive Tyrant never noted by Imperial forces before. The queen was able to transfer the hive mind into this tyrant, which in secret reorganized the remaining Tyranid forces while Tau and Templar fought. It then lead a massacre to Commander Shadowthorn's forces. Even after its forces had completely destroyed Shadowthorn's outpost, It and its gargoyles flew after the fleeing Manta airship. what happened to this Manta is unknown by either Astartes or Tau forces.

what is now called the "Battle of Tri'vaa" refers to the massive battle between the tau and Black Templars in the moon's desert. The follwing on this event is according to the few marines who survived and made it back to the templar base allowing them to return to the fleet:

Even after huge losses on both sides, the remaining forces regrouped and then went after each other with all they had left, a decision made by the quickly promoted Castellan Dahkanis, who was right in his decision to chase for the Emperor's forces shall know no retreat of a weakened enemy. He also was commemorated for holding onto the Templar base from the Tyranids with only three initiates under his command until the Templar and Scythes of the Emperor reinforcements arrived. 

Though it was a righteous decision, he fell in this final battle of Tri'vaa, his small convoy of rhino transports being destroyed by an experimental tau hammerhead vehicle. 

the renowned Chaplain Vilhelm, who had led the unit so essential to so much of the Black Templar's success on the moon since the arrival of their forces, was also killed in this event. 

Two Emperor's champions were appointed and killed in the campaign. The first, whose name i have not discovered, died with Much of the initial Templar forces inside the mountain caverns. The second champion's name was Brother Beziak Slovieun, who was directly killed by Shas 'O' kelarr, who was personally equipped with the extremely powerful Tau battle suit weapon called an Airbursting Fragmentation Projector. As Brother Beziak righteously attempted his duty to slay the enemy leadership, he was brought down by this weapon, ultimately having no fair chance against its range, and power. 

Upon the shas 'O's concentration on the Emperor's champion and the remaining land speeder forces that carried him, he was in turn taken by surprise by another initiate who had been with Beziak upon his death. This initiate had been another of the previously noted squad led by Chaplain Vilhelm throughout the campaign. His name was Brother initiate Ulbrecht Vallimer. Brother Ulbrecht managed to avoid the Tau commander's attention and his personal guard who had most likely presumed him dead along with the others Kelarr had shot down. Ulbrecht then successfully shot a bolt pistol round through Kelarr's helmet, killing him instantly. Unfortunately, Ulbrecht no longer went unnoticed and was subsequently shot down by the Shas 'O's bodyguard fire warriors.

While all of this was going on, Kelarr's forces were successful in ensuring Ethereal Aun 'Tsar's escape off of the moon and back to its planet which is still defended to this day, but now much more heavily in fear of the Black Templars returning to enact their vengeance. 

As for Commander Shadowthorn's fate, the Tau documents state that he had escaped the outpost over run by the Tyranids through an underground tunnel. He requestied to be picked up by the only manta assigned to the moon. There was never any response from the Manta however, and tyranids soon caught up to him and his seven remaining soldiers. Once the tyranid signals were on their location, Shadowthorn's signal went out in mere seconds. 

I feel it is worthy of note that a Black Templar Techmarine named Zaen Ignatius, a survivor of the campaign as well as a substantial help to the Templar forces while he was on Tri'vaa, is a survivor of the campaign. Having to take leave back to the fleet in order to repair a damaged Dreadnought, duty called him to leave the moon's surface after the main fighting of _The Battle of Tri'vaa_. He was one of my main sources of information regarding the Black Templar point of view of these events. 

My other main source being the commander of _the Crozius_.

_
After an extensive and troublesome collection of documents from the Black Templars, and even negotiating with the Tau water caste for their documents on the matter for our records, this is what i have compiled. I can only hope that what the Tau have presented to me is truthful in its contents._

_In Sum:_ 

The Moon named Tri'Vaa by the Tau forces who had occupied it, has been successfully cleansed by means of orbital bombardment by _The Crozius_ led Black Templar fleet. The moon is in no way able to further sustain any life. This action was deemed necessary by the commander of _The Crozius_ which was over seeing the Tri'vaa campaign. The Black Templar ground forces had failed to cleanse the Tyranid remnants which had somehow gotten stronger in force throughout the campaign. The Templar's ground mission was a failure. All the Black Templar forces were either dead or had returned to the fleet, and nearly all of the Tau forces were dead as well; and yet the Tyranid threat remained. The Black Templars had lost too much to risk sending more to the surface of the moon. It was no longer worth it to the chapter to in anyway save the moon....

:_End of sum and detail:_ this is all the information i have so far on the Tri'Vaa events.



....Before Alarbus could get another response from Christeph, Commander Sotha came back to the center of the Scythe's camp with a frantic announcement. 

"_Brothers!!! We just picked up communication signals from the Black Templar fleet. All of their forces have been defeated, very few have made it back to their ships..."_ he turns his head toward Alarbus, _"I am sorry for your losses Alarbus, we all know how much it hurts to lsoe many of our brethren at once."_ He turns his voice back to everyone, "_The Templars have considered their campaign a failure and since the tyranids still run rampant, they will soon be cleansing the entire moon, killing the rest of the tau as well in a fleet wide orbital strike. Make haste to our ship marines, our revenge on this world has come to an end. We shall once again roam this sector of the galaxy in search of any Kraken tyranid filth!!! To the death of all the tyranid and may the Scythes live on as their curse forever! they say the tyranids fear nothing but they will learn to fear us brothers! they will learn!!!!" _ He says this sword raised high as a beam of light comes through the opening in the canopy above spot lighting him in glory. The Scythes all get back onto their one remaining vessel, which had no choice but to head opposite the Templar fleet to avoid being damaged by it's bombardment of the moon. Alarbus is welcomed to join them and now goes where ever they go fighting remnants of tyranids all over the sector, until he can once again rejoin his own chapter when they one day return to exact vengeance on the nearby Tau. Alarbus knows, undoubtedly....they will.




.....Undetected and unknown by any tau or Space marine ships, the Tau Manta floats adrift in space, occasionally landing on small independent worlds and leaving as quickly as it comes. It no longer looks of shining metal, but of flesh and bio-mass. commanded by the Great Hive tyrant of Tri'Vaa, the hive mind is ever rebuilding its forces.


----------

